# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Plus jeune dput de France - Haut fait dbloqu !

## ManusDei

On a eu Jean-Marie Le Pen, lu  27 ans, plus jeune dput lu jusqu' Franois Fillon, lu  26 ans. Maintenant, Marion Marchal, petite fille de JMLP, lue  22ans.

http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/elec...474587_573.php

Vous en pensez quoi ?
Personnellement, je suis un peu sci de voir que le renouveau politique vient du FN (mme si je m'y attendais, hlas), alors que les 2 principaux partis politiques de France ne font pas grand chose pour la reprsentativit (femmes, jeunes, chmeurs, ouvriers), alors qu'ils ont beaucoup plus de possibilits.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> Personnellement, je suis un peu sci de voir que le renouveau politique vient du FN (mme si je m'y attendais, hlas), alors que les 2 principaux partis politiques de France ne font pas grand chose pour la reprsentativit (femmes, jeunes, chmeurs, ouvriers), alors qu'ils ont beaucoup plus de possibilits.


Je partage un certain malaise...en mme temps, il faut s'y attendre, les changements radicaux viennent de mouvements radicaux. 

Malheureusement, c'est aussi un beau coup de pub pour un mouvement que j'abhorre toujours.

----------


## Jidefix

J'ai du mal  voir a comme un renouveau alors qu'on voit s'installer toute la petite famille de l'icne du front national...

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai du mal  voir a comme un renouveau alors qu'on voit s'installer toute la petite famille de l'icne du front national...


+1.

Ca relve carrment de la dynastie l, aprs la fille, la petite fille -_-

Cela montre  quel point le FN est monarchique, la fille de, la petite fille de, le mari de ...

Et a prtend dnoncer la sclrose du systme ...




> Je suis heureuse d'tre la porte-parole de cette jeunesse franaise qui sera demain le fer de lance de la nouvelle esprance incarne par le Front national et par Marine.


Je suis l'lue de la jeunesse et la nouvelle esprance c'est le parti et notre chef !

J'ose pas provoquer le point godwin des fois qu'il y ait des afficionados du FN ici mais bon ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis heureuse d'tre la porte-parole de cette jeunesse franaise qui sera demain le fer de lance de la nouvelle esprance incarne par le Front national et par Marine.


Le problme est que mme si c'est compltement faux, qui peut lui contester le titre,  l'Assemble ?

Pour le monarchique, a embte moins quand c'est Martine Aubry ou Isabelle Debr.
Mais tant qu'ils n'auront pas de poste, on ne pourra pas les prendre la main dans l'argent public (ou autre).

----------


## pinocchio

Je suis peut-tre un vieux con pour certain bien que jeune.
Pour moi, c'est en rien positif d'avoir quelqu'un encore en tude au parlement.
C'est comme d'avoir quelqu'un de 80ans, a ne rime pas  grand chose pour moi. L'un est dpass l'autre a encore du petit lait qui sort du nez.

Au parlement, ils sont censs pouvoir voter des lois de tout type or, selon moi,  22 ans (et surtout en tude), on ne peut qu'avior une vision resteinte du monde dans lequel on vit.

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut avoir 50 ans mais avoir au minimum avoir gout au monde du travail. Elle aurait commenc  bosser  18ans cela me gnerait moins.

C'est bien d'avoir des jeunes (en politique, c'est pas forcment la mme notion le mot jeune  ::aie::  ), des femmes, des minorits, ... mais le but avant tout devrait bien de pouvoir siger intelligement et faire avancer le pays.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est bien d'avoir des jeunes (en politique, c'est pas forcment la mme notion le mot jeune  ), des femmes, des minorits, ... mais le but avant tout devrait bien de pouvoir siger intelligement et faire avancer le pays.


C'est peut-tre trs idaliste, mais pour moi le but premier de l'Assemble est de reprsenter les franais. Si ensuite l'Assemble fait de la merde, c'tait la volont du peuple, et tant pis, y a plus qu' tenter de recoller les morceaux.


La France est un des rares pays qui fonctionne avec des lus vieux (y a le Japon aussi). Et on n'est pas franchement les matres du monde, ou les plus performants, les plus intgres (par contre au moins en Europe on est les plus cumulards). L'ide de "faut connatre le monde du travail, faut pas tre trop jeune", c'est une ide prconcue.

----------


## Loceka

> 22 ans (et surtout en tude), on ne peut qu'avior une vision resteinte du monde dans lequel on vit.


Sincrement, je ne pense pas que ce soit une question d'ge.
Certes l'exprience joue un rle dans la "vision du monde" d'une personne, mais ce n'est pas forcment l'ge qui fait l'exprience.

A mon avis la plupart des hommes politiques (haut placs), quelque soit leur ge, vivent dans une bulle : entre narques, entre gens du mme milieu, etc.

Rien qu' voir leur comptences en nouvelles technologies, on peut constater  quelle point leur vision du monde est large.

----------


## pmithrandir

on peut aussi s'attendre a ce que des jeunes reposent des questions qui ont dj trouv une rponse il y a bien longtemps.

Les vieux le savent, et ne s'en proccupe plus, alors qu'un jeune relancera parfois la machine.

J'aimerais pour ma part que l'assemble reprsente plus toutes les diversit franaises, et je pense qu'elle a tout a fait sa place ici.

Et malheureusement, si les partis majoritaires sont trop cons pour laisser cette place de "reprsentante des jeunes" au FN, c'est pas sa faute. elle aurait tort de ne pas en profiter.

----------


## DonQuiche

> On a eu Jean-Marie Le Pen, lu  27 ans, plus jeune dput lu jusqu' Franois Fillon, lu  26 ans. Maintenant, Marion Marchal, petite fille de JMLP, lue  22ans.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/elec...474587_573.php
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> Personnellement, je suis un peu sci de voir que le renouveau politique vient du FN (mme si je m'y attendais, hlas), alors que les 2 principaux partis politiques de France ne font pas grand chose pour la reprsentativit (femmes, jeunes, chmeurs, ouvriers), alors qu'ils ont beaucoup plus de possibilits.


Tu penses vraiment que si le petit-fils de Franois Hollande se faisait lire dput socialiste ce serait un bon signe ?
Personnellement je regarde d'un mauvais oeil les pouvoirs hrditaires ainsi que les dputs de 22 ans encore tudiants, d'autant plus lorsqu'ils sont pistonns et parachuts. a me rappelle d'ailleurs un certain Jean Sarkozy.
Et un troisime Le Pen au FN, je n'appelle pas non plus a un renouvellement.

----------


## mala92

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faut dans un premier temps retirer l'tiquette politique et du clan familiale et se dire, d'un manire gnrale (comme certains l'ont dit) :
Est-ce qu'une minette de 22ans tudiante peut reprsenter l'intrt du peuple dans une Assemble.

Si au FN, il y a une dictature des Le Pen, il ne faut pas oublier que la "petite" s'est faite lire par le peuple.  ::aie::  (merci au PS pour la triangulaire)

Pour les parachutages, il suffit de regarder ces lections pour se rendre compte qu'il y en a eu partout et de tout bord.

Un peu HS :
Le PS parle de parit, il parait qu'il y a du 50/50 homme/femme niveau candidats (mais pas rsultat). Eux qui prnent l'galit, o sont les "noirs et les arabes"  l'Assemble ? Pourtant ils sont trs reprsentatifs de la mixit du peuple. Je vais y envoyer mon gamin (un mtisse), il comptera pour 2.  ::aie::

----------


## pinocchio

Personellement, a ne me choque pas que la fille et la petite fille soit en politique.
Que la fille prenne la prsidence du parti me semble moins lgitime mais vu qu'elle a t lu dans son parti, pourquoi pas.

a ne me choque pas car tout simplement, pour tre en politique et y aller, c'est juste plus simple quand dans ta famille, tu as parl politique. Il y a donc forcment un pourcentage d'enfants d'lus qui se lancent eux-mme que ce soit dans le mme parti ou un autre d'ailleurs.

En partant du point ci-dessus, je pense que la mixit va venir avec les annes. Il y a 40 ans, combien de personnes issues de l'immigration connaissait et parlait de la politique en France? Trs peu (je pense)
Il y a 20 ans, le taux a augment et cela continue actuellement. Cette augmentation amnera une participation plus quilibr.

Pour les femmes, cela vient,  priori, de la mme origine. Le droit de vote, elles ne l'ont obtenu qu'aprs la seconde guerre. Avant elles ne risquaient pas s'en occuper, elles ne votaient pas et pour beaucoup restaient  domicile  s'occuper du foyer. Avec le droit de vote, l'intrt est venu et avec les gnrations, cela donne une reprsentation plus importante.

----------


## el_slapper

Pour moi, le problme est plus qu'on a une grande majorit de politiciens professionels qui ne connaissent pas grand chose  la vie de leurs concitoyens. Que ce soient les anciens ou les nouveaux. MMLP, malgr ses 22 ans, est dj dans cette catgorie. Elle ne connait rien au quotidien de ses camarades de classe d'ge.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour moi, le problme est plus qu'on a une grande majorit de politiciens professionels qui ne connaissent pas grand chose  la vie de leurs concitoyens. Que ce soient les anciens ou les nouveaux. MMLP, malgr ses 22 ans, est dj dans cette catgorie. Elle ne connait rien au quotidien de ses camarades de classe d'ge.


La tu prches pour la limitation du nombre de mandats...


Quand j'y repense, c'est vraiment dommage que le PS ou l'UMP refuse de rserver quelques siges aux plus jeunes. en plus, de bousculer un peu les habitudes, ils pourraient sans problme trouver des personnalits intressantes.


Contrairement a ce que vous pensez, j'ai crois des jeunes de 22-24 ans bien plus mature et au fait de la vie des gens qui les entouraient que beaucoup ne le seront toute leur vie. Faire partie d'association tudiante et aller jusque dans les instances nationales, a aide. 

Une fourne de 10 dputs de 18-25 ans, ca changerait pas mal de choses sur l'image de l'assemble nationale. Et pour notre domaine, je pense qu'ils seraient bien plus qualifis que certains dputs pour parler de blog, mp3, change, etc... 
Il y a aurait surement beaucoup de voix discordantes avec la ligne du parti, un jeune se musle moins facilement, mais on aurait quelques coups de pied dans la fourmilire, ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu penses vraiment que si le petit-fils de Franois Hollande se faisait lire dput socialiste ce serait un bon signe ?


Si il se prsente l o il vit (et qu'il y est actif politiquement/associativement), et donc qu'il n'est pas parachut dans une circonscription o la carte PS suffit pour tre lu, pourquoi pas ? 




> Personnellement je regarde d'un mauvais oeil les pouvoirs hrditaires ainsi que les dputs de 22 ans encore tudiants, d'autant plus lorsqu'ils sont pistonns et parachuts. a me rappelle d'ailleurs un certain Jean Sarkozy.
> Et un troisime Le Pen au FN, je n'appelle pas non plus a un renouvellement.


Ca me semble tre dj plus de renouvellement que les potes de promo de Franois Hollande, ou les lphants PS qui ont 40 ans de parti/de politique derrire eux.





> Je pense qu'il faut dans un premier temps retirer l'tiquette politique et du clan familiale et se dire, d'un manire gnrale (comme certains l'ont dit) :
> Est-ce qu'une minette de 22ans tudiante peut reprsenter l'intrt du peuple dans une Assemble.


Elle fait partie du peuple franais, et a donc pour moi toute lgitimit  le reprsenter. Peut-tre mme plus que beaucoup d'autre dputs, car son parcours et sa personne sont largement diffrents du dput moyen (55-60ans, blanc, profession librale).

----------


## mala92

> Que la fille prenne la prsidence du parti me semble moins lgitime mais vu qu'elle a t lu dans son parti, pourquoi pas.


Tout comme les dictateurs sont lu par leur peuple.
Je pense qu'il faudrait demand l'avis de Bruno Gollnisch lors des lections de la prsidence du parti

----------


## Kearz

Pour moi le problme ne vient pas de l'ge. J'ai 20ans, j'ai le droit de donner mon avis par le vote. Elle, elle donnera juste son avis mais avec beaucoup plus de rpercussion. 

Le problme vient de ceux qui vont de la politique un mtier. L, elle vient d'une famille avec plusieurs politiciens, elle n'a jamais "travaill" comme Monsieur/Madame tout le monde.
Pour moi un politicien doit voir les ralits du monde. (C'est  dire pas gagner 6000  dormir, s'il en a envie, dans son "lieu" de travail) 
Un vrai politicien, qui connait "la vie", c'est un politicien qui travail et commence la politique petit  petit. Entrer dans un parti (pendant ces tudes), travailler et commencer ses actions politiques en mme temps. Devenir maire, en continuant de travailler  ct (mme si c'est pas en temps plein). Et aprs prendre du galon et faire de la politique  temps plein. 


Bon, c'est vrai, en suivant cette logique c'est dur d'tre dput  22ans. A moins d'entrer dans le monde du travail/politique  18ans voir avant.

----------


## fregolo52

> Pour moi le problme ne vient pas de l'ge. J'ai 20ans, j'ai le droit de donner mon avis par le vote. Elle, elle donnera juste son avis mais avec beaucoup plus de rpercussion.


Si tu regardes bien, ce n'est pas l'ge qui est en question, mais l'ge + ...

le "+ ..." etant ses orgines familiale et professionnelle.
Quand on est tudiant, on ne connait pas grand chose de la vie active  part si on bosse pendant ses tudes (j'ai des comme doutes pour son cas).

----------


## pmithrandir

on ne connait peut tre pas grand chose de la vie active, mais : 
 - on connait le lyce actuel, et pas celui des annes 50-70
 - on connait les tudiants actuels
 - on a des soucis d'une autre gnration, et des aspirations diffrentes
 - on a t lev dans un monde diffrent, entre autre plus soucieux de l'cologie, du bien tre alimentaire, etc.

Par exemple ma copine et moi nous sommes conscients et nous essayons de faire attention aux ides cologiques(OGM, Hormones, Bio, etc...)
Que a soit ses parents ou les miens, ils sont dans la gnration consommation pas duqu  faire attention. Ils sont tous les 4, bien que d'origines assez diffrentes, opposs au bio, parce que c'est de l'arnaque, et qu'on peut avoir du bio contamin par le paysan d' cot, etc... le cot, on encourage et il vaut mieux un peu de saloperie dissmin par le voisin, que beaucoup appliqu directement sur les plantes, ca ne leur parle pas.

Bref,  tout age on a une exprience qui peut tre intressante, pour peu que l'interlocuteur ait envie de l'couter. Et c'est vrai qu'en France, et dans les pays vieillissant en gnral, le jeune n'a pas beaucoup les faveurs des anciens, ni son avis dailleur. On sait ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il lui faut, souvent mieux que lui.

----------


## souviron34

> J'aimerais pour ma part que l'assemble reprsente plus toutes les diversit franaises, et je pense qu'elle a tout a fait sa place ici.


+10000% 

Mais c'est trange, les Franais ne sont pas racistes, mais ill n'y a pas proportionnellement de gens de couleurs, de gens d'autres religions que catho ou athe, ....

A l'Assemble, au Snat, dans les tls (y compris nationales et publiques)..


Mais a rejoint le "racisme" politique o ceux d'en face sont des abominables...

Alors l on s'accroche sur jeunes ou vieux.. Mais le problme est un problme de fond..

L ils (le PS) ont voulu se rattraper de ne pas avoir t les premiers  inclure des gens diffrents au Gouvernement (_ce qui a quand mme t un point fort de Sarko_), mais ils n'ont pas t jusqu' faire l'ouverture de l'autre ct.. 

Et les gens de couleur (_ part Taubira en politique depuis longtemps_) ou des "minorits" apparaissent trs nettement (_en tous cas pour l'instant_) plus comme des faire-valoir qu'autre chose...

Mais c'est global : pour les femmes au Parlement, la France est au .. 70 ilme rang mondial (Les femmes dans les Parlements Nationaux (au 31 Mai 2012)), loin derrire le Rwando, l'Afrique du Sud, le Nicaragua, Mozambique, l'Espagne, l'Algrie, L'Afghanistan, ....

Super avancs et ouverts, les Franais...  ::aie:: 

Quant  la place des jeunes, il faut de tout.. Mai pourquoi trouverait-on normal que Hollande ou Sgo soient militants et dputs jeunes, et pas qqun du FN ??????


PS: et a n'est pas une question de "gauche" ou "droite". Je pense mme que il semblerait que dans les 30 dernires annes la droite ait t plus ouverte que la gauche sur ce sujet..  J'ai toujours lutt contre l'appellation "beur" ou "black".. Alors fallait pas dire "ngre", c'est raciste,  mais pas contre on peut dire "black"  ::calim2::  et en plus a fait bien..... Faut pas dire "arabe", c'est raciste et polituqument incorrect, mais on peut dire "beur"..  ::calim2::  En fait, a cache un malaise de fond, qui fait qu'on en les considre pas comme des Franais...  Et aprs on se pose des problmes avec l'intgration, les cits, etc etc.. Faut pas s'tonner...






> Tu penses vraiment que si le petit-fils de Franois Hollande se faisait lire dput socialiste ce serait un bon signe ?
> Personnellement je regarde d'un mauvais oeil les pouvoirs hrditaires ainsi que les dputs de 22 ans encore tudiants, d'autant plus lorsqu'ils sont pistonns et parachuts. a me rappelle d'ailleurs un certain Jean Sarkozy.
> Et un troisime Le Pen au FN, je n'appelle pas non plus a un renouvellement.


beh, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les pouvoirs hrditaires, mais d'une part l c'est pas le pouvoir, hein ?? Sont pas Prsidents.. Juste en politique.. Un peu diffrent..

D'autre part, la plupart des enfants de nos chers dputs le sont aussi..  

Enfin, en ce qui concerne la "dynastie politique", au vu des ractions et noms d'oiseaux que j'ai eu dans les autres discussions, fait pas bon en France pas tre d'accord politiquement avec ta famille... 

Donc c'est logique que le fils de Fabius soit PS (tendance DSK), que la fille de Delors soit PS, que le fil de NS soit UMP, ou la fille ou petite-fille de LePen soit FN... Rien d'tonnant...  et peu tonnant aussi qu'une partie de ces "enrobs" soient en politique...

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais c'est global : pour les femmes au Parlement, la France est au .. 70 ilme rang mondial ...loin derrire l'Afrique du Sud....


Loin derrire le "pays du viol". C'est beau.

----------


## souviron34

euh.. C'est quoi cette appelation ??????

Sinon, sur le fond, ben oui, mais les Franais sont les meilleurs, tout le monde le dit ici....

----------


## david06600

> PS: et a n'est pas une question de "gauche" ou "droite". Je pense mme que il semblerait que dans les 30 dernires annes la droite ait t plus ouverte que la gauche sur ce sujet..  J'ai toujours lutt contre l'appellation "beur" ou "black".. Alors fallait pas dire "ngre", c'est raciste,  mais pas contre on peut dire "black"  et en plus a fait bien..... Faut pas dire "arabe", c'est raciste et polituqument incorrect, mais on peut dire "beur"..  En fait, a cache un malaise de fond, qui fait qu'on en les considre pas comme des Franais...  Et aprs on se pose des problmes avec l'intgration, les cits, etc etc.. Faut pas s'tonner...


Est-ce qu'un franais n en Chine est un chinois ?  Ton model c'est quoi ?  Les E-U, "we are all americans, yeah!".  Franchement faut arrter vos dlirs, vous dtruisez les nations et les peuples.  Nous n'avons rien a voir avec les E-U, et il ya proportionnellement autant de racisme labas qu'ici ou ailleurs.  Et aprs a parle d'cologie.  C'est le FN la vrai cologie.  Bon courage  Marion.

----------


## pmithrandir

> euh.. C'est quoi cette appelation ??????


On retrouve parfois cette appellation, en rapport avec le nombre de viols commis en toute impunit dans ce pays.

----------


## souviron34

> Est-ce qu'un franais n en Chine est un chinois ?  Ton model c'est quoi ?  Les E-U, "we are all americans, yeah!".  Franchement faut arrter vos dlirs, vous dtruisez les nations et les peuples.  Nous n'avons rien a voir avec les E-U, et il ya proportionnellement autant de racisme labas qu'ici ou ailleurs.  Et aprs a parle d'cologie.  C'est le FN la vrai cologie.  Bon courage  Marion.


euh.. On en parle pas de Franais ns en Chine..

On parle de Franais,_ dont les parents sont ns aiilleurs_, ns en France..

Faut arrter de fumer la moquette...

Euh... O ai-je parl des US ????

----------


## ManusDei

> On parle de Franais,_ dont les parents sont ns aiilleurs_, ns en France..


Les parents ns ailleurs, ou parfois mme franais et ns en France.

Mais pour en revenir un peu plus au sujet, l'Assemble Nationale, bien qu'il y ait du mieux (26% de dputes maintenant), est loin d'tre franchement reprsentative de la population, quelque soit l'angle avec lequel on aborde le sujet.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais c'est global : pour les femmes au Parlement, la France est au .. 70 ilme rang mondial (Les femmes dans les Parlements Nationaux (au 31 Mai 2012)), loin derrire le Rwando, l'Afrique du Sud, le Nicaragua, Mozambique, l'Espagne, l'Algrie, L'Afghanistan, ....


Ce qui est intressant dans cette liste, c'est les places prises par les pays o les lctions ne sont que des faades. Le Rwanda en premire place, c'est assez symptomatique (et Cuba en 3me). Je mettrais aussi l'Afsud dans la mme catgorie, mme si ce n'est pas pareil: avec l'ethnicisation de la politique dans ce pays, les investitures des partis sont plus importantes que les elections elles-mme. 

Autre constation: ceux qui parlent le plus fort ne pratiquent pas, le Royaume-Uni (55me), la France ou les USA (79me) dfendent les droits des femmes  l'tranger mais pas tant que a chez nous.

Comme quoi, c'est plus simple quand on n'a pas  passer par les urnes  :;): 




> Les parents ns ailleurs, ou parfois mme franais et ns en France.
> 
> Mais pour en revenir un peu plus au sujet, l'Assemble Nationale, bien qu'il y ait du mieux (26% de dputes maintenant), est loin d'tre franchement reprsentative de la population, quelque soit l'angle avec lequel on aborde le sujet.


Ce qui met  mal tout le principe d'une dmocratie reprsentative: un certain litisme est dsirable dans la formation du _gouvernement_, mais le parlement parle au nom du peuple _et doit donc tre reprsentatif_.

----------


## souviron34

> On retrouve parfois cette appellation, en rapport avec le nombre de viols commis en toute impunit dans ce pays.


jamais entendu.. 

Mais franchement, si a devait tre un critre, alors une bonne partie des pays se retrouveraient avec cette appellation.. 

Moi justement je trouve cette appellation assez raciste.. : en France, c'est  peu prs 1 viol toutes les 7 minutes (_environ 70 000 par an http://pasdejusticepasdepaix.wordpre...ols-en-france/_) .. Tu crois que c'est vraiment en dea du critre pour tre triat de "pays du viol" ??

Pour moi l'Afrique du Sud c'est plutt le - seul - pays qui a russi en 20 ans  liminer presque 150 ans de racisme institutionnel... pacifiquement....  Le pays o un prisonnier politique noir a, aprs 30 ans de prison, conclu un accord avec le Prsident blanc et et devenu Prsident  son tour...

Alors je ne sais pas, c'est peut-tre une appellation chez vous, les jeunes.. Mais franchement c'et trange..

----------


## souviron34

> Mais pour en revenir un peu plus au sujet, l'Assemble Nationale, bien qu'il y ait du mieux (26% de dputes maintenant), est loin d'tre franchement reprsentative de la population, quelque soit l'angle avec lequel on aborde le sujet.


tout  fait





> Autre constation: ceux qui parlent le plus fort ne pratiquent pas, le Royaume-Uni (55me), la France ou les USA (79me) dfendent les droits des femmes  l'tranger mais pas tant que a chez nous.


 ::aie::  ben oui... Les leons de morale, c'est bon pour les autres





> Comme quoi, c'est plus simple quand on n'a pas  passer par les urnes


Bah, la plupart des pays scandinaves, baltes, Indonsie, l'Espagne, le Portugal, ou l'Italie, etc, passent par les urnes, non ???

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/articl...8269_3212.html

C'est estim  1 viol toutes les 26 secondes (et pas que les femmes, mme si c'est surtout les femmes).
Pour une population lgrement infrieure  celle de la France, environ 50 millions de personnes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour moi l'Afrique du Sud c'est plutt le - seul - pays qui a russi en 20 ans  liminer presque 150 ans de racisme institutionnel... pacifiquement....  Le pays o un prisonnier politique noir a, aprs 30 ans de prison, conclu un accord avec le Prsident blanc et et devenu Prsident  son tour.


Ce n'est pas ce que dit Mandela. L'apartheid est tomb parce que les forces Sudaf ont t vaincues  Cuido Cuanavale (par les Cubains)dixit Mandela.

Et l'ANC a pratiqu la lutte arme depuis les annes 60, c'est donc absolument incorrect de parler de fin pacifique. 

Accessoirement, l'apartheid commence en 1950 et a toujours divis les ethnies blanches, donc parler de 150 ans de racisme institutionel n'est pas non plus exact.

Dire que le racisme a pris fin non plus, d'ailleurs.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce n'est pas ce que dit Mandela. L'apartheid est tomb parce que les forces Sudaf ont t vaincues  Cuido Cuanavale (par les Cubains)dixit Mandela.
> 
> Et l'ANC a pratiqu la lutte arme depuis les annes 60, c'est donc absolument incorrect de parler de fin pacifique. 
> 
> Accessoirement, l'apartheid commence en 1950 et a toujours divis les ethnies blanches, donc parler de 150 ans de racisme institutionel n'est pas non plus exact.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afrique_du_Sud

je te passe (tu liras) pour avant, mais juste :




> *En 1912*, un parti politique bantou, le Congrs national africain (ANC), est fond  Bloemfontein, revendiquant une plus grande participation des populations noires aux affaires du pays. L'anne suivante, le "Native land act" est adopt. Bas sur le systme des rserves tabli  l'poque coloniale et dans les rpubliques boers, *il divise le territoire sud-africain entre les terres indignes (7 % puis 13 % du territoire) et les terres destines aux Blancs et aux administrations publiques (87 % du territoire*).


Et quand tu remontes au dbut du XIX, c'tait dj le cas.. a n'tait pas crit dans la constitution, mais c'tait le fait, d  la colonisation.... et avant... La(les Guerre(s) des Boers ont t (comme partout  l'poque) des guerres coloniales, o le racisme tait la pierre angulaire, les locaux , qu'ils soient noirs, jaunes, ou rouges, taient des infrieurs... 





> Dire que le racisme a pris fin non plus, d'ailleurs.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.. J'ai parl de racisme *instituionnel* (la sgrgation, qu'on a dnomm pour l'AFS l'apartheid)

----------


## Aniki

[HS]
@Souviron34
Tu dis souvent qu'il faut accepter les autres, qu'il faut arrter de rejeter les gens qui appartiennent  un autre groupe que soit (p.e. politique).
Je trouve a au moins aussi important que toi, mais ce qui me gne c'est que tu n'appliques pas les prceptes que tu prodigues.
Par exemple ici :



> Alors je ne sais pas, c'est peut-tre une appellation *chez vous, les jeunes*..


La encore, c'est pas vraiment mchant, mais a n'est pas toujours le cas.
Quand tu parles de la gauche entre autre, on a pas l'impression que tu les juges au mme niveau que les politiques des autres partis.
[/HS]

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et quand tu remontes au dbut du XIX, c'tait dj le cas.. a n'tait pas crit dans la constitution, mais c'tait le fait, d  la colonisation.... et avant... La(les Guerre(s) des Boers ont t (comme partout  l'poque) des guerres coloniales, o le racisme tait la pierre angulaire, les locaux , qu'ils soient noirs, jaunes, ou rouges, taient des infrieurs...


La colonisation, c'est la conqute d'un pays sur des trangers poour y habiter, le racisme institutionel c'est la discrimination entre _concitoyens_ sur une base raciale. 

Je ne vois pas ce que les guerres des Boers ont  voir avec le racisme, les "locaux", les Boers, tant aussi blancs que les "colonialistes" Britanniques dans ces conflits.

D'ailleurs, l'une des caracteristiques de l'Apartheid tait de retirer leur droit de vote aux populations intgres...le Parti National menait une politique ractionaire au sens propre, puisqu'il voulait retourner aux conditions sociales en vigueur pendant la colonisation, alors que celle-ci tait finie.



> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.. J'ai parl de racisme instituionnel (la sgrgation, qu'on a dnomm pour l'AFS l'apartheid)


Mais pourtant tu le fais remonter 100 ans avant l'acte fondateur de l'Apartheid?

----------


## souviron34

> [HS]
> @Souviron34
> Tu dis souvent qu'il faut accepter les autres, qu'il faut arrter de rejeter les gens qui appartiennent  un autre groupe que soit (p.e. politique).
> Je trouve a au moins aussi important que toi, mais ce qui me gne c'est que tu n'appliques pas les prceptes que tu prodigues.
> Par exemple ici :


 :8O: 
Euh.. Je ne rejette pas du tout.. Je n'ai simplement pas t au lyce ou  l'universit ces dernires annes, donc je ne sais pas ce qui se dit -  part quelques mots qui rentrent dans le vocabulaire..

Et quand j'entend dire que "_l'Afrique du Sud c'est le "pays du viol_", je trouve a trs trange, parce que aucune des personnes avec qui j'ai discut depuis 40 ans n'a jamais utils cette expression, nulle part, n'importe quand et n'importe o.. Je ne l'ai *jamais* entendue nulle part...

Vu que cette expression a eu 2 porte-paroles sur cette page, et que la grande partie des gens (dont les 2 intervenants) sont jeunes, je me pose juste la question de savoir.. Est-ce qu'on vous l'a enseign ? Est-ce que a se dit entre vous ?? Je ne peux voir qu'une question d'ge et/ou de milieu l-dedans... 

C'est tout...






> [HS]
> Quand tu parles de la gauche entre autre, on  pas l'impression que tu les juges au mme niveau que les politiques des autres partis.
> [/HS]


si si, au contraire... Je pointe juste du doigt qu'en gnral (souvent) ils se poitionnent sur des positions morales thoriquement "plus hautes", mais ont les mmes biais que ceu qu'ils dnoncent... Donc au contraire moi je les place sur le mme plan... et je ne suis pas d'accord avec ceux qui disent qu'ils ne sont pas comme les autres..

----------


## Bousk

Je suis plutt jeune et je n'ai jamais entendu cette appelation non plus.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Vu que cette expression a eu 2 porte-paroles sur cette page, et que la grande partie des gens (dont les 2 intervenants) sont jeunes, je me pose juste la question de savoir.. Est-ce qu'on vous l'a enseign ? Est-ce que a se dit entre vous ?? Je ne peux voir qu'une question d'ge et/ou de milieu l-dedans...


Lue dans les journaux principalement, comme dans l'article du monde cit ci-dessous. Jacob Zuma en particulier a sorti pas mal de phrases sur le viol ddouanant beaucoup les violeurs.




> http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/articl...8269_3212.html
> 
> C'est estim  1 viol toutes les 26 secondes (et pas que les femmes, mme si c'est surtout les femmes).
> Pour une population lgrement infrieure  celle de la France, environ 50 millions de personnes.

----------


## souviron34

> La colonisation, c'est la conqute d'un pays sur des trangers poour y habiter, le racisme institutionel c'est la discrimination entre _concitoyens_ sur une base raciale. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que les guerres des Boers ont  voir avec le racisme, les "locaux", les Boers, tant aussi blancs que les "colonialistes" Britanniques dans ces conflits.
> 
> D'ailleurs, l'une des caracteristiques de l'Apartheid tait de retirer leur droit de vote aux populations intgres...le Parti National menait une politique ractionaire au sens propre, puisqu'il voulait retourner aux conditions sociales en vigueur pendant la colonisation, alors que celle-ci tait finie.
> 
> Mais pourtant tu le fais remonter 100 ans avant l'acte fondateur de l'Apartheid?


Ce que je dis, c'est que les nrlandais d'abord, les britanniques ensuite, ont officiellement squestr et limit la terre des locaux, et leurs droits, depuis que les colonies ont dpas le stde du simple avant-poste pour occuper la majeure partie du territoire..

Et que c'tait institutionalis, de la mme manire qu'aux USA ou au Canada avec les indiens, en crant des rserves, en faisant agir l'arme pour mater les rvoltes, et en ne donnant pas les mmes droits aux colons qu'aux locaux..

Cela remonte donc bien avant 1960...

Combien de propritaires terriens NOIRS existaient au dbut, au milieu, ou  la fin du XIX ime sicle en AFS ?? 

Combien de docteurs, de prtres ou de pasteurs, d'enseignants ou d'infirmiers ou de conduteurs de trains ou de bus NOIRS existaient ????

Alors que les Blancs ne reprsentaient mme pas ( l'poque) 7% de la population, ils avaient 95% de tout...

Alors je veux bien que tu dises que ce n'est pas de l'apartheid, mais a y ressemble pas mal...

----------


## souviron34

> Lue dans les journaux principalement, comme dans l'article du monde cit ci-dessous. Jacob Zuma en particulier a sorti pas mal de phrases sur le viol ddouanant beaucoup les violeurs.


ben en tous cas, pour moi c'est du racisme....


Faudrait savoir...

On n'a pas le droit de faire une blague sur les Juifs, mais on trouve lgitime de dire "l'Afrique du Sud le pays du viol"...  On est tombs sur la tte..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Combien de propritaires terriens NOIRS existaient au dbut, au milieu, ou  la fin du XIX ime sicle en AFS ??


Au mme temps, sur le territoire de la colonie du Cap, les khoi ( l'poque on les appelait hottentots) ne connaissaient pas la proprit prive...alors combien de propritaires terriens noirs avant l'arrive des blancs? Zro. Combien aprs? Toujours zro. Leur socit tait ainsi, et oui, les colons en ont profit.

En 1950,  part quelques tribus perdues dans le bush dont, soyons honntes, tout le monde se contrefout, les noirs vivaient dans une socit fortement marque par les modles europens, et pourtant, il y en avait trs peu qui taient propritaires, mais la ce n'tait plus leur socit qui tait ainsi...

Vouloir comparer la colonie du Cap en 1800 et l'Afsud en 1950 est assez absurde, le contexte ayant tellement evolu entre temps.




> dire "l'Afrique du Sud le pays du viol"...  On est tombs sur la tte..


La phrase est trash et vulgaire.

En mme temps, outre un taux de viol record dans le monde, les cultures de leurs plus grosses ethnies lgitiment le viol dans de nombreuses circonstancespar exemple les lesbiennes violes  la demande de leurs familles. Il faut arrter de voir du racisme partout...

----------


## ManusDei

> ben en tous cas, pour moi c'est du racisme....


Y a d'autres articles sur le sujet, avec des viols en runion de bbs, nourrissons etc... mais clairement, c'est un pays o la situation vis--vis du viol n'est pas normale (pour autant que a puisse l'tre).
http://www.irinnews.org/fr/Report/84...e-a-dj-viol
Joue entre autre la croyance que coucher avec une vierge gurit du SIDA, dans un pays o entre 20% et 40% de la population est sropositive.

Je trouve l'expression aussi lgitime que "la France pays des droits de l'Homme". Ensuite interprte le comme tu veux.

Edit : cherche "South Africa rape" sur google, et regarde ce qu'il propose pour complter la recherche.

----------


## Invit

> Mais pour en revenir un peu plus au sujet, l'Assemble Nationale, bien qu'il y ait du mieux (26% de dputes maintenant), est loin d'tre franchement reprsentative de la population, quelque soit l'angle avec lequel on aborde le sujet.


Il me semble que c'est un problme de franais, plus que de politique.

Nos dputs nous "reprsentent", parce qu'ils s'expriment en notre nom. C'est pour cela qu'on les lit, et aussi pour cela qu'on prfre en France (depuis les Etats Gnraux, donc drlement longtemps), des systmes d'lections locales, o chaque "pays" (circonscription, ici) envoie son ou ses reprsentants  l'Assemble Nationale.

Mais cela n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la "reprsentativit", au sens des enqutes d'opinion (ou de la tlralit), o les participants sont slectionns de faon  ce que chacun trouve quelqu'un qui lui ressemble (avec le bon quota de noirs, de femmes, de jeunes, de myopes, de gauchers, de moches, d'incontinents...)

Avec le scrutin majoritaire, l'Assemble n'est mme pas reprsentative de l'opinion (il n'y avait pas 2/3 d'UMP sous Sarkozy, il n'y a pas 2/3 de PS et assimils aujourd'hui), vouloir qu'elle reprsente galement le sexe, l'age, l'origine sociale, la couleur de peau, l'orientation sexuelle, de la population nationale n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Et d'ailleurs, quand on veut le forcer, on aboutit  des parachutages, et d'autres procdures bien peu dmocratiques...

On pourrait bien sur rformer le systme, abandonner l'lection directe au profit du vote pour une "liste", garantie reprsentative, avec le bon nombre d'hommes, de femmes, de jeunes, de vieux, de gens sympas, de pas sympas, de beaux, de moches, etc...  Bref, on pourrait vouloir que la politique, ce soit comme  la tl, dans Koh Lantah, ou les autres tlcrochets.

On aurait alors une assemble plus "ressemblante". Je ne crois pas qu'on serait mieux reprsents, mais on aurait probablement les dirigeants qu'on mrite.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Il me semble que c'est un problme de franais, plus que de politique.
> 
> Nos dputs nous "reprsentent", parce qu'ils s'expriment en notre nom. C'est pour cela qu'on les lit, et aussi pour cela qu'on prfre en France (depuis les Etats Gnraux, donc drlement longtemps), des systmes d'lections locales, o chaque "pays" (circonscription, ici) envoie son ou ses reprsentants  l'Assemble Nationale.
> 
> Mais cela n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la "reprsentativit", au sens des enqutes d'opinion (ou de la tlralit), o les participants sont slectionns de faon  ce que chacun trouve quelqu'un qui lui ressemble (avec le bon quota de noirs, de femmes, de jeunes, de myopes, de gauchers, de moches, d'incontinents...)
> 
> Avec le scrutin majoritaire, l'Assemble n'est mme pas reprsentative de l'opinion (il n'y avait pas 2/3 d'UMP sous Sarkozy, il n'y a pas 2/3 de PS et assimils aujourd'hui), vouloir qu'elle reprsente galement le sexe, l'age, l'origine sociale, la couleur de peau, l'orientation sexuelle, de la population nationale n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Et d'ailleurs, quand on veut le forcer, on aboutit  des parachutages, et d'autres procdures bien peu dmocratiques...
> 
> On pourrait bien sur rformer le systme, abandonner l'lection directe au profit du vote pour une "liste", garantie reprsentative, avec le bon nombre d'hommes, de femmes, de jeunes, de vieux, de gens sympas, de pas sympas, de beaux, de moches, etc...  Bref, on pourrait vouloir que la politique, ce soit comme  la tl, dans Koh Lantah, ou les autres tlcrochets.
> ...


Mince je suis encore d'accord avec toi...

Premirement, mcaniquement, le systme ne peut  pas produire ce genre de reprsentation avec X% d'hommes; Y % de femmes, Z% d'homo, A% d'unijambistes, ok j'arrte l, tout l'alphabet va y passer.

Et, surtout, est-ce que c'est l'objectif de l'assemble de ressembler  cela et, encore plus important, est-ce que les institutions fonctionneraient mieux si c'tait le cas ?

Ce n'est pas une vraie une question  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

On a tout de mme pas mal d'assemble reprsentative du peuple qui sont plus proportionnelles et qui contiennent plus de courants de penses que notre assemble nationale.

Pour faire simple, je pense que l'effficacit demande apr de gaule, n'a pas souvent lieu d'tre dans un gouvernement.

Il est en effet rare d'avoir face a soit des situations ncessitant des rponses immdiates, si ce n'est en cas de guerre.

La stabilit tant un des plus gros avantage des pays, ne rien faire revient souvent  prendre la bonne dcision. On note l'exemple belge, qui promis a la pire des tourmentes sans gvt pendant la "pire" crise financire de l'histoire... s'en est mieux tir que les pays avec des gens aux commandes.

Pour faire simple, il y a 2 situations ou le gvt a besoin de ragir vite : 
 - une attaque arme / terroriste de grande ampleur
 - une catastrophe naturelle.

Et si il n y a pas de gvt, des hauts fonctionnaires prennent le relai et ca se passe aussi bien, sinon mieux.

A cot de cela, il y a toutes les dcisions de fond qui ncessitent elles, du temps... beaucoup de temps. 

Si la rforme des retraite dure 10 ans mais qu'elle abouti, c'est une victoire.
Si on prend le temps de rformer le code du travail, que ca prend 4 ou 5 ans, ca sera une victoire.

De ce point de vue, les rformes qui sont faites  la va vite, sont souvent annule quelques annes aprs... 
Pour les voileux, si vous faites travers a babord, suivi de travers a tribord, vous revenez au dpart... il vaut mieux remonter au prs serr, mme si l'allure est bien moins rapide.

Pour moi, loin d'avoir seulement le parlement dans une rforme, on doit donner la parole a tous : 
 - les universitaires qui peuvent faire des tudes / simulations, et les confronter entre eux
 - le peuple, au travers de consultations de terrain / de runion d'information
 - les dputs de toutes les tendances
 - les fonctionnaires spcialiss dans le domaine
 - les jeunes comme les vieux.

Bref, avoir l'avis le plus large possible pour essayer de rpondre aux maximum de situations.

En plus, avec le temps, les esprits se dtendent et les discussions sereines s'engagent.

De ce point de vu l, une assemble bigare, et proportionnelle, serait beaucoup plus reprsentative.

Et oui, on peut mettre des quotas dans les groupes qui se prsentent.
 - une rpartition de 40% de chaque sexe minimum.
 - une rpartition avec 20% minimum venant des villes, des campagnes ou des grandes agglo(paris, lyon, marseille...)
 - 15% min de 18/30, 30/45, 45/65, 65/++

Ca donnerait dj une assemble intressante, et il y a assez de monde pour qu'on trouve des gens a envoyer qui correspondent  ces critres.

En plus, on vite les mouvement cntralis sur un seul objectifs... par exemple, des feministes seraient obliges de se presenter avec des hommes, des jacobins avec des paysans, etc...

Ca demanderait dj une bonne dose de discussions en amont.

----------


## souviron34

*@GPPro & fcharton:*

Je suis daccord avec vous 2, nanmoins 2 "catgories" sont quand mme un peu  part :

les femmes, dans la mesure o elles sont quand mme 50% de la population, et o bon nombre de lois les concernent en tant que telles (_avortements, divorces et gardes d'enfants, viols ou violences conjugales, etc_)
les "Franais d'origine trangre marque", c.a.d. non blancs (_noirs, moins noirs, plus jaunes.._), qui reprsentent l aussi une proportion fort importante, et pour lesquels l aussi des sries de lois plus ou moins spcifiques les concernent (_sur la discrimination, sur le racisme, sur les zones dfavorises, sur le rapprochement familial, la laicit, la citoyennet..._)

Or il faut bien dire que l'ensemble de la vie publique franaise est quand mme trs largement marque par "_l'homme blanc chrtien_", et dans une moindre mesure "_l'homme blanc athe_".

Mais ces 2 catgories forment quand mme une exception parmi l'ensemble des catgorisations qu'on pourrait faire...

Ne pas avoir une certaine reprsentativit de ces 2 catgories majeures amne quand mme  des visions biaises, et donc des lois biaises...



Un exemple que moi je trouve particulirement biais, c'est la garde d'enfants dans les divorces : bien que le "machisme" ait largement recul dans la socit, et bien que rien dans la loi ne les y oblige, la plupart des juges lors des divorces accordent encore prfrentiellement (_et  une crasante majorit_) la garde  la mre plutt qu'au pre.. C'est bien plus une habitude d'hommes, que ce soit par machisme, ou au contraire par "volont d'galit" mal digre, qui veut que "_la mre soit plus apte  s'occuper de ses enfants_".. Ce qui tait vrai il y a 60 ans ne l'est franchement plus, ou en tous cas bien moins que la proportion actuelle ne voudrait le faire croire..

De mme pour les peines en cas de viols (_d'ailleurs, pourquoi la police a-t-elle spcialement des femmes pour parler  d'autres femmes en cas de viols ? Parce que simplement il y a plus grande comprhension et libert de parole._) .

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne les origines diffrentes, franchement je suis effar de la "non-normalit", si j'ose dire, avec laquelle les "diffrences" sont encore prises ici, et donc de l'absence marque, que ce soit dans les milieux politiques ou publics de manire gnrale, de gens d'origine trangre "visible"...


(_d'ailleurs, le dbat sur les CV anonymes, ou celui sur les examens d'entre "au rabais" pour certaines grandes coles (avec du coup l'ventuelle suprression d'lments de culture gnrale dans les examens de sortie) , ou les dbats sur le voile, sont trs reprsentatifs de ces visions biaises.._)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Maintenant, en ce qui concerne les origines diffrentes, franchement je suis effar de la "non-normalit", si j'ose dire, avec laquelle les "diffrences" sont encore prises ici, et donc de l'absence marque, que ce soit dans les milieux politiques ou publics de manire gnrale, de gens d'origine trangre "visible"...
> 
> 
> (_d'ailleurs, le dbat sur les CV anonymes, ou celui sur les examens d'entre "au rabais" pour certaines grandes coles (avec du coup l'ventuelle suprression d'lments de culture gnrale dans les examens de sortie) , ou les dbats sur le voile, sont trs reprsentatifs de ces visions biaises.._)


Sur ce point prcis, je crois que nous sommes tous porteurs d'un inconscient collectif raciste, qui remonte en gros  l'poque du code noir, qui a t renfor sous la troisime rpublique colonialiste, et qui n'a pas t nettoy depuis. La plupart d'entre nous pense ne pas tre raciste, mais dans les faits, les biais sont nombreux quand mme. Il est fort possible que moi-mme j'en fasse parfois, malgr tous les efforts que je fais pour tre "neutre" dans mes jugements.

Les discours "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil" des annes 80, ou "les blancs sont coupables, les noirs (et parfois les arabes) sont victimes" plus rcents, ne permettent pas ce nettoyage.

Donc, nous avons une droite qui exploite ses amis noirs sans vergogne, et une gauche qui ferme toute les portes  ses talents de couleurs, sans mme s'en rendre compte. "Ce sont des infrieurs, mais nous allons leur apprendre  bosser, et nous allons les exploiter" contre "ce sont de pauvres victimes de l'oppression de l'homme blanc, nous allons leur faire une place. Petite. Toute petite, faut pas dconner, j'ai mon pote  placer avant". On est pas sortis.

Donc oui, le problme de la couleur de peau est encore bien prsent dans ce pays. L'individualisme n'a pas radiqu la rflexion ethnique, bizarrement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et bien je rajouterai les jeunes souviron...

Parce que les vieux sont enclins a dpenser  crdit l'argent que ces jeunes vont devoir rembourser...
L'ide de visions a trs long terme est plus prsente chez un jeune qui a sa vie devant lui, que pour un vieux qui mourra dans 10 ans.

On voit dailleur que plus la population vieillit, plus la vision a long terme se rduit...
Par exemple, on ne regarde l'inscurit que sur les attaques aux personnes(majoritairement contre les vieux) on fait des lois aggravant ces attaques contre les gens faibles(encore les vieux), ...
Dites a un jeune qu'on verra les effets dans 10 ans, et qu'en attendant il faut se serrer la ceinture, il pourra prendre la dcision.
Le vieux, a par si il pense beaucoup a ses enfants(et c'est malgr tout pas tant le cas, a part pour le sacro saint hritage) il vote pour ce qu'il va se passer tout de suite, parce que demain consiste a manger des vers dans un lopin du cimetire.

----------


## ManusDei

> On voit dailleur que plus la population vieillit, plus la vision a long terme se rduit...


C'est plutt le rsultat de la socit de consommation, qui invite  avoir tout, tout de suite.




> Par exemple, on ne regarde l'inscurit que sur les attaques aux personnes(majoritairement contre les vieux) on fait des lois aggravant ces attaques contre les gens faibles(encore les vieux), ...


Et l c'est surtout parce que plus de 60% des plus de 60 ans votent, et que moins de 15% des moins de 35 ans votent (hors prsidentielles o la diffrence est moins marque). Donc tu fais campagne sur les vieux, o tu indiques faire campagne sur les jeunes en ciblant non les jeunes, mais leurs parents (qui votent, eux).
Je prcise que ces derniers points m'ont dj t expliqus par quelques "vieux briscards" de la politique.

----------


## souviron34

> Et bien je rajouterai les jeunes souviron...
> 
> Parce que les vieux sont enclins a dpenser  crdit l'argent que ces jeunes vont devoir rembourser...
> L'ide de visions a trs long terme est plus prsente chez un jeune qui a sa vie devant lui, que pour un vieux qui mourra dans 10 ans.
> On voit dailleur que plus la population vieillit, plus la vision a long terme se rduit...


 ::mouarf:: 

Quand je vois les rayons lectroniques des grands supermarchs et les critres assns ici-mme pour choisir  la Prsidentielle (Hadopi et autres internet-related things), je me demande qui vit  crdit et qui voit loin  ::aie:: 

Je te signale que j'ai 54 ans, donc par toi considr comme "vieux", et que je n'ai aucunement l'intention de mourir dans 10 ans  ::P: 





> Par exemple, on ne regarde l'inscurit que sur les attaques aux personnes(majoritairement contre les vieux) on fait des lois aggravant ces attaques contre les gens faibles(encore les vieux), ...


Euh..  Par qui sont ces attaques ?? D'autres vieux, ou des jeunes ????





> Dites a un jeune qu'on verra les effets dans 10 ans, et qu'en attendant il faut se serrer la ceinture, il pourra prendre la dcision.


Euh.. Ta vision est rellement trange.. L'absolutisme et le tout-tout de suite est au contraire le reflet de la jeunesse, la pndration, voire le cynisme, et le temps et la patience sont au contraire le reflet de l'ge plus avanc...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh.. Ta vision est rellement trange.. L'absolutisme et le tout-tout de suite est au contraire le reflet de la jeunesse, la pndration, voire le cynisme, et le temps et la patience sont au contraire le reflet de l'ge plus avanc...


Cyniquement, j'aurais tendance a dire que les vieux c'est : 
soit patient
moi j'ai pas le temps d'attendre...

Et puis, Souviron, dans les classe d'age, je t'ai pas class chez les vieux  :;): 

plus srieusement, j'en suis mme  penser dans un sens que pour viter le basculement de la socit dans le conservatisme a cause de la pyramide des ages  venir, il faudrait ou baisser l'age du vote, ou en instaurer un maximum.(ce qui prend un peu son sens dans l'ide ou entre un jeune de 15 ans avec des ides pas toute faite, et un vieux qui n'a plus toutes ces facults... on est pas loin de la mme capacit de rflexion...

En plus, les modles dfendus par les gnrations d'anciens sont souvent des modles de socit incompatible avec la vie dynamique et le monde de plus en plus ractif et dans l'instant(je parle des affaires et de l'argent).

Les socits qui sont dailleur en tte sont souvent celles qui n'ont pas de vieux.

Quand on voit toutes les lois sur internet, le march du travail, etc... tout est fait pour ajouter des protections.
Pour internet, la premire question n'est pas : que peut on faire avec, mais : est-ce dangereux.
Si la question est lgitime, ca n'empche qu'elle n'aide pas  avancer.

Et puis, on a essay depuis 30 ans la socit dirig par les +55 ans, on pourrait essayer autre chose.

----------


## souviron34

> Et puis, on a essay depuis 30 ans la socit dirig par les +55 ans, on pourrait essayer autre chose.


Euh.. On a plus de 12 000 ans derrire nous, pas 30 ans....  ::aie:: 

Que des jeuns fassent partie des disucssions, bien entendu a me semble correct. Que ils soient un gouvernement, non, pour justement les cas non-idaux et complexes que rservent la vie, et que seuls les gens qui ont plus d'exprience ont vus.  Que les "vieux" ne guvernenent pas seuls, oui c'est un bon point. 

Mais quand les Indiens ont des chamans et des Conseils des Anciens, quand c'est aussi en Afrique et en Chine et au Japon, chez les Aborignes d'Australie ou chez les Inuits, depuis des millnaires, qu'il y a les Anciens et les Conseils des Sages, il y a bien une raison...

----------


## BenoitM

> Euh.. On a plus de 12 000 ans derrire nous, pas 30 ans.... 
> 
> Que des jeuns fassent partie des disucssions, bien entendu a me semble correct. Que ils soient un gouvernement, non, pour justement les cas non-idaux et complexes que rservent la vie, et que seuls les gens qui ont plus d'exprience ont vus.  Que les "vieux" ne guvernenent pas seuls, oui c'est un bon point. 
> 
> Mais quand les Indiens ont des chamans et des Conseils des Anciens, quand c'est aussi en Afrique et en Chine et au Japon, chez les Aborignes d'Australie ou chez les Inuits, depuis des millnaires, qu'il y a les Anciens et les Conseils des Sages, il y a bien une raison...


Surement les mme raisons qui fait que ca fait des millnaires que les femmes taient cantonnes au foyer

----------


## souviron34

certainement  :;): 

Qui parmi les jeunes a connu une guerre ? A connu des tickets de rationnement ? A connu la Guerre Froide et les menaces et folies que elle a provoqu ? Le Serice Militaire ? les bons ou mauvais cts de l'ducation ? le recul pour avoir expriment plusieurs types de majorit politique ? les conflits ethniques  nos portes ?  Les erreurs dues  des "gens qui savaient tout" ? 

Les vieux font des erreurs, les jeunes en feraient certainement plus simplement par ignorance (au vrai sens, c'est  dire par manque d'avoir eu la situation)..

Le raisonnement - moyen - jeune est plus noir et blanc.

Comme je dis, je pense qu'il faut un mlange.

Mais que les jeunes aient tout le pouvoir, certainement pas,  cause justement de cette vision moyenne N&B.

Plus sur l'importance relative de la technologie par rapport au reste, et de la relativit des valeurs et des choses de la vie..

PS: de plus, que ce soit le Manifeste des 343 Salopes ou Mme Veil ou Mmeme Giroux ou Mme Halimi n'taient pas des "petites jeunes" quand elles ont oeuvr parlementairement pour changer les situations.. Et de plus, bien que ce soit des problmes de femmes, ce sont l'Assemble et le Snat qui ont vot  la majorit absolue les lois.. Donc des hommes peuvent voter des lois pour des femmes (et rciproquement).

----------


## pmithrandir

souviron, je pense qu'on est d'accord sur le fait de ne pas donner un pouvoir a une classe d'age uniquement...

Dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

une dictature de la jeunesse, c'est peu raisonnable.

Dans les quipes que l'on recrute, on met : 
2 junior, 2 dev, et 2 senior

Les deux dev font leur boulot.
Les deux senior rflchisse a plus haut niveau, utilise leur exprience.
les deux junior sont la pour se former(le cout de leur salaire a peu d'importance), mais surtout parce qu'ils vont poser des questions, obliger les plus ags a se dmener pour expliquer leurs choix et essayer es choses nouvelles...

----------


## BenoitM

> Qui parmi les jeunes a connu une guerre ? A connu des tickets de rationnement ? A connu la Guerre Froide et les menaces et folies que elle a provoqu ? Le Serice Militaire ? les bons ou mauvais cts de l'ducation ? le recul pour avoir expriment plusieurs types de majorit politique ? les conflits ethniques  nos portes ?  Les erreurs dues  des "gens qui savaient tout" ?


Hlas ca n'a jamais empech les vieux de faire la guerre  :;): 

Tout comme on peut imaginer qu'avoir vcu des choses douloureuses peut te donner des apprentions 
Les "vieux" qui ont connu la guerre avec les allemands ont eu plus de mal  faire la paix avec l'allemagne qu'un jeune qui n'a pas cette periode.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis daccord avec vous 2, nanmoins 2 "catgories" sont quand mme un peu  part :


Je comprends ta position, Souviron, mais regarde la suite de la discussion. 


Si l'on dit "les femmes parce qu'elles sont 50% et que certaines lois les concernent directement", pourquoi ne pas mettre les jeunes qui sont dans le mme cas, et si on va par l, o s'arrter? Pourquoi pas les pauvres? Pourquoi pas les moins duqus? Pourquoi pas les chomeurs?

Pour moi, les quotas de femmes, c'est inutile et dangereux. Inutile parce que a se fera avec ou sans quotas, on n'est plus dans les annes 60 ou 70. Dangereux parce que c'est la porte ouverte  toutes sortes de quotas.

C'est pareil avec les "victimes potentielles de discrimination" (je crois que c'est ce que tu veux dire): si on va par l, on s'arrte o? 

Je pense qu'il faut aider la fminisation de la socit et lutter contre la discrimination, mais que la solution n'est pas de crer des quotas  l'assemble. 




> Un exemple que moi je trouve particulirement biais, c'est la garde d'enfants dans les divorces : bien que le "machisme" ait largement recul dans la socit, et bien que rien dans la loi ne les y oblige, la plupart des juges lors des divorces accordent encore prfrentiellement (_et  une crasante majorit_) la garde  la mre plutt qu'au pre.. C'est bien plus une habitude d'hommes, que ce soit par machisme, ou au contraire par "volont d'galit" mal digre, qui veut que "_la mre soit plus apte  s'occuper de ses enfants_".. Ce qui tait vrai il y a 60 ans ne l'est franchement plus, ou en tous cas bien moins que la proportion actuelle ne voudrait le faire croire..


Ca joue dans les deux sens... Un pre qui demande la garde de ses enfants ne l'obtiendra QUE si la mre ne la veut pas (ou s'il arrive  dmontrer qu'elle est un danger pour ses enfants).




> (_d'ailleurs, le dbat sur les CV anonymes, ou celui sur les examens d'entre "au rabais" pour certaines grandes coles, ou les dbats sur le voile, sont trs reprsentatifs de ces visions biaises.._)


Oui, c'est compltement typique des approches par quotas...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

D'une part je ne parlais pas de quotas, mais simplement d'absence de poids rel.

D'autre part, si je suis ta dernire phrase, nos n'avons pas encore de quotas stricts..

Enfin, ce que je disais tait beaucoup en comparaison  d'autres pays, y compris latins, qui ont su vlouer plus rapidement : quand sous Zapatero la Ministre de la Dfense est une femme, jeune, et enceinte, qui accouche au bout de 6 mois de minstariat, on n'en fait pas un foin outre-pyrnes.. Ici quand Dati (plus age) est enceinte et revient bosser, on en fait quasiment un drame national...

Et on peut multiplier les exemples...

La France est largement en retard et, sans vouloir de quotas, on peut ardemment souhaiter que la politique en particulier (ou la grande presse) ne soit pas rserve aux Hommes Blancs, mais soit plus varie, et en paticulier que les quelques femmes et/ou trangers qui y soient ne soient pas placs et perus comme des faire-valoir et des aguments, mais comme simplement quelque chose de normal..

Le Canada est effectivement un pays d'migrants, mais la Gouveneure Gnrale tait une antillaise d'origine, le journaliste de Radio-Canada (tl)  Vancouver un canadien d'origine hindoue, celle de Toronto une canadienne d'origine chinoise, ... 

Comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, il y a aujourd'hui environ 80 pays dont le Prsident est une femme, en majorit en Amrque du Sud, en Afrique, et dans les pays scandinaves.. Ici, sans parler des horreurs dite  propos d'Edith Cresson, mme Sgo a eu droit (y compris dans son parti)  un certain nombre de cacheries et de coups bas trs machistes..

Alors je ne pense pas que le rsultat final en termes de politiques soit beaucoup mieux, mais je pense simplement que d'une part c'est plus sain et une socit plus apaise, et d'autre part cela rduit fortement le "racisme" ambiant..

Je ne parle pas de quots, mais simplement de la mentalit moyenne, qui devrait tre un peu aide ce me semble, d'autant plus que les positions sont plus exemplaires : honntement je suis choqu en revenant du Canada  quel point la France est mysogine , et en partie raciste sans l'avouer (_dans les 2 sens, c'est  dire autant direct qu'avec des faire-valoir type Harlem Dsir_)..

----------


## GPPro

> Enfin, ce que je disais tait beaucoup en comparaison  d'autres pays, y compris latins, qui ont su vlouer plus rapidement : quand sous Zapatero la Ministre de la Dfense est une femme, jeune, et enceinte, qui accouche au bout de 6 mois de minstariat, on n'en fait pas un foin outre-pyrnes.. Ici quand Dati (plus age) est enceinte et revient bosser, on en fait quasiment un drame national...


Encore une fois tu fais des amalgames pour tayer ton argumentation.

Ce qui a "fait un foin" avec Dati ce n'est pas le fait qu'elle ait accouche pendant son mandat de ministre, mais le fait qu'elle n''ait pas pris de repos aprs l'accouchement. Ce n'est pas vraiment la mme chose.

----------


## souviron34

> Encore une fois tu fais des amalgames pour tayer ton argumentation.
> 
> Ce qui a "fait un foin" avec Dati ce n'est pas le fait qu'elle ait accouche pendant son mandat de ministre, mais le fait qu'elle n''ait pas pris de repos aprs l'accouchement. Ce n'est pas vraiment la mme chose.


et ??????????? 

De quel droit a nous regarde ??  Si elle se sent en forme, pourquoi pas ?? Pourquoi serait-elle oblige de pouponner ???

La fameuse Zapatera fait la mme chose, ainsi que la plupart des femmes que je connais de plus de 40 ans aujourd'hui... Au Canada mes patronnes ont accouch et sont revenues bosser 3 jours aprs..

En quoi est-ce que a devrait dclencher un scandale national ???

JEe ne sais pas qui fait des amalgames, mais faire un truc national d'un choix priv est franchement aberrant...

----------


## Invit

> La France est largement en retard et, sans vouloir de quotas, on peut ardemment souhaiter que la politique en particulier (ou la grande presse) ne soit pas rserve aux Hommes Blancs, mais soit plus varie, et en paticulier que les quelques femmes et/ou trangers qui y soient ne soient pas placs et perus comme des faire-valoir et des aguments, mais comme simplement quelque chose de normal..


Il est difficile de n'tre pas d'accord avec cela... Maintenant,en ce qui concerne les femmes au gouvernement, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un combat d'arrire garde (le genre que les politiciens adorent car il est gagn  coup sr).

Il y a des femmes dans tous les gouvernements depuis une vingtaine d'annes, et dans les ministres rgaliens. Mme sous les gouvernements de droite, traditionnellement plus machistes, on a eu une Alliot Marie  la dfense, une Lagarde  l'conomie, une Dati  la justice.

Le gouvernement actuel est un peu en retrait sur les grands ministres, mais reconnais que Martine Aubry comme Sgolne Royal taient parfaitement lgitimes comme premier ministre ( la personnalit du prsident et de sa dame prs, bien entendu...) Le PS a une premiere secrtaire, et a eu une candidate  la prsidentielle, il y a quelques femmes haut places  l'UMP (NKM est un excellent exemple), le PCF a t dirig par une femme, chez EELV on avait une premiere secrtaire et une candidate  la prsidentielle.

Bref, les femmes en politique, c'est devenu une ralit. Et ajouter un ministre des francais de l'tranger au dernier remaniement, pour avoir 19+19 et pas 18+19, c'est quand mme un peu une singerie de communiquant.


Pour les personnes issues de l'immigration (rcente, sinon c'est une grande partie des franais), j'ai l'impression que la situation est trs complexe, car il faut distinguer entre ce qui se voit, et ce qui est rellement. 

A ma connaissance, le plus immigr des ministres, c'est... Manuel Valls, n en Espagne, et naturalis  20 ans. Les autres, sauf erreur de ma part, sont tous soit ns franais, soit arrivs trs jeunes, et je doute que beaucoup viennent de cit. En revanche, ils sont *tous* passs par Sciences Po... 

Et c'est un peu le fond du problme : on veut des "minorits visibles" pour montrer aux jeunes de banlieues qu'on pense  eux, mais on met dans ces postes alibis des personnes qui n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec ceux qu'ils prtendent "reprsenter". 

Et je crois que ceci cache une ralit bien pire: les appareils centraux des partis politiques, notamment de gauche, qui comptaient autrefois dans leur rangs des militants "sortis du rang", sont devenus au fil du temps des espces d'entreprises, qui recrutent des diploms de grandes coles, avec ventuellement un petit vernis "diversifi" (ceux qu'on surnomme parfois les "fils d'ambassadeurs"). Je ne crois pas qu'il faille cherche ailleurs la dconnection croissante entre les partis et le peuple (et le mpris que certains professent pour celui ci).

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Et je crois que ceci cache une ralit bien pire: les appareils centraux des partis politiques, notamment de gauche, qui comptaient autrefois dans leur rangs des militants "sortis du rang", sont devenus au fil du temps des espces d'entreprises, qui recrutent des diploms de grandes coles, avec ventuellement un petit vernis "diversifi" (ceux qu'on surnomme parfois les "fils d'ambassadeurs"). Je ne crois pas qu'il faille cherche ailleurs la dconnection croissante entre les partis et le peuple (et le mpris que certains professent pour celui ci).


Tout  fait..

On s'est bien foutu de la g.uele de Chirac quand il avait dit que "la politique c'est un mtier", mais c'est bien ce qui se fait depuis une bonne trentaine d'annes...

Les Ecoles du PCF sont loin, et les Marchais aussi... 

Alors le PC russit  garder quelqus lments, mais le reste de la gauche a pratiquement tout perdu, sauf les postiers, agents SNCF, et quelques autres agents de l'Education..

Quant  leurs Ecoles, elles ont purement et simplement disparu (_voir un Poutou_) ...

Donc on recute sur diplmes... Ou copains..

----------


## david06600

Quand je lis la plupart des messages ici, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de la France des annes 1900, mais avec les racailles d'aujourd'hui, car les Franais de l'poque avaient quand mme plus de galanterie.
Vous avez 10 trains de retard,  toujours ressasser les mme neries, la guerre, le colonialisme, la machisme... C'est arriv, a fait partie de l'histoire, a nous a fait voluer, point barre on passe  autre chose.  Vous vous mettez des btons dans les roues tout seul  vivre dans le pass.  Ou alors c'est votre passe temps favoris de critiquer la France ahaha.  Vous dites que les Franais se plaignent toujours, mais c'est vous qui passez votre temps  vous plaindre.
Donc 10 trains de retard + filtre anti-racisme devant les yeux, on va pas avancer avec vous.
En fait votre problme, hormis le fait de bouffer un peu trop de chanvre, c'est que vous voyez la vie en ngatif, le racisme devient l'anti racisme, on a colonis, on se fait colonis.
Tant qu'on aura pas donn le pays clef en main aux divers vous ne serez pas content j'ai l'impression.  Cela vous choque de voir plus de blancs chrtiens qu'autre chose.  Moi pas, la France tait jusqu'a il y a peu un pays blanc et chrtien  100%.
Je note aussi que le FN rput tre un partie machiste, mysogine, pour les vieux, je passe le reste, est dirig par MLP (femme) et que Marion (femme jeune) vient d'tre lue.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand je lis la plupart des messages ici, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de la France des annes 1900, mais avec les racailles d'aujourd'hui, car les Franais de l'poque avaient quand mme plus de galanterie.


A premiere vue il y en a qui y sont rests  ::roll:: 




> Je note aussi que le FN rput tre un partie machiste, mysogine, pour les vieux, je passe le reste, est dirig par MLP (femme) et que Marion (femme jeune) vient d'tre lue


Tu as oubli de cit que le FN est contre la "monarchie" et la particratie cf  MLP et que MarionLP

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi pas, la France tait jusqu'a il y a peu un pays blanc et chrtien  100%.


"il y a peu" ? Mme du temps de l'Empire Romain chrtien, le pays n'tait pas "blanc et chrtien  100%".

----------


## atb

> la France tait jusqu'a il y a peu un pays blanc et chrtien  100%.


La source de ton information c'est secret story sur tf1 ou le un gourou d'une secte ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## souviron34

> hormis le fait de bouffer un peu trop de chanvre


j'sais pas si c'est du chanvre, mais si oui faut vite que tu changes de fournisseur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Quand je lis la plupart des messages ici, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de la France des annes 1900, mais avec les racailles d'aujourd'hui, car les Franais de l'poque avaient quand mme plus de galanterie.


Ben, ne les lis pas, alors, si on est trop btes pour toi...




> Je note aussi que le FN rput tre un partie machiste, mysogine, pour les vieux, je passe le reste, est dirig par MLP (femme) et que Marion (femme jeune) vient d'tre lue.


Ca montre que la parit ne garantit rien. Est ce vraiment une surprise?

Ceci dit, MLP et Marion, en dehors d'tre deux femmes, ont autre chose en commun... Un parti qui recrute ses dirigeants dans la famille de son prsident (et, sauf erreur de ma part, Marine n'est pas la premiere fille de Jean Marie  faire de la politique), est ce bien raisonnable?

Francois

----------


## david06600

> "il y a peu" ? Mme du temps de l'Empire Romain chrtien, le pays n'tait pas "blanc et chrtien  100%".


Peut tre, en tout cas, le peu d'trangers qu'il y avait  l'poque, n'est en rien comparable avec l'immigration de masse ou de remplacement qui a lieu aujourd'hui, sous nos yeux et avec votre complicit.  De la dcoule, en partie, les problmes d'intgration, les problmes entre franais eux mme etc...On a pas de problmes quand on vit les yeux ferms, ou dans sa bulle de bobo, c'est vrai.  Peut tre plus longtemps en tout cas.

----------


## david06600

> Ben, ne les lis pas, alors, si on est trop btes pour toi...


Non non je ne me permettrai pas de dire que vous tes trop btes.  Juste vous ressassez toujours les mmes choses de faon  faire sentir les franais coupables de quelque chose ou de redevoir quelque chose.  Vous critiquez toujours la France, les Franais, rien n'est parfait c'est sur, mais je ne chercherai pas la solution dans une immigration de masse.




> Ca montre que la parit ne garantit rien. Est ce vraiment une surprise?
> 
> Ceci dit, MLP et Marion, en dehors d'tre deux femmes, ont autre chose en commun... Un parti qui recrute ses dirigeants dans la famille de son prsident (et, sauf erreur de ma part, Marine n'est pas la premiere fille de Jean Marie  faire de la politique), est ce bien raisonnable?
> 
> Francois


Les 2 ont t lues, il n'y avait pas que MLP pour reprendre la tte du partie.  Je ne connais pas la vie de Jean Marie dsl  :;): ...  Aprs j'aime bien Marine, donc a ne me drange pas plus que cela que ce soit sa fille, et Marion je ne la connaissais pas vraiment, mais on verra bien.  Je prfre a que les traitres et les bons a rien qui nous gouvernent actuellement.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand je lis la plupart des messages ici, j'ai l'impression qu'on parle de la France des annes 1900, mais avec les racailles d'aujourd'hui, car les Franais de l'poque avaient quand mme plus de galanterie.


En 1900, les Franais ralaient  propos de la racaille Polonaise qui envahissait la France (il reste encore des enregistrements radiophoniques de l'poque, et des journaux).




> Cela vous choque de voir plus de blancs chrtiens qu'autre chose.  Moi pas, la France tait jusqu'a il y a peu un pays blanc et chrtien  100%.
> Je note aussi que le FN rput tre un partie machiste, mysogine, pour les vieux, je passe le reste, est dirig par MLP (femme) et que Marion (femme jeune) vient d'tre lue.


Non, a me choque de voir surtout des lus de +55ans, blancs, hommes, mdecins  l'Assemble Nationale, alors qu'ils reprsentent une fraction de la population.

La France tait un pays majoritairement chrtien (enfin, un mlange de catholiques et de prostestants), moui, avec une bonne dose d'athes, dose qui augmente considrablement sur la dernire gnration.

Quand au FN, je te rappelle qu'il prne indirectement (voire directement) le retour de la femme  la maison,  s'occuper des gosses, parce que "les femmes c'est pas pareil faut les protger". Si ce n'est pas de la mysoginie, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Aniki

> ...Aprs j'aime bien Marine, donc a ne me drange pas plus que cela que ce soit sa fille, et Marion je ne la connaissais pas vraiment, mais on verra bien.  *Je prfre a que les traitres et les bons a rien qui nous gouvernent actuellement*.


Parce que MLP te semble plus comptente que les personnes actuellement au pouvoir ?
Tu pourrais dvelopper stp, a m'intresse.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Peut tre, en tout cas, le peu d'trangers qu'il y avait  l'poque, n'est en rien comparable avec l'immigration de masse ou de remplacement qui a lieu aujourd'hui,


Rome a fait dplacer la totalit du peuple Burgonde dans ce qu'on appelle aujourd'hui la Bourgogne. Si a c'est pas de l'immigration de masse... 

M'enfin bon, c'est pas en tant aussi agressif et aussi peu ouvert d'esprit que tu recevras un accueil chaleureux...

----------


## david06600

> En 1900, les Franais ralaient  propos de la racaille Polonaise qui envahissait la France (il reste encore des enregistrements radiophoniques de l'poque, et des journaux).


Jamais entendu parler de a mais bon, c'est leur bon droit.  On a jamais demand  la population Franaise leur avis la dessus.  Envoi une bonne quantit de personnes de n'importe quelle origine, dans n'importe quel pays, tu auras la mme raction.  Et encore les Franais sont gentils, il ne font que rler.




> Non, a me choque de voir surtout des lus de +55ans, blancs, hommes, mdecins  l'Assemble Nationale, alors qu'ils reprsentent une fraction de la population.
> 
> La France tait un pays majoritairement chrtien (enfin, un mlange de catholiques et de prostestants), moui, avec une bonne dose d'athes, dose qui augmente considrablement sur la dernire gnration.


Pour moi il ne manque que des femmes et un peu plus de jeunes.  Mais bon est-ce qu'il y a tant de femmes que a dans la politique, et qui se prsentent aux lections, par rapport aux hommes ?  Maintenant personnellement je ne suis pas la  regarder si il y a une rpartition strictement quitable, je vote pour une personne qui me parait comptente (homme ou femme).  Mme si il n'y a que des hommes, vieux, blancs au pouvoir, je ne vais pas voter pour une femme, un jeune, ou un noir juste parce qu'il en faut.  Vous voulez *forcer*  mettre des femmes, *forcer*  mettre des jeunes, *forcer*  mettre des noirs.  Les femmes, et les personnes de couleurs votent aussi, autant que les hommes blancs et vieux...




> Quand au FN, je te rappelle qu'il prne indirectement (voire directement) le retour de la femme  la maison,  s'occuper des gosses, parce que "les femmes c'est pas pareil faut les protger". Si ce n'est pas de la mysoginie, c'est quoi ?


Mais arrte un peu les femmes sont libres de faire ce qu'elles veulent.  Personne ne les forcera  rester  la maison.  Mais entre parenthses s'occuper de la maison est un vrai travail  ::): .

----------


## david06600

> Parce que MLP te semble plus comptente que les personnes actuellement au pouvoir ?
> Tu pourrais dvelopper stp, a m'intresse.


Bah coute, pour le moment le FN n'a jamais t au pouvoir, mais quitter l'europe, revenir au franc, limiter l'immigration, a me semble pas plus aberrant que de vouloir  tout prix rester dans l'europe et garder l'euro sinon nous allons tous mourrir, et que sans immigration la France tomberai en ruine.  La Suisse, l'Angleterre ne sont pas dans l'Europe et ils ne sont pas mort.  Aprs je ne pourrai pas plus rentrer dans le dtail et franchement j'ai pas besoin de suivre la politique assidment pour me faire une ide.  Les propositions de Marine me paraissent beaucoup plus convenable que les autres.  Je veux du made in france de partout, je veux une industrie franaise, et pas tout acheter aux chinois, allemands et compagnie.  Rien qu'au niveau de la bouffe ce qui se passe est compltement aberrant.  Dans le sud, dans les super march, on va chercher l'ail en Amrique du sud, et beaucoup de produits proviennent d'ailleurs alors qu'on a les mme produit ici.  Franchement a tourne pas rond.

----------


## david06600

> Rome a fait dplacer la totalit du peuple Burgonde dans ce qu'on appelle aujourd'hui la Bourgogne. Si a c'est pas de l'immigration de masse... 
> 
> M'enfin bon, c'est pas en tant aussi agressif et aussi peu ouvert d'esprit que tu recevras un accueil chaleureux...


Toujours rien  voir avec l'immigration d'aujourd'hui.  
Les peuples europens sont blancs et chrtien avec hritage paien depuis des centaines et des centaines d'annes.  C'est notre culture, nos racines.  Nous pouvons voluer dans ce sens, en gardant notre partimoine, gntique et culturelle... Garder nos diffrences, nos richesses par rapport aux autres en gros.  Vous, vous voulez touuuuuut mlanger, touuuuut dtruire.  Au sein mme des populations europennes nous sommes aussi diffrent, et il faut garder cette diffrence de la mme faon.  Je ne parle pas d'immigration 0 non plus, ce qui est bien videment impossible.  Je ne suis pas pour la puret de la race non plus, mais juste prserver nos richesses.  De faon global, le chacun chez soi est la meilleur solution pour tout le monde, ce qui n'empche bien sur pas d'avoir des relations diverses, tout en se prservant chacun.
Et pour conclure je ne vois pas d'enrichissement et je ne pense pas que l'immigration actuelle en soit un, mais bon chacun son truc, si toi tu aimes, c'est trs bien... Moi je n'aime pas, c'est simple  ::): .

----------


## ManusDei

> Jamais entendu parler de a mais bon, c'est leur bon droit.  On a jamais demand  la population Franaise leur avis la dessus.  Envoi une bonne quantit de personnes de n'importe quelle origine, dans n'importe quel pays, tu auras la mme raction.  Et encore les Franais sont gentils, il ne font que rler.


Ca devait tre la fin de la France et de ses valeurs dans les 20 annes qui suivent... un peu comme l'immigration des espagnols et des portugais il y a 40-50 ans, et les arabes (et de nouveau les polonais) aujourd'hui signifient la fin de la France dans les 20 ans qui suivent.




> Mais arrte un peu les femmes sont libres de faire ce qu'elles veulent.  Personne ne les forcera  rester  la maison.  Mais entre parenthses s'occuper de la maison est un vrai travail .


La loi peut trs facilement renvoyer les femmes  la maison. Il suffit de supprimer les congs maternit et de ne plus protger les femmes enceintes du licenciement.

----------


## ManusDei

L'hritage blanc et chrtien d'aujourd'hui n'est pas celui d'il y a 200 ans, et n'a rien  voir avec celui d'il y a 500 ans ("notre" science moderne est l'hritage des sciences arabes du Moyen-Age). La socit volue, quoi qu'il arrive. Malgr 50 ans d'changes et de rapprochements, la socit franaise n'a rien  voir avec la socit allemande, ou la socit algrienne (pourtant ancienne colonie). Penser que laisser des trangers s'installer en France et y vivre va gommer les diffrences et tout mlanger est une imbcilit.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour David.

Il y a des choses ou l'on est pas d'accord, mais dj, il faut prciser certaines choses.
 - la France n'est pas la Sude ou la Norvge ou lIrlande qui ont t relativement pargns par l'immigration.(du fait de leur position excentrs). La France, comme nombre de pays dEurope a t au croisement de beaucoup de civilisations.(et de flux migratoire)
Pour faire simple, ce n'est pas pour rien que les gens du sud de la France sont plus basans que ceux du nord... comme les italiens. Les arabes nous ont envahis, comme on les a envahi, plus d'une fois dans le pass et les gnes(et la culture) se sont bien mlangs. En dehors des guerres, les changes commerciaux ont toujours t fort, et la France une terre de croisement.
 - La France exacerbe en tant que telle n'existe pas depuis des millnaires. Elle a longtemps eu des frontires mouvantes.
 - La France a subit plusieurs vagues migratoires, polonais, italiens, ... Les derniers sont plus des pays arabes, mais on voit aussi une immigration d'Europe de l'est.
 - En gnral, les gens qui viennent bossent tous. Ils n'ont pas le droit aux allocations quoi qu'on en dise(ou du moins pas de quoi manger) et ils sont souvent recruts pour faire face  des vides de travailleurs. Les mdecins roumains sont les seuls  encore vouloir aller dans les campagnes.
Par contre, on a un vrai problme pour les enfants d'immigrs, pas tous bien intgr loin de l, et parfois/souvent repli sur leur identit culturelle. Les parents s'intgrent, mais les enfants pas vraiment, entre autre pour moi parce qu'on leur explique qu'ils sont diffrent, chose absurde pour un enfant n en France.
 - LAngleterre fait partie de l'Europe, mais pas de l'espace Shengen.
Par contre, la suisse fait partie de Shengen, mais pas de l'Europe (politique)

Bon, pour le cot plus polmique, je ne crois pas en les thses du FN. Pour moi, la majeure partie de la misre actuelle ne vient pas de l'immigration, pas si massive que ca (+30 000 personnes environ par an grand max et pas 200 000 puisque 170 000 repartent pour laisser la place aux suivants, typiquement les tudiants)
La misre actuelle vient 
 - pour beaucoup du prix du logement... 50% d'un budget, c'est le premier problme en France.
 - du progrs qui dtruit du travail en France(robotisation) et le cr ailleur (start up amricaines) en particulier parce que nous sommes conservateurs et contre le progrs par nature.
 - de la mentalit franaise qui n'est jamais contente, et qui coute cher(les grves, les conflits sociaux, les "droits" des salaris, etc...) qui bouffe notre comptitivit bien plus que la diffrence de salaire. Il y a des pays ou on veut travailler, ce n'est pas le cas en France. En France on veut avoir un salaire, ce qui est diffrent.

Pour l'Euro, je vis dans un pays, la Roumanie, depuis septembre. Dans cet intervalle, le lei a perdu 5% de sa valeur en Euro. (alors que l'euro se casse la gueule).
Ici, les gens vivent avec des inflations  7-10%, des prts sur 30 ans, qu'ils ne peuvent pas contracter aprs leur trentime anniversaire parce qu'ils seront mort pour certains avant d'avoir rembours la banque.
La monnaie de rserve est l'euro, devant le dollar ou le franc suisse.(cad que toutes le conomies se font dans ces monnaies)
Les taux dintrts pour l'immobilier sont entre 7 et 12%... ils payent donc la mme somme que nous pour des biens 40% moins cher.. juste parce que leur systme montaire n'est pas considr comme stable pour leur prter  3 ou 4 % comme pour les banques dans la zone Euro.

Alors oui, la dvaluation du franc  du bon, mais ce n'est pas la seule solution, loin s'en faut. La misre en France est toute relative, il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens qui crvent de faim, d'enfants abandonns par leurs parents pour raisons financires ou de problmes sordides de ce genre.

Pour ces raisons, le programmes du FN, (sans mme regarder la partie immigration), ne me fait pas rver. je pense qu'il est battis sur des fausses bonnes ides, des thories fumeuses et beaucoup de populisme, dans le mauvais sens du terme ou l'on profite de la non ducation du peuple pour lui faire gober n'importe quoi.

Ce qui ruine la France et qui grve le porte monnaie des travailleurs, ce n'est pas l'euro, mais bien la tv dans chaque pice, les ordis, les tlphone portables, etc... que les smicards sont loin dtre les dernier a avoir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La loi peut trs facilement renvoyer les femmes  la maison. Il suffit de supprimer les congs maternit et de ne plus protger les femmes enceintes du licenciement.


 moins de supprimer aussi la contraception, a risque plutot de supprimer les groupes ethniques qui ne cantonnent pas leurs femmes au foyer. Parce que quand la communaut s'y met, elle n'a pas besoin de la loi pour maintenir les femmes  la maison, hein  ::aie:: 




> Ca devait tre la fin de la France et de ses valeurs dans les 20 annes qui suivent... un peu comme l'immigration des espagnols et des portugais il y a 40-50 ans, et les arabes (et de nouveau les polonais) aujourd'hui signifient la fin de la France dans les 20 ans qui suivent.


D'un certaine....trs certaine je te l'accorde...faon a a t le cas, les valeurs de la France d'aujourd'hui ont pas mal volu par rapport  il y 40-50 ans. Enfin, je ne mettrais pas du tout a sur le dos des Portugais ou des Espagnols, mais bon, la France de cette poque et ses valeurs sont quand mme finies. Si tu veux mon avis, la progression a d'ailleurs t positive.




> Malgr 50 ans d'changes et de rapprochements, la socit franaise n'a rien  voir avec la socit allemande, ou la socit algrienne (pourtant ancienne colonie).


Dire que la socit Franaise n'a rien  voir avec l'Allemande, c'est fort de caf tout de mme. Il y a plus de diffrences avec l'Algrie, mais l'Algrie n'est pas non plus le Tibet, l'Afghanistan ou l'Ouganda.




> ("notre" science moderne est l'hritage des sciences arabes du Moyen-Age).


En fait, notre science moderne est surtout Europano-Atlantico-Japonaise. Depuis le 18me sicle il y a eu tant d'avances dans le monde Europen/Amricain (et Japonais depuis 1868) que la science Arabe est dsormais trs, trs loin.

Je ne dis pas a pour nier la contribution des Arabes,  la fois en termes d'innovations et en termes de trasmission des savoirs Indiens et Grco-Romains, mais les choses ont enormment volu depuis...




> Bonjour David.
> 
> Il y a des choses ou l'on est pas d'accord, mais dj, il faut prciser certaines choses.
>  - la France n'est pas la Sude ou la Norvge ou lIrlande qui ont t relativement pargns par l'immigration.(du fait de leur position excentrs).


La Sude vaus la France en termes de proportion d'immigrs ( la louche, 2 millions sur 9 millions). La Norvge doit tre quivalent, l'Irlande moins  cause principalement de son dveloppement rcent (il n'y a pas si longtemps, c'tait une terre d'migration). Le positionement est beaucoup moins important  l're moderne,  part peut-tre pour les clandestins (qui normalement sont dgags  coups de bottes dans le c*l).




> Par contre, on a un vrai problme pour les enfants d'immigrs, pas tous bien intgr loin de l, et parfois/souvent repli sur leur identit culturelle. Les parents s'intgrent, mais les enfants pas vraiment, entre autre pour moi parce qu'on leur explique qu'ils sont diffrent, chose absurde pour un enfant n en France.


Algriens en France, Franais en Algrie....pas tonnant qu'ils soient mal dans leurs peaux. C'est un vritable flau social,  mon avis.



> - pour beaucoup du prix du logement... 50% d'un budget, c'est le premier problme en France.


+1



> Ici, les gens vivent avec des inflations  7-10%,


C'est un peu fort mais pas vraiment dramatique...l'inflation  bon dos, mais en ralit tant qu'on n'est pas dans l'hyperinflation ce n'est pas un problme en soit, et les objectifs d'inflation  2% de la BCE sont dbiles.

Par contre l'inflation nuit beaucoup aux riches, ils doivent faire fructifier leur patrimoine pour se maintenir au mme niveau (alors que sans inflation, un bien acquis ne se dprcie pas).




> Les taux dintrts pour l'immobilier sont entre 7 et 12%... ils payent donc la mme somme que nous pour des biens 40% moins cher.. juste parce que leur systme montaire n'est pas considr comme stable pour leur prter  3 ou 4 % comme pour les banques dans la zone Euro.


Taux avant ou aprs inflation? Parce que 12%  10% d'inflation, c'est un taux super bas (1.8% aprs inflation: _peanuts_).




> Alors oui, la dvaluation du franc  du bon,


Pas tnat que les dettes sont detenues en Euros...ce serait un coup  avoir une dette nationale de plusieurs fois le PIB.




> Ce qui ruine la France et qui grve le porte monnaie des travailleurs, ce n'est pas l'euro, mais bien la tv dans chaque pice, les ordis, les tlphone portables, etc... que les smicards sont loin dtre les dernier a avoir.


Non, ce qui ruine la France ce sont les retraites  payer en premier lieu.

----------


## BenoitM

> La Suisse, l'Angleterre ne sont pas dans l'Europe et ils ne sont pas mort.


Il y a une diffrence entre ne pas tre dans l' et sortir de 
Sortir de la zone  = retourner dans une monnaie locale.
1) Ca a un cout financier (re-imprimer les billets,pieces,distribuer ceux-ci)
2) Des consquence norme sur le commerce.
La valeur du franc chuterai, les personnes prfront garder leurs  plutot que d'avoir des francs 
Les exportations seraient facilits mais l'importation rencheri,  ce que je sache la france produit peu de gaz,ptrole et textile
L'inflation augmenterai

-------
Tiens c'est bizzare quand on parle des trangs on parle trs peu des 100 ans de colonisation de la france.
Personne ne se dit qu'il faudrait que les "trangers" quittent la runion, la guyanne.
En plus c'est marrant de voir que les plus vhement contre les trangers sont ceux qui ont dfendu le plus les colonnies

----------


## ManusDei

> Dire que la socit Franaise n'a rien  voir avec l'Allemande, c'est fort de caf tout de mme. Il y a plus de diffrences avec l'Algrie, mais l'Algrie n'est pas non plus le Tibet, l'Afghanistan ou l'Ouganda.


Ben, je n'ai vcu qu'un an en Allemagne (jeune), mais les diffrences sont normes. 
Dj, ils n'ont pas le mme rapport  la bouffe (clich, mais vrai). 
Les horaires de travail ne sont pas les mmes, aussi. 
L'cole est diffrente aussi. Ma soeur tait au CP, elle a dessin un joli hrisson rose et bleu, sa prof a convoqu mes parents parce que c'tait pas normal, un hrisson c'est pas rose et bleu, elle voulait savoir si il y avait un problme.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour ces raisons, le programmes du FN, (sans mme regarder la partie immigration), ne me fait pas rver. je pense qu'il est battis sur des fausses bonnes ides,


je ne suis pas entirement en dsaccord avec cela : quand je regarde le programme du FN, les seuls points positifs sont :

- leur position sur l'immigration que j'approuve entirement.

- et quelques trucs de dtail (tel que suppression du permis  point et rtablissement de la peine capitale).

Le reste nous mnerait dans le mur. (et d'autant plus facilement qu'on en est proche).

Certaines positions me faisant de plus carrment gerber comme celle sur l'IVG.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ma soeur tait au CP, elle a dessin un joli hrisson rose et bleu, sa prof a convoqu mes parents parce que c'tait pas normal, un hrisson c'est pas rose et bleu, elle voulait savoir si il y avait un problme.


J'aurais eu la mme raction: elle tait abrutie d'missions dbiles pour bbs ou quoi? ::P: 

Compare ce que tu as connu en Allemagne  ce que tu peux voir ne serait-ce qu'au Maghreb et a relativise tout de suite. En gnral, premire reaction en sortant de l'aroport: "mais il se tiennent tous la main entre hommes, ils sont tous homos ici?" (en fait non, c'est normal entre amis dans le monde Arabe).

D'ailleurs, beaucoup des diffrences que tu pointent peuvent se trouver  l'intrieur de la France: la nourriture, les horaires, etc....ce sont des diffrences mineures, de surface mme.

Un pay o l'esclavage est encore tolr (juste officiellement interdite pour faire plaisir  ces c***ards de colonialistes), les gens pensent toujours  leur honneur et croient ( 99%, il y a des exceptions  tout)  la sorcellerie, a depayse quand mme sacrment plus parce que TOUT y sera diffrent (sauf les smartphones, les fringues de marque et le McDo  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les peuples europens sont blancs et chrtien avec hritage paien depuis des centaines et des centaines d'annes.  C'est notre culture, nos racines. Nous pouvons voluer dans ce sens, en gardant notre partimoine, gntique et culturelle... Garder nos diffrences, nos richesses par rapport aux autres en gros.


Vu la quantit de dplacements de populations qui se sont effectus depuis... longtemps, jusqu' nos jours, notre patrimoine gntique et culturel est un joyeux melting pot de trucs piqus  droite  gauche, depuis les terres vikings  la valle de l'Euphrate, en passant par l'Atlas et le Nil.




> Vous, vous voulez touuuuuut mlanger, touuuuut dtruire.  Au sein mme des populations europennes nous sommes aussi diffrent, et il faut garder cette diffrence de la mme faon.


Tu te rveilles un peu tard pour a.. Ca fait perpte que les populations europennes se mlangent. 

Et faut arrter avec ton dlire de christiannisme. Cette religion est elle mme une resuce de celles qui l'ont prcde. Alors bonjour la "puret".

----------


## pmithrandir

Miaow.

Quand je disais terre d'immigration, je parle historiquement.

La Sude, l'Irlande et la Norvge ont des immigrations rcentes, alors que la France en a connu depuis toujours.

Pour les emprunts, si j'ai bien compris, ici, c'est 7-9% libell en Euro(donc on y ajoute l'inflation si le salaire n'est pas index) ou 12% libell en lei.

Moi ca ne me fait pas rver en tout cas.


Pour le cot proche, par certain cots, nous sommes plus proche du Maroc et de lAlgrie que de lAngleterre. Notre droit est le mme, leurs administrations sont calques sur les franaises, ils parlent la mme langue, ils ont les mme socits qui fournissent les mme services, etc...

A par la partie religion et culture, ils sont sacrment proche de nous.

Et je pense qu'on a dailleur plus a voir avec un algrien qu'avec un polonais ou un bulgare dans la faon de voir les choses.(la Roumanie ayant t trs francophile, la situation est diffrente. Les lites intellectuelles roumaines s'inspire largement de la France pour modeler le droit par exemple).

----------


## david06600

> Ca devait tre la fin de la France et de ses valeurs dans les 20 annes qui suivent... un peu comme l'immigration des espagnols et des portugais il y a 40-50 ans, et les arabes (et de nouveau les polonais) aujourd'hui signifient la fin de la France dans les 20 ans qui suivent.


Ok on est pas d'accord sur l'immigration et je pense qu'on le sera jamais.  Laiss entr 200 000 personnes par an et une aberration pour moi,  tous les niveaux.




> La loi peut trs facilement renvoyer les femmes  la maison. Il suffit de supprimer les congs maternit et de ne plus protger les femmes enceintes du licenciement.


Marine favorise aussi la structure familliale traditionnelle, ce que je pense tre une bonne chose, mme si je n'en connais pas le dtail, donc je ne pense pas qu'elle veuille supprimer les congs de maternit au contraire.  Pas mal de pays d'Europe font de mme, et dans certains, les mres s'occupent de leur enfant jusqu'a l'entre en maternelle ou pr avec des aides de l'tait.  Elles sont ensuite libre de travailler ou faire ce qui leur plait.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ok on est pas d'accord sur l'immigration et je pense qu'on le sera jamais.  Laiss entr 200 000 personnes par an et une aberration pour moi,  tous les niveaux.


30 000. On t'a dj fait remarquer que 170 000 sortaient par an (et mme 200000, sur 65millions c'est peau de balle).




> Marine favorise aussi la structure familliale traditionnelle, ce que je pense tre une bonne chose, mme si je n'en connais pas le dtail, donc je ne pense pas qu'elle veuille supprimer les congs de maternit au contraire.  Pas mal de pays d'Europe font de mme, et dans certains, les mres s'occupent de leur enfant jusqu'a l'entre en maternelle ou pr avec des aides de l'tait.  Elles sont ensuite libre de travailler ou faire ce qui leur plait.


La structure familiale traditionnelle n'existe plus, avec le divorce et la reconnaissance (partielle pour l'instant) des droits LGBT.

Pourquoi les mres ? Pourquoi je ne pourrais pas prendre de congs paternit pendant un an (ou plus) pendant que leur mre bosse ?

----------


## david06600

> Bonjour David.
> 
> Il y a des choses ou l'on est pas d'accord, mais dj, il faut prciser certaines choses.
>  - la France n'est pas la Sude ou la Norvge ou lIrlande qui ont t relativement pargns par l'immigration.(du fait de leur position excentrs). La France, comme nombre de pays dEurope a t au croisement de beaucoup de civilisations.(et de flux migratoire)
> Pour faire simple, ce n'est pas pour rien que les gens du sud de la France sont plus basans que ceux du nord... comme les italiens. Les arabes nous ont envahis, comme on les a envahi, plus d'une fois dans le pass et les gnes(et la culture) se sont bien mlangs. En dehors des guerres, les changes commerciaux ont toujours t fort, et la France une terre de croisement.
>  - La France exacerbe en tant que telle n'existe pas depuis des millnaires. Elle a longtemps eu des frontires mouvantes.
>  - La France a subit plusieurs vagues migratoires, polonais, italiens, ... Les derniers sont plus des pays arabes, mais on voit aussi une immigration d'Europe de l'est.
>  - En gnral, les gens qui viennent bossent tous. Ils n'ont pas le droit aux allocations quoi qu'on en dise(ou du moins pas de quoi manger) et ils sont souvent recruts pour faire face  des vides de travailleurs. Les mdecins roumains sont les seuls  encore vouloir aller dans les campagnes.
> Par contre, on a un vrai problme pour les enfants d'immigrs, pas tous bien intgr loin de l, et parfois/souvent repli sur leur identit culturelle. Les parents s'intgrent, mais les enfants pas vraiment, entre autre pour moi parce qu'on leur explique qu'ils sont diffrent, chose absurde pour un enfant n en France.
> ...


Bonjour,
Tout ce que tu me dis, c'est ce qu'on entend  la tl sur les chaines publiques justement, pour faire croire aux citoyens que tout va bien  ::): .  Mais bon aprs chacun voit midi  sa porte comme on dit.  On pourrai batailler sur les chiffres ou autres, mais a ne m'intresse pas.  Comme je l'ai dit je me base sur ce que je vois dans la rue et franchement elle n'est pas belle  voir.  Je trouve que la France est un des pays les plus dangereux d'Europe, pour m'tre ballader le soir dans diverses autres villes europennes plutt tranquilles niveau immigration, on se sent vraiment en scurit, on se sent relacher, on se sent revivre.  En France y a de la tension dans l'air, a se ressent largement et franchement on ne peut pas sortir vraiment tranquillement.
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes 2 derniers points sur la misre actuelle.  Le prix du logement je suis d'accord c'est du vol surtout vers chez moi.  Tu dis que le progrs dtruit le travail par la robotisation c'est donc une raison pour faire venir des trangers en plus  :;): .  Les franais ne sont pas contre le progrs, la France a mme t pendant longtemps un moteur du progrs dans le monde entier.  Le reste pour la mentalit franaise et les autres pays plus travailleurs je n'y crois pas du tout dsol, mais c'est de la propagande pour moi, les Franais sont courageux, travailleurs et font leur travaille avec srieux.  La Roumanie est un trs beau pays, ils ont tout pour tre heureux, surtout qu'ils (les roumains) ne suivent plus l'exemple de la France.  Bon je le rpte, on peut vivre sans euros, pas besoin d'tre conomiste pour dire a.  On a vcu bien avant l'euro, on vivra encore longtemps aprs.  Le prix de la baguette qui double ou triple, et c'est pareil pour tout, c'est du n'importe quoi.  Pour ceux qui aime la France le FN est le seul partie pour lequel on peut voter.

----------


## david06600

> 30 000. On t'a dj fait remarquer que 170 000 sortaient par an (et mme 200000, sur 65millions c'est peau de balle).


Moi je dirai l'inverse, 30 000 qui partent et 170 000 qui restent  ::): , et je suis gentil.




> La structure familiale traditionnelle n'existe plus, avec le divorce et la reconnaissance (partielle pour l'instant) des droits LGBT.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle n'existe plus qu'on ne peut pas la remettre au gout du jour, ce qui serait certainement mieux que ce que le laxisme de gauche  apport.  Des jeunes filles qui se retrouvent enceinte, ou peu de temps aprs l'accouchement, seules.  Et la galre que c'est pour trouver une crche... J'en connais quelques unes des filles tant ce cas la.  Il n'y a plus de model et il en faut un.  Celui propos par Marine est dj mieux que tout le reste.



> Pourquoi les mres ? Pourquoi je ne pourrais pas prendre de congs paternit pendant un an (ou plus) pendant que leur mre bosse ?


Lol, c'est quand mme les mres qui accouchent et qui porte l'enfant il me semble, a me semble juste un peu plus naturel, mais je n'ai rien contre le fait que ce soit le pre.  D'ailleurs si il y a une femme riche sur le forum....  (je plaisante tout ce qu'il me faut).
Et puis quand tu auras trouv un moyen de faire tomber les hommes enceintes tu me prviens parce que a m'intresse  :;): .

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour ceux qui aime la France le FN est le seul partie pour lequel on peut voter.


Si le FN avait t au pouvoir il y a 25 ans, j'aurais aujourd'hui beaucoup moins d'amis franais, qui sont pourtant parfaitement intgrs (et je dteste utiliser cette expression pour des franais).

Donc non, pas pour moi, dsol.





> Des jeunes filles qui se retrouvent enceinte, ou peu de temps aprs l'accouchement, seules.  Et la galre que c'est pour trouver une crche... J'en connais quelques unes des filles tant ce cas la.  Il n'y a plus de model et il en faut un.  Celui propos par Marine est dj mieux que tout le reste.


Combien de filles mres en France ? Et combien de plus si on ferme le Planning Familial et qu'on restreint l'accs aux IVG (c'est dans le programme de Marine) ?

----------


## Marco46

> Moi je dirai l'inverse, 30 000 qui partent et 170 000 qui restent , et je suis gentil.


Histoire de vous mettre d'accord.




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle n'existe plus qu'on ne peut pas la remettre au gout du jour, ce qui serait certainement mieux que ce que le laxisme de gauche  apport.  Des jeunes filles qui se retrouvent enceinte, ou peu de temps aprs l'accouchement, seules.  Et la galre que c'est pour trouver une crche... J'en connais quelques unes des filles tant ce cas la.  Il n'y a plus de model et il en faut un.  Celui propos par Marine est dj mieux que tout le reste.


Mais de quoi je me mle bordel ?





> Les peuples europens sont blancs et chrtien avec hritage paien depuis des centaines et des centaines d'annes.


C'est une gnralit qui ne tient aucun compte du dernier sicle. En France on est aussi fortement athe ou agnostique et l'attachement  la nation se dfinit par la culture et non par la couleur de peau.

Par ailleurs je ne crois pas que la religion puisse dfinir une culture, en particulier de nos jours.




> C'est notre culture, nos racines.


Non. C'est peut tre la tienne mais ce n'est pas la mienne, tout comme pour des *millions* de franais (et mme des blancs si si si !).




> Nous pouvons voluer dans ce sens, en gardant notre partimoine, gntique et culturelle...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu places les mots "gntique" et "culturel" (que tu ne sais pas crire en bon franais mais passons) dans la mme phrase, ces deux items n'ont aucun rapport l'un avec l'autre ...

Par ailleurs il est largement prouv qu'il est bnfique pour le patrimoine gntique de se mlanger avec les autres. Cela rend plus fort. Tourner en vase clos conduit  la consanguinit.




> Vous, vous voulez touuuuuut mlanger, touuuuut dtruire.


Tu confonds la destruction avec l'volution. S'il n'y avait pas d'volution, s'il n'y avait pas de flux migratoires, pas d'changes de nos prcieux fluides corporels, pas d'changes d'ides, le monde serait sclros dans un moyen ge permanent.

Le couscous est dsormais le plat prfr (ou l'un des ...) des franais, tu dois trouver a misrable, je trouve a normal. C'est l'volution, on est all faire chier les maghrbins au XIXeme sicle, on les a colonis, puis ils se sont librs, on en a fait venir par centaines de milliers pour reconstruire la France aprs la guerre et forcment une bonne partie s'est installe. Et forcment ils ont apport leur culture avec eux, et forcment on s'en est imprgn comme eux se sont imprgns de la notre. *Et c'est bien*. Ca nous rend plus riche, maintenant on a le couscous en plus du cassoulet bro.




> et il faut garder cette diffrence de la mme faon.


Mais si toi tu veux rester immuable a te regarde, personne ne t'obliges  manger du couscous. Laisses  chacun le droit de choisir stp.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Des jeunes filles qui se retrouvent enceinte, ou peu de temps aprs l'accouchement, seules.  Et la galre que c'est pour trouver une crche... J'en connais quelques unes des filles tant ce cas la.  Il n'y a plus de model et il en faut un.  Celui propos par Marine est dj mieux que tout le reste.


J'ai d rater quelque chose. Est-ce que tu parles...
* Des mesures anti-avortements pour avoir encore plus de filles-mres qui ne dsiraient pas leur enfant ?
* Des mesures anti-avortements pour faire des filles-mres des usines  bbs pour couples striles (et blancs) ? Vachement moral, tiens, on devrait mme foutre les jeunes chmeuses en cloque de force.
* A moins que tu ne parles des mesurettes pour "aide  la garde d'enfants" ou "accompagnement dans la recherche d'un logement" ? Le genre de mesures dj vues maintes fois au PS et  l'UMP, on y voit difficilement un nouveau modle  moins de vouloir s'aveugler

Si ta chouchou se proccupait rellement des filles-mres elle veillerait  fournir une meilleur information accession  la contraception, au lieu de s'y opposer. Tout le pan de son programme concernant l'avortement, la contraception et l'information des jeunes filles pue l'industrialisation des ventres au nom des intrts suprieurs de la nation. C'est a le vrai modle du FN. 

La seule chose  la rigueur dfendable c'est l'incitation financire d'un des deux parents  rester  la maison, mais on sait trs bien lequel des deux le fera.




> Les peuples europens sont blancs et chrtien


Je suis franais, europen, mais pas chrtien. Mes anctres l'tait. Ma culture, franaise, est teint de catholicisme, forcment. Mais je ne suis pas un chrtien !




> C'est notre culture, nos racines.  Nous pouvons voluer dans ce sens, en gardant notre partimoine, gntique et culturelle...


Parce qu'il y a un patrimoine gntique franais ou europen ? Je serais curieux de lire les tudes  ce sujet. Les noirs franais depuis plusieurs sicles font-ils partie de ce patrimoine  ? Et les juifs ? Et si maintenant je t'apprends que les algriens ont _exactement_ le mme patrimoine gntique que les franais et les chinois ? Si, si, je t'assure, tout ce qui change c'est la proportion d'individus ayant tel ou tel gne. Et encore les frquences ne diffrent que sur une infime minorit de gnes. Mais peu importe : l'extrme-droite, plus a change, plus a reste pareil. La valeur du sang, etcetera.

Quant  prserver notre culture, j'aimerais d'abord savoir pourquoi tu la crois menace parce que ce n'est pas mon opinion. Ensuite il va falloir que tu nous dises ce qui est franais et ce qui ne l'est pas car j'ai quelques connaissances corses, pieds-noirs ou runionnaises qui risquent de ne pas tre d'accord. Et les gens du voyage franais depuis un sicle ? Du coup doit-on expulser la Corse, la Runion, les gens du voyage et les anciens pieds-noirs hors de France car pas assez franais ? Si tu cherches  prserver la culture franaise, tu vas finir par imposer *ta* vision de la culture franaise. Et beaucoup de franais ne le supporteront pas.

D'ailleurs juste avant cette phrase tu disais que nous tions blancs et chrtiens. Moi je ne suis pas chrtien. Mon pre est trs basan dans une famille plutt blanche qui ne se connat que des anctres franais et blancs (tu te rappelles cette histoire de frquence de gnes ? et ces histoires de gnes rcessifs & co ? et bien voil !), au point  qu'il a souvent t pris pour un tranger. Penses-tu que l'on devrait nous retirer notre nationalit ? Je suis sr que non. Alors pourquoi diable penser que la religion ou la couleur de la peau sont des critres probants ?

----------


## Marco46

> Quant  prserver notre culture, j'aimerais d'abord savoir pourquoi tu la crois menace parce que ce n'est pas mon opinion. Ensuite il va falloir que tu nous dises ce qui est franais et ce qui ne l'est pas car j'ai quelques connaissances corses, pieds-noirs ou runionnaises qui risquent de ne pas tre d'accord. Et les gens du voyage franais depuis un sicle ? Du coup doit-on expulser la Corse, la Runion, les gens du voyage et les anciens pieds-noirs hors de France car pas assez franais ? Si tu cherches  prserver la culture franaise, tu vas finir par imposer *ta* vision de la culture franaise. Et beaucoup de franais ne le supporteront pas.


Sans parler du fait que la notion de nation franaise a t fonde au XIXe et que l'cole rpublicaine et *laque* est au fondement de cette identit. Ca ne date pas de millnaires, la nation franaise c'est d'abord et avant tout fond sur la langue et l'radication des patois locaux dans toute la France o la population s'identifiait  sa rgion plutt qu' la nation. Certaines rgions ont rsist plus que d'autres, certaines rsistent encore ...

L'identit est culturelle, elle ne peut pas tre gntique/raciale c'est un non-sens complet.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Parce qu'il y a un patrimoine gntique franais ou europen ? Je serais curieux de lire les tudes  ce sujet. Les noirs franais depuis plusieurs sicles font-ils partie de ce patrimoine  ? Et les juifs ?


En faitet n'en dplaise aux idologues de tous poilspour un patrimoine gntique Europen, la rponse est "oui et non", ou "c'est compliqu".

D'une part des famillies voisines depuis des sicles peuvent avoir des gnotypes presques aussi divers que leurs phnotypes. D'autre part, cependant, on peut faire remonter l'ascendance matrilinaire (par les mitochondries, pour tout le monde) et patrilinaire (pour les hommes, par les chromosomes Y) de l'crasante majorit des Europens  jusqu' un nombre extrment restreint d'individus; si l'on exclut les personnes issues d'immigrations (trs) rcentes, il n'y a que 7 matriarches distinctes pour tous les Europens"les sept filles d'Eve", surnom mdiatique que je trouve assez nul (surtout qu'elles sont bien postrieures  l'Eve mitochondriale, matriarche de toute l'humanit). Certaines sont partages"Jasmine" est aussi l'anctre d'une bonne partie du Moyen-Orient, par exemple. 

Accessoirement, les Juifs sont inclus: n'en dplaise aux fanatiques Zionistes, le peuple lu n'est pas rest "racialement pur" pendant la diaspora...si tant est qu'il l'a jamais t  ::mouarf:: 

Petite prcision tout de mme: la Runion, par exemple, ne fait pas partie de l'Europe; pas plus que la Guyanne Franaise, etc. Les populations de ces rgions sont sans doute d'ascendances plus mlanges (et pourtant Franaises depuis quelques sicles).

La gntique, comme la science en gnral, ne se plie pas aux exigences des politiciensni les racistes, ni ceux qui insistent que c'est sans rapport n'ont raison, et il est rigoureusement impossible de fonder une politique cohrente sur la gntique* malgr qu'on puisse tracer assez prcisement les ascendances.

*Sauf pour les territories trs isols comme les les Fijimais les Fijiens n'ont pas besoin de gntique sophistique pour tre racistes, et comme il n'y a que les racistes blancs, de prfrence nonazis, qui intressent les mdias tout le monde s'en fout  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Non. C'est peut tre la tienne mais ce n'est pas la mienne, tout comme pour des *millions* de franais (et mme des blancs si si si !).


et moi je suis un bon Franais, blanc, avec 16% d'origine russe, 16% d'origine allemande, 16% d'origine espagnole, 16% d'origine basque, et 36% d'origine bordelaise  :;): , athe, de famille communiste, et de tradition chrtienne ...

Complexe, la vie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## david06600

> Mais de quoi je me mle bordel ?


Quoi de quoi je me mle bordel !?  La famille est la cellule de base de la socit, donc je me mle de ce qui me regarde.





> C'est une gnralit qui ne tient aucun compte du dernier sicle. En France on est aussi fortement athe ou agnostique et l'attachement  la nation se dfinit par la culture et non par la couleur de peau.
> 
> Par ailleurs je ne crois pas que la religion puisse dfinir une culture, en particulier de nos jours.


Oui de nos jours comme tu dis, seulement la France et son histroire ne date pas "de nos jours".




> Non. C'est peut tre la tienne mais ce n'est pas la mienne, tout comme pour des *millions* de franais (et mme des blancs si si si !).


T'es qui toi ?




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu places les mots "gntique" et "culturel" (que tu ne sais pas crire en bon franais mais passons) dans la mme phrase, ces deux items n'ont aucun rapport l'un avec l'autre ...


Ah je sens que tu as eu envi de dire, que certains immigrs crivent mieux que moi et que donc ils sont plus Franais que moi.  



> Par ailleurs il est largement prouv qu'il est bnfique pour le patrimoine gntique de se mlanger avec les autres. Cela rend plus fort. Tourner en vase clos conduit  la consanguinit.


Trs drole (ou pas), mais avant d'en arriver  la consanguinit, il va s'en passer des choses, vraiment dbile comme argument a.  C'est quasi impossible, mme en Core du nord, alors je peux te dire qu'on est  l'abri, t'inquite pas pour a.




> Tu confonds la destruction avec l'volution.


Bah non c'est toi qui confond.  Si tu n'es pas capable de voir l'volution autrement que par l'importation de population trangre c'est grave.  M'enfin bon a ne m'tonne toi pour qui l'histoire de la France n'a que 100 ans.



> S'il n'y avait pas d'volution, s'il n'y avait pas de flux migratoires, pas d'changes de nos prcieux fluides corporels, pas d'changes d'ides, le monde serait sclros dans un moyen ge permanent.
> 
> Le couscous est dsormais le plat prfr (ou l'un des ...) des franais, tu dois trouver a misrable, je trouve a normal. C'est l'volution, on est all faire chier les maghrbins au XIXeme sicle, on les a colonis, puis ils se sont librs, on en a fait venir par centaines de milliers pour reconstruire la France aprs la guerre et forcment une bonne partie s'est installe. Et forcment ils ont apport leur culture avec eux, et forcment on s'en est imprgn comme eux se sont imprgns de la notre. *Et c'est bien*. Ca nous rend plus riche, maintenant on a le couscous en plus du cassoulet bro.
> 
> Mais si toi tu veux rester immuable a te regarde, personne ne t'obliges  manger du couscous. Laisses  chacun le droit de choisir stp.


Alors la on a atteint la summum de la connerie gauchiste.  C'est bien continue d'agir comme une marionnette, a ne demande pas trop d'effort.

----------


## david06600

> et moi je suis un bon Franais, blanc, avec 16% d'origine russe, 16% d'origine allemande, 16% d'origine espagnole, 16% d'origine basque, et 36% d'origine bordelaise , athe, de famille communiste, et de tradition chrtienne ...
> 
> Complexe, la vie


Oui tu te la rend complexe, pour moi c'est trs simple.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui tu te la rend complexe, pour moi c'est trs simple.


ah oui ? C'est quoi alors ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Oui de nos jours comme tu dis, seulement la France et son histroire ne date pas "de nos jours".


Euh les alsaciens sont des franais? 
Euh les bretons qui ont t colonis par les anglais sont-ils franais?
Euh les runionais sont-ils franais?
Euh les corses c'est des quoi? pendant des sicles sous la dominance gnoise
Faudrait peut-tre les exclures de france  :;):

----------


## david06600

> Quant  prserver notre culture, j'aimerais d'abord savoir pourquoi tu la crois menace parce que ce n'est pas mon opinion. Ensuite il va falloir que tu nous dises ce qui est franais et ce qui ne l'est pas car j'ai quelques connaissances corses, pieds-noirs ou runionnaises qui risquent de ne pas tre d'accord. Et les gens du voyage franais depuis un sicle ? Du coup doit-on expulser la Corse, la Runion, les gens du voyage et les anciens pieds-noirs hors de France car pas assez franais ? Si tu cherches  prserver la culture franaise, tu vas finir par imposer *ta* vision de la culture franaise. Et beaucoup de franais ne le supporteront pas.


Vous faites exprs d'inclure tout le monde dans le mme sac ?  Je suis surement mieux plac que toi pour parler des Corses, d'une pour la proximit, de 2 parce que mon amie est Corse/Italienne.  Et je peux te dire que cela n'a rien a voir avec une personne du Magrheb ou un Chinois...Les pieds noirs sont d'origine franaise, il y a des pieds noirs d'origine espagnole aussi, les runionnais si ils sont d'origine franaise sont franais, sinon ils sont chinois africain ou que sais-je encore.  Je vois pas du tout le rapport avec ce que je dit.

----------


## david06600

> Euh les alsaciens sont des franais? 
> Euh les bretons qui ont t colonis par les anglais sont-ils franais?
> Euh les runionais sont-ils franais?
> Euh les corses c'est des quoi? pendant des sicles sous la dominance gnoise
> Faudrait peut-tre les exclures de france


N'importe quoi, toujours les mmes choses  mettre tous le monde dans le mme sac...Les bretons sont europens, ils ont leur place de ce cot ci de l'hmisphre avec les autres europens.  Dj parl des runionnais.  Je vois pas pourquoi tu parles des Corses.  Je te parles des immigrs qui n'ont rien a faire en Europe  la base.

----------


## souviron34

> Euh les alsaciens sont des franais? 
> Euh les bretons qui ont t colonis par les anglais sont-ils franais?
> Euh les runionais sont-ils franais?
> Euh les corses c'est des quoi? pendant des sicles sous la dominance gnoise
> Faudrait peut-tre les exclures de france


Sans compter ces salos de Bourguignons ayant des origines flamandes et polonaises, ou les Savoyards et les Niois, il y a de  peine un sicle des tratres italiens... Les Basques,  moiti espagnols... Les Cvenols, protestants ou hrtiques, et anti-pouvoir central...  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Euh les bretons qui ont t colonis par les anglais sont-ils franais?


 ::calim2:: 

Non, les Bretons c'est des Gallois du Continent. Ou alors les Gallois c'est des Bretons de Grande-Bretagne...en tout cas c'est des Celtes, pas des Anglo-Saxons(-Normands). 

Et puis, la rponse elle est simple: les Bretons sont Franais, ils ne sont pas Francs. 

D'ailleurs, petit apart: aujourd'hui des rgions parlent Breton alors que ce n'avait jamais t le cas auparavant. Deux conclusions: d'une part, la culture est mobile, d'autre part, le traditionalisme c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## david06600

> Sans compter ces salos de Bourguignons ayant des origines flamandes et polonaises, ou les Savoyards et les Niois, il y a de  peine un sicle des tratres italiens... Les Basques,  moiti espagnols... Les Cvenols, protestants ou hrtiques, et anti-pouvoir central...


Ahahaha pas mal votre tactique pour noyer le poisson dans l'eau.

----------


## david06600

Bon all je m'en vais, a sent trop la mauvaise foi ici, et je vous laisse le champs libre pour critiquer la France et les Franais  :;): .  Allez y lach vous.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah je sens que tu as eu envi de dire, que certains immigrs crivent mieux que moi et que donc ils sont plus Franais que moi.


Ben, si ils sont immigrs et Franais, c'est qu'ils ont t naturaliss, et qu'ils ont donc choisit de devenir Franais (et de subir l'administration franaise). L o toi et moi, on s'est donn la peine de natre, et rien de pluus (Fiiiigaro Figaro Figaro  ::mouarf:: ).

Des deux cas, je crois qu'il y en a un qui doit tre plus patriote que l'autre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben, si ils sont immigrs et Franais, c'est qu'ils ont t naturaliss, et qu'ils ont donc choisit de devenir Franais (et de subir l'administration franaise). L o toi et moi, on s'est donn la peine de natre, et rien de pluus (Fiiiigaro Figaro Figaro ).
> 
> Des deux cas, je crois qu'il y en a un qui doit tre plus patriote que l'autre.


Il ne faut pas gnraliser:  la base, la naturalisation c'est une dmarche personelle, un engagement fort, qui effectivement tend  produire des patriotes ayant le zle proverbial des convertis. Maintenant, en pratique souvent ce n'est qu'une histoire de papiers (c.f. les marriages blancs). Ce serait bien d'avoir un moyen de savoir si les naturaliss sont sincres, mais je ne vois pas comment.

----------


## DonQuiche

> En faitet n'en dplaise aux idologues de tous poilspour un patrimoine gntique Europen, la rponse est "oui et non", ou "c'est compliqu".


Tout dpend de comment tu dfinis patrimoine gntique. Si tu le dfinis comme l'ensemble des d'allles prsents dans une population (choix binaire : l'allle existe dans la population ou pas), alors les patrimoines africains, asiatiques, caucasiens, etc, sont identiques. Ce qui n'a absolument rien de surprenant vu l'histoire humaine ne serait-ce que rcente. L'immigration on ne fait donc que bouleverser lgrement les frquences en place et qui, de toute faon, n'ont pas cesses d'tre bouleverses au cours des derniers sicles (invasions barbares, colonisation de l'Europe par les arabes, esclavagisme, colonisations europennes, pidmies, nettoyages ethniques, etc).

Encore une fois c'est par les frquences de certains allles que l'on peut distinguer des populations distinctes. Avec ce rappel important que tu as fait que l'appartenance perue/mesure  un groupe gntique ne dit pas grand chose sur la distance gntique relle : entre mon voisin blanc et un chinois, mon voisin a un peu plus de chances d'tre mon plus proche cousin que le chinois mais pas beaucoup plus. 

Cette histoire de frquences d'allles est bien illustre par l'exemple d'un certain mdicament amricain prescrit aux "noirs", distinct de celui prescrit aux "blancs". Le premier s'appuie sur un allle qui est prsent chez 60% des noirs et seulement 20% des blancs. Si bien qu'en ralit 40% des noirs profiteraient davantage du mdicament "pour blancs" et que 20% des blancs devraient se voir prescrits le mdicament "pour noirs". Faute d'un test gntique, le fait de se baser sur la couleur de la peau pour le choix du traitement est donc extrmement grossier.

PS : Pour clarifier sur gnes/allles... A quelques exceptions prs, les tres humains de mme sexe ont tous les mmes gnes (les mmes "sites") et ce sont les allles (les codes placs dans les sites) qui varient. 




> "les sept filles d'Eve", surnom mdiatique que je trouve assez nul (surtout qu'elles sont bien postrieures  l'Eve mitochondriale, matriarche de toute l'humanit)


Mme le nom d'Eve mithochondriale est mal choisi pour le rand public : cela laisse accroire qu'il n'y avait  l'origine qu'une femme humaine alors qu'elle est seulement celle dont la ligne a fini par s'imposer.




> Vous faites exprs d'inclure tout le monde dans le mme sac ?  Je suis surement mieux plac que toi pour parler des Corses, d'une pour la proximit, de 2 parce que mon amie est Corse/Italienne.  Et je peux te dire que cela n'a rien a voir avec une personne du Magrheb ou un Chinois...Les pieds noirs sont d'origine franaise, il y a des pieds noirs d'origine espagnole aussi, les runionnais si ils sont d'origine franaise sont franais, sinon ils sont chinois africain ou que sais-je encore.  Je vois pas du tout le rapport avec ce que je dit.


Je ne met pas tout le monde dans le mme sac, c'est toi qui le fais en dfinissant un sac "franais" et en choisissant qui y mettre ou non selon tes critres subjectifs et donc forcment arbitraire. Je te demande donc de nous expliquer comment tu dfinis ce sac et qui tu y mets. Mohammed, n algrien, aujourd'hui franais, agrg de littrature et musulman n'est sans doute pas franais  tes yeux, ou moins que Michel, dlinquant multircidiviste incapable de te citer cinq dates de l'histoire de France, ou encore que Robert, indpendantiste basque. Je trouve que c'est un drle de sac que tu as tiss l, dont les limites gagneraient  tre plus clairement dfinies :  quelle image dpinal correspond t-il ?

Pour la part je juge plus raisonnable de dfinir des rgles de comportement que tous doivent suivre, quelle que soit leur couleur ou leur origine, et d'tablir un processus clair concernant l'acquisition de la citoyennet franaise. Tout cela n'implique pas de coller des tiquettes subjectives ni de faire des chasses aux sorcires, et est bien plus conforme  mon ide de la France, base sur Marianne, sur l'idal mritocratique rpublicain, et les valeurs de libert, d'galit et de fraternit.




> Bon all je m'en vais, a sent trop la mauvaise foi ici, et je vous laisse le champs libre pour critiquer la France et les Franais .  Allez y lach vous.


Parce que nous n'adhrons pas  tes simplifications et tes thories racistes nous crachons sur la France ? Cela veut dire que nous ne rentrons pas dans ton sac et qu'il faut nous chasser ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Il ne faut pas gnraliser:  la base, la naturalisation c'est une dmarche personelle, un engagement fort, qui effectivement tend  produire des patriotes ayant le zle proverbial des convertis. Maintenant, en pratique souvent ce n'est qu'une histoire de papiers (c.f. les marriages blancs). Ce serait bien d'avoir un moyen de savoir si les naturaliss sont sincres, mais je ne vois pas comment.


Je t'ai ( moiti) troll.  ::mrgreen:: 

Edit : et apparemment pas que toi.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il ne faut pas gnraliser:  la base, la naturalisation c'est une dmarche personelle, un engagement fort, qui effectivement tend  produire des patriotes ayant le zle proverbial des convertis. Maintenant, en pratique souvent ce n'est qu'une histoire de papiers (c.f. les marriages blancs). Ce serait bien d'avoir un moyen de savoir si les naturaliss sont sincres, mais je ne vois pas comment.


Sachant que les papiers et la naturalisation, ca peut tre aussi pour des personnes bien, mais qui en ont juste marre de se voir interdire la moiti, si ce n'est 80% des pays du monde.

Nous, bon francais, si nous voulons aller aux USA, on y va, on donne notre nom et quelques dolars et on passe.
Un marocain, il doit prvenir 3 mois a l'avance, donner moulte informations, risquer de perdre son billet si le visa est refus, il est parfois coinc sur les dates ou le nombre d'entre sur le territoire(j'ai eu un ami qui avait galrer comme pas possible pour passer le visa de sa mere de une entre en plusieurs entre pour aller aux caraibes avec elle en milieux de sjour.)

Donc, quand iul me disait qu'il tait devenu canadien entre autre pour ca, comment j'aurais pu lui jeter la pierre ? Sachant qu'il s'acquitte par ailleur de ses obligations canadiennes avec zle.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tout dpend de comment tu dfinis patrimoine gntique. Si tu le dfinis comme l'ensemble des d'allles prsents dans une population (choix binaire : l'allle existe dans la population ou pas), alors les patrimoines africains, asiatiques, caucasiens, etc, sont identiques. Ce qui n'a absolument rien de surprenant vu l'histoire humaine ne serait-ce que rcente. L'immigration on ne fait donc que bouleverser lgrement les frquences en place et qui, de toute faon, n'ont pas cesses d'tre bouleverses au cours des derniers sicles (invasions barbares, colonisation de l'Europe par les arabes, esclavagisme, colonisations europennes, pidmies, nettoyages ethniques, etc).


C'est vrai mais quand mme trs simpliste: si tous les allles du gnome humain sont sans doute represents au moins une fois dans une population donne (exceptes quelques populations trs isoles gographiquement et quelques allles idem), si l'on carte les allles ultra-minoritaires au sein d'une population on trouve quand mme des gnotypes distincts. 

Moins distincts, cependant, que les gnotypes masculins et fminins, mais cette constatation en elle-mme ne vaut rien: il y a aussi moins de diffrences entre l'humain et le bonobo qu'entre les deux sexes (!). 

De toutes faons, les calculs en pourcentage de materiel gntique sont inutiles, beaucoup de gnes ont des effets discrets/inexistants alors que quelques gnes ont des effets immenses.



> Encore une fois c'est par les frquences de certains allles que l'on peut distinguer des populations distinctes. Avec ce rappel important que tu as fait que l'appartenance perue/mesure  un groupe gntique ne dit pas grand chose sur la distance gntique relle : entre mon voisin blanc et un chinois, mon voisin a un peu plus de chances d'tre mon plus proche cousin que le chinois mais pas beaucoup plus.


C'est thoriquement vrai. Si je ne me trompes pas, cela vient du calcul du nombre maximal d'anctres possibles par gnration, qui, avant que l'on ait remont mille ans, devient suprieur au nombre d'humains sur terre  cette poqued'o la conclusion qu'on est tous cousins et qu'on a forcment des anctres communs d'il y a quelques sicles au plus.

Le problme, c'est que cela se base sur le postulat d'un brassage gntique optimal, c'est--dire que les individus se reproduisent avec ceux qui ont la plus grande distance gntique avec eux.  l'chelle d'un village ou d'une rgion, c'est gnralement vrai du fait des tabous sur la consanguinit*.

Par contre, ce postulat est absolument faux  l'chelle d'une spce rpartie sur toute la plante. Un paysan Chinois n'allait pas traverser le Pacifique  la nage, ou un eleveur Bantou toute l'Afrique et l'Eurasie  pied, pour se trouver une femme avec une distance gntique maximale par rapport  lui.

De fait, la proximit gographique et culturelle fait que, pass un certain niveau de parentcart par les tabous sur la consaguinitles partenaires les plus _probables_ sont ceux qui sont les plus proches gntiquement. J'attire quand mme l'attention sur le fait que probable ne veux pas dire certain...

 cela, il faut s'ajouter les groupes isols, qui ne se sont pas mlangs (ou quasiment pas) pendant des sicles ou des millnaires, comme les aborignes d'Australie ou les tribus "perdues" au fin fond de l'Amazone. Ces groupes ont donc evolus des allles qui leur sont uniques (ou peu s'en faut).

Au final, il est donc _possible_ que le Chinois soit un plus proche parent que ton voisin, mais cependant moins probable.

*Les tabous sur la consanguinit sont plus forts dans certaines cultures que d'autres, d'o certaines rgions (le Jabal-al-Druze ou la Kabylie par exemple) o les habitants sont rputs tre "tous cousins".



> Cette histoire de frquences d'allles est bien illustre par l'exemple d'un certain mdicament amricain prescrit aux "noirs", distinct de celui prescrit aux "blancs". Le premier s'appuie sur un allle qui est prsent chez 60% des noirs et seulement 20% des blancs. Si bien qu'en ralit 40% des noirs profiteraient davantage du mdicament "pour blancs" et que 20% des blancs devraient se voir prescrits le mdicament "pour noirs". Faute d'un test gntique, le fait de se baser sur la couleur de la peau pour le choix du traitement est donc extrmement grossier.


Il me semble bien que je me souviens de cette histoire. Certes, un test gntique aurait t prfrablesi tant est qu'il y en avait un disponible  un tarif acceptable pour la medecine  but lucratif (c'tait aux US, aprs tout), ce dont je ne me souviens pas. Cependant, il faut bien avouer que mme ce critre grossier permettait d'obtenir des meilleurs rsultats et je trouve triste (et dommageable) que certains aient cri au racisme.




> Mme le nom d'Eve mithochondriale est mal choisi pour le rand public : cela laisse accroire qu'il n'y avait  l'origine qu'une femme humaine alors qu'elle est seulement celle dont la ligne a fini par s'imposer.


En effet.

C'est d'autant plus droutant que l'"Adam" des chromosomes Y a vcu des dizaines de milliers d'annes aprs elle, alors que ces noms font penser qu'ils formaient un couple ::?: 




> Pour la part je juge plus raisonnable de dfinir des rgles de comportement que tous doivent suivre, quelle que soit leur couleur ou leur origine, et d'tablir un processus clair concernant l'acquisition de la citoyennet franaise. Tout cela n'implique pas de coller des tiquettes subjectives ni de faire des chasses aux sorcires, et est bien plus conforme  mon ide de la France, base sur Marianne, sur l'idal mritocratique rpublicain, et les valeurs de libert, d'galit et de fraternit.


Pour se naturaliser dans ta France, le guichet est par o?  ::):

----------


## souviron34

> De fait, la proximit gographique et culturelle fait que, pass un certain niveau de parent*cart par les tabous sur la consaguinit*les partenaires les plus _probables_ sont ceux qui sont les plus proches gntiquement. J'attire quand mme l'attention sur le fait que probable ne veux pas dire certain...


En fait, dans la plupart des socits, la consanguinit n'est pas un tabou. 

Elle porte cependant en soi la possiibilit d'une expansion d'un trait physique ou mental dfaillant. D'o souvent un accord ncessaire des "sages", les anciens de la socit, ayant connu les aieuls, et capables de dterminer si un trait, un dfaut, un handicap est hrditaire ou non..   et, si hrditaire, d'empcher la consanguinit... 

Grande nuance, car la source de ces regards est la viabilit des lignes par rapport  la socit.. (_ne pas avoir une branche dont on sait qu'elle psera sur tous en nombre de plus en plus grand_)

D'o d'ailleurs la tradition catholque de "publicaton des bans", drive de cette tradition ancestrale...

----------


## DonQuiche

> C'est vrai mais quand mme trs simpliste: si tous les allles du gnome humain sont sans doute represents au moins une fois dans une population donne (exceptes quelques populations trs isoles gographiquement et quelques allles idem), si l'on carte les allles ultra-minoritaires au sein d'une population on trouve quand mme des gnotypes distincts.


Pas si grossier (plutt que simpliste) que cela : si tu prends une population locale (disons une petite ville), tu as dj 85% des allles prsentes dans toute l'humanit. Le terme "petite ville" est imprcis mais ici suffisant parce que la richesse gntique augmente de faon logarithmique par rapport  la taille de l'chantillon considr.




> Le problme, c'est que cela se base sur le postulat d'un brassage gntique optimal, c'est--dire que les individus se reproduisent avec ceux qui ont la plus grande distance gntique avec eux.  l'chelle d'un village ou d'une rgion, c'est gnralement vrai du fait des tabous sur la consanguinit*.


De ce qui prcde, si l'on suppose qu'il y a 10 allles quiprobables par site dans toute l'humanit, mon voisin et moi n'avons pour chaque site qu'une chance sur 8.5 d'avoir la mme allle. Alors qu'avec un Chinois ou un Africain sub-saharien, la chance serait de 1 sur 10. La diffrence n'est donc pas norme et la variabilit inter-individuelle est bien plus importante que la variabilit inter-populationnelle. Donc, bien qu'il est plus probable que mon voisin soit plus proche de moi qu'un chinois, l'avantage au premier est plutt mince.

Qui plus est, les distributions ne sont pas quiprobables comme dans ce calcul simpliste mais gaussiennes ou similaires. Si bien qu'il est raisonnable (je n'ai jamais rien lu qui aille dans ce sens ou dans un autre) de penser que les 15% d'allles qui ne sont pas prsents dans une population locale sont aussi les plus rares dans l'humanit.




> Par contre, ce postulat est absolument faux  l'chelle d'une spce rpartie sur toute la plante. Un paysan Chinois n'allait pas traverser le Pacifique  la nage, ou un eleveur Bantou toute l'Afrique et l'Eurasie  pied, pour se trouver une femme avec une distance gntique maximale par rapport  lui.
> 
>  cela, il faut s'ajouter les groupes isols, qui ne se sont pas mlangs (ou quasiment pas) pendant des sicles ou des millnaires, comme les aborignes d'Australie ou les tribus "perdues" au fin fond de l'Amazone. Ces groupes ont donc evolus des allles qui leur sont uniques (ou peu s'en faut).


Tu as l une conception intuitive mais fausse : tu penses que le facteur dcisif dans la diversit humaine est l'apparition de nouveaux allles durant les priodes d'isolation de certains groupes. Or ces priodes ont dures 20k  100k, ce qui est faible au regard de la vitesse d'apparition de nouveaux allles. Loin d'tre guide par la cration de nouveaux allles, l'volution du gnome humain est avant tout mene par la perte de diversit.

Ces pertes surviennent avec le temps et l'isolation, ou lorsque la taille d'une population se rduit (migrations de masses, guerres, famines, pidmies, etc). C'est pour cela que le groupe prsentant le plus grande richesse gntique est l'Afrique subsaharienne alors qu'elle fut peu isole : tout simplement parce que les groupes qui initialement quittrent l'Afrique taient trop restreints pour emporter toute la diversit gntique de groupe original.

Enfin ton paysan chinois n'a pas besoin de traverser trois continents pour accder  l'essentiel de la richesse gntique humaine : ses anctres ont amen avec eux 90%  95% du gnome humain.




> Il me semble bien que je me souviens de cette histoire. Certes, un test gntique aurait t prfrablesi tant est qu'il y en avait un disponible  un tarif acceptable pour la medecine  but lucratif (c'tait aux US, aprs tout), ce dont je ne me souviens pas. Cependant, il faut bien avouer que mme ce critre grossier permettait d'obtenir des meilleurs rsultats et je trouve triste (et dommageable) que certains aient cri au racisme.


Je ne sais pas si des polmiques ont suivies ou non, et si oui il serait intressant de les regarder en dtail. Par exemple, face  une efficacit limite du traitement "pour noirs" sur un noir, les mdecins tentaient-ils de lui substituer le traitement "pour blancs" ou non ? Quelles taient exactement les consignes ? Etcetera.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pas si grossier (plutt que simpliste) que cela : si tu prends une population locale (disons une petite ville), tu as dj 85% des allles prsentes dans toute l'humanit. Le terme "petite ville" est imprcis mais ici suffisant parce que la richesse gntique augmente de faon logarithmique par rapport  la taille de l'chantillon considr.


A priori, je m'attendrais  plus de similarits, mais ce genre de chiffre ne veux pas dire grand-chose: en-dea d'un tel niveau de proximit gntique, on s'approcherait de la spciation  grands pas. La majorit de nos allles font de nous des tres humains, ceux qui nous distinguent les uns des autres sont minoritaires (d'ailleurs, 98% de l'ADN commun  toute l'humanit est aussi commune avec les bonobos). 

Cela dit, encore une fois, ces calculs en nombre de gnes n'ont pas d'importance, puisqu'un seul allle diffrent sur un gne-cl peut avoir des consquences draconiennes.




> Qui plus est, les distributions ne sont pas quiprobables comme dans ce calcul simpliste mais gaussiennes ou similaires. Si bien qu'il est raisonnable (je n'ai jamais rien lu qui aille dans ce sens ou dans un autre) de penser que les 15% d'allles qui ne sont pas prsents dans une population locale sont aussi les plus rares dans l'humanit.


En sachant qu'une majorit du patrimoine gntique est commun  l'spce, a me parait aussi aller de soi.



> Tu as l une conception intuitive mais fausse : tu penses que le facteur dcisif dans la diversit humaine est l'apparition de nouveaux allles durant les priodes d'isolation de certains groupes. Or ces priodes ont dures 20k  100k, ce qui est faible au regard de la vitesse d'apparition de nouveaux allles. Loin d'tre guide par la cration de nouveaux allles, l'volution du gnome humain est avant tout mene par la perte de diversit.


Les deux doivent jouer. D'ailleurs, la vitesse d'apparation des nouveaux allles n'est pas si faible que a: c'est la vitesse  laquelle de nouveaux allles s'intgrent durablement qui est relativement faible, mais sans doute variable.

Tout comme le taux de spciations explose aprs une extinction de masse, il est logique qu' l'intrieur d'une mme spce de nouveaux allles s'imposent plus facilement lorsque la population est expose  des pressions et des opportunits particulires; intuitivement j'aurais tendance  dire que a doit tre encore plus vrai pour des animaux sociaux, qui ont gnralement des ractions de rejet envers les individus diffrents.



> Ces pertes surviennent avec le temps et l'isolation, ou lorsque la taille d'une population se rduit (migrations de masses, guerres, famines, pidmies, etc). C'est pour cela que le groupe prsentant le plus grande richesse gntique est l'Afrique subsaharienne alors qu'elle fut peu isole : tout simplement parce que les groupes qui initialement quittrent l'Afrique taient trop restreints pour emporter toute la diversit gntique de groupe original.


Plus probablement, ce sont de nombreuses pertes pendant et aprs les migrations qui ont entraines des goulots d'tranglement gntique. Pour en revenir aux sept matriarches d'europe, je doute que seules sept familles ont colonises le continent....mais seules sept femmes ont donnes des lignes qui ont survcu jusqu' l'poque moderne. Mais le rsultat est le mme.

Accessoirement, l'Afrique subsaharienne ne constitue pas une population homogne, loin de l.




> Enfin ton paysan chinois n'a pas besoin de traverser trois continents pour accder  l'essentiel de la richesse gntique humaine : ses anctres ont amen avec eux 90%  95% du gnome humain.


Oui, mais il en aurait besoin pour pouvoir transmettre  ses descendants un allle typique des Amrindiens. Aprs tout, ce qui nous diffrencie n'est qu'une toute petite partie du gnome humain.

P.S. mme en taillant trs large, l'anctre commun le plus rcent mle de l'humanit ne vivait pas il y a plus longtempts que 150ka. Hors aujourd'hui il y a bien deux douzaines d'haplogroupes Y repertoris, et on suppose facilement une dizaine de groupes historiques intermdiaires entre lui et nous. La difrienciation gntique ne me parait pas trs lente....

----------


## ManusDei

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...42426871_n.jpg

J'ai pens  david06600 avec ces histoire de famille  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : je constate que certains encaissent mal la dfaite de la France au foot, faut pas, c'est juste un sport.

----------


## Deadpool

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...42426871_n.jpg
> 
> J'ai pens  david06600 avec ces histoire de famille


Assez sobre cette affiche d'Act Up. Ils m'avaient habitu  plus de spectaculaire.  :;): 

Ca  me rappelle les leves de bouclier  l'poque de l'instauration du PACS, avec Boutin et De Villiers qui prvoyaient rien de moins que la destruction de la socit si la loi tait passe.  ::mouarf::  Je me demande ce que David en pense...

M'enfin, tant n de parents trangers, je ne devrais pas trop m'attarder sur ce sujet, je doute d'tre class comme "Vrai Franais"

 ::dehors::

----------


## Rayek

> M'enfin, tant n de parents trangers, je ne devrais pas trop m'attarder sur ce sujet, je doute d'tre class comme "Vrai Franais"


Tu dois pas tre le seul, combien de gnration doit on avoir n en France pour tre considr comme franais selon david06600 ?

Pour ma part dans son panel europen, je dois pas tre comme il faut : Pre Catholique non pratiquant , Mre juive non pratiquante et moi Athe pratiquant  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

> Assez sobre cette affiche d'Act Up. Ils m'avaient habitu  plus de spectaculaire.


Ils font encore  ::D:  (mme si c'est pas une affiche)
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...26834350_n.jpg

----------


## BenoitM

Tous au buch moi je dis  ::twisted:: 

Ca va faire plein de fromage qui pue en moins  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

Il n'y a pas de personnes plus franaise ou moins franaise qu'une autre.  On est Franais ou pas, point.  Mais bon, on voit clairement dans ce que vous dtes qu'il n'y a plus de socle commun  partager entre pas mal de personnes nes en France, donc moi je partagerai ce qu'il reste avec  peu prs 20% de la population, c'est dj pas mal.  Vous, vous avez la terre entire, vous en avez de la chance, je vous souhaite bien du plaisir, mes cher con-citoyens du monde.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un cochon nait dans une curie que a va en faire un cheval.
Je n'ai pas besoin d'enc... les mouches avec des histoires d'allles ou toute autre thorie fumeuse de gauchiste en manque de sensation forte, pour savoir qui je suis,  quoi je ressemble et  quoi je ressemble pas, d'ou vient ma famille, et vers ou je souhaite all.
Faut vraiment faire preuve d'un manque de fiert inconsidrable pour ne pas voir l'volution sous une autre forme que celle de l'volution par l'immigration.

Vous pensez que si le FN vient au pouvoir nous allons sombrer dans la dictature, que les non blancs seront dports dans des camps de concentration ?  Tout a c'est dans votre imaginaire de gauchiste enrag, vous y voyez ce que vous avez en d'y voir, bande de nvros du nazisme.

@ManusDei
Je vois pas ce que le foot  avoir avec la famille mais bon...

Dsol quand mme pour la vulgarit, mais bon, franchement j'arrive pas  vous comprendre.

----------


## Rayek

> Vous pensez que si le FN vient au pouvoir nous allons sombrer dans la dictature, que les non blancs seront dports dans des camps de concentration ?  Tout a c'est dans votre imaginaire de gauchiste enrag, vous y voyez ce que vous avez en d'y voir, bande de nvros du nazisme.


Bah, dans les fait, y a qu'a voir dans certaine ville ou il y a le FN, des livres sont censurs dans les bibliothques, des associations interdites, etc ...
LEs jeunesses lepniste avec des camps d'entrainement, etc ...

Un parti qui se base sur la haine de son voisin ne peut tre un parti dans lequel on peut avoir confiance.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais bon, on voit clairement dans ce que vous dtes qu'il n'y a plus de socle commun  partager entre pas mal de personnes nes en France, donc moi je partagerai ce qu'il reste avec  peu prs 20% de la population, c'est dj pas mal.


20% ?! Au moins c'est clair!  ::mouarf:: 
Cela dit, "il n'y a plus de socle commun" ? Je crois qu'il y en a un, toujours le mme depuis longtemps. Crois-tu que la France tait unie et plus homogne dans le pass ? Si oui je t'invite fortement  (re)lire quelques manuels d'histoire, ne serait-ce que pour voir combien de fois elle s'est divise.




> mes cher con-citoyens


Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir ta matrise de l'accord pluriel. Mais je t'en prie, ne nous insulte pas pour a.




> Je n'ai pas besoin d'enc... les mouches avec des histoires d'allles ou toute autre thorie fumeuse de gauchiste en manque de sensation forte


Quelles thories fumeuses ? Les gnes n'ont pas d'importance, seules importent l'me divine et la couleur de la peau, et la Terre fut cre il y a six mille ans ? Ou que peu importent les gnes car seules comptent la "force du sang" et la couleur de la peau ?




> Faut vraiment faire preuve d'un manque de fiert inconsidrable pour ne pas voir l'volution sous une autre forme que celle de l'volution par l'immigration.


Ce n'est pas une question de fiert ou d'absence de fiert, c'est une question de faits. Mais tu t'en tapes tu prfres croire  une race blanche pure dont le patrimoine aurait spontanment volu, serait demeur intact pendant des sicles et se trouverait soudain menac. Ce qui, j'insiste, est un grand tissu de btises, surtout quand la menace serait le patrimoine gntique des pays arabes avec lesquels les croisements ont toujours t trs nombreux.

Tu veux savoir ce que a me fait dire  ton sujet ? Que tu as un foutu complexe de castration vis--vis des immigrs. Un psy peut gurir a, pas un candidat d'extrme-droite.




> Vous pensez que si le FN vient au pouvoir nous allons sombrer dans la dictature, que les non blancs seront dports dans des camps de concentration ?  Tout a c'est dans votre imaginaire de gauchiste enrag, vous y voyez ce que vous avez en d'y voir, bande de nvros du nazisme.


J'en crois qu'il y a cinq ans le FN tait le refuge de tout ce que la France comptait de haineux, de ngationnistes, de nostalgiques de l'action franaise, de no-nazis, etc. Et que soudain on a mis un gros coupe de peinture comme si tous ceux qui avaient pass des dcennies dans ce parti n'avaient jamais rien eu  voir avec tout a, comme s'ils n'avaient mme jamais eu la moindre sympathie pour a. Ben voyons ! Aussi crdible que si Serge Dassault se prsentait demain au Front de Gauche.

Et quand bien mme le FN disait la vrit (ce qu'il ne fait pas), quand bien mme il n'aurait aucune intention d'adopter des mesures liberticides comme l'a toujours fait l'extrme-droite partout dans le monde encore rcemment, quand bien mme il s'en tiendrait exactement  son programme, celui-ci est bourr de stupidits de pans qui me donnent la nause.


@MiaowZedong
Gaffe, 85% des allles, c'est 85% des variations gntiques au sein de l'espce humaine puisque les allles sont dfinies comme les variations d'un mme gne. D'un individu  l'autre, le code gntique est  99.9% identique mais tu as en moyenne plusieurs millions d'allles qui diffrent. Le chiffre de 85% est donc bien impressionnant et tmoigne d'une large homognit et d'un fort brassage. Accessoirement, pour donner un chiffre, entre un chinois et un franais, le chinois a 36% de chances d'tre gntiquement le plus proche de toi.

----------


## javamine

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un cochon nait dans une curie que a va en faire un cheval.


En voil une bien bonne grosse rflexion raciste ...
Si tu prfres que les trangers restent chez eux, tu peux avoir tes raisons, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour les considrer comme infrieur.




> donc moi je partagerai ce qu'il reste avec  peu prs 20% de la population


20% de ceux qui ont vot.
Quand bien mme, n'imagine pas que 20% de ceux qui ont vot partagent les mmes ides haineuses que toi.

On voit bien que beaucoup de personnes votent sans mme prendre connaissance en dtail de leur choix. "Elle a l'air plus sympathique que son pre" a suffit a beaucoup de personnes.




> Il n'y a pas de personnes plus franaise ou moins franaise qu'une autre


Oui je ne doute pas une seule seconde que Mohammed, grand pratiquant de l'islam et de nationalit Franaise, ait une grande place dans un pays dirig par le FN ...
Arrte de nous prendre pour des idiots.

Oh et puis c'est trs intelligent ta justification de certains trangers en disant que "eux au moins sont europen" ... quand tu sais ce que pense le FN de l'Europe...
Il faudrait peut tre lire ton programme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais bon, on voit clairement dans ce que vous dtes qu'il n'y a plus de socle commun  partager entre pas mal de personnes nes en France, donc moi je partagerai ce qu'il reste avec  peu prs 20% de la population, c'est dj pas mal.


Si, il y a un socle commun, "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit". Et la Constitution de 1958, et la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789.




> @ManusDei
> Je vois pas ce que le foot  avoir avec la famille mais bon...


Rien, c'est juste que tes histoires de dfense de "la famille" m'ont fait penser  cette affiche. A chaque changement on nous prdit la fin du monde, et on est toujours l. De mme que Marine Le Pen prvoit la fin de la socit si on autorise le mariage homosexuel (et pire pour l'adoption), alors que dans les pays o c'est autoris... rien de particulier.

----------


## atb

> Envoy par david06600 Voir le message
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un cochon nait dans une curie que a va en faire un cheval.


 ::vomi::

----------


## unknow0

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un cochon nait dans une curie que a va en faire un cheval.


a un detail pres un cochon et un cheval ne son pas de la meme espece, il faudra que tu prouve qu'un homme et un autre homme ne sont pas tous les deux humain si leur couleur change .......

mais bon on est que des mechant anti-france et vrai francais ....

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si, il y a un socle commun, "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit". Et la Constitution de 1958, et la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789.


Je rajouterais la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat en 1905, les association de 1901, l'cole laque, etc...
La 5me rpublique n'est qu'un choix d'organisation politique, et non pas des valeurs.



> Rien, c'est juste que tes histoires de dfense de "la famille" m'ont fait penser  cette affiche. A chaque changement on nous prdit la fin du monde, et on est toujours l. De mme que Marine Le Pen prvoit la fin de la socit si on autorise le mariage homosexuel (et pire pour l'adoption), alors que dans les pays o c'est autoris... rien de particulier.


Ah si, il y a des choses qui changent : 
 - les gens, mme homophobes suivent a 95% la loi, donc affiche un respect des homosexuels
 - les gays vivent bien mieux puisqu'on les agressent moins
 - les enfants apprennent que peu importe le sexe, c'est l'amour qui compte.

Ca en fait des choses qui changent... Et oui, il y a une socit de haine qui s'effondre... c'est peut tre ca la peur de certain.

Mais david prfrerais peut tre la gay-pride  la roumaine, des flics qui ferment totalement un boulevard, (j'ai du montrer ma carte d'identit franaise ou miracle mon adresse roumaine tait visible pour rentrer chez moi, et voir la gay pride)
250 personnes un char, des ballons...

L'anne dernire, ils taient prcd d'une "marche de la normalit".
Il y a plusieurs annes, on se runissait pour leur jeter des tomates(on me l'a raconter... je ne sais pas qu'elle est la part de vrit).

Bref, je prfre la gaypride de Toronto ou les gens accourent par milliers pour s'amuser.

----------


## DonQuiche

> franchement j'arrive pas  vous comprendre.


En fait c'est trs simple : pour moi et d'autres, la couleur de peau ou la naissance n'importent pas. Ce qui compte chez une personne ce sont ses valeurs et ses actes. Limpide et lmentaire, non ?

----------


## javamine

> Mais david prfrerais peut tre la gay-pride  la roumaine, des flics qui ferment totalement un boulevard,


La seule gaypride a laquelle j'ai assist tait un dsastre.
Des mecs  moiti a poil en train de simuler des coup de fouet, de vrai clich d'homo compltement "folle" et accro au sexe, des mecs en train de se caresser sensuellement sur les chars, des mecs habills SM, ... bref bien plus qu'il n'en faut pour mettre une interdication -18  la tl.

Mais l non, sous prtexte de respecter les diffrences, on laisse tout le monde les voir y compris les enfants ...

Je suis peut tre tomb sur une mauvaise anne, mais franchement, s'il y avait eu un filtre  l'entre avec contrle des pices d'identit, a ne m'aurait pas choqu.




> Ca en fait des choses qui changent... Et oui, il y a une socit de haine qui s'effondre... c'est peut tre ca la peur de certain.


Le changement a toujours t difficile  accepter, mais on y viendra forcment un jour. 
Et ne t'inquite pas, les trouveront toujours quelque chose  har  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Ca change petit  petit, au fur et  mesure que l'homosexualit est mieux accepte dans la socit (mais pour certains a reste le moment o ils peuvent se lcher aprs un an de discrimination "banale" et/ou de placard).

Mais je te rassure, a dsespre quand mme pas mal d'organisateurs, qui savent que ce visuel fait des dgts dans l'opinion publique, mme si ils ne veulent pas empcher ces comportements pendant la Pride.

----------


## souviron34

moi j'ai tjs trouv a assez stupide, la gay-pride..

Dj le terme : est-ce qu'on doit tre _fier_ d'tre htro, homo, ou bi ????

Ensuite,  part le ct fte, qu'on pourrait faire ailleurs et/ou autrement, avec plus de minorits, je ne comprend pas.. Qu'il y a aie des actions de sensibilisation, c'est bien. Quil y aie des choses pour la(les) communauts, c'est bien.. Mais faire un talage et une fte spcifiquement sur son penchant sexuel, je trouve a dbile  (_et j'ai des copains gays, depuis longtemps.. Dont des (ex puisque morts depuis 1989) rdacteurs de GayPied_)..

----------


## javamine

> je trouve a dbile  ([I]et j'ai des copains gays, depuis longtemps..


Ce que je vais dire souviron n'est pas contre toi mais c'est plutt une gnralit.

Ce que je trouve dbile c'est que ds qu'on critique une minorit, il faut toujours rajouter "mais j'ai des copains <minorit>" par peur de se faire taxer de raciste/homophobes/...

Je pense qu'on en est l maintenant a cause de tous ces lobby de dfense des minorits. Au dbut ils taient peut tre utile, maintenant pour moi ils ne servent qu' alimenter la haine.
A force de rendre intouchables ces minorits, on cre beaucoup de david06600  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que je vais dire souviron n'est pas contre toi mais c'est plutt une gnralit.
> 
> Ce que je trouve dbile c'est que ds qu'on critique une minorit, il faut toujours rajouter "mais j'ai des copains <minorit>" par peur de se faire taxer de raciste/homophobes/...


Au vu de certains commentaires ici, il faut bien prciser !!!

(_et d'ailleurs, je me souviens qu' l'poque, alors que j'allais passer des we chez eux, et que eux avaient le SIDA, quand je revenais, personne ne voulait s'asseoir  ma table  la cantine, au boulot... donc oui je maintiens : j'ai eu et j'ai toujours (pas les mmes malheureusement) d'excellents amis gays_)

Dans la ralit des faits, c'est comme le racisme : tout le monde se dit anti-raciste, mais le nombre de gens qui n'accepteraient que difficlement (_voire pas du tout_) que leurs enfants se marient avec d'autres origines, religions (_car combien d'athes ici accepteraient facilement des croyants pratiquants, cathos, muslmans, juifs, ou autres, comme mari/femme, ou gendres/belles-filles, ou beau-frre/belle-soeur  ??_), ou bien des gitans, des roms, des SDF, des punks, des gens comme David ???..

Les gays, c'est kif-kif.. Tout le monde se dit tolrant, mais dans les faits, a passe nettement moins bien..  

Donc oui, depuis avant 1986 j'en frquente rgulirement, de nombreux, en priv ou dans le boulot..  Je me suis fait regard de travers par le bon franais moyen, et je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup ici apprcieraient de voir leur mre divorcer pour vivre avec une femme, l'embrasser dans la rue avec un gros poutou sur la bouche, lui f.utre la main aux fesses, ou leur pre aller se s.uter 10 mecs en bote, ou bien au contraire vivre en couple avec un autre homme.. .

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est dbile de le dire, mais dans notre socit trs politiquement correcte, on ne peut plus avoir de vraie discussion sans se faire traiter de tous les noms (_Polac, reviens !!_) ...






> Je pense qu'on en est l maintenant a cause de tous ces lobby de dfense des minorits. Au dbut ils taient peut tre utile, maintenant pour moi ils ne servent qu' alimenter la haine.
> A force de rendre intouchables ces minorits, on cre beaucoup de david06600


Tout  fait... Et comme je dis il est particulirement ridicule de faire une fte pour clebrer sa sexualit, et de vouloir avoir les "sacrements" du mariage alors que la plupart des htros sont simplement en concubinage, et que dans les maris, 50%% divorcent avec pertes et fracas, je trouve a aussi assez trange...

M'enfin...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Dj le terme : est-ce qu'on doit tre _fier_ d'tre htro, homo, ou bi ????


C'est videmment en raction au fait que la chose tait rendue honteuse (et mme longtemps pnalise). Vois cela comme un mouvement de reconqute d'une fiert saine et ncessaire de soi-mme.




> Quil y aie des choses pour la(les) communauts, c'est bien.. Mais faire un talage et une fte spcifiquement sur son penchant sexuel, je trouve a dbile


On a le droit de protester contre le fait d'tre discrimin  cause de sa couleur de peau ou de sa religion (puisque cela forme apparemment une "communaut") mais pas parce qu'on est discrimin  cause de son orientation sexuelle ?




> Ensuite,  part le ct fte, qu'on pourrait faire ailleurs et/ou autrement, avec plus de minorits


Bonne ide, collons un ou deux rabbins orthodoxes entre deux culturistes aux corps huils, ajoutons un paraplgique en tte de cortge sur un fauteuil roulant paillet, et ornons les chars d'une poigne de sourates. Ou pas.

Vois a comme une boutade mais c'est ce qui m'est venu  l'esprit. Tu avais sans doute autre chose en tte mais je vois difficilement quoi. D'autant que trois-quatre minorits sous une mme bannire c'est dj pas mal.


A part a je ne suis pas fan de la gay pride et de la somme de clichs qu'elle vhicule, ce qui  mon avis doit agacer plus d'un homo. Mais bon je comprends son existence et la ncessit qu'elle reprsentait  une poque pour la "communaut" LGBT.

----------


## javamine

> Tout  fait... Et comme je dis il est particulirement ridicule de faire une fte pour clebrer sa sexualit, et de vouloir avoir les "sacrements" du mariage alors que la plupart des htros sont simplement en concubinage, et que dans les maris, 50%% divorcent avec pertes et fracas, je trouve a aussi assez trange...
> 
> M'enfin...


tre mari signifie avoir droit  l'adoption, je pense que la raison est l.
Pour le reste, il y a le PACS.





> On a le droit de protester contre le fait d'tre discrimin  cause de sa couleur de peau ou de sa religion (puisque cela forme apparemment une "communaut") mais pas parce qu'on est discrimin  cause de son orientation sexuelle ?


Oui enfin le jour o tu verras 3000 arabes sur leur char joliment dcor avec comme banderoles "fier d'tre arabe", tu me prviendras.
Souviron ne critique pas les protestations *mais la fte*.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron ne critique pas les protestations *mais la fte*.


Disons plutt l'objet de la fte...

Je suis pour les ftes  ::mrgreen:: 

Faire des manifs, pour lutter contre les dicsrimnations, je suis pourFaire la fte, je suis pour

Par contre, faire une fte pour dire "_moi je prfre me faire enc.ler par un mec_" ou "_moi je prfre me faire lcher par une femme_", ben... Je trouve a assez dbile...

----------


## javamine

> Par contre, faire une fte pour dire "_moi je prfre me faire enc.ler par un mec_" ou "_moi je prfre me faire lcher par une femme_", ben... Je trouve a assez dbile...


En mme temps les ftes en France, c'est  ne plus rien y comprendre.

La fte du travail est bien devenu la fte de la protestation contre le travail  ::mrgreen:: 

Au fait tu as oubli de rajouter "mais j'ai des amis homos". Bah oui il y a des gens qui ne vont lire que ce post l de ta part et pas les prcdents, et te considrer homophobes de dire a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DonQuiche

> La fte du travail est bien devenu la fte de la protestation contre le travail


Mais a a toujours t a ! Tu croyais vraiment qu'on avait instaur cette fte pour que les mineurs puissent clbrer le fait de passer 80h par semaine sous terre ? Non, elle fut cre pour clbrer les mouvements ouvriers de grve qui ont conduit  la journe de huit heures. Autrement dit un jour non-travaill pour clbrer le fait de moins travailler et de faire grve (et l'union ouvrire).

L'appellation fte du travail doit, j'imagine, rsulter d'un compromis franco-franais. Dans d'autres pays elle est appele fte des travailleurs.

Oui, je sais : salauds d'ouvriers qui rechignaient  leurs glorieuses conditions. Si seulement la finance internationale avait t plus forte  l'poque...




> Par contre, faire une fte pour dire "_moi je prfre me faire enc.ler par un mec_" ou "_moi je prfre me faire lcher par une femme_", ben... Je trouve a assez dbile...


A ma connaissance la majorit des homos considrent que c'est leur nature, pas un choix ou une prfrence. Et quoi qu'il en soit je t'ai expliqu que c'tait une fte pour revendiquer la libert de vivre cet tat sans honte ni discrimination mais tu prfres y voir autre chose et simplement la dnigrer.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, elle fut cre pour clbrer les mouvements ouvriers de grve qui ont conduit  la journe de huit heures. Autrement dit un jour non-travaill pour clbrer le fait de moins travailler et de faire grve (et l'union ouvrire).
> 
> L'appellation fte du travail doit, j'imagine, rsulter d'un compromis franco-franais. Dans d'autres pays elle est appele fte des travailleurs.


pas tout  fait..  :;): 

La Fte du Travail est  peu prs clbre partout dans le monde, quoique pas forcment le 1er Mai..  C'est le 1er Mai qui est appele fte des travailleurs.. 

Quant  l'origine, c'est kif-kif.. Variable...

Aux US, c'est le 1er Lundi de Septembre : Labor Day (USA) (_et marque la fin de l't, avec le dernier long weekend de l't_)




> In 1882, Matthew Maguire, a machinist, first proposed the holiday while serving as secretary of the CLU (Central Labor Union) of New York.[1] Others argue that it was first proposed by Peter J. McGuire of the American Federation of Labor in May 1882,[2] after witnessing the annual labor festival held in Toronto, Canada.[3


Au Canada, c'est pareil :

labour day 'Canada)




> The origins of Labour Day can be traced back to April 15, 1872, when the Toronto Trades Assembly organized Canada's first significant demonstration for worker's rights. The aim of the demonstration was to release the 24 leaders of the Toronto Typographical Union who were imprisoned for striking to campaign for a nine-hour working day. At this time, trade unions were still illegal and striking was seen as a criminal conspiracy to disrupt trade. In spite of this, the Toronto Trades Assembly was already a significant organization and encouraged workers to form trade unions, mediated in disputes between employers and employees and signaled the mistreatment of workers.


De manire gnrale, le 1er Mai est ft en commmoration d'un vnement  Chicago, o la police a tir dans la foule :

International Workers's Day




> nternational Workers' Day is the commemoration of the 1886 _Haymarket affair_ in Chicago. The police were trying to disperse a public assembly during a general strike for the eight-hour workday, when an unidentified person threw a bomb at them. The police reacted by firing on the workers, killing dozens of demonstrators and several of their own officers. "Reliable witnesses testified that all the pistol flashes came from the center of the street, where the police were standing, and none from the crowd. Moreover, initial newspaper reports made no mention of firing by civilians. A telegraph pole at the scene was filled with bullet holes, all coming from the direction of the police."


d'o l'appellation Fte des Travailleurs...

Donc ce qu'on clbre n'est pas les manifs pour la journe de 8h, mais la rsistance au systme, et le fait que un Etat ne fait pas taire les travailleurs par la police, ou en leur tirant dessus...


Enfin, en gnral, c'est associ et remplace les ftes anciennes, d'origine agricole, du dbut de la saison d't (_avec la fin de l'hiver, et la promesse de rcoltes_)





> Au fait tu as oubli de rajouter "mais j'ai des amis homos". Bah oui il y a des gens qui ne vont lire que ce post l de ta part et pas les prcdents, et te considrer homophobes de dire a


 :;):  quasiment fait par l'intervenant prcdent...

----------


## BenoitM

> Donc oui, depuis avant 1986 j'en frquente rgulirement, de nombreux, en priv ou dans le boulot..  Je me suis fait regard de travers par le bon franais moyen, et je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup ici apprcieraient de voir leur mre divorcer pour vivre avec une femme, l'embrasser dans la rue avec un gros poutou sur la bouche, lui f.utre la main aux fesses, ou leur pre aller se s.uter 10 mecs en bote, ou bien au contraire vivre en couple avec un autre homme.. .


J'adore la vision des homosexuels... ::roll:: 




> Tout  fait... Et comme je dis il est particulirement ridicule de faire une fte pour clebrer sa sexualit, et de vouloir avoir les "sacrements" du mariage alors que la plupart des htros sont simplement en concubinage, et que dans les maris, 50%% divorcent avec pertes et fracas, je trouve a aussi assez trange...
> 
> M'enfin...


Le but est d'avoir les *mme* droits que les autres

Concernant la gay pride.
1) C'est dans la mouvance de la plupart des mouvement de contestations fministes, noirs, punk, et peut-tre mme mai 68
2) Mme si certains aspect peuvent passer pour exagr sans les gayprides la cause homosexuels n'aurait surement pas tant volus 
3) Quand il y a les technos-parades les tenues et les comportement ne sont pas nettement mieux mais j'ai rarement vu quelqu'un critiqu les technoparades...




> tre mari signifie avoir droit  l'adoption, je pense que la raison est l.
> Pour le reste, il y a le PACS.


Etre mari signifie surtout avoir les mme droit que les autres, et pas avoir un truc invent parce que le politique n'a pas les couilles d'autoriser le mariage.

En plus dans notre socit le mariage a une symbolique , c'est pas parce qu'on est homo qu'on est pas abreuv de cette symbolique
Tu considres le PACS = mariage? Pourquoi les homos devrait eux le penser?




> La fte du travail est bien devenu la fte de la protestation contre le travail


Je me demande si c'est une boutade ou pas




> Par contre, faire une fte pour dire "moi je prfre me faire enc.ler par un mec" ou "moi je prfre me faire lcher par une femme", ben... Je trouve a assez dbile...


Tu ne retiens pas grand chose des gay prides...
Tu sais dans la gay pride il y a plus que les 2 chars, tu devrais peut-tre aussi regarder les associations qui militent pendant la marche et les homos et htro qui dfile alors qu'ils sont habillier normalement...
C'est pas parce que la TV ne diffusent que les comportements les plus extra-vertis que tout le monde est comme ca.

Au fait tu savait que dans les stands tout les spectateurs taient des hooligans? 
Si si  la tv j'ai vu qu'il filmait une groupe de hooligans et on a pas montrer d'autres images

----------


## pmithrandir

La gay pride est pour moi amene  disparaitre lorsque les comportements auront changs.
Plus que la fiert d'tre gay, je la voie comme la fiert d'tre soi mme. Les gens qui dfilent sont la pour soutenir la cause (on voit les parents / enfants d'homosexuels par exemple).

Le jour ou il n'auront plus de revendication, je pense que la ncessit de la gay pride diminuera, et que donc elle s'auto dtruira.

Pour ce qui est du mariage, il ouvre aussi d'autres droits : 
 - une prise en compte immdiate(le pacs est parfois soumis a des dlai d'un an avant de prendre tous ses effets, par exemple dans les mutations de militaires, les avantages de conjoint, etc...)
 - la possibilit d'avoir une pension de reversion si l'un des deux dcde(je crois que le pac ne le permet pas)
 - la possibilit d'adopter


Mais surtout, la possibilit de choisir entre un engagement faible, le pacs, et un engagement fort le mariage avec la personne choisie. Que les htro soient 60% a ne plus choisir le mariage nempche pas que 40% ont fait ce choix. Il est donc normal de donner cette possibilit aux autres formes de couples, mme s'ils ne sont que 40%  faire ce choix finalement.(pour des bonnes ou mauvaises raisons).

Je ne vois pas de cot romantique outre mesure dans le mariage, j'avoue que la pacs me va trs bien a titre personnel. Mais le cot plus soud et plus protecteur du mariage pour le conjoint fait que je signerai surement ce nouveau contrat un jour. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on refuserait aux homosexuels de signer un contrat  cause de leur sexualit.

----------


## Invit

> Le but est d'avoir les *mme* droits que les autres


Ca ne veut pas dire grand chose, a... 

En tant qu'individu, un homosexuel a les mmes droits que les autres citoyens. 

Il en a mme un petit peu plus, en fait, car s'il pense qu'on lui refuse quelque chose  cause de son homosexualit, il peut invoquer la discrimination homophobe devant un tribunal. Un htrosexuel timide, par exemple, qui se verrait refuser un travail  cause de sa timidit ( lequelle il ne peut rien, comme son orientation sexuelle, et qui ne prjuge pas forcment de sa comptence), n'aura pas d'association pour le dfendre (sauf s'il arrive  se rattacher  une "minorit statutaire").

Alors, de quoi parle-t-on? 

Le mariage, c'est en train de se faire, mais je crois c'est plus un symbole qu'autre chose. C'est mme assez curieux... Le mariage, c'est  l'origine la reconnaissance par l'Etat d'un sacrement religieux, depuis le PACS, ca n'apporte pas beaucoup de droits additionnels (l'adoption, par exemple, n'est pas subordonne au mariage). On rclame ici la "sanctification administrative" d'un symbole religieux que presque aucune religion n'est prte  accorder aux homosexuels.

L'adoption, ce n'est pas vraiment un droit. Un couple handicap, ou dans une situation complexe, par exemple, pourra se voir refuser une demande d'adoption, sans qu'il s'agisse d'une discrimination honteuse. _(Et non, je ne suis pas en train de dire que les homosexuels sont des malades, handicaps, ou quoi que ce soit du genre, juste que l'adoption n'est pas un droit, dans le sens o l'on peut le refuser dans l'intrt de l'enfant)_


En fait, je crois que l'objectif n'est pas d'avoir les mmes droits que les autres, mais au contraire d'en avoir un peu plus, au titre de ce confortable status de "minorit opprime", qui permet  la gnration actuelle (qui va bien merci) de tirer profit des souffrances (bien relles) des gnrations prcdentes...

Parce que, srieusement, la rpression de l'homosexualit, c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps,  tel point que dans certains milieux, il est parfois de bon ton pour des htros de "faire un peu homo" (cf les "mtrosexuels").

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adoption#Conditions

Ca change pas mal de choses quand mme lorsque l'un des parent ne peut pas avoir de droit sur l'enfant. (pas de droit de visite en sparation, pas d'hritage, pas de droits parentaux ...)

----------


## BenoitM

> Le mariage, c'est en train de se faire, mais je crois c'est plus un symbole qu'autre chose. C'est mme assez curieux... Le mariage, c'est  l'origine la reconnaissance par l'Etat d'un sacrement religieux, depuis le PACS, ca n'apporte pas beaucoup de droits additionnels (l'adoption, par exemple, n'est pas subordonne au mariage). Mais on rclame ici la "sanctification administrative" d'un symbole religieux que presque aucune religion n'est prtes  accorder aux homosexuels.
> 
> L'adoption, ce n'est pas vraiment un droit. Un couple handicap, ou dans une situation complexe, par exemple, pourra se voir refuser une demande d'adoption, sans qu'il s'agisse d'une discrimination honteuse. _(Et non, je ne suis pas en train de dire que les homosexuels sont des malades, handicaps, ou quoi que ce soit du genre, juste que l'adoption n'est pas un droit, dans le sens o l'on peut le refuser dans l'intrt de l'enfant_
> 
> 
> En fait, je crois que l'objectif n'est pas d'avoir les mmes droits que les autres, mais au contraire d'en avoir un peu plus, au titre de ce confortable status de "minorit opprime", qui permet  la gnration actuelle (qui va bien merci) de tirer profit des souffrances (bien relles) des gnrations prcdentes...
> 
> Parce que, srieusement, la rpression de l'homosexualit, c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps,  tel point que dans certains milieux, il est parfois de bon ton pour des htros de "faire un peu homo" (cf les "mtrosexuels").
> 
> Francois


1) Le mariage  est civil depuis longtemps en france. Il apporte des garanties aux couplex (hritages, impots, ...)
2) Le mariage tait dj rgit par la loi sous l'empire romain (et il existait aussi le divorce  cette poque)
3) Rien que pour les noms je peux comprendre que certain prefere le mariage au Pacte civil de solidarit... Le mariage representer aussi l'Amour.
Il existe une symbolique derriere le mariage tandis que le PACS est un simple acte administratif




> L'adoption, ce n'est pas vraiment un droit. Un couple handicap, ou dans une situation complexe, par exemple, pourra se voir refuser une demande d'adoption, sans qu'il s'agisse d'une discrimination honteuse. (Et non, je ne suis pas en train de dire que les homosexuels sont des malades, handicaps, ou quoi que ce soit du genre, juste que l'adoption n'est pas un droit, dans le sens o l'on peut le refuser dans l'intrt de l'enfant


Le problme c'est qu'on leurs refusent simplement parce qu'ils sont homosexuels




> En fait, je crois que l'objectif n'est pas d'avoir les mmes droits que les autres, mais au contraire d'en avoir un peu plus, au titre de ce confortable status de "minorit opprime", qui permet  la gnration actuelle (qui va bien merci) de tirer profit des souffrances (bien relles) des gnrations prcdentes...
> Parce que, srieusement, la rpression de l'homosexualit, c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps,  tel point que dans certains milieux, il est parfois de bon ton pour des htros de "faire un peu homo" (cf les "mtrosexuels").


Euh qui va bien? qui va mieux surement mais bien  :8O: 
Euh il y a surtout de nombreux endroit ou afficher ton homosexualit est trs mal vu. De nombreux homosexuels n'ose toujours pas s'afficher dans la rue.


Et quels droits en plus des autres demande-t-il?
Et je pense que tout les homos seraient bien content de ne plus devoir tre protg




> Un htrosexuel timide, par exemple, qui se verrait refuser un travail  cause de sa timidit


Euh dsol mais la timidit  un effet sur tes comptence pour un job.
Celui qui ose pas parler en publique  cause de sa timidit et doit tre prof ou journaliste ben c'est mal barr.
Etre homosexuel ne change rien  tes aptitudes aux boulots. (sauf pour faire du porno mais bon...)
On peux refuser un job  un homosexuel si ses aptitudes ne conviennent pas. Part contre l'homosexualit n'est pas une aptitude*.

*Part contre l'homosexualit d'une personne peut avoir des consquences sur ses aptitudes.

----------


## ManusDei

Non, bien que adulte et responsable, il ne peut pas se marier avec son partenaire, mme si celui-ci est adulte et responsable.

Le mariage civil n'est pas (plus?) la reconnaissance par l'Etat d'un sacrement religieux, mais la reconnaissance d'une union "vous acceptez de vous porter assistance blablabla", et la mutualisation de pas mal de choses (administrativement et lgalement).

Un couple homo peut se voir refuser normment de choses, par exemple dans les cas de succession. Pour toutes les choses  faire en commun (dclarations et actes administratifs), un couple non-mari (homo ou non) subit plus de contraintes, plus de papiers  remplir, plus de justificatifs  fournir, etc...





> Parce que, srieusement, la rpression de l'homosexualit, c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps,  tel point que dans certains milieux, il est parfois de bon ton pour des htros de "faire un peu homo" (cf les "mtrosexuels").


http://www.sos-homophobie.org/rapport-annuel-2012
Je connais un jeune qui s'est fait mettre  la porte de chez lui l'an dernier parce qu'il a "avou"  table tre homo  sa famille. Il n'a pas eu le temps de finir son assiette.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @MiaowZedong
> Gaffe, 85% des allles, c'est 85% des variations gntiques au sein de l'espce humaine puisque les allles sont dfinies comme les variations d'un mme gne. D'un individu  l'autre, le code gntique est  99.9% identique mais tu as en moyenne plusieurs millions d'allles qui diffrent. Le chiffre de 85% est donc bien impressionnant et tmoigne d'une large homognit et d'un fort brassage. Accessoirement, pour donner un chiffre, entre un chinois et un franais, le chinois a 36% de chances d'tre gntiquement le plus proche de toi.


Certes, mais que l'on calcule par emplacement-role (gne) ou par variation (allle) on compte toujours des morceaux d'ADN qui sont de tailles et d'importances ingales. C'est comme comptabiliser une marine marchande en navires plutot qu'en capacit. 





> Parce que, srieusement, la rpression de l'homosexualit, c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps,  tel point que dans certains milieux, il est parfois de bon ton pour des htros de "faire un peu homo" (cf les "mtrosexuels").


La rpression des homos est finie. a ne veut pas dire que la socit les a accept: certaines couches, oui, mais d'autres sont toujours profondment homophobes.

----------


## BenoitM

> http://www.sos-homophobie.org/rapport-annuel-2012
> Je connais un jeune qui s'est fait mettre  la porte de chez lui l'an dernier parce qu'il a "avou"  table tre homo  sa famille. Il n'a pas eu le temps de finir son assiette.


En belgique on a eu rcement une personne qui a t tu  cause de son homosexualit
Sans compt les violences, il y a aussi les violances psycologiques, suffit de regarder la proportion de tentative (ou non) de suicide chez les homos

----------


## javamine

> J'adore la vision des homosexuels...





> Je me demande si c'est une boutade ou pas


Vu a quel point tu prends mal les choses, tu devrais peut tre simplement te dtendre un peu  :;): 

Ah et souviron n'a fait que dcrire les homosexuels soit comme :
- Vivre en couple tout simplement
- S'embrasser dans la rue
- Faire la tourne du sexe

Bref ni plus ni moins que ce que peuvent faire les htros. Alors en quoi il a une vision nulle?




> C'est pas parce que la TV ne diffusent que les comportements les plus extra-vertis que tout le monde est comme ca.


Tiens je sais pas mais par exemple euh...essaie juste de lire ce qui a t crit et tu verras qu'on ne parle pas de la TV.




> En plus dans notre socit le mariage a une symbolique


Homo ou pas, si on veut faire notre vie en fonction des "symboles"... je les plains.
Et si tu veux aller par l,  la base le mariage a un gros symbole religieux, cherchez l'erreur. Tu me diras, plein d'athe se marie quand mme. Mais je trouve a assez stupide que les homos recherchent un symbole venant de religions qui ne les acceptera jamais.




> Un couple homo peut se voir refuser normment de choses, par exemple dans les cas de succession. Pour toutes les choses  faire en commun (dclarations et actes administratifs), un couple non-mari (homo ou non) subit plus de contraintes, plus de papiers  remplir, plus de justificatifs  fournir, etc...


Le PACS a t l pour corriger tout a, la seule diffrence avec le mariage c'est pour les enfants.
Vu que le mariage, quoi que tu en dises  toujours une connotation religieuse (a tort certes), c'tait un premier pas de fait en attendant ...




> Euh dsol mais la timidit  un effet sur tes comptence pour un job.


Encore une fois tu dformes tout, la seule chose qu'il dit c'est que si un homo se fait refuser pour sa timidit il pourra porter plainte pour discrimination homophobe, alors qu'un htro n'aura que ses yeux pour pleurer, c'est tout.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le PACS a t l pour corriger tout a, la seule diffrence avec le mariage c'est pour les enfants.
> Vu que le mariage, quoi que tu en dises  toujours une connotation religieuse (a tort certes), c'tait un premier pas de fait en attendant ...


Non. L'hritage ne se fait pas uniquement vis--vis des enfants, le conjoint survivant n'hrite pas automatiquement de l'autre. Il faut faire une dclaration supplmentaire (c'est prcis dans diffrent formulaires d'inscription au PACS). Pour les pensions de reversion, l ils ont droit  rien (mme si les juges bougent plus vite que la loi par endroits).
http://www.gralon.net/articles/comme...s-differences-

Et il y a aussi les diffrences culturelles, le mariage est un symbole.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Non. L'hritage ne se fait pas uniquement vis--vis des enfants, le conjoint survivant n'hrite pas automatiquement de l'autre..


Dans le cas du marriage non plus.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En belgique on a eu rcement une personne qui a t tu  cause de son homosexualit
> Sans compt les violences, il y a aussi les violances psycologiques, suffit de regarder la proportion de tentative (ou non) de suicide chez les homos


Et sur quoi se base cette affirmation hautement fumeuse comme quoi la diffrence de taux de suicide viendrait de  "violences psycologiques" ?

----------


## souviron34

> 3) Rien que pour les noms je peux comprendre que certain prefere le mariage au Pacte civil de solidarit... Le mariage representer aussi l'Amour.


Je ne rpondrais pas au reste, vu l'normit des m-conceptions, non-lecture, et aberrations de certaines choses, mais juste l-dessus : *c'est faux*.. 

*Rien* n'oblige *dans la loi*  changer de nom, pour une femme..


Noms d'usage (Service Public)

Lgislation et rglementations du nom d'usage dans la loi franaise




> Aprs le mariage, chaque poux a la possibilit d'utiliser le nom de son conjoint.
> 
> Cette utilisation d'un nom d'usage est totalement facultative et n'a aucun caractre automatique



Nom_de_jeune_fille




> En France, le terme de  nom de jeune fille  est impropre, car toute personne, femme ou homme, garde son nom, parfois dit  de naissance , tout au long de sa vie,  moins d'en changer par une procdure spcifique. C'est ce nom, parfois dit de naissance, qui est crit sur les papiers d'identit. Par ailleurs, toute personne peut utiliser un nom d'usage, mais les actes officiels sont obligatoirement effectus sous le nom (de naissance).
> 
> Il est encore parfois d'usage, en France, que la femme (et elle seule) change de nom lors du mariage. Certaines administrations procdent d'ailleurs systmatiquement au changement de nom aprs le mariage, alors que la lgislation ne leur en octroie pas le pouvoir. Lgalement, le mariage n'est pas une raison admissible pour un tel changement. Bon nombre d'hommes et de femmes prennent cet usage pour une obligation, mais il ne s'agit que d'un usage et, comme celui de l'poux, le nom lgal de l'pouse reste son nom de naissance.



*C'est une tradition, sans plus... 
*

Donc le nom n'a rien  voir  l'affaire...

----------


## Aniki

> *Rien* n'oblige *dans la loi*  changer de nom, pour une femme..


Je crois qu'il voulait dire l'inverse : certaines personnes prfrent le mariage justement parce que a permet de porter le nom du conjoint.

----------


## souviron34

> En belgique on a eu rcement une personne qui a t tu  cause de son homosexualit


Et y'a des juifs ou des musulmans assassins  cause de leur religion.. Font-ils (l_es autres co-religionnaires_) des manifs ou ftes pour dire qu'ils sont fiers d'tre juifs ou musulmans ??? Non, ils en font pour dire qu'ils ont le droit de l'tre...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et y'a des juifs ou des musulmans assassins  cause de leur religion..


On notera que tu oublies (dlibrment ?) les chrtiens dans ta phrase....

----------


## ManusDei

> Et sur quoi se base cette affirmation hautement fumeuse comme quoi la diffrence de taux de suicide viendrait de  "violences psycologiques" ?


Des tudes anglo-saxonnes. En France on a pas fait d'tudes sur le sujet. 
Par contre on a constat (l en France) que les jeunes homos avaient, bien plus que les htros, dj envisag de se suicider (du moins parmi la communaut homosexuelle visible, c'est  dire frquentant les lieux LGBT).




> On notera que tu oublies (dlibrment ?) les chrtiens dans ta phrase....


En France ?

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois qu'il voulait dire l'inverse : certaines personnes prfrent le mariage justement parce que a permet de porter le nom du conjoint.


Si tu regardes le premier lien que j'ai donn, c'est autoris  tout le monde, hors mariage, depuis 1986....

Donc quand on parle d'info, 1986 c'est dinosauresque, mais quand on parle de droits, a existe pas encore ???

----------


## Bluedeep

> Des tudes anglo-saxonnes.


Rfrences ?




> En France on a pas fait d'tudes sur le sujet.


BenoitM parlait de la Belgique pas de la France.




> Par contre on a constat que les jeunes homos avaient, bien plus que les htros, dj envisag de se suicider (du moins parmi la communaut homosexuelle visible, c'est  dire frquentant les lieux LGBT).


Mais c'est trs possible, sauf que ce n'est pas la question. Je veux juste savoir qu'est ce qui permettait  BenoitM d'oser affirmer que c'tait li  des violences psychologiques.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En France ?


Quand, en France, des musulmans ont ils t assassins pour leur religion ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Homo ou pas, si on veut faire notre vie en fonction des "symboles"... je les plains.


Euh perso c'est l'inverse je dirai. Tous est symboliques...
Et c'est a force de gestes symboliques que le monde avance
On se serait pas temps amuser  codifier les symboles si ils n'avaient pas une importance.

Je suppose que tu ne ftes pas noel, nouvel an, les anniversaires de ceux qui te sont proche, ton bac, ...
Pourquoi donner de l'argent  une association c'est pas avec 5 que ca va changer quoique ce soit.




> Je ne rpondrais pas au reste, vu l'normit des m-conceptions, non-lecture, et aberrations de certaines choses, mais juste l-dessus : c'est faux.. 
> 
> Rien n'oblige dans la loi  changer de nom, pour une femme..


Euh c'est toi qui lit mal
Je parle du nom du contrat (Pacte civil de solidarit) et non du nom de famille  ::roll:: 

Quand on me dit mariage : je pense  Union, Amour, ...(aussi future divorce mais bon)
Quand on me dit "pacte civil de solidarit", ca me fait pas penser  grand chose...




> Rfrences ?
> BenoitM parlait de la Belgique pas de la France.
> Mais c'est trs possible, sauf que ce n'est pas la question. Je veux juste savoir qu'est ce qui permettait  BenoitM d'oser affirmer que c'tait li  des violences psychologiques.


Je suppose qu'ils font des tentatives de suicide pour le plaisir, sinon je suppose que si tu tappe "suicide homosexualit" sur google ca doit rfrence quelques articles perso au boulot j'ai pas accs  beaucoup de site

----------


## souviron34

> On notera que tu oublies (dlibrment ?) les chrtiens dans ta phrase....


ben oui  :;): 

Au vu du message auquel je rpondais...

----------


## souviron34

> Pour ce qui est du mariage, il ouvre aussi d'autres droits : 
>  - une prise en compte immdiate(le pacs est parfois soumis a des dlai d'un an avant de prendre tous ses effets, par exemple dans les mutations de militaires, les avantages de conjoint, etc...)


Et la non-prise en compte immdiate en cas de sparation, avec l'olbigation de voir un juge, pour le divorce  ::P: 






> Choisir un engagement fort le mariage avec la personne choisie.


Au vu du nombre de divorces, et du nombre de gens vivant ensemble qui ne se sparent pas, je ne vois pas la diffrence de "force"..

Je vis en concubinage depuis plus de 26 ans, sans contrats, sans pacs, sans mariage...

Et ?? En quoi l'engagement est-il moins fort ???

Vous avez des ides reues provenant (_et c'est curieux pour des athes_) en majorit du lavage de cerveau de l'Eglise...


Quant aux avantages ou autres pour achats, hritages, etc, il y a pls simple et plus efficace, y compris pour les maris : la tontine...

----------


## ManusDei

> Rfrences ?


Non, et je n'irais pas affirmer que c'est vrai, vu que je n'ai pas lu les tudes en question. Par contre j'ai demand  des gens plus cals que moi sur le sujet, je reposterais sur le sujet quand j'aurais eu le retour.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vis en concubinage depuis plus de 26 ans, sans contrats, sans pacs, sans mariage...
> 
> Et ?? En quoi l'engagement est-il moins fort ???


En rien. Personnellement je veux juste pouvoir me la pter avec une bague, qui montrerait que j'ai trouv la femme de ma vie. Pch d'orgueil, donc  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je suppose qu'ils font des tentatives de suicide


Le fait qu'ils ne le fassent pas pour le plaisir entraine que c'est du  des "violences psychologiques" ? c'est pas mal comme raisonnement binaire ... je sais bien qu'on est sur un forum IT, mais quand mme faut tre gonfl.

Et, ,non, je n'ai pas de raison de perdre mon temps  rechercher sur Google. C'est toi qui affirme, pas moi.

----------


## souviron34

> sinon je suppose que si tu tappe "suicide homosexualit" sur google ca doit rfrence quelques articles perso au boulot j'ai pas accs  beaucoup de site


je suppose que si tu tapes ""suicide adolescent" tu auras pas mal de trucs aussi, non ???

----------


## BenoitM

> je suppose que si tu tapes ""suicide adolescent" tu euras pas mal de trucs aussi, non ???


*perso au boulot j'ai pas accs  beaucoup de site*

----------


## souviron34

p'tain, tu sais pas lire ??????


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a nettement plus de corrlation entre "suicide" et "adolescent" ou "suicide" et "chomage" , ou "suicide et "divorce", qu'entre "suiciide" et "homosexualit"...

Et pourtant toutes ces catgories ne font pas des ftes pour affirmer tre fiers de faire partie de leur catgorie...

----------


## ManusDei

Je crois que je vais commencer une tude sur le lien entre orthographe/grammaire et motions fortes  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Dsol pour le double-post.

Donc, sur le suicide et les homos (et en particulier les jeunes homos)




> Voici un ouvrage disponible gratuitement en ligne et publi par l'Institut National de Prvention et d'Education pour la Sant, crit par des sociologues et pidmiologistes :
> http://www.inpes.sante.fr/CFESBases/...?numfiche=1291
> 
> Il y a aussi l'ouvrage d'Eric Verdier et Jean-Marie Firdion paru en 2003, "Homosexualits et suide. Etudes tmoignages et analyses" chez H&O Editions.
> 
> Un bref article en ligne :
> http://www.altersexualite.com/spip.php?article345
> 
> un article plus long paru dans l'ouvrage "Homosexualits au temps du sida" publi par l'ANRS en 2007 :http://crips.centredoc.fr/docs/PDF_GED/E00832.pdf

----------


## BenoitM

> Une tude amricaine conduite auprs de jeunes homosexuels ou bisexuels gs de 13  18 ans a ds 1978 montr que le *risque suicidaire est 7 fois plus lev* chez eux que chez de jeunes htrosexuels (Bell et Weinberg, 1978). Un ensemble d'tudes plus rcentes confirme que le pourcentage de jeunes hommes homosexuels commettant des actes suicidaires est bien souvent suprieur  20%.


http://www.regard.eu.org/Vie.sociale...t.suicide.html

http://www.invs.sante.fr/pmb/invs/(id)/PMB_10223

----------


## souviron34

oui et ?? 13  18 ans, a veut dire problmes au sein de la famille...

Pas de la socit...

----------


## BenoitM

> oui et ?? 13  18 ans, a veut dire problmes au sein de la famille...
> 
> Pas de la socit...


Euh la famille ca fait pas parti de la socit?
Et tu veux une tude sur quoi?

Il y en a un qui me dit que le suicide c'est lier au fait qu'on soit ado, divorcer chomage.

Je montre qu'il y a 7x plus de risque dans un groupe dtermin les ados

Il me semble surtout qu'on demande des chiffres, des tudes, mais  chaque fois qu'on en montre ce n'est pas les bon chiffres, pas la bonne tudes...

----------


## david06600

> Bah, dans les fait, y a qu'a voir dans certaine ville ou il y a le FN, des livres sont censurs dans les bibliothques, des associations interdites, etc ...
> LEs jeunesses lepniste avec des camps d'entrainement, etc ...
> 
> Un parti qui se base sur la haine de son voisin ne peut tre un parti dans lequel on peut avoir confiance.


Je vois pas en quoi le FN se base sur la haine du voisin.  J'aime pas mal d'autre culture, et je m'intresse  toute les cultures en gnral enfin je suis curieux.  Le FN c'est pas la haine du voisin c'est l'amour de la France.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je vois pas en quoi le FN se base sur la haine du voisin.  J'aime pas mal d'autre culture, et je m'intresse  toute les cultures en gnral enfin je suis curieux.  Le FN c'est pas la haine du voisin c'est l'amour de la France.


L'amour pathologiquement jaloux et destructeur du mec qui bat sa femme peut-tre...

----------


## Rayek

> Je vois pas en quoi le FN se base sur la haine du voisin.  J'aime pas mal d'autre culture, et je m'intresse  toute les cultures en gnral enfin je suis curieux.  Le FN c'est pas la haine du voisin c'est l'amour de la France.


Malgr le lifting visuel du FN il ne faut pas oublier son pass.
C'est toujours les mmes qui tirent les ficelles (Toujours la famille Lepen) et mme s'ils ont chang l'image leurs ides n'ont surement pas chang si facilement. Ils font du politiquement correct et font plus attention  leur dire, mais les ides d'il y a 15 ou 20 ans seront toujours la.

----------


## david06600

> 20% ?! Au moins c'est clair! 
> Cela dit, "il n'y a plus de socle commun" ? Je crois qu'il y en a un, toujours le mme depuis longtemps. Crois-tu que la France tait unie et plus homogne dans le pass ? Si oui je t'invite fortement  (re)lire quelques manuels d'histoire, ne serait-ce que pour voir combien de fois elle s'est divise.


Oui, divis d'accord et alors, mais les peuples qui composent la France sont tous europens.




> Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir ta matrise de l'accord pluriel. Mais je t'en prie, ne nous insulte pas pour a.


Ahaha c'est vrai  ::(: , all je te donne un point.




> Quelles thories fumeuses ? Les gnes n'ont pas d'importance, seules importent l'me divine et la couleur de la peau, et la Terre fut cre il y a six mille ans ? Ou que peu importent les gnes car seules comptent la "force du sang" et la couleur de la peau ?


Toi tu as l'air de faire une fixation sur la couleur de la peau.  Moi je dis juste que les europens, sont diffrents des africains, des chinois, des arabes ou de tout autres peuples.  Et que j'aimerai conserver cette diffrence.




> Ce n'est pas une question de fiert ou d'absence de fiert, c'est une question de faits. Mais tu t'en tapes tu prfres croire  une race blanche pure dont le patrimoine aurait spontanment volu, serait demeur intact pendant des sicles et se trouverait soudain menac. Ce qui, j'insiste, est un grand tissu de btises, surtout quand la menace serait le patrimoine gntique des pays arabes avec lesquels les croisements ont toujours t trs nombreux.
> 
> Tu veux savoir ce que a me fait dire  ton sujet ? Que tu as un foutu complexe de castration vis--vis des immigrs. Un psy peut gurir a, pas un candidat d'extrme-droite.


Si c'est une question de fiert et vous n'en avez aucune autrement vous ne laisseriez pas ce pays devenir ce qu'il devient, et vous ne trouveriez pas comme excuse bidon qu'il faut des immigrs pour construire la France.  Ensuite pas la peine d'essayer de me discrditer en disant que j'ai besoin d'un psy.  Au contraire je suis trs bien dans mes baskets, si j'aurai un complex a serait plutot par rapport  mes fautes, mais tu vois je le surmonte, c'est toi mon psy  :;): .  Et sache que dans ma vie, j'ai surement du cotoyer beaucoup plus d'trangers que toi, ou de cultures diffrentes que toi et beaucoup plus longtemps.  Et les livres ne comptent pas.  Ce sont justement ces diverses rencontres qui m'ont fait prendre conscience de l'importance de nos diffrences.




> J'en crois qu'il y a cinq ans le FN tait le refuge de tout ce que la France comptait de haineux, de ngationnistes, de nostalgiques de l'action franaise, de no-nazis, etc. Et que soudain on a mis un gros coupe de peinture comme si tous ceux qui avaient pass des dcennies dans ce parti n'avaient jamais rien eu  voir avec tout a, comme s'ils n'avaient mme jamais eu la moindre sympathie pour a. Ben voyons ! Aussi crdible que si Serge Dassault se prsentait demain au Front de Gauche.
> 
> Et quand bien mme le FN disait la vrit (ce qu'il ne fait pas), quand bien mme il n'aurait aucune intention d'adopter des mesures liberticides comme l'a toujours fait l'extrme-droite partout dans le monde encore rcemment, quand bien mme il s'en tiendrait exactement  son programme, celui-ci est bourr de stupidits de pans qui me donnent la nause.


Ca c'est ton avis, mais vu que tu dois penser que je suis un haineux, un ngationniste, un nostalgique de l'action franaise, et un no nazis, je me fais pas trop de soucis.  Et les plus gros ngationniste de l'histoire de l'univers c'est plutt  gauche qu'on les trouve.  Il n'y a qu'a lire quelques articles Rue89 pour s'en convaincre.  Je le cite sans vraiment vouloir faire de pub  ce site, mais je pense bien que c'est sur ce celui que j'ai vu les pires normits en terme de propagande pro immigrationniste, et les exemples les plus tarte  la crme qu'on puisse faire.

----------


## javamine

> Quand on me dit mariage : je pense  Union, Amour, ...(aussi future divorce mais bon)
> Quand on me dit "pacte civil de solidarit", ca me fait pas penser  grand chose...


Tu veux l'volution de la socit pour le mariage homosexuel, mais tu ne veux pas l'volution de l'tat d'esprit pour que les gens se disent "Pacs = union, amour" ?

Tu sais, tu peux essayer d'voluer toi aussi.

Sinon pour rejoindre ce que dit souviron, il y a des gens gros, anorexique, qui souffrent de toc, qui sont noir, qui sont arabes, etc ... et eux ne font pas de fte pour affirmer leurs diffrences de faon exubrantes.

Que l'on dfende la cause homosexuel, je le comprend, mais que l'on dfende la gaypride envers et contre tout, c'est juste impossible.

C'est un peu comme la polmique qu'il y a eu sur le Tlthon, ou quelqu'un en avait marre que ce soit le tlthon qui rcolte tous les dons alors qu'il y a pleins d'autres maladies  traiter et il avait raison.

Bref a rejoint ce que je disais sur les lobby de dfense des minorits. A force de toujours approuver ce que font les homosexuels vous produisez l'effet inverse que vous recherchez.

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je pense que l'on a chacun sa visions de notre relation, et comme on en a dj discuter dans un autre post, je suis d'avis qu'il y a autant de situation que de couples.

Moi, je vois le mariage comme un contrat(un peu comme acheter une machine a laver a credit, une maison, ou que sais je encore). De ce point de vue l, pacs ou mariage ont la mme valeur a mes yeux, avec une diffrence dans le niveau d'obligation de l'un envers l'autre.

je trouve l'engagement moral bien plus important, mais le bout de papier permet  : 
 - de faciliter beaucoup de dmarches, en particulier dans les cas d'expatriations pour le conjoint(ils ne sont pas tous ouvert sur les conjoint de fait comme au canada)
 - de faire une fte sympa avec des habits jolis.

Certains y voient en outre une entrave a une sparation trop rapide. Le fait d'avoir pleins de trucs chiant a faire en cas de sparation, comme passer devant un juge, fait que beaucoup vont y rflchir a deux fois avant de divorcer. (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ca n'arrivera pas, juste que les petits soucis prennent une autre dimension. je connais un couple de quinqua qui se sont mari pour justement ne pas se sparer trop vite sur un coup de tete.

Les gens actuellement semblent prferer le pas, qui c'est vrai a beaucoup d'avantages du mariage, sauf la stabilit impose. j'aime aussi pour ma part.

Mais en quoi suis je qualifier pour choisir ce que les autres auront ou pas le droit de signer ? Si ils veulent se marier, grand bien leur fasse. Si un concubinage leur va mieux, grand bien leur fasse... C'est pas mes oignons... mais ils doivent avoir le droit de choisir comme moi.

----------


## david06600

> En voil une bien bonne grosse rflexion raciste ...
> Si tu prfres que les trangers restent chez eux, tu peux avoir tes raisons, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour les considrer comme infrieur.


Bon all je savais bien qu'il y en avait qui allait me la sortir celle la.  Change l'ordre des mots dans la phrases si tu n'es pas content  ::roll:: , ou je ne sais pas qu'est ce qui te fais dire infrieur ou suprieur ?  Je parle de diffrence.




> 20% de ceux qui ont vot.
> Quand bien mme, n'imagine pas que 20% de ceux qui ont vot partagent les mmes ides haineuses que toi.
> 
> On voit bien que beaucoup de personnes votent sans mme prendre connaissance en dtail de leur choix. "Elle a l'air plus sympathique que son pre" a suffit a beaucoup de personnes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui je ne doute pas une seule seconde que Mohammed, grand pratiquant de l'islam et de nationalit Franaise, ait une grande place dans un pays dirig par le FN ...
> Arrte de nous prendre pour des idiots.
> ...


Je dirai que c'est plutt vous qui prenez les gens pour des idiots.  Le FN veut diminuer l'immigration, c'est clair, tout le monde le sait, ce qui pourrait rgler les problmes d'intgration.  Sinon nous nous dirigeons soit vers du communautarisme, pas idal je trouve, soit vers un mtissage complet de la population (je pense que c'est ce vous esprez) et moi j'appelle cela un gnocide.  Si tu vois d'autres alternatives n'hsites pas  m'en faire part.  Dsol si je me sens plus proche d'un autre europen que d'un africain...

----------


## david06600

> Si, il y a un socle commun, "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit". Et la Constitution de 1958, et la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen de 1789.
> 
> 
> 
> Rien, c'est juste que tes histoires de dfense de "la famille" m'ont fait penser  cette affiche. A chaque changement on nous prdit la fin du monde, et on est toujours l. De mme que Marine Le Pen prvoit la fin de la socit si on autorise le mariage homosexuel (et pire pour l'adoption), alors que dans les pays o c'est autoris... rien de particulier.


Oui, on pourrait dbattre la dessus des heures encore sans jamais tomber d'accord.  Personnellement je suis contre le mariage et l'adoption d'enfants par les couples homosexuels.

----------


## david06600

> Je rajouterais la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat en 1905, les association de 1901, l'cole laque, etc...
> La 5me rpublique n'est qu'un choix d'organisation politique, et non pas des valeurs.
> 
> Ah si, il y a des choses qui changent : 
>  - les gens, mme homophobes suivent a 95% la loi, donc affiche un respect des homosexuels
>  - les gays vivent bien mieux puisqu'on les agressent moins
>  - les enfants apprennent que peu importe le sexe, c'est l'amour qui compte.
> 
> Ca en fait des choses qui changent... Et oui, il y a une socit de haine qui s'effondre... c'est peut tre ca la peur de certain.
> ...


Non je prfrerai pas de gay pride du tout.  Il y a plein de ftes traditionnelles, de villages etc pour s'amuser, se retrouver, passer de bons moments, tous ensemble gay ou pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu veux l'volution de la socit pour le mariage homosexuel, mais tu ne veux pas l'volution de l'tat d'esprit pour que les gens se disent "Pacs = union, amour" ?
> 
> Tu sais, tu peux essayer d'voluer toi aussi.
> 
> Sinon pour rejoindre ce que dit souviron, il y a des gens gros, anorexique, qui souffrent de toc, qui sont noir, qui sont arabes, etc ... et eux ne font pas de fte pour affirmer leurs diffrences de faon exubrantes.
> 
> Que l'on dfende la cause homosexuel, je le comprend, mais que l'on dfende la gaypride envers et contre tout, c'est juste impossible.
> 
> C'est un peu comme la polmique qu'il y a eu sur le Tlthon, ou quelqu'un en avait marre que ce soit le tlthon qui rcolte tous les dons alors qu'il y a pleins d'autres maladies  traiter et il avait raison.
> ...


Je suis surtout pour que ceux qui veulent se marier se marier et ceux qui ne veulent pas ne le fasse pas  :;): 

Je dfend les gaypride pas envers et contre tous.
De plus en belgique la Gay-Pride a t rennomm en Belgian Pride pour remobiliser autour de toutes les questions de sexualits et celle-ci est de plus en plus soft.




> Non je prfrerai pas de gay pride du tout. Il y a plein de ftes traditionnelles, de villages etc pour s'amuser, se retrouver, passer de bons moments, tous ensemble gay ou pas.


Ils n'auraient pas (eu) besoin de marche si il n'(avait) n'tait pas discrimin

----------


## david06600

> En fait c'est trs simple : pour moi et d'autres, la couleur de peau ou la naissance n'importent pas. Ce qui compte chez une personne ce sont ses valeurs et ses actes. Limpide et lmentaire, non ?


Oui trs  ::P: , mais pourquoi faut-il importer des millions de gens d'ailleurs ?  Je vois pas le rapport.

----------


## ManusDei

> oui et ?? 13  18 ans, a veut dire problmes au sein de la famille...
> 
> Pas de la socit...


Cf les liens que j'ai mis dans le post au-dessus de celui de BenotM. L'homosexualit n'est pas la seule raison des tentatives de suicide, mais c'est un des facteurs. Un facteur qui dans certains cas entraine  lui tout seul les autres (perte d'estime de soi, sentiment de rejet, etc...). 





> Oui, on pourrait dbattre la dessus des heures encore sans jamais tomber d'accord.  Personnellement je suis contre le mariage et l'adoption d'enfants par les couples homosexuels.


Pourquoi un couple d'adultes responsables ne pourrait pas se marier et adopter des enfants ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> moi j'appelle cela un gnocide.


L dessus, je partage entirement ton avis (mme si je suis plus que rserv sur presque tout le reste du programme du FN).

----------


## Deadpool

Trs divertissant ce sujet.

Je vais aller chercher mon pop corn. 




> Toi tu as l'air de faire une fixation sur la couleur de la peau.  Moi je dis juste que les europens, sont diffrents des africains, des chinois, des arabes ou de tout autres peuples.  Et que j'aimerai conserver cette diffrence.


En gros tu es pour une sorte d'appartheid mondial, on ferme toutes les frontires, on ne se frquente plus les uns les autres.

Vaste programme.

Si j'ai un conseil  te donner, arrte de trainer sur internet, tu risquerais de te faire influencer par une culture diffrente  l'insu de ton plein gr.  :;): 




> Si c'est une question de fiert et vous n'en avez aucune autrement vous ne laisseriez pas ce pays devenir ce qu'il devient, et vous ne trouveriez pas comme *excuse bidon* qu'il faut des immigrs pour construire la France.


Ben l'un des dfis des principaux pays europens est le vieillissement de leur population.

Si l'on garde le mme systme, il faut des actifs, et vu que les europens font moins d'enfants et vivent plus vieux, il faut bien trouver des actifs quelque-part.

A cela s'ajoute au fait que certaines catgories de postes sont bouds par les nationaux, d'o le recourt  une main duvre trangre qui n'y rechigne pas.

En outre, il y a une corrlation entre l'importance de la population et celle du PIB. Avoir une population qui augmente donne des perspectives plus rassurantes qu'avoir une population qui baisse...

Conclusion : pour viter l'immigration, mon cher David, convaincs les vrai franais de faire plein de gosses.  ::mouarf:: 




> Ca c'est ton avis, mais vu que tu dois penser que je suis un haineux, un ngationniste, un nostalgique de l'action franaise, et un no nazis, je me fais pas trop de soucis. * Et les plus gros ngationniste de l'histoire de l'univers c'est plutt  gauche qu'on les trouve.*  Il n'y a qu'a lire quelques articles Rue89 pour s'en convaincre.  Je le cite sans vraiment vouloir faire de pub  ce site, mais je pense bien que c'est sur ce celui que j'ai vu les pires normits en terme de propagande pro immigrationniste, et les exemples les plus tarte  la crme qu'on puisse faire.


Pour la phrase en gras, je citerais Mediat, une personnalit minente qui svissait sur ce forum il y a quelques annes :

"J'affirme premptoirement que toute affirmation premptoire est fausse"!

Quand on affirme un truc pareil, on donne des sources.

Quant  Rue89, a c'est ton ressenti personnel. Pour ma part, c'est plutt de lire les commentaires publis sur le Figaro qui me file des boutons...  ::lol::

----------


## Deadpool

> moi j'appelle cela un gnocide.





> L dessus, je partage entirement ton avis (mme si je suis plus que rserv sur presque tout le reste du programme du FN).


Mouais en mme temps en matire de protection culturelle, le FN se pose l.

Par exemple, je rappelle que le FN est contre la ratification de la Charte europenne des langues rgionales ou minoritaires or la France en compte un certain nombre (basque, breton, catalan, etc...) ce qui fait que celle-ci pourraient tre menaces  terme.

Or une langue, c'est une composante de la culture.

2 poids 2 mesures en somme...

----------


## javamine

> Bon all je savais bien qu'il y en avait qui allait me la sortir celle la.  Change l'ordre des mots dans la phrases si tu n'es pas content , ou je ne sais pas qu'est ce qui te fais dire infrieur ou suprieur ?  Je parle de diffrence.


Oui oui bien sr, ton choix de mot tait un pur hasard ...  ::roll:: 

Tu sais, marine le pen n'a pas russi a me laver le cerveau en me faisant oublier les annes de drapages racistes, des insultes envers les trangers, des comparaisons avec des animaux, des rassemblement nazi de certains partisans... alors ce n'est pas toi qui va y arriver.

Faut vraiment tre stupide pour oser affirmer que le FN n'est pas un parti raciste.

Puis tu as raison, restons chacun dans notre pays, comme a le communautarisme sera encore plus prsent et en + on ne discutera plus et on ne saura plus  quoi ressemble les autres. C'est bien, a va encore accentuer la peur de l'autre et au lieu d'avoir de petits accrochages comme on a maintenant, bah on refera des grandes guerres.  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu sais, marine le pen n'a pas russi a me laver le cerveau en me faisant oublier les annes de drapages racistes, des insultes envers les trangers, des comparaisons avec des animaux, des rassemblement nazi de certains partisans... alors ce n'est pas toi qui va y arriver.


Oulah, c'est son pre a, pas elle. On ne va quand mme pas l'accuser des maux du pre, quand elle a quand mme fait des efforts pour changer le parti et qu'elle a condamn ce genre de drapages.

Bon par contre, quand elle est aller danser avec les neonazis  Vienne, c'tait pas son pre.

----------


## Invit

> En gros tu es pour une sorte d'appartheid mondial, on ferme toutes les frontires, on ne se frquente plus les uns les autres.


Ce n'est pas en caricaturant sa position que tu la combattras... 

On peut tre contre l'immigration (ou contre l'Europe) sans forcment hair les autres. De mme, tre pour ne veut gnralement pas dire "frquenter les autres" (cf 99% de nos bons bobos, qui ont le "mtissage" plein la bouche, mais vivent entre eux dans leurs petits quartiers, avec pour seuls trangers leurs nounous mal payes)





> Ben l'un des dfis des principaux pays europens est le vieillissement de leur population.


Vaste blague! Le vieillissement de la population, ce n'est plus rellement un dfi Franais: la natalit est stabilise (voire progresse), et la population va peu  peu dcroitre avec la disparition des baby boomers. 

C'est, en revanche, LE dfi chinois... Comme quoi, les lieux communs...




> Si l'on garde le mme systme, il faut des actifs, et vu que les europens font moins d'enfants et vivent plus vieux, il faut bien trouver des actifs quelque-part.


Ca c'tait les annes 60. Aujourd'hui, on a trop d'actifs potentiels. La preuve, c'est le chomage...




> A cela s'ajoute au fait que certaines catgories de postes sont bouds par les nationaux, d'o le recourt  une main duvre trangre qui n'y rechigne pas.


Ca aussi, c'est une vaste blague. Si c'tait le cas,  le taux de chomage des immigrs et de leurs enfants serait trs faible, ce qui n'est pas le cas...




> Conclusion : pour viter l'immigration, mon cher David, convaincs les vrai franais de faire plein de gosses.


C'est dj le cas, on a une des plus fortes natalits d'europe. Ca change quoi  l'immigration? Le gouvernement ne pense pas autrement, d'ailleurs, puisqu'il veut limiter l'immigration conomique.

A ce stade tu dois te dire que je suis encart FN. C'est faux, et je ne suis pas d'accord avec David. Mais je reviens  ce que je disais au dbut, on ne combat pas une caricature par une autre caricature.

Il y a un vrai problme d'immigration en France. S'il n'y en avait pas, le discours FN ne ferait pas autant recette. On peut ensuite y chercher d'autres solutions que celles du FN, mais essayer de le nier, ou de faire passer pour des demeurs ceux qui s'en inquitent, c'est une trs mauvaise solution.

Francois (qu'aime pas les blaireaux qui bouffent du popcorn)

----------


## souviron34

> au lieu d'avoir de petits accrochages comme on a maintenant, bah on refera des grandes guerres.


[Mode Humour Nor]

Ben, a serait p'tt pas mal... a ferait pas mal de morts, d'o plus de pbe de chmage, surtout des jeunes (_parce qu'videmment les jeunes seraient particulirement mobiliss voire envoys_) , plus de pbe de scu, plus de pbe de surconsommation, plus de pbes de retraite... En fait a solutionnerait plein de choses...  ::mouarf:: 

[/Mode Humour Nor]

----------


## javamine

> Oulah, c'est son pre a, pas elle. On ne va quand mme pas l'accuser des maux du pre, quand elle a quand mme fait des efforts pour changer le parti et qu'elle a condamn ce genre de drapages.


Euh un parti n'est pas gal  un homme/une femme.
A l'poque de son pre il y avait tout un tas de gens derrire lui qui adhrait  ces ides. Tu crois que ce n'est plus les mmes personnes depuis que sa fille a pris le parti ??!

Marine essaie juste de matriser sa communication, mais dans le fond, c'est le mme parti.




> [Mode Humour Nor]
> 
> Ben, a serait p'tt pas mal... a ferait pas mal de morts, d'o plus de pbe de chmage, surtout des jeunes (_parce qu'videmment les jeunes seraient particulirement mobiliss voire envoys_) , plus de pbe de scu, plus de pbe de surconsommation, plus de pbes de retraite... En fait a solutionnerait plein de choses... 
> 
> [/Mode Humour Nor]


Plus de problme de retraite ? Bah si on envoie tous les jeunes se faire massacrer, qui va payer la rente des p'tits vieux?
Plus de problme de scu? Bah s'il reste que les p'tits vieux, il reste donc que les plus souvent malade  ::mrgreen:: 

En ce moment je dirais plutt qu'il faudrait faire une grande guerre, mais que entre les p'tits vieux de tous les pays !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Vaste blague! Le vieillissement de la population, ce n'est plus rellement un dfi Franais: la natalit est stabilise (voire progresse), et la population va peu  peu dcroitre avec la disparition des baby boomers. 
> 
> C'est dj le cas, on a une des plus fortes natalits d'europe. Ca change quoi  l'immigration? Le gouvernement ne pense pas autrement, d'ailleurs, puisqu'il veut limiter l'immigration conomique.


Demande toi pourquoi on a une des plus fortes natalits d'Europe...




> A ce stade tu dois te dire que je suis encart FN. C'est faux, et je ne suis pas d'accord avec David. Mais je reviens  ce que je disais au dbut, on ne combat pas une caricature par une autre caricature.


Mais tu sais moi je ne juge pas les gens que je ne connais pas.





> Il y a un vrai problme d'immigration en France. S'il n'y en avait pas, le discours FN ne ferait pas autant recette. On peut ensuite y chercher d'autres solutions que celles du FN, mais essayer de le nier, ou de faire passer pour des demeurs ceux qui s'en inquitent, c'est une trs mauvaise solution.


D'immigration ou d'intgration? Ce n'est pas la mme chose.





> Francois (qu'aime pas les blaireaux qui bouffent du popcorn)


Ah non a c'est trop horrible.

----------


## Invit

> Plus de problme de retraite ? Bah si on envoie tous les jeunes se faire massacrer, qui va payer la rente des p'tits vieux?
> Plus de problme de scu? Bah s'il reste que les p'tits vieux, il reste donc que les plus souvent malade


Bah, en mme temps, les petits vieux, ils ne couteront pas cher longtemps, alors que les petits jeunes, faut leur payer leur 5 annes de licence, leurs masters, pis leur chomage jusqu' 30 ans, et de toutes faons ils finiront par couter cher parce qu'ils seront vieux et malades. 

Eliminer les jeunes, ca me parait un bien meilleur investissement...

Francois

----------


## javamine

> Il y a un vrai problme d'immigration en France. S'il n'y en avait pas, le discours FN ne ferait pas autant recette. On peut ensuite y chercher d'autres solutions que celles du FN, mais essayer de le nier, ou de faire passer pour des demeurs ceux qui s'en inquitent, c'est une trs mauvaise solution.


On fait venir dans un pays lac des gens qui avait la religion comme dogme quotidien ... forcment a coince.

Le problme c'est que ds que quelqu'un essaie de se charger du problme, il se fait taxer de partisan du FN/raciste.
Il n'y a qu' voir comment Sarkozy a t considr.

----------


## javamine

> Bah, en mme temps, les petits vieux, ils ne couteront pas cher longtemps, alors que les petits jeunes, faut leur payer leur 5 annes de licence, leurs masters, pis leur chomage jusqu' 30 ans, et de toutes faons ils finiront par couter cher parce qu'ils seront vieux et malades. 
> 
> Eliminer les jeunes, ca me parait un bien meilleur investissement...
> 
> Francois


Bah non les vieux ne sont plus bon  rien a part marcher avec leur canne. Ils ne pourront rien produire.
Et le chmage on pourra le financer facilement si on a plus  payer les retraites.

De toute faon quand ils finiront vieux et malade, bah on les enverra en guerre!

----------


## ManusDei

> Euh un parti n'est pas gal  un homme/une femme.
> A l'poque de son pre il y avait tout un tas de gens derrire lui qui adhrait  ces ides. Tu crois que ce n'est plus les mmes personnes depuis que sa fille a pris le parti ??!
> 
> Marine essaie juste de matriser sa communication, mais dans le fond, c'est le mme parti.


Il y a quelques allums qui sont partis du FN, justement, et les postes  "responsabilit" du FN ont chang de mains.


@Deadpool : L'impact des immigrs sur la natalit est assez faible (pas assez d'immigrs en France pour a). Ils font en effet plus d'enfants que la moyenne nationnale, mais pas leurs enfants (ni les enfants de leurs enfants).

----------


## Invit

> Demande toi pourquoi on a une des plus fortes natalits d'Europe...


C'est faux. La natalit des immigrs est plus leve, mais la natalit franaise "de souche" reste au dessus de celle des autres europens, et c'est comme cela depuis pas mal de temps. Si tu ne me crois pas, regarde les chiffres publis par l'INED, ils le rptent depuis des annes.




> D'immigration ou d'intgration? Ce n'est pas la mme chose.


L'intgration dont on parle, ces celle des immigrs, ca me parait un peu li, non?

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Bah non les vieux ne sont plus bon  rien a part marcher avec leur canne. Ils ne pourront rien produire.


C'est pas eux qui vont gagner la guerre, alors... Du coup on perd les retraites, mais on gagne l'occupation, les dommages de guerre, tout ca...

Les jeunes, eux, ils ont une chance de gagner. Faut juste leur faire croire qu'ils se battent pour dfendre une libert fondamentale, genre leur droit  tlcharger la dernire saison de Dexter, ou l'accs libre et gratuit  Twitter, et l, t'as le meilleur : moins de jeunes, et de juteuses indemnits de guerre...

Bon, s'il y a des dommages collatraux parce que des frappes chirurgicales tombent sur des maisons de retraites, on ne va pas pleurer. Mais je reste sur l'ide gnrale : la guerre, c'est comme la taille des potirons, faut couper les feuilles jeunes pour avoir de beaux fruits.

(Ben oui, moi je suis vieux, et j'aime le jardinage..)

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est faux. La natalit des immigrs est plus leve, mais la natalit franaise "de souche" reste au dessus de celle des autres europens, et c'est comme cela depuis pas mal de temps. Si tu ne me crois pas, regarde les chiffres publis par l'INED, ils le rptent depuis des annes.


Avec les tristes consquences que l'on sait : +40%, de population en 40 ans.

----------


## javamine

> C'est pas eux qui vont gagner la guerre, alors... Du coup on perd les retraites, mais on gagne l'occupation, les dommages de guerre, tout ca...


Bah non c'est pour a que j'ai dis que chaque pays devait envoyer que ces vieux, comme a tous les pays y gagnent !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Demande toi pourquoi on a une des plus fortes natalits d'Europe...


Ce qui est dj en soi un problme, aggrav encore par l'immigration.

----------


## Invit

> Avec les tristes consquences que l'on sait : +40%, de population en 40 ans.


L'accroissement de la population, ce n'est pas toujours li  la natalit.

Les +40% sont en grande partie ds  l'immigration (on a actuellement plus de 7 millions d'immigrs, si on cumule sur 40 ans, ca fait du monde), et un peu  l'allongement de la dure de vie (que je ne qualifierais pas de triste).

La natalit franaise, en fait, est assez voisine du seuil de remplacement de la population, et n'a quasiment pas d'effet. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Bah non c'est pour a que j'ai dis que chaque pays devait envoyer que ces vieux, comme a tous les pays y gagnent !


Dans ce cas, une loi limitant la dure de vie serait assez efficace. Je pense qu'il faudrait la fixer en fonction de l'age de la retraite: disons dpart + 5 ans. 

Ca aurait un gentil effet de bord, puisqu'on verrait les controleurs ariens et les conducteurs de locomotives *exiger* le report de l'age de leur retraite. 

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

@David06600
Dj le problme est que tu assimiles immigrs et franais issus de l'immigration. Tu nies  ces derniers (et  beaucoup de franais dont les familles le sont depuis des sicles) la qualit de franais puisqu'ils ne sont pas blancs et chrtiens (et anti-immigrs puisque c'est apparemment une qualit ncessaire pour mriter le titre de bon franais). Tu as tent d'esquiver sur ce sujet en ramenant la question aux immigrs mais par immigrs tu n'entends pas immigr, tu entends autre chose. Ce qui est d'ailleurs amusant puisque le FN, dans son processus de normalisation (hypocrite mais contraignant pour eux), a cess de faire cette assimilation et ne rpondrait donc pas  tes attentes : mme si Marine chassait les immigrs (ce qui est impossible), la majorit des musulmans seraient toujours l, dsol pour toi. Il te faut retrouver un parti plus extrmiste. Ceux qui te rvulsent ne sont pas immigrs, ils sont franais. Et le FN les humiliera mais, bien qu'ils en aient envie, il ne fera pas grand chose contre eux car ce serait aller contre les fondements de la Rpublique Franaise, ce qui est impossible  conjuguer avec une tiquette de parti normal.


Ensuite sur les immigrs eux-mmes, le fait est que nous avons au moins besoin d'un certain nombre d'entre eux :
* Nous n'avons pas assez de mdecins et il faut dix ans pour en former un et certains mdecins pensent qu'en largissant le numerus clausus nous ferions une erreur du fait de la baisse de niveau que cela engendrerait.
* Nos propres lites prfrent se tourner vers la finance et le management, d'o des difficults  avoir des ingnieurs et docteurs de qualit. largir le recrutement ne rpond pas au problme : nous avons besoin de bons ingnieurs, pas de pseudo-ingnieurs infoutus de calculer ne serait-ce qu'une drive. L'immigration rpond en partie  ce problme.
* J'ai parl des ingnieurs et des mdecins mais le problme est tendu  de nombreux emplois qualifis (tudes suprieures ou professionnelles, des infirmires  des ouvriers spcialiss) qui demandent plusieurs annes de formation. Jusqu' prsent aucun gouvernement n'a t capable de mettre en place un service efficace pour a parce que a cote trs cher. Et avec un budget en dficit comme le ntre a risque de n'tre encore pas demain la veille.
* Il y a des emplois dont des franais ne veulent pas, parce qu'ils sont temporaires ou trs pnibles. J'imagine que ta rponse sera la contrainte mais les employs de force sont rarement trs productifs et motivs, et pour cette raison les patrons n'en raffolent pas (chaque employ a un cot additionnel li au matriel qu'il utilise, la surface qu'il occupe, etc). Cela tant dit, dans l'absolu, les immigrs qui prennent ces emplois-ci ne sont pas ncessaires si tu es prt  "rgler" le problme  coups de travaux forcs et de subventions ou de sous-salaires, mme si a risque de coter bien cher et de ne pas faire grand bien  ces entreprises ou de paupriser ces nouveaux travailleurs forcs.
* Il y a les immigrs au titre du regroupement familial. Stricto sensu, nous n'en n'avons pas besoin mais tu ne peux pas  la fois vouloir les mdecins trangers et refuser qu'ils viennent avec leur famille. Dans ce cas ils iront aux USA ou ailleurs.


Ensuite tu affirmes que le FN expulserait les immigrs. Non, ils affirment qu'ils le feront en tapant du poing sur la table, comme ce qu'a fait Sarkozy avant. Vouloir n'est pas pouvoir. Crois-tu que les Le Pen ont un dtecteur d'immigrs illgaux ou quelque chose de ce genre ? Comprends-tu que les immigrs illgaux sont en-dehors du systme ? Le FN ne dit jamais comment il fera et pour une raison simple : comme Sarkozy avant eux ils n'en n'ont pas la plus petite ide. Nous n'avons pas les moyens de doubler les services de police, dj trs nombreux par habitant, et je vois des priorits plus urgentes pour eux que la chasse aux sans-papiers qui absorbe dj une part trs importante de leur activit. Sans parler des lois liberticides qu'il faudrait voter pour rendre le processus plus efficace (pour par exemple ratisser tout un quartier armes au poing en rentrant de force dans chaque appartement quitte  fracturer toutes les portes qui ne s'ouvriront pas).


Enfin, tu affirmes que les immigrs sont la raison de nos problmes. Mais quel rapport entre eux et la finance internationale, les dlocalisations, la perte de notre industrie, le vieillissement de la population, l'absence de politique trangre Europenne, le sentiment d'inscurit, le chmage, etc ? Le FN tire un tableau simpliste pour les blmer de tout mais sur tout ce que j'ai mentionn prcdemment au mieux tu trouves un petit surcrot de dlinquance et de chmage causs par limmigration elle-mme et rien de plus. Non seulement les immigrs ne sont pas un problme (ils posent autant de problmes - dont certains pourraient tre mieux grs - qu'ils en rsolvent) mais nous avons  ct de a de vrais problmes qui ne se rsoudront pas en tapant du poing sur la table et en agitant les bras. Cinq annes de ventilateur auraient d te faire comprendre a.

----------


## ManusDei

> L'intgration dont on parle, ces celle des immigrs, ca me parait un peu li, non?


Le plus gros problme d'intgration est avec les descendants "visibles" des immigrs. Alors qu'ils sont Franais.

En fait, les enfants d'immigrs ne sont pas traits comme des Franais entiers. Toujours des "Franais d'origine machinchose", qui ne seraient pas totalement, ou pas vraiment Franais.

Par exemple, on va souvent demander  un maghrbin ou un arabe si il mange du "rahlouf" au lieu de demander si il mange du porc.

----------


## Invit

> Le plus gros problme d'intgration est avec les descendants "visibles" des immigrs. Alors qu'ils sont Franais.


On peut tre immigr et francais, mais a ne change pas le fond du dbat : le problme d'intgration n'existe que parce qu'il y a une immigration, non?




> En fait, les enfants d'immigrs ne sont pas traits comme des Franais entiers. Toujours des "Franais d'origine machinchose", qui ne seraient pas totalement, ou pas vraiment Franais.


C'est un peu plus compliqu, non? 

D'abord, ce ne sont pas "les enfants d'immigrs" mais "certains enfants d'immigrs" (et pas ncessairement d'une origine particulire, c'est l que le discours du FN est caricatural, mais le tiens aussi). La plupart des immigrants s'intgrent. 

Ensuite, ce n'est pas juste la faon dont les mchants bolosses les traitent. Tu as des de gens qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer du tout.

Enfin, ce n'est pas juste un problme d'immigrs et d'enfants d'immigrs, car la socit franaise 'de souche' est elle mme divise sur la politique  tenir, entre ceux qui veulent une vision exclusivement intgratrice (cf le discours d'un Zemmour) et les dfenseurs d'un communautarisme  l'amricaine (cf le discours sur le mtissage, ou la vision d'un front de gauche).

Mais tout ceci me conforte dans l'ide qu'il y a bien un problme de l'immigration en france, et qu'on ferait bien mieux d'en parler que de le nier ou de s'insulter dessus.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> D'abord, ce ne sont pas "les enfants d'immigrs" mais "certains enfants d'immigrs" (et pas ncessairement d'une origine particulire, c'est l que le discours du FN est caricatural, mais le tiens aussi). La plupart des immigrants s'intgrent.


On peut tre immigr et Franais, mais quand on est un enfant d'immigr, on est Franais  moins d'avoir refus la nationalit. Et tu peux faire ce que tu veux pour t'intgrer, si on te rebalance tes "origines"  la gueule rgulirement en supposant que tu correspond  un prototype (rfrence  l'affaire Hortefeux), tu ne seras pas intgr  la socit.





> Mais tout ceci me conforte dans l'ide qu'il y a bien un problme de l'immigration en france, et qu'on ferait bien mieux d'en parler que de le nier ou de s'insulter dessus.


C'est ce qu'on fait.

----------


## DonQuiche

> la socit franaise 'de souche' est elle mme divise sur la politique  tenir, entre ceux qui veulent une vision exclusivement intgratrice (cf le discours d'un Zemmour) et les dfenseurs d'un communautarisme  l'amricaine (cf le discours sur le mtissage, ou la vision d'un front de gauche).


Je ne crois pas que le clivage soit celui-ci : peu de gens souhaitent un communautarisme, y compris  gauche. Le clivage est avant tout entre ceux qui acceptent que des mosques soient construites et que sur les deux repas de la cantine l'un soit vgtarien, et ceux qui refusent les deux par exemple. Autrement dit, acceptons-nous de dplacer le consensus tabli il y a un sicle pour que chacun y trouve son compte (mme dmarche qu'il y a un sicle, actualise en fonction des nouvelles reprsentations) ou bien ceux que ce consensus ne satisfait pas doivent-ils se taire (ce qui revient  les nier) ? Tu as tout un spectre dattitudes possibles et c'est plutt l qu'est le dbat.




> Ensuite, ce n'est pas juste la faon dont les mchants bolosses les traitent. Tu as des de gens qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer du tout.


Tu as raison il ne faut pas nier l'un de ces deux problmes. Mais il ne faut pas nier l'autre non plus. Pour un qui sme le bazar et rejette la France, combien veulent simplement vivre leur vie mais se heurtent  des murs de verre ?

----------


## Deadpool

@ManusDei, DonQuiche

Exactement ce que j'entendais par l.

@fcharton, concernant la natalit, a me surprends, j'irai voir sur le site de l'INED  (enfin pas de suite car le proxy est peu permissif ici  ::(: ).

----------


## Invit

> Je ne crois pas que le clivage soit celui-ci : peu de gens souhaitent un communautarisme, y compris  gauche. Le clivage est avant tout entre ceux qui acceptent que des mosques soient construites et que sur les deux repas de la cantine l'un soit vgtarien, et ceux qui refusent les deux par exemple.


Peu de gens veulent d'un communautarisme extrme, comme trs peu considrent qu'ils faut ne construire aucune mosque (ou qu'il faut imposer le porc  la cantine...). Comme toujours, chacun diabolise l'autre camp, ce qui transforme ce qui mriterait un dbat en un combat de strotypes et d'indignations manufactures...

Mais je crois qu'on parle au fond de la mme chose. Et tu as parfaitement raison quand tu parles d'un "ancien consensus", car c'est de cela qu'il s'agit. 

Je crois que la "vision de droite" (pour simplifier) considre que l'objet de l'intgration consiste  faire disparaitre l'appartenance prcdente. Cela ne veut pas dire que la socit n'volue pas, mais qu'en devenant franais on abdique une part de ses origines. (Remarque que c'est exactement la critique que l'on fait au FN: ne les qualifiez pas d'immigrs, ils sont francais comme vous et moi). 

La "vision de gauche" (toujours pour simplifier) propose, je crois, de remettre en cause ce consensus, et d'adopter un systme plus proche de celui en vigueur en Amrique du Nord, o des populations installes depuis des annes continuent  revendiquer leurs origines. Dans cette approche, l'identit nationale est la somme de ces origines successives, elle volue au fil des migrations.

Je pense que ces deux points de vue sont parfaitement dfendables, et qu'il n'y a pas de position courageuse et de position lche, ou d'attitude moderne et d'attitude ringarde. 

Et je crois que la question divise, et mriterait un vrai dbat. Malheureusement, ces sujets sont pain bnit pour les "indigns" des deux camps. Regarde les cris  d'orfraie quand on a voulu parler d'identit nationale (c'est pourtant exactement de cela qu'il s'agit).

Du coup, on tergiverse, on nie la ralit, la situation se dgrade, et les perdants sont... les immigrs que certains prtendent dfendre...




> Tu as raison il ne faut pas nier l'un de ces deux problmes. Mais il ne faut pas nier l'autre non plus. Pour un qui sme le bazar et rejette la France, combien veulent simplement vivre leur vie mais se heurtent  des murs de verre ?


Je suis d'accord. Mais les murs de verre ne tomberont que parce que la socit voluera. En refusant le dbat, on fait le jeu des extrmes, on radicalise les comportements, et on empche cette volution. Ces questions se posaient dj il y a trente ans, mais ni la gauche ni la droite n'ont voulu en dbattre (c'est tellement plus pratique d'en faire une exploitation politicienne). Du coup, ca s'est dgrad. Maintenant, on peut faire comme avec la dette, prtendre que ce n'est pas un vrai problme, attendre, et voir...

Francois

----------


## unknow0

> Ensuite, ce n'est pas juste la faon dont les mchants bolosses les traitent. Tu as des de gens qui ne veulent pas s'intgrer du tout.


comme les nationaliste extremiste corse/breton/autre mais pour eux en fait beucoup moins un fromage ....

----------


## Bluedeep

> comme les nationaliste extremiste corse/breton/autre mais pour eux en fait beucoup moins un fromage ....


Difficile d'imaginer une comparaison plus ridicule. Ceux l demande juste qu'on les laisse tranquille *chez eux*

----------


## javamine

> Difficile d'imaginer une comparaison plus ridicule. Ceux l demande juste qu'on les laisse tranquille *chez eux*


 ::roll::  chez eux c'est chez nous aussi, a reste la France aux dernires nouvelles

----------


## unknow0

> Difficile d'imaginer une comparaison plus ridicule. Ceux l demande juste qu'on les laisse tranquille *chez eux*


pourtant ils sont francais et malgres le fait d'etre tres mal integrer (pour les independentiste pas les autre) personne ne se questione sur leur nationaliter, par contre quand c'est mosouf ou mohamed ne francais de parent francais l sa passe plus?

----------


## Marco46

> [...] Sinon nous nous dirigeons soit vers du communautarisme, pas idal je trouve, soit vers un mtissage complet de la population (je pense que c'est ce vous esprez) et* moi j'appelle cela un gnocide*.  Si tu vois d'autres alternatives n'hsites pas  m'en faire part.  Dsol si je me sens plus proche d'un autre europen que d'un africain...


Mais qui t'as piss dans le cerveau ? On est tous des mtis, la diffrence c'est que non seulement tu es raciste,  la rigueur a te regarde, mais en plus tu veux imposer aux autres tes rgles draconiennes.

Quand j'ai vu le msg de Bluedeep disant qu'il tait d'accord je pensais que vous parliez de l'IVG mais en fait non, le mtissage c'est un gnocide  :8O: 

norme, un gnocide de quoi ? C'est qui qui est tu ?

EDIT : Et en passant, ce n'est pas ce que je veux, c'est juste que c'est comme a que a marche depuis la nuit des temps. Je suis ni pour ni contre, je m'en cogne, a marche comme a.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quand j'ai vu le msg de Bluedeep disant qu'il tait d'accord je pensais que vous parliez de l'IVG mais en fait non, le mtissage c'est un gnocide


Non, mais ca va pas  :8O: 
je n'ai jamais rien post permettant de donner  penser que j'approuve les dlire du FN sur l'IVG. Au contraire, j'ai prcis que c'est un des nombreux points de leur programme qui me faisait gerber.A vrai dire, je ne trouve que 3 points positifs dans leur programme :

- l'immigration 
- le rtablissement de la peine de mort
- la suppression du permis  point.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, mais ca va pas 
> je n'ai jamais rien post permettant de donner  penser que j'approuve les dlire du FN sur l'IVG. Au contraire, j'ai prcis que c'est un des nombreux points de leur programme qui me faisait gerber.A vrai dire, je ne trouve que 3 points positifs dans leur programme :
> 
> - l'immigration 
> - le rtablissement de la peine de mort
> - la suppression du permis  point.


Donc c'est bien ce que je disais, tu disais (sur le post 186 de ce fil) que t'tais d'accord avec David. Donc puisque David semble ne pas avoir envie (ou est incapable de) s'expliquer sur ce point (et sur les autres, parce que "gauchiste" n'est pas un argument ^^), pourrais-tu nous expliquer (qu'on rigole un peu) en quoi le mtissage est-il un gnocide ?

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, les enfants d'immigrs ne sont pas traits comme des Franais entiers. Toujours des "Franais d'origine machinchose", qui ne seraient pas totalement, ou pas vraiment Franais.
> 
> Par exemple, on va souvent demander  un maghrbin ou un arabe si il mange du "rahlouf" au lieu de demander si il mange du porc.





> Et tu peux faire ce que tu veux pour t'intgrer, si on te rebalance tes "origines"  la gueule rgulirement en supposant que tu correspond  un prototype (rfrence  l'affaire Hortefeux), tu ne seras pas intgr  la socit.


De l'autre ct , si tu te revendiques "beur" (_ce qui est bien le raccourci de "rebeu", donc "arabe" en verlan_) ou "black", tu te places sur le terrain de l'origine et non du quartier ou de la couche sociale... 

Donc la situation n'est pas aussi claire que l'on veut bien le dire...







> Je pense que ces deux points de vue sont parfaitement dfendables, et qu'il n'y a pas de position courageuse et de position lche, ou d'attitude moderne et d'attitude ringarde.


Pour avoir longtemps vcu des 2 cts, avec les 2 systmes, mrement rflchi, et trs longuement discut, y compris avec des nationalistes, je dirais que le systme franais est logique avec et en parfait accord avec la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen...

Je l'ai dj cit, mais visiblement tout le monde ici - et dans le monde politique - en fait peu de cas : la diffrence de fond entre les 2 systmes est la notion de citoyen dans un cas oppos  la personne dans l'autre.... 

Dans les textes d'oriigne des 2 systmes, et donc dans l'histoire depuis...

Le port d'armes est un droit garanti aux USA par la Constitution des  Pres Fondateurs pour la protection individuelle... Et, comme elle traite de personnes et des Droits de la Personne, l'Etat est oblig d'accepter et de fournir un service adapt  toute personne le demandant...

Symtriquement, la Dclaration des Droits franaise dit que les citoyens sont gaux devant la loi, et que la loi est la mme pour tous...


Donc, si on penche vers le systme d'intgration  la Nord-Amricaine, on penche vers les Droits de la Personne. Dans ce cas, c'est contraire  la Dclaration des Droits, et il faut abandonner la notion de citoyen...

D'autre part, cette attitude nord-amricaine a aussi des racines profondment historiques et de bte gographie : d'une part 99% de la population des USA est faite d'migrs d'il y a moins de 200 ans, et d'autre part la gographie donnait de l'espace aux villes, avec pour consquence l'tablissement de quartiers par origine...

A l'inverse, en Europe, et en particulier en France (mais c'est vrai ailleurs), les villes sont souvent construites depuis plus de 1000 ans,  et les migrs se mettent  habiter par catgorie sociale, comme les autres, par manque de place et par prix : les rches dans les quartiers riches, les pauvres dans les quartiers pauvres...

Ce qui fait que, si on rsume avec maintenant presque 2 sicles d'histoire de grosses migrations diverses dans les 2 systmes :
Le systme "communautariste" facilite la vie des migrants de premire gnration (_ils se retrouvent entre eux, gardent leurs coutumes, leurs bouffes, leurs bars_), mais n'intgre pas vraiment les gnrations suivantes, qui resteront des "italo-amrician", des "grco-amricains", des "russo-amricains", etc etc, se mariant souvent entre eux, et n'ayant que peu de contact avec les autres communauts (_souvent mme ne parlant pratiquement que leur langue d'origine, dforme car reste celle des primo-arrivants, alors qu'elle a volu dan le pays d'origine_). Souvent aussi ayant t dans des coles diffrentes, surtout confessionnelles.
Le systme "assimilatoire" est difficile pour les primo-arrivants (_souvent problmes de langues, de culture, de coutumes_) , cependant leurs enfants et descendants sont normalement parfaitement intgrs, car ayant t  la mme cole. Les Franais ont toujours cependant eu un fond de racisme dans cette intgration, avec les "polaks", puis les "ritals", les "vaches espagnoles", etc.. Ds que vous prononcez un nom  consonnance trangre, les gens se sentent oblig de faire une remarque sur "_tiens, c'est pas russe comme nom ? C'est pas polonais ou italien ?_".

De plus, le cas des 50 dernires annes est particulier, et je pense qu'il est d d'une part aux guerres coloniales et la Guerre d'Algrie, qui a quand mme t une guerre civile en France, provoquant un racisme immdiat  l'arrive massive en 1962, et d'autre part  un racisme anti-noir entretenu par les attitudes coloniales des boites franaises au Gabon, Niger, Sngal... qui s'y sont rendues matres justement fin des annes 50  et annes 60....

De plus, je trouve que le mouvement "touche pas  mon pote", a, quand il a dmarr dans le dbut des annes 80, avec les mots d'ordre de "_droit  la diffrence_" et l'utilisation des termes "_beur_" et "_black_",   malheureusement prennis et enracin quelque chose qui tait en train de disparatre naturellement avec les jeunes gnrations....

Le "droit  la diffrence" est devenu une "revendication de la diffrence", puis une "affirmation de la diffrence", puis une "fiert de la diffrence"", pour devenir un "rejet de ce qui n'est pas comme moi".... et du coup de la culture et des rgles et de la socit dans laquelle ils vivent (et qui est la leur).



Donc , pour conclure, je pense que quel que soit le systme mis, c'est le racisme initial des franais et simultanment les squelles de la Guerre d'Algrie qui en sont les causes, et que changer le systme n'arrangerait rien, bien au contraire, en valorisant les revendications communautaires, et donc en exacerbant le discours nationaliste en contre partie. De plus, il faudrait enlever les articles de la Constiution correspondant  citoyen...

Dans un pays de purs migrs comme les USA, le Canada, la Nouvelle-Zlande, le "communautarisme" se conoit et se vit aisment.

Dans un pays ancien, mais divers et souvent assez ouvert comme l'Angleterre,  cela peut ventuellement tre appliqu (_mais gnre aujourd"hui des tensions trs vives et un racisme d'une bonne part de la  population, avec en face un anglisme abruti des intellectuels de gauche_), mais dans des vieux pays avec une forte tradition idenditaire comme la France, l'Espagne, l'Alllemagne, le communautarisme amnerait inexorablement  des guerres civiles ou  l'mergence de dictateurs racistes...

.

----------


## ManusDei

> De l'autre ct , si tu te revendiques "beur" (_ce qui est bien le raccourci de "rebeu", donc "arabe" en verlan_) ou "black", tu te places sur le terrain de l'origine et non du quartier ou de la couche sociale...


Oui, mais je parle de tout un tas de gens  qui on colle l'tiquette "beur", alors qu'ils ont rien demand, et ce quoi qu'ils disent. Et quand tu vois que les tiquettes "franais", "terroir" sont monopolises par le FN, a donne pas envie de se revendiquer franais.

N'importe quel apro en entreprise, si y a un arabe nouvellement arriv dans l'entreprise, y aura toujours le boulet de service pour lui demander si il boit du vin, ou pour dire "j'ai pris du jus d'orange, au cas o tu boives pas d'alcool". Ca part d'un bon sentiment, mais a laisse toujours sous-entendre que la personne n'est pas "normale" (dans le sens ne respecte pas la norme, saucisson et vin rouge), et qu'on a fait un effort pour lui, alors qu'il n'a rien demand.

Edit : Sinon t'as l'autre boulet de service, qui va poser des questions sur "ton pays"

----------


## Invit

> A l'inverse, en Europe, et en particulier en France (mais c'est vrai ailleurs), les villes sont souvent construites depuis plus de 1000 ans,  et les migrs se mettent  habiter par catgorie sociale, comme les autres, par manque de place et par prix : les rches dans les quartiers riches, les pauvres dans les quartiers pauvres...


En France, il y a galement l'hritage de 1789. Avant la rvolution, les franais sont les sujets du roi de France. Avec la chute de la monarchie se pose la question de l'identit nationale : qu'est ce qu'tre francais? La rponse est donne par les fdrations, en 1790, puis avec la guerre, l'anne suivante: on est franais parce qu'on vit sur un certain territoire, ET parce qu'on se fdre, volontairement, autour d'un certain nombre d'ides communes. Ce sont ces fdrations, bien plus que la chute de la Bastille, qu'on fte de 14 Juillet. Ces citoyens fdrs forment le peuple, dont on crit le nom sur les drapeaux et au dbut des lois. 

Ce double principe, droit du sol et valeurs communes, implique l'assimilation des immigrs. Les enfants d'immigrs deviennent franais parce qu'ils sont ns ici, mais du coup, ils *doivent* en adopter les valeurs. Et tous les petits franais ont "des anctres gaulois". 


Au dbut, les USA fonctionnent exactement sur le mme modle. "We the people ..." dit la dclaration d'indpendance.

Je crois que le communautarisme y apparait plus tard, sous l'effet de l'mancipation des esclaves (dans le nord et les nouveaux territoires au milieu du 19eme, puis partout aprs la Guerre de Scession). Les communauts apparaissent d'abord comme une forme de sgrgation: les blancs ne veulent pas vivre avec les noirs, qui s'tend ensuite aux nouveaux arrivants.


On peut bien sur revenir sur tout cela, au nom du mtissage, de la modernit, etc... mais c'est un dbat de fond.




> Les Franais ont toujours cependant eu un fond de racisme dans cette intgration, avec les "polaks", puis les "ritals", les "vaches espagnoles", etc.. Ds que vous prononcez un nom  consonance trangre, les gens se sentent oblig de faire une remarque sur "_tiens, c'est pas russe comme nom ? C'est pas polonais ou italien ?_".


La loi prvoit ce cas de figure : quand on est naturalis, on a le droit de franciser son nom de famille. Et pendant trs longtemps, le premier signe d'appartenance  la communaut nationale consistait  donner des prnoms francais  ses enfants (d'o les algriens, ou vietnamiens, appels Simone ou Raymond).

Ceci dit, on a aujourd'hui le mot "racisme" un peu facile. On entend souvent, aussi: "tiens ca n'est pas alsacien? ou du sud ouest?"...




> De plus, le cas des 50 dernires annes est particulier, et je pense qu'il est d d'une part aux guerres coloniales et la Guerre d'Algrie, et d'autre part  un racisme anti-noir entretenu par les attitudes coloniales des boites franaises au Gabon, Niger, Sngal...


Pourquoi, dans ce cas n'y a-t-il pas eu de problme avec les vietnamiens, autre pays colonis? J'ai l'impression qu'on cherche  faire porter au colonialisme un chapeau qui n'est pas le sien....

A mon avis, les difficults actuelles viennent de deux choses : 

D'abord, la nature de l'immigration des trente glorieuses. Au dpart, un grand nombre de travailleurs immigrs (notamment les nord africains), venaient seuls, laissant leur famille au pays. L'ide, certainement naive, tait qu'ils n'taient prsents sur le territoire que temporairement, et rentreraient au pays aprs. Personne ne voyait, donc, d'intrt  chercher  intgrer ces trangers (regarde la diffrence avec les vietnamiens, dont on savait qu'il ne rentreraient pas). 

La crise de 74, puis le regroupement familial, ont transform le temporaire en dfinitif, et pos un norme problme d'intgration. Autrefois, on comptait un peu sur le service militaire pour faire une partie du boulot, mais...

Ensuite, le dbat s'est politis. D'abord, l'ide de nation fonde sur le droit du sol et des valeurs commune a t critique par tous les penseurs issus du marxisme (donc fortement internationalistes, et qui divisaient le monde en classes, plutt qu'en peuples). Deux visions se sont affrontes, qui auraient mrit un dbat, sauf que, c'tait l'poque de la monte du FN, et les politiciens des deux bords, ont trouv plus pratique de politiser la chose. 

Du coup, a a pourri, et on en est l...




> Le "droit  la diffrence" est devenu une "revendication de la diffrence", puis une "affirmation de la diffrence", puis une "fiert de la diffrence"", pour devenir un "rejet de ce qui n'est pas comme moi".... et du coup de la culture et des rgles et de la socit dans laquelle ils vivent


Tout  fait, la politisation du dbat a aggrav une crise identitaire dj complique, et le "droit  la diffrence" s'est souvent traduit en pratique par la formation de communauts gographiques (on vit entre soi) qui rendent le dialogue encore plus complexe.




> c'est le racisme initial des franais et simultanment les squelles de la Guerre d'Algrie qui en sont les causes.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais comme je suis francais, et blanc, ce ne serait pas bien de ma part de ne pas m'accuser de racisme. Donc, si tu veux... Battons notre coulpe et vive la repentance.

Srieusement, je ne crois pas que le racisme ou la dcolonisation soient la cause principale des problmes actuels, mais peu importe, au fond. Mme si c'tait le cas, a ne rglerait rien.

Ce qui est certain, en revanche, c'est que la tendance qu'ont nos politiques (et d'une large partie des dirigeants et des opinions africaines et asiatiques)  tout ramener, toujours, au colonialisme et au racisme dont ils ont t victimes, fait davantage partie du problme que de la solution.

On est sortis des guerres en europe le jour o l'on a dcid, de part et d'autre, qu'on arrtait d'en parler (et qu'on abandonnait les griefs lgitimes qu'on pouvait avoir). C'est comme cela qu'on soldera l'esclavage et la colonisation. Maintenant, a demande une maturit que l'on n'a peut tre pas, et a privera de ressources ceux qui en font leur fond de commerce...  

Francois

----------


## Invit

> N'importe quel apro en entreprise, si y a un arabe nouvellement arriv dans l'entreprise, y aura toujours le boulet de service pour lui demander si il boit du vin, ou pour dire "j'ai pris du jus d'orange, au cas o tu boives pas d'alcool". Ca part d'un bon sentiment, mais a laisse toujours sous-entendre que la personne n'est pas "normale" (dans le sens ne respecte pas la norme, saucisson et vin rouge), et qu'on a fait un effort pour lui, alors qu'il n'a rien demand.


On est un peu dans la caricature mdiatique, l, non?

Je veux dire, du jus d'orange aux pots, j'en ai toujours vu, depuis que je travaille (et a fait des annes), simplement parce qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un qui ne boit pas (souvent, les femmes). La charcuterie, c'tait pareil, tu avais la personne qui mangeait cacher, ceux qui taient au rgime, ceux qui n'aimaient pas...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Et quand tu vois que les tiquettes "franais", "terroir" sont monopolises par le FN, a donne pas envie de se revendiquer franais.


Par ici, c'est 100% socialiste et communiste, et l'appellation "terroir" fleuri...

De l'autre ct, si les partis et la "bien-pensance" politique enpche d'attaquer ou de parler de vrais problmes, ou d'utiliser des termes normaux, et que le FN est le seul  les soulever ou les utiliser, eh bien je dirais tant pis pour la politique poiliticienne et son enfermement crtin.... Que cela soit utilis  des fins politiciennes par le FN n'empche pas que ce soit des termes et des sujets tout  fait normaux... Ne pas les considrer comme tels ne fait qu'apporter de l'eau au moulin du FN...





> N'importe quel apro en entreprise, si y a un arabe nouvellement arriv dans l'entreprise, y aura toujours le boulet de service pour lui demander si il boit du vin, ou pour dire "j'ai pris du jus d'orange, au cas o tu boives pas d'alcool". Ca part d'un bon sentiment, mais a laisse toujours sous-entendre que la personne n'est pas "normale" (dans le sens ne respecte pas la norme, saucisson et vin rouge), et qu'on a fait un effort pour lui, alors qu'il n'a rien demand.


Ben oui, a part d'un bon sentiment.. Pourquoi faudrait-il toujours qu'il y ait des sous-entendus ???

Au vu de la monte des revendications, il devient lgitime de le demander. ou de le signaler.. En reprenant ce que je disais prcdemment, les primo-arrivants des annes 60 n'ont jamais demand quoi que ce soit : ils s'occupaient de leurs affaires, ftaient l'Ait-El-Kbir, mais mangeaient du saucisson ou buvaient du vin (_sauf si ils taient vraiment trs pratiquants_) sans jamais dire quoi que ce soit...

Maintenant, on veut des menus spciaux dans les cantines, par exemple, ou des horaires spciaux dans les piscines, donc forcment la tendance  l'inverse est de prciser et ou faire remarquer....






> Edit : Sinon t'as l'autre boulet de service, qui va poser des questions sur "ton pays"


a oui, mais l aussi comme je disais plus haut, c'est valable pour tous les noms  consonnance trangre...

Et mme plus : le Franais, surtout si il est instruit, et encore plus si il lit les trucs comme le Monde, Le Monde Diplomatique, et est engag en politique, en sait toujours plus sur le pays que celui qui en vient...  ::calim2::  Alors qu'au maximum ils y ont t en vacances, et sinon ils ont lus... 

Et c'est valable quel que soit le pays : j'ai eu d'innombrables affrontements  propos du Canada ou des USA avec des gens me disant "_c'est comme a l-bas_"...

----------


## ManusDei

> On est un peu dans la caricature mdiatique, l, non?


Non, on est dans le vcu d'une partie de mes proches (les commentaires), les autres tant "blancs". Oui parfois ils ne vont pas prendre de charcuterie ou de vin (pour cause de rgime ou parce qu'ils n'aiment pas le vin en question), et si les gens prsents ne les ont pas dj vu picoler ou manger du saucisson, il y en a toujours un pour faire les commentaires sur l'origine ou la religion suppose.
Et je rejoins le commentaire de souviron sur le fait que ces personnes dont les parents (ou grand-parents) sont trangers connaissent souvent moins bien (voire pas du tout) le pays dont viennent leurs anctres que les franais instruits.

Comme je l'ai mis, c'est minoritaire comme comportement, c'est toujours "le" boulet de service, qui ne pense pas  mal, le problme c'est qu'il y en a quasiment toujours un.

@souviron : les termes sont normaux, mais ne sont qu'utiliss par le FN, ce qui est bien dommage.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce double principe, droit du sol et valeurs communes, implique l'assimilation des immigrs. Les enfants d'immigrs deviennent franais parce qu'ils sont ns ici, mais du coup, ils *doivent* en adopter les valeurs. Et tous les petits franais ont "des anctres gaulois".


oui, tout  fait...





> Je crois que le communautarisme y apparait plus tard, sous l'effet de l'mancipation des esclaves (dans le nord et les nouveaux territoires au milieu du 19eme, puis partout aprs la Guerre de Scession). Les communauts apparaissent d'abord comme une forme de sgrgation: les blancs ne veulent pas vivre avec les noirs, qui s'tend ensuite aux nouveaux arrivants.


Pas vraiment, non : tu trouveras, dissmins sur tout le territoire, que ce soit au Canada ou au US, des villages ukrainiens, avec des belles glises  bulbe, des villages allemands, avec des belles glises baroques, etc etc... Les quartiers des "petite italie" ou "petite grce" sont prsents presque partout, de mme que les Chinatown..

Par exemple,  Fredericksburg, (Texas), les noms de rue sont en bilingue anglais/allemand...

Et le sud de l'Alberta et du Manitoba, au Canada, sont majoritairement ukrainiens, avec dans chaque village une glise orthodoxe  bulbe...






> La loi prvoit ce cas de figure : quand on est naturalis, on a le droit de franciser son nom de famille. Et pendant trs longtemps, le premier signe d'appartenance  la communaut nationale consistait  donner des prnoms francais  ses enfants (d'o les algriens, ou vietnamiens, appels Simone ou Raymond).


Je suis d'accord, cependant je ne trouve pas que c'est une bonne solution...





> Pourquoi, dans ce cas n'y a-t-il pas eu de problme avec les vietnamiens, autre pays colonis? J'ai l'impression qu'on cherche  faire porter au colonialisme un chapeau qui n'est pas le sien....


D'une part parce que les vietnamiens hritaient du pass , avec la Guerre du Vietnam amricaine, nettement plus forte que la ntre (_bien que toutes 2 se soient soldes par des checs_), nettement plus mdiatise, et nettement plus combattue partout dans le monde, en particulier en France..

D'autre part parce qu'ils ont t considrs comme rfugis politiques et non migrs conomiques.

Et enfin parce que la plupart se sont justement rassembls en quartier et ont pour beaucoup "fait des affaires entre eux", en fammile ou en communaut..

Je suis contre la "repentance", mais l'Histoire existe..  Et certains jouent dessus, d'autres encore sont totalement dstabiliss par elle (_la gnration qui aujourd'hui a 70-75 ans a t envoye faire la guerre en Algrie  20 ans, avec les tortures et autres massacres, et n'en a jamais parl, ou au contraire s'est rassemble autour de a_)

Il y a donc une influence certaine dans le comportement, que ce soit anti- ou pro-..





> L'ide, certainement naive, tait qu'ils n'taient prsents sur le territoire que temporairement, et rentreraient au pays aprs. Personne ne voyait, donc, d'intrt  chercher  intgrer ces trangers (regarde la diffrence avec les vietnamiens, dont on savait qu'il ne rentreraient pas).


a d'accord..  ::): 





> La crise de 74, puis le regroupement familial, ont transform le temporaire en dfinitif, et pos un norme problme d'intgration. Autrefois, on comptait un peu sur le service militaire pour faire une partie du boulot, mais...


Tout  fait : je trouve qu'il y a eu une erreur de fond, majeure,  supprimer le Service Militaire. Qu'il ait fallu l'adapter c'tait vident. L'abolir est une vaste connerie...

Entre intgration, appartenance  la Nation, et ducation des jeunes hommes (_respect de autorit, mais aussi autonomie (faire son lit et le mnage) et distance  la famille, donc indpendance, plus le choix (et donc la maturit associe) de savoir si on voulait le faire ou tout faire pour ne pas le faire_), il avait un sacr impact sur la cohrence...





> On est sortis des guerres en europe le jour o l'on a dcid, de part et d'autre, qu'on arrtait d'en parler (et qu'on abandonnait les griefs lgitimes qu'on pouvait avoir). C'est comme cela qu'on soldera l'esclavage et la colonisation. Maintenant, a demande une maturit que l'on n'a peut tre pas, et a privera de ressources ceux qui en font leur fond de commerce...


 ::ccool::

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce double principe, droit du sol et valeurs communes, implique l'assimilation des immigrs. Les enfants d'immigrs deviennent franais parce qu'ils sont ns ici, mais du coup,* ils doivent en adopter les valeurs*. Et tous les petits franais ont "des anctres gaulois".


C'est quoi les valeurs de la france?
Parce que quand tu entends ceux qui parlent le plus des valeurs de la mre France c'est :
tre blanc
tre chretiens
croire que son pays est meilleur que les autres
se dire pret  tout pour son pays

Perso je ne correspond  aucun de ses critres  part le fait d'tre blanc (ps je sais je suis belge mais bon cette vision existe dans de nombreux pays)




> Pourquoi, dans ce cas n'y a-t-il pas eu de problme avec les vietnamiens, autre pays colonis?


Dj il y a nettement moins de vietnamiens que de Maghrbin, ils n'ont pas une religion forte comme les monothistes l'ont

----------


## souviron34

> Et je rejoins le commentaire de souviron sur le fait que ces personnes dont les parents (ou grand-parents) sont trangers connaissent souvent moins bien (voire pas du tout) le pays dont viennent leurs anctres que les franais instruits.


 ::calim2:: 

C'est pas ce que j'ai dit, c'est le contraire : je dis que le Franais moyen, peu importe sa couleur et son origine, mais donc y compris et en particulier le "blanc de souche" - ne connait pas et pense connatre les autres pays via ses lectures, ou ses voyages de vacances, mieux que les gens du pays...






> @souviron : les termes sont normaux, mais ne sont qu'utiliss par le FN, ce qui est bien dommage.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi... D'o d'ailleurs l'absurdit du refus du dbat sur l'Identit Nationale...

Justement dans un monde qui bouge, avec des communications et des ouvertures telles que le Net, mais avec des problmes de socit "normaux", ne pas accepter de dfinir ou dbattre de ce qui fait le ciment et la particularit de ce pays est une monstruosit laissant le champ aux pires extrmes...

Trs litiste, car considrant "ben tout le monde le sait", avec quelques grands mots comme "rpublicain" et "libert" ou "laicit", mais dans la ralit utiliss  tort et  travers (_comme par exemple de dnommer "valeurs rpublicaines" des choses qui ne seraient pas FN, comme si le FN tait terroriste, alors qu'il est reconnu et lgal, et donc tout aussi rpublicain que les autres, ou de dnommer "dmocrate" la gauche, comme si la droite tait "anti-dmocrate", refusait le rsultat des lections, etc etc_)

Il a fallu attendre 5 ans (2007) pour entendre (timidement) le PS parler de problmes de scurit, et 10 ans (2012) pour qu'il en parle ouvertement..  alors que c'est ce qui avait t au centre de la campagne de .. 2002... mais dont on refusait de parler au nom de "_c'est le FN qui en parle, donc on va pas en parler parce que de toute vidence c'est un non-problme_"

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas ce que j'ai dit, c'est le contraire : je dis que le Franais moyen, peu importe sa couleur et son origine, mais donc y compris et en particulier le "blanc de souche" - ne connait pas et pense connatre les autres pays via ses lectures, ou ses voyages de vacances, mieux que les gens du pays...


Ah pardon. Je pensais aux cas o tu as des justement des gens qui se sont largement renseign sur un pays en particulier, qui y sont alls (pas que en vacances), et qui au final connaissent bien mieux le pays -voire la langue- qu'une personne qui, bien que ses parents viennent du pays en question, n'y est all qu'en vacances 5 ou 6 fois dans sa vie.

Ca donne des discussions du genre :
"Ah oui, au fait, t'as vu, y a a, (longues explications pendant 5 minutes), et avec telle dcision a donne a"
"Euh.... ouais... si vous le dites"

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et quand tu vois que les tiquettes "franais", "terroir" sont monopolises par le FN, a donne pas envie de se revendiquer franais.


a montre peut-tre un dficit des autres partis...non?




> N'importe quel apro en entreprise, si y a un arabe nouvellement arriv dans l'entreprise, y aura toujours le boulet de service pour lui demander si il boit du vin, ou pour dire "j'ai pris du jus d'orange, au cas o tu boives pas d'alcool". Ca part d'un bon sentiment, mais a laisse toujours sous-entendre que la personne n'est pas "normale" (dans le sens ne respecte pas la norme, saucisson et vin rouge), et qu'on a fait un effort pour lui, alors qu'il n'a rien demand.


Ton argument a un problme de poids: s'il n'y a que vin rouge et saucisson, on l'exclut. Si on prvoit quelque chose pour ceux qui ne consomment ni porc ni alcool, on le met  part.

Tu proposes quoi, donc?




> Edit : Sinon t'as l'autre boulet de service, qui va poser des questions sur "ton pays"


En mme temps c'est pareil pour celui qui dbarque de province, on lui pose des questions sur sa rgion, c'est sr que a doit devenir "lourd"  force mais de l  dire qu'un Toulousain ne peut pas s'intgrer en IDF il y a beaucoup de pas que tu semble franchir allgrement.

Quelqu'un qui est diffrent est diffrent, et le nier n'avance rien.




> C'est pas ce que j'ai dit, c'est le contraire : je dis que le Franais moyen, peu importe sa couleur et son origine, mais donc y compris et en particulier le "blanc de souche" - ne connait pas et pense connatre les autres pays via ses lectures, ou ses voyages de vacances, mieux que les gens du pays...


En mme temps, les "gens du pays" ne connaissent pas tout leur pays non plus: supposer qu'un Zarois connait toute la RDC, c'est comme supposer qu'un Parisien connait tout de Palavas-les-Flots ou vice-versa, vu qu'il est Franais et connait donc "la France".

----------


## Invit

> Pas vraiment, non : tu trouveras, dissmins sur tout le territoire, que ce soit au Canada ou au US, des villages ukrainiens, avec des belles glises  bulbe, des villages allemands, avec des belles glises baroques, etc etc... Les quartiers des "petite italie" ou "petite grce" sont prsent presque partout, de mme que les Chinatown..


Oui, mais de quand datent ils? Les chinois, c'est la fin de la seconde moiti du 19eme, les ukrainiens encore plus tard, je crois... Je crois qu'il faut faire une diffrence entre 1776, qui ressemble pas mal  1789, dans la vision de la nation, et le communautarisme qui apparait plus tard.

Le Canada, il me semble que le communautarisme est arriv plus tt, parce que les anglophones du Haut Canada n'avaient pas envie d'tre avec les francophones du Bas Canada (qui le leur rendaient bien), ou les Acadiens...

Mais dans les deux cas, le communautarisme vient davantage de la sgrgation que de la "tolrance". 




> Je suis contre la "repentance", mais l'Histoire existe..  Et certains jouent dessus, d'autres encore sont totalement dstabiliss par elle (_la gnration qui aujourd'hui  70-75 ans a t envoye faire la guerre en Algrie  20 ans, avec les tortures et autres massacres, et n'en a jamais parl, ou au contraire s'est rassemble autour de a_)


Je suis parfaitement d'accord. Mais je fais une diffrence entre l'histoire, et le respect qu'on doit  ceux qui l'ont vcue, et son exploitation  des fins politiciennes. Que ceux qui ont vcu la Guerre d'Algrie en parle, ca me parait normal, que l'on essaye de ressasser, en 2012, l'esclavage, les guerres de l'opium, ou la guerre de 70, je trouve cela grotesque.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Ton argument a un problme de poids: s'il n'y a que vin rouge et saucisson, on l'exclut. Si on prvoit quelque chose pour ceux qui ne consomment ni porc ni alcool, on le met  part.
> 
> Tu proposes quoi, donc?


On met dj le jus d'orange et les trucs lights pour ceux qui n'aiment pas et/ou font un rgime.




> En mme temps c'est pareil pour celui qui dbarque de province, on lui pose des questions sur sa rgion, c'est sr que a doit devenir "lourd"  force mais de l  dire qu'un Toulousain ne peut pas s'intgrer en IDF il y a beaucoup de pas que tu semblent franchir allgrement.
> 
> Quelqu'un qui est diffrent est diffrent, et le nier n'avance rien.


Celui qui dbarque de province  ::): 
L je te parle de franais, ns en France, de parents trangers, qui donc n'ont pratiquement jamais mis les pieds dans le pays des parents, si ils y ont dj mis les pieds (ce qui n'est pas sr).

Mon pre vient de Lille, qu'on lui fasse parfois des commentaires sur les chicons, la bire et le moule-frite, normal, c'est son enfance. Qu'on m'en fasse  moi qui suis n et ai toujours vcu en rgion toulousaine, t'en penses quoi ? Personne ne m'en fait, parce qu'il est plus probable que mon enfance a soit magret, cuisses de canard et saucisse de Toulouse.
Ensuite remplace Lille par Algrie, et chicons bire moule-frites par couscous et th  la menthe.

----------


## souviron34

> Ah pardon. Je pensais aux cas o tu as des justement des gens qui se sont largement renseign sur un pays en particulier, qui y sont alls (pas que en vacances), et qui au final connaissent bien mieux le pays -voire la langue- qu'une personne qui, bien que ses parents viennent du pays en question, n'y est all qu'en vacances 5 ou 6 fois dans sa vie.
> 
> Ca donne des discussions du genre :
> "Ah oui, au fait, t'as vu, y a a, (longues explications pendant 5 minutes), et avec telle dcision a donne a"
> "Euh.... ouais... si vous le dites"


sur ce point , nous sommes d'accord, et je soutiens  100% les (_malheursement trop rares_) initiatives de quelques associations des quartiers "chauds" qui envoient une semaine les gamins se revendicant "algriens" ou "marocains" en "stage" dans le pays.. En gnral ils reviennent au bout d'une semaine ayant compris qu'ils taient nettement plus franais que algrien ou autre.. 


Mais mon propos tait autre : le franais moyen (_et a fait partie de l'arrogance perue par les trangers_) t'affirme  te discute, te contredis, et te dis que tu te trompes "_parce qu'il a lu dans le Monde Diplomatique_", "_parce qu'il a vu un reportage  Arte_", "_parce qu'il a t en vacances_", maintenant "_parce qu'il a vu un blog ou lu un site_", que dans ce pays-l les mentalits sont comme a, les habitudes sont comme-ci, et les mauvais cts sont comme a. et les choses se passent comme ci..

Et ceci est particulirement vrai des lites intellectuelles, des gens instruits, en particulier des bons "blancs de souche"... Et encore plus dans la frange "gauche" intellectuelle, car enrob de la mivrerie des bons sentiments et de l"'analyse marxiste"... (_voir l'attitude par rapport  la Libye et les Rvolutions arabes par exemple_)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On met dj le jus d'orange et les trucs lights pour ceux qui n'aiment pas et/ou font un rgime.


Ah bon? Faudrait savoir, on les a pris pour lui ou ils taient dj l?



> Celui qui dbarque de province 
> L je te parle de franais, ns en France, de parents trangers, qui donc n'ont pratiquement jamais mis les pieds dans le pays des parents, si ils y ont dj mis les pieds (ce qui n'est pas sr).


a, tu le sais comment? 

Vu que ce n'est pas marqu sur son visage, je pense qu'on le sait en lui posant des questions...dont celle qui te fait bondir, apparament.



> Mon pre vient de Lille, qu'on lui fasse parfois des commentaires sur les chicons, la bire et le moule-frite, normal, c'est son enfance. Qu'on m'en fasse  moi qui suis n et ai toujours vcu en rgion toulousaine, t'en penses quoi ? Personne ne m'en fait, parce qu'il est plus probable que mon enfance a soit magret, cuisses de canard et saucisse de Toulouse.
> Ensuite remplace Lille par Algrie, et chicons bire moule-frites par couscous et th  la menthe.


En mme temps, t'as l'accent Toulousain non?  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Dsol manus dei, je sdoisetre souvent le boulety qui pense pas a mal, mais je demande souvent ce genre de chose.

1 - parce que oui, surtout quand c'est chez moi que je recois(la porte est souvent ouverte a tous le monde) j'aime bien que tous ait a manger / boire selon leur gouts
2 - parce que quoi qu'on en dise, que ca soit pour des motifs religieux, dittique, choix alimentaires(vgtariens) on se fait bien chier a pourvoir ce qu'il faut pour tout le monde.  un repas a 10 personnes  a souvent minimum 2 repas "spciaux".

En plus, je suis tout  fait pret a faire l'effort de contenter tout le monde, mais je fais un effort, donc si les personnes s'en foutent, ca sert a rien que jachte de la charcuterie halal, si tout le monde s'en fout.(j ai un budget quand mme).

Et tant donn que la rponse a t oui dans 80% des cas, ou la personne confirme un rgime particulier, je pense que la question est lgitime.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bon? Faudrait savoir, on les a pris pour lui ou ils taient dj l?


Qu'ils soient dj l ou qu'on les aient pris pour lui, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui fera le commentaire comme si on l'avait pris pour lui.




> a, tu le sais comment? 
> 
> Vu que ce n'est pas marqu sur son visage, je pense qu'on le sait en lui posant des questions...dont celle qui te fait bondir, apparament.


On est pas au Qatar, il n'y a pas 90% de la population qui est trangre, quand mme. Mme parmi les maghrbins et les arabes en France (ethnie), tu as une crasante majorit de franais.




> En mme temps, t'as l'accent Toulousain non?


Pas sans alcool :p

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, mais de quand datent ils? Les chinois, c'est la fin de la seconde moiti du 19eme, les ukrainiens encore plus tard, je crois... Je crois qu'il faut faire une diffrence entre 1776, qui ressemble pas mal  1789, dans la vision de la nation, et le communautarisme qui apparait plus tard.
> 
> Le Canada, il me semble que le communautarisme est arriv plus tt, parce que les anglophones du Haut Canada n'avaient pas envie d'tre avec les francophones du Bas Canada (qui le leur rendaient bien), ou les Acadiens...


Les Allemands a date de 1820, les Ukrainiens entre 1820 et 1830..  Bien avant les irlandais, les italiens, etc (_ils fuyaient les guerres napolonieinnes et leurs consquences_)

Pour les Chinois cela vient effectivement de la sgrgation, mais pas pour les autres ethnies. C'est vraiment une question d'espace, et c'est toujours pareil aujourd'hui : les nouveaux arrivants italeins vont dans les quartiers italiens, les nouveaux arrivants russes dans les quartiers russes, etc etc..

Ce qui finit par provoquer une "sgrgation de fait", ce pour quoi je suis contre ce systme en France, mais ce pourquoi le problme du racisme est par exemple en Amrique du Nord bien plus complexe que ce qu'on veut bien le prsenter ici, o on fait toujours rfrence aux noirs et au racisme blanc.. 

Le systme a, dans un pays comme les USA ou le Canada, un norme avantage : il fdre autour d'une valeur : le melting-pot et le fait que chacun peut arriver, quelle que soit son origine... 






> Je suis parfaitement d'accord. Mais je fais une diffrence entre l'histoire, et le respect qu'on doit  ceux qui l'ont vcue, et son exploitation  des fins politiciennes. Que ceux qui ont vcu la Guerre d'Algrie en parle, ca me parait normal, que l'on essaye de ressasser, en 2012, l'esclavage, les guerres de l'opium, ou la guerre de 70, je trouve cela grotesque.


moi aussi..

----------


## souviron34

> En mme temps, les "gens du pays" ne connaissent pas tout leur pays non plus: supposer qu'un Zarois connait toute la RDC, c'est comme supposer qu'un Parisien connait tout de Palavas-les-Flots ou vice-versa, vu qu'il est Franais et connait donc "la France".


oui, mais en gnral un Parisien a quand mme vcu longtemps dans son pays.. Il sait comment les choses se passent, les sentiments s'expriment, les journaux parlent, a quand mme justement de vagues notions (mme caricaturales) des diffrences rgionales...

Si le gars du Zaire vient te soutenir mordicus que "en France c'est comme a que a se passe", je ne suis pas sr que tu trouves a trs pertinent... (_qu'il ai t 3 ans  Paris sans y bouger ou 15 jours  faire le tour de la France, ou qu'il n'y soit jamais all et ait lu dans des super-journaux ou revues spcialises_)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> oui, mais en gnral un Parisien a quand mme vcu longtemps dans son pays.. Il sait comment les choses se passent, les sentiments s'expriment, les journaux parlent, a quand mme justement de vagues notions (mme caricaturales) des diffrences rgionales...
> 
> Si le gars du Zaire vient te soutenir mordicus que "en France c'est comme a que a se passe", e ne suis pas sr que tu trouves a trs pertinent...


Le problme que je veux justement faire comprendre, c'est qu'aucun pays n'est si strictement norm que tu puise dire "En Trucland, c'est comme a que a se passe et pas autrement". 

D'ailleurs, si on reprend ton exemple, le gars du Zare a certes entendus les strotypes locaux sur les diverses ethnies et rgions: certains sont pertinents, d'autres ne valent rien. Par exemple, l'un de ces strotypes peux trs bien tre "les ttes-longues, il faut tous les brler" (citation texto de plusieurs Z, je n'invente rien). C'est, comment dire? Un peu sommaire comme connaissance d'un des peuples qui habite son pays. 

Sinon, autre anecdote; une amie en visite en Chine, avec son amie Chinoise, passe nuitament devant un vendeur de scorpion cuits sur des brochettes. La Chinoise: "fais pas attention, c'est qu'un attrape-touriste, aucun Chinois ne mange a". Presque aussitot, un groupe de Chinois ivres surgit et achete tout plein de scorpions, qu'ils mangent. Alors, la Chinoise raconte n'importe quoi peut-tre? Ou est-ce-que, tout simplement, dans son milieu on ne mange pas de scorpions, mais que d'autres Chinois ne se gnent pas (en tout cas pas quand ils sont ivres)?

P.S. pour en revenir  ton argument: si tu rassemble trois Franais d'origines diverses, ils auront sans doute beaucoup de dsaccords sur ce qu'est la France. Alors, si le Zarois se fonde sur des connaissances relles, pas sr que son avis soit moins pertinent que les leurs....

----------


## ManusDei

> Et tant donn que la rponse a t oui dans 80% des cas, ou la personne confirme un rgime particulier, je pense que la question est lgitime.


Si tu fais attention  toutes les habitudes/choix alimentaires, c'est normal. Si tu en stigmatises un en particulier, c'est l qu'il y a un problme.
Demander  tes invits si ils suivent des rgimes particuliers, c'est normal. Demander uniquement  l'arabe si il mange du porc (sans rien demander pour les allergies/vgtariens ou autres), beaucoup moins.

----------


## Invit

> C'est quoi les valeurs de la france?


Tu demandes cela srieusement? 
Il y a bien videmment des valeurs communes, ou au moins trs largement partages. Sans prtendre  l'exhaustivit, je dirais : 

- la langue
- un bagage culturel commun, avec une forte base judo chrtienne, plus tout un tas d'ides qui nous viennent des lumires et des romanciers du 19eme
- la laicit et la sparation entre Etat et religion
- un attachement  la dmocratie, et aux liberts individuelles (qu'on regroupe gnralement dans les droits de l'homme)
- une vision assez sociale de l'conomie, dans laquelle l'Etat intervient, et o on a pas mal de social
- une vision intgratrice de l'immigration,
- l'galit des sexes
- la lutte contre les discriminations,

Ces valeurs ne sont pas spcifiques  la France, mais elle me paraissent suffisemment partages pour qu'on puisse attendre de ceux qui choisissent de s'installer en France qu'ils les partagent...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Le problme que je veux justement faire comprendre, c'est qu'aucun pays n'est si strictement norm que tu puise dire "En Trucland, c'est comme a que a se passe et pas autrement".


Le problme est surtout que avoir un soi-disant docte personnage qui t'affirme en connatre plus sur ton pays que toi-mme est franchement plus que nervant....

Si encore c'est quelqu'un du genre Eric Orsenna, tu peux discuter. La plupart du temps cependant c'est quelqu'un de nettement moins rflchi et ouvert, qui refuse d'entendre des arguments parce qu'il est persuad qu'il connat La Vrit..

Tu verras si tu passes du temps  l'tranger et que tu reviens...

Encore une fois, c'est un consensus parmi tous les trangers, qu'ils habitent en France, qu'ils aient reus des Franais chez eux, ou qu'ils aient simplement t en voyage en France....

Une arrogance intellectuelle...






> Demander uniquement  l'arabe si il mange du porc (sans rien demander pour les allergies/vgtariens ou autres), beaucoup moins.


Le jour o on arrtera de dire " l'arabe" le problme sera rsolu...

Le genre de question sur les origines/le pays est tout  fait normal, surtout dans les pays  migration forte..

Maintenant, la question la plus souvent pose en France est "qu'est-ce que vous faites comme boulot ?"

Tu crois que c'est mieux ?? a catgorise les gens aussi.. avec des a-priori... Alors que quelqu'un qui aujourdhui est secrtaire peut avoir t avocate ou prof avant, ou que quelqu'un qui est patron est peut-tre plus sympa que le mec qui est ouvrier  ct...

Personnellement a m'emmerde, ces questions.. Qu'on le dise spontanment est une chose. Qu'on le demande et que a devienne un critre (implicite et totalement non-assum) est idiot et me tape sur le systme...


Enfin, comme je dis le problme ne se pose plus si on s'adresse  un Franais.. Mais il y a un long chemin  faire... 

Au Canada, il est normal de poser des questions sur les origines, quand la conversation arrive sur ce terrain (_mais c'est souvent en fait la personne concerne qui en parle, ou la situation s"y prte_). Cependant, quand on est face  un hindou d'oriigine, un nord-africain, un sud-amricain, ou un haitien, la raction instantane est de le considrer comme n'importe qui pas de l'affubler du nom de son origine suppose...: c'est un canadien, point..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le problme est surtout que avoir un soi-disant docte personnage qui t'affirme en connatre plus sur ton pays que toi-mme est franchement plus que nervant....


Oui, c'est vrai...

Cela dit, il faut bien reconnaitre qu'tre du pays n'apporte pas des masses de connaissance, en fait. Tu ne connais que ton experience, forcment non-significative, et tout un tas de clichs que n'importe qui peut lire dans un bouquin sur ton pays. 

P.S. n'oublie pas, je suis tranger  la base, mme si je dois tre pas mal intgr. C'est vrai que les Franais sont assez arrogants, mais pas aussi vrai que de dire qu'ils sont mauvais en languesd'aprs mon exprience en tout cas.

----------


## souviron34

> O C'est vrai que les Franais sont assez arrogants, mais pas aussi vrai que de dire qu'ils sont mauvais en languesd'aprs mon exprience en tout cas.


J'aurais tendance  dire l'inverse : ils sont mauvais en langue parce que l'enseignement des langues est  riech et que somme toute (_et a rejoint l'arrogance_) "tout le monde devrait parler franais".. (avec un hritage historique, certes, mais qui a dclin depuis belle lurette, et qui est en train de disparatre tolalement avec la faible voire nulle matrise du franais des gnrations de moins de 40 ans...(et donc galement des sites Web) et le style de publications/intrt des lecteurs (et du coup des crivains)...

Il y a peu, dans les crivains d'aujourd'hui, de gens arrivant  la cheville d'un Jean D'Ormesson en termes littraires.. (_ou de l'loquence et de la matrise de la langue et de la subtilit d'un J.M. LePen ou d'un Miterrand_)


Le trait le plus fort est  mon avis cette arrogance...s'exprimant de diverses faons , et souvent implicite, voire totalement inconsciente...

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu demandes cela srieusement?


Oui oui trs serieusement mme




> - la langue:


et oui vu comment la France  tuer ses patois  :;): 




> - un bagage culturel commun, avec une forte base judo chrtienne:


Certe j'ai le bagage culturel mais vu que je suis contre les religions je me demande si j'aurai ma place en france
Et donc un chinois qui ne partegerait pas ce bagage ne pourrait pas devenir franais?




> - la laicit et la sparation entre Etat et religion :


La on est d'accord quoi que je crois qu'il reste encore quelques chretiens catholique qui ne partage pas cette vision et je pense que le PACS vient surtout au fait qu'on a pas voulu choqu certains croyants alors que lgalis le mariage civil n'a rien a voir avec la religion




> - un attachement  la dmocratie, et aux liberts individuelles (qu'on regroupe gnralement dans les droits de l'homme) :


Presque rien  redire , a part qu'il y a certains passage qui mettent la region au-dessus d'autres valeurs




> - une vision assez sociale de l'conomie, dans laquelle l'Etat intervient, et o on a pas mal de social :


humm il me semble qu'on fait et qu'on fera encore de sacrer coupe dans ce secteur et il me semble qu'il y a de nombreux franais qui trouve que l'tat joue un trop grand role.
Je trouve bizzare de mettre une idologie politique dans les valeurs




> - une vision intgratrice de l'immigration :


il me semblait qu'il ne fallait plus d'immigration?




> - l'galit des sexes :


humm la france est devenu franaise depuis mai 68?
(et en Belgique c'est encore pire on a accorder le vote des femmes qu'en 1945)




> la lutte contre les discriminations :


Cool on va vir tous les racistes et les homophobes de france  ::): 


Autre remarque il me semble qu'tre franais volue fortement avec le temps.
A premire vue avant la rvolution franaise, les habitants n'taient pas des franais et je suppose que les franais actuelles ne seront plus des franais pour ceux qui vivront sur le territoire de la france dans 200 ans.

Et avec l'antismitisme  d'avant guerre beaucoup de franais ont du oublier d'tre franais comme de nos jours avec l'islam 
(attention je n'ai pas dit qu'on ne pouvait pas critiquer le comportement de certains musulmans voir mme l'islam )


ps : je ne remet pas a cause les valeurs (a part sur la religion), part contre j'ai un doute que tous les franais les partagent et je voulais mettre en avant qu'une grande partie de ces valeurs de la France sont assez contemporaines (cf : machisme, homophobie, racisme-colonialisme) et je trouve normal de les promouvoirs.

Pour moi il serait plus logique de parler de valeurs qu'on veut donner  la socit franaise que d'identit franaise

----------


## Invit

> et oui vu comment la France  tuer ses patois


Quel rapport? Les patois disparaissent partout, sous l'effet des mdias et de l'urbanisation... Et la France avait une langue commune mme quand ils taient encore parls...




> Certe j'ai le bagage culturel mais vu que je suis contre les religions je me demande si j'aurai ma place en france
> Et donc un chinois qui ne partegerait pas ce bagage ne pourrait pas devenir franais?


Tu confonds bagage culturel et croyance. La plupart des francais non chrtiens ont un bagage culturel chrtien, tu sais probablement qui est Ponce Pilate, ce que veut dire une parole d'vangile, et peut tre mme le chemin de Damas. 

Un chinois qui n'aurait aucune rfrence de ce type aurait probablement beaucoup de mal  s'intgrer (comme un occidental vivant en Chine sans aucun bagage), mais ses enfants, tout athes ou bouddhistes qu'ils puissent tre, l'acquiraient,  l'cole (laique) de la rpublique.




> humm il me semble qu'on fait et qu'on fera encore de sacrer coupe dans ce secteur et il me semble qu'il y a de nombreux franais qui trouve que l'tat joue un trop grand role.Je trouve bizzare de mettre une idologie politique dans les valeurs


Cette vision d'un Etat social, qui intervient dans l'conomie, est une constante des 150 dernires annes. Mme les plus libraux, ici, refusent la loi de la jungle. Je crois qu'on peut parler de valeurs partages...

Et bien sur, si tu ne les partages pas, tu vas avoir du mal  t'adapter, parce que ca veut dire des impots, des aides aux pauvres, etc..




> Autre remarque il me semble qu'tre franais volue fortement avec le temps.
> A premire vue avant la rvolution franaise, les habitants n'taient pas des franais et je suppose que les franais actuelles ne seront plus des franais pour ceux qui vivront sur le territoire de la france dans 200 ans.


Quelle drle d'ide... Avant la rvolution, l'ide de nation et de peuple n'existait pas de la mme faon. Ca ne veut pas dire que les gens n'taient pas francais, juste que la question tait pose diffremment.

Ensuite, il y a pas mal de valeurs communes entre la socit d'il y a 200 ans et l'actuelle. Ca ne veut pas dire que rien ne bouge, mais ca permet de parler de valeurs, d'identit, et de vouloir les prserver et les dfendre. 

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Quel rapport? Les patois disparaissent partout, sous l'effet des mdias et de l'urbanisation... Et la France avait une langue commune mme quand ils taient encore parls...


Euh ... Pour les patois a t le fruit du labeur de l'ducation nationale au XIX qui a cherch  empcher la pratique des patois afin d'unir tout le monde sous la mme langue. C'est ce que je voulais expliquer  Mr David il y a quelques pages, le plus gros du patrimoine commun c'est la langue. Il suffit d'aller  l'tranger pour s'en rendre compte, quand on croise un franais c'est forcment plus facile de communiquer. C'est con ce que je dis mais pourtant tellement vrai, c'est bien la langue qui nous rapproche. Enfin tu es d'accord avec a tu l'as dit toi aussi.

Tout a pour dire que c'est pas tellement les mdias qui sont responsables de la fin des patois, a a t une politique dlibre de l'tat au XIX pour unifier la nation. C'est en cela que l'on peut dire que l'identit franaise rcente ne remonte pas aux gaulois mais bien plus tard que a, lorsque toute la population a t unie par une mme langue, sinon avant cela on s'identifiait d'abord  sa rgion puis  son pays, et mme pas forcment d'ailleurs.





> Tu confonds bagage culturel et croyance. La plupart des francais non chrtiens ont un bagage culturel chrtien, tu sais probablement qui est Ponce Pilate, ce que veut dire une parole d'vangile, et peut tre mme le chemin de Damas.


Ca a dpends carrment des familles, chez moi on est pas chrtiens, je ne suis mme pas baptis. Mes parents sont athes moi je suis agnostique. Ca fait aussi parti de la culture franaise l'athisme, alors venir me dire  moi que pour tre un bon franais il faut tre chrtien a me fait chier.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout a pour dire que c'est pas tellement les mdias qui sont responsables de la fin des patois, a a t une politique dlibre de l'tat au XIX pour unifier la nation. C'est en cela que l'on peut dire que l'identit franaise rcente ne remonte pas aux gaulois mais bien plus tard que a, lorsque toute la population a t unie par une mme langue, sinon avant cela on s'identifiait d'abord  sa rgion puis  son pays, et mme pas forcment d'ailleurs.


Sur ce plan-l, c'est encore plus fort : depuis Henri IV, et le fait d'avoir mat les cathares, la notion de langue (d'oile (du nod) par rapport  la langue d'oc (du sud)) de la nation a t impose par la force, et l'Ecole Laique n'a fait que renforcer ce mouvement...

Ce n'est qu'en 1968 qu'ont commenc  apparatre, d'abord en Bretagne, puis en Languedoc et en Provence, les coles Diwan et le retour de la langue des patois. Jusque-l, tout lve pris  parler autre chose que le Franais tait puni, voire renvoy.

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne " l'tranger", le rayonnement se fait par la langue ECRITE, et par les ides qu'elle vhicule...

Le fait de parler franais pour communiquer est un pi-phnomne, d'ailleurs en dclin total puisque les Franais de la mtropole parlent et crivent nettement moins bien aujourd'hui que la plupart des francophones des autres pays francophones.... Ce qui a pour consquence que "l'aura" franaise e restreint maintenant  "ce qui est d'avant 1990"... 


Le seul cas  part est l'Alsace, qui a gard en 1918 le droit d'avoir des coles en alsacien, et o la langue parle courante est toujours l'alsacien.. 





> Ca a dpends carrment des familles, chez moi on est pas chrtiens, je ne suis mme pas baptis. Mes parents sont athes moi je suis agnostique. Ca fait aussi parti de la culture franaise l'athisme, alors venir me dire  moi que pour tre un bon franais il faut tre chrtien a me fait chier.


D'une part il n'a pas dit qu'"_il fallait tre un bon chrtien_"... Il a dit que le _bagage culturel_ tait chrtien.. 

Je suis dans le mme cas de famille que toi, mais a ne me fait pas riech du tout : c'est comme a...  

L'athisme, ou plutt "l'irrligion", ne fait partie de la culture franaise que depuis Diderot...

Cependant, l'ensemble du patrimoine franais, et de l'Histoire, est domine depuis 1200 ans par la chrtient... Que ce soit Notre-Dame-De-Paris, le Sacr-Coeur, le Mont Saint Michel, les multiples abbayes, abbatiales, Chemin de St Jacques, cathdrales (l_a cathdrale de Vzelay a vu le dpart de la Premire Croisade_), les rois,  les cathares, les protestants, la Rsistance en Lozre, et mme justement la laicit est dfinie par rapport  la chrtient.

De mme que tout un tas d'crivains et de penseurs ou d'artistes franais : Proust, Stendhal, Mauriac, Baudelaire, etc etc.. de mme que presque tous les peintres, et les compositeurs (Chopin...), .... 

De mme, si tu interroges tes grand-parents, tu verras que normalement, dans les villages tout le monde se retrouvait le dimanche  a sortie de la messe.. Et que les ftes votives taient fortement suivies..

Mme dans les endroits thoriquement "anti",  par exemple dans les villages du Sud (l_e village de mes parents tait un des 3 villages en France continuant le Carnaval moyennageux "des pailasses", entre 1 village protestant et de gauche et un village catholique et de droite_) c'est toujours le cas.. De mme dans les bastions communistes, en particulier du Sud, domin par les ex-migrs d'Italie ou d'Espagne, on peut tre communiste et croyant (mme fervent)...

Que, jusqu'il y a peu, on avait du poisson le vendredi  la cantine, que ce soit professionnelle ou  l'cole.. 

Que manger du gigot  Pques est une traidition du sud-ouest au minimum..

Que fter le Carnaval est toujours trs vivant..

et on peut multiplier les exemples...

Etre athe ou agnostique n'empche pas que plus de 50% de la population aujourd'hui se dit croyante, mme si elle est non pratiquante.. et que notre histoire et nos coutumes, y compris aujourd'hui, sont en grande partie bases sur la chrtient

Il n'y a pas de sentiment  avoir, c'est un fait...

Le refuser est une absurdit qui ne peut mener qu' une impasse et une incomprhension, voire pire..

----------


## Invit

> Tout a pour dire que c'est pas tellement les mdias qui sont responsables de la fin des patois, a a t une politique dlibre de l'tat au XIX pour unifier la nation. C'est en cela que l'on peut dire que l'identit franaise rcente ne remonte pas aux gaulois mais bien plus tard que a, lorsque toute la population a t unie par une mme langue, sinon avant cela on s'identifiait d'abord  sa rgion puis  son pays, et mme pas forcment d'ailleurs.


Je crois que cette vision des choses est compltement anachronique. En fait, on essaye de transposer dans le pass notre vision moderne des langues (parles) rgionales, de la diversit, et la critique moderne du jacobinisme. On y ajoute une pointe de complot d'tat, et hop...

Les franais partagent une langue crite depuis trs longtemps, et les patois, qui taient pour la plupart des dialectes du franais, taient souvent intelligibles entre eux. Voire, on faisait une distinction entre la langue parle populaire (le vernaculaire) et la langue commune (latin, drivs du latin, puis francais), parle par  peu prs tout le monde, et crite par les gens duqus. Cette distinction s'est perdue avec l'avnement des mdias de masse, des moyens de transports, et l'alphabtisation. Ce n'est pas spcifique  la France (les chinois par exemple, ont une langue crite commune depuis plus de 2000 ans, et encore des tas de dialectes).

Quant  la "politique dlibre de l'Etat", je crois qu'avant l'cole publique, elle tient au fait que le rle de l'Ecole tait justement d'enseigner cette langue commune (et pas le vernaculaire que tout le monde parlait de toutes faons, c'est une ide trs moderne d'enseigner ce qu'on sait...), et qu'ensuite, on avait de toutes faons eu l'exode rural et le dveloppement des transports, qui condamnait les patois  plus ou moins brve chance. 

L'ducation a acclr un phnomne invitable, qui s'est produit exactement de la mme faon dans des pays moins centralisateurs que le notre. Et je ne crois pas que cela a t aussi "impos" qu'on nous le rpte aujourd'hui. Ca fait chic de parler occitan ou breton de nos jours, il y a un siecle, cela faisait bouseux, parce que a faisait la difference entre rester dans son pays, et mal manger une anne sur deux, ou aller  la ville et  essayer d'avoir une vie meilleure. 


Enfin, Si l'identit nationale n'tait apparue qu'avec l'imposition par la troisime rpublique du francais dans les coles (c'est ce que tu sembles dire), elle ne serait apparue qu'au dbut du 20 eme sicle, et je me demande bien pourquoi la france n'aurait pas clat en 1790 (ou en 1830, ou en 1848), et comment des slogans comme "la patrie en danger", qui russit  partir de1790  mobiliser derrire un mme drapeau une partie trs importante de la population, auraient pu fonctionner...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Les franais partagent une langue crite depuis trs longtemps, et les patois, qui taient pour la plupart des dialectes du franais, taient souvent intelligibles entre eux. Voire, on faisait une distinction entre la langue parle populaire (le vernaculaire) et la langue commune (latin, drivs du latin, puis francais), parle par  peu prs tout le monde, et crite par les gens duqus. Cette distinction s'est perdue avec l'avnement des mdias de masse, des moyens de transports, et l'alphabtisation. Ce n'est pas spcifique  la France (les chinois par exemple, ont une langue crite commune depuis plus de 2000 ans, et encore des tas de dialectes).
> 
> Quant  la "politique dlibre de l'Etat", je crois qu'avant l'cole publique, elle tient au fait que le rle de l'Ecole tait justement d'enseigner cette langue commune (et pas le vernaculaire que tout le monde parlait de toutes faons, c'est une ide trs moderne d'enseigner ce qu'on sait...), et qu'ensuite, on avait de toutes faons eu l'exode rural et le dveloppement des transports, qui condamnait les patois  plus ou moins brve chance.


La langue crite pas depuis si longtemps que a puisque avant Jules Ferry 95% de la population tait analphabte. Et  la campagne la langue parle est le patois local et pas le franais. Ne pas oublier que la France a eu un exode rural trs tardif par rapport  l'Angleterre,  l'ore de la premire guerre mondiale on a encore prs de 40% de la population qui vit en milieu rural. Notes que je ne dis pas que les campagnards ne parlaient pas le franais  :;): 
Je dis juste que c'est pas aussi marqu que a, et qu'il a bien fallu que la rpublique s'impose.




> L'ducation a acclr un phnomne invitable, qui s'est produit exactement de la mme faon dans des pays moins centralisateurs que le notre. Et je ne crois pas que cela a t aussi "impos" qu'on nous le rpte aujourd'hui. Ca fait chic de parler occitan ou breton de nos jours, il y a un siecle, cela faisait bouseux, parce que a faisait la difference entre rester dans son pays, et mal manger une anne sur deux, ou aller  la ville et  essayer d'avoir une vie meilleure.


Mon pre tait instituteur, son pre galement, les deux ont enseign en campagne, le patois tait interdit  l'cole, les instits avaient pour instruction de punir les enfants parlant le patois. C'est un fait, c'tait une directive de l'ducation nationale.




> Enfin, Si l'identit nationale n'tait apparue qu'avec l'imposition par la troisime rpublique du francais dans les coles (c'est ce que tu sembles dire), elle ne serait apparue qu'au dbut du 20 eme sicle, et je me demande bien pourquoi la france n'aurait pas clat en 1790 (ou en 1830, ou en 1848), et comment des slogans comme "la patrie en danger", qui russit  partir de1790  mobiliser derrire un mme drapeau une partie trs importante de la population, auraient pu fonctionner...
> 
> Francois


J'ai dit qu'on s'identifiait d'abord  sa rgion, puis  la nation, j'ai pas dit que la nation n'existait pas ... Avant la rvolution c'tait pas la nation c'tait le roi. La guerre des contre-rvolutionnaires vs la 1re rpublique avec la conscription et tout c'est bien la premire fois de l'histoire de France o le peuple va volontairement sous les drapeaux avec un sentiment d'appartenance nationale qui ne soit pas driv du droit divin. La priode 1792 -> 1914 c'est bien le XIX quand mme -_-

Mais bon ... On cherche des poils aux oeufs l ...

----------


## Marco46

> D'une part il n'a pas dit qu'"_il fallait tre un bon chrtien_"... Il a dit que le _bagage culturel_ tait chrtien..


Je n'ai pas de "bagage culturel chrtien", je ne suis pas baptis, personne ne m'a jamais bourr le mou avec la religion, je ne suis rentr qu'une seule fois dans une glise pour un office religieux qui tait l'enterrement de ma grand-mre, mes parents ne seront pas enterrs via l'glise et moi non plus.




> Etre athe ou agnostique n'empche pas que plus de 50% de la population aujourd'hui se dit croyante, mme si elle est non pratiquante.. et que notre histoire et nos coutumes, y compris aujourd'hui, sont en grande partie bases sur la chrtient


Et donc 50 % de la population n'est pas croyante. Pourquoi donc vouloir mettre tout le monde dans le sac chrtien dans ce cas ?

Par ailleurs dans la rpublique, le religieux relve du priv. Ca n'a aucun sens de dfinir un peuple sur cette base. Que tu me dises que la France de Louis XVI tait chrtienne ok. Mais la France de Hollande non. Aprs on a un hritage chrtien, youpi, on a un hritage romain aussi, pis gaulois, etc ...




> Il n'y a pas de sentiment  avoir, c'est un fait...
> 
> Le refuser est une absurdit qui ne peut mener qu' une impasse et une incomprhension, voire pire..


Que des gens veuillent se revendiquer de cet hritage, trs bien a les regarde, mais moi non, j'ai rien  voir avec a, et a n'a rien  voir avec l'identit nationale. C'est mme en contradiction puisqu'en bon rpublicain tu devrais comprendre que la religion relve du domaine priv.

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas de "bagage culturel chrtien", je ne suis pas baptis, personne ne m'a jamais bourr le mou avec la religion, je ne suis rentr qu'une seule fois dans une glise pour un office religieux qui tait l'enterrement de ma grand-mre, mes parents ne seront pas enterrs via l'glise et moi non plus.
> 
> Et donc 50 % de la population n'est pas croyante. Pourquoi donc vouloir mettre tout le monde dans le sac chrtien dans ce cas ?
> 
> Par ailleurs dans la rpublique, le religieux relve du priv. Ca n'a aucun sens de dfinir un peuple sur cette base. Que tu me dises que la France de Louis XVI tait chrtienne ok. Mais la France de Hollande non. Aprs on a un hritage chrtien, youpi, on a un hritage romain aussi, pis gaulois, etc ...
> 
> Que des gens veuillent se revendiquer de cet hritage, trs bien a les regarde, mais moi non, j'ai rien  voir avec a, et a n'a rien  voir avec l'identit nationale. C'est mme en contradiction puisqu'en bon rpublicain tu devrais comprendre que la religion relve du domaine priv.


Je crois que tu ne comprend pas la notion de "bagage culturel"

Le "bagage culturel" consiste en la somme de toutes les rfrences culturelles dans lequelles nous avons t levs et qui ont forg la France que l'on connat, qui sont "hrites" directement et indirectement..

Et oui, tu as un hritage culturel chrtien, comme tout franais non-naturalis, que tu le veuilles ou non.. a n'est pas limit  ta famille, tes parents..

Tes grands-parents, tes arrire-grands-parents, etc, tous les philosophes et crivains et tout ce qui a particip  la construction de la France d'aujourd'hui.. Mme Robespierre tait chrtien, comme Marx, comme St Just ou Marat, comme Voltaire, Rousseau, et Diderot, comme Napolon, comme Miterrand ou De Gaulle, comme Jean Moulin... Monnet, fondateur de l'Europe, Pompidou, Chirac, Jaurs, Pierre Mends-France... Jospin est protestant... On peut continuer...

Le "bagage culturel", c'est les rfrences qui nous unissent par l'Histoire.. Un Franais n'a pas le mme bagage culturel qu'un Chinois, ou qu'un Libyen, un Marocain ou un Japonais... 

Chez un Marocain, mme si il est athe et que ses parents le sont, il a un hritage culturel majoritairement musulman, avec une partie juive.. Chez un Libyen, c'est mixte entre musulman et animiste.. Chez un Libanais, c'est mixte entre chrtien, musulman, et juif.. Chez un Chinois, c'est mixte entre confucianisme, bouddhisme, et pour ceux d'aujour'hui la Rvolution Culturelle. etc etc... Chez un Indien, c'est mixte entre bouddhisme, hindouisme, et animiste..

_Que tu sois athe ainsi que ta famille n'y change strictement rien...
_

Tu hrites de a par la culture, et par les coutumes et l'Etat tel qu'il est devenu.. La plupart des lois, y compris celle sur la sparation de l'Eglise et de l'Etat, y font rfrence.. C'est bien pour a que l'attitude vis--vis de l'Eglise est diffrente entre la France et l'Amrique du Nord, par exemple.. : notre "bagage" franais a introduit la sparation, mais n'a pas "abattu" la religon.. Il en tient compte, avec le statut des coles prives et de leurs profs et programme..    Nous sommes donc aujourdhui tous directement issus de cet hritage culturel...

Les vacances de Noel, de Paques, de la Pentecte, de l'Ascension, le 15-Aout, tout ceci est un hritage chrtien..  et mme catholique : pas de jours spciaux dans les pays anglo-saxons ou en Allemagne ou en Suisse pour le 15-Aout, pour la Pentecte ou l'Ascension.. : ils sont protestants.. Pas de Pques ou de Noel chez les bouddhistes ou les hindouistes..

La notion de bien et de mal codife par le Code Pnal est hrite de le chrtient : dans l'islam, c'est la loi du Tallion (ainsi que pour certains intgristes chrtiens)..   : la punition d'un voleur est qu'on lui coupe la main.. 

Le tabou de l'argent en France est d'origine chrtienne (et particulirement catholique), de mme que l'anti-smtisime associ : les juifs taient les seuls  avoir le droit de faire commerce de l'argent..

etc etc...

De mme, le "social" est hrit de la chrtient : chez les musulmans par exemple, le "pauvre" a automatiquement droit  une assiette le vendredi. Chez les chrtiens, cela a t la charit.  Chez les hindous, c'est une caste : "les intouchables" ..

Dernier point : chez les chrtiens, le noir est le couleur du deuil.. Vois-tu un enterrement aujourd'hui en France autrement ??? Pourtant, chez les Japonais et Chinois, et les bouddhistes, c'est le blanc la couleur du deuil... Vois-tu un enterrement avec des couleurs bigarres, ou en blanc ??? Non.. Cela te viendrait-il  l'esprit d'aller  l'enterrement de ta grand-mre en blanc ou en jaune ??

----------


## souviron34

d'autre part, mon estim tait " la louche"..

Si on regarde les vrais chiffres (_d'une source que tu ne pourras pas ngliger, la Socit des Athistes_) :

http://atheisme.free.fr/Religion/Sta...eligieuses.htm




> Outre le constat de l'rosion dans le temps des convictions et de la pratique religieuse, encore plus sensible chez les jeunes, on peut noter un paradoxe quant aux rsultats concernant les "sans religion" et "les non croyants".
> *En Fance, les "sans religion" se situent entre 25% et 30% et ceux qui ne croient pas en Dieu entre 40% et 45%*. Les premiers sont, trs schmatiquement, constitus des athes, agnostiques, sceptiques et des distes (croyants sans religion), or leur nombre est infrieur de 15%  celui de ceux qui ne croient pas en Dieu. Hormis le cas des religions sans Dieu, qui sont trs marginales, l'explication semble provenir de la dclaration d'appartenance  une religion (catholicisme, islam, protestantisme) par des personnes qui ne croient pas ou ne croient plus en Dieu. En volume, ce phnomne que l'on pourrait qualifier "d'appartenance culturelle" est relativement important, de l'ordre de 20% des "effectifs" d'une religion (15% du total  rapporter *aux 70%  75% que reprsentent les religions*).


ou le CNRS :

http://www.risc.cnrs.fr/pdf/SH198_religions.pdf (PDF)




> chiffres  rfrences 
> 
> 2,23 milliards de chrtiens
> 1,41 milliard de musulmans
> 0,91 milliard de sans-religion
> 0,89 milliard dhindous
> 0,39 milliard de bouddhistes
> 0,39 milliard dadeptes des religions chinoises


ou un du gouvernement :

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/fr...E-%20Final.pdf (PDF)




> Conformment  ses dispositions sur la sparation de lglise et de ltat, le gouvernement ne fait pas de statistiques sur lappartenance religieuse. Selon un sondage publi *en dcembre 2009* par le quotidien catholique La Croix, *64 % de la population est catholique*. Bien que ce soit la premire religion, seuls 4,5 % des catholiques assistent rgulirement  des offices religieux.


+ 1 million de protestants
+ 600 000 juifs

donc tout a (66.4%) de chrtiens...

----------


## DonQuiche

> La "vision de gauche" (toujours pour simplifier) propose, je crois, de remettre en cause ce consensus, et d'adopter un systme plus proche de celui en vigueur en Amrique du Nord, o des populations installes depuis des annes continuent  revendiquer leurs origines. Dans cette approche, l'identit nationale est la somme de ces origines successives, elle volue au fil des migrations.


Crois-tu vraiment que la finalit voulue  gauche soit d'avoir des descendants d'immigrs qui continuent  se revendiquer algriens des gnrations plus tard ?

D'abord, comme je l'avais dit, je pense que le dbat n'est absolument pas l. Tu mlanges deux choses qui ne sont qu'indirectement lies : d'une part des revendications confessionnelles provenant majoritairement de franais, et d'autres part l'intgration des immigrs. Ces dbats sont distincts parce que l'on peut tre franais, musulman et parfaitement intgr, et avoir de lgitimes revendications confessionnelles en estimant que le consensus tabli il y a un sicle doit tre aujourd'hui actualis. Je ne crois pas que tu considres que l'on est mal intgr  compter du moment o on est musulman, sans doute pas plus que tu ne considres qu'un authentique franais devrait se refuser  remettre en cause les lois passes. Donc pourquoi tablir ce lien entre actualisation du consensus lac et un pseudo-dbat entre intgrationnistes et communautaristes supposs (un discours que je n'entends pas en provenance du PS) ?

Ce distinguo tant fait, concernant la politique de la gauche, j'y vois la marque d'un plus grand respect des liberts individuelles et une attitude pragmatique face  la politique mene ces dernires dcennies et qui, disons-le, n'a pas produit des rsultats satisfaisants. Ce que tu penses donc mener au communautarisme me semble bien, pour ma part, viser une meilleure intgration (sans jeu de mot : l'intgration des valeurs franaises par un immigr et son intgration sociale vont de pair), et certainement pas un communautarisme qui, de toute faon, s'est de fait implant en dpit d'une politique ouvertement intgrationniste.




> Regarde les cris  d'orfraie quand on a voulu parler d'identit nationale (c'est pourtant exactement de cela qu'il s'agit).


As-tu dj vu un dbat public organis par le pouvoir russir ? Moi non. Un dbat public apparat en raction  des propositions. Si le gouvernement prcdent avait par exemple mis en oeuvre une refondation de la politique migratoire (ce qu'il n'a pas fait, il s'est content d'ajouter des barrires administratives et financires et de rajouter des moyens) ou de l'acquisition de la nationalit (ce qui n'a au mieux t fait que trs timidement), je pense qu'il y aurait spontanment eu un dbat public de qualit et que a n'aurait pas tant tourn au vinaigre.

Mais voil : on ne peut pas d'un ct lcher des petites phrases sur les cultures suprieures et infrieures pour racoler l'lecteur FN, organiser une com' base sur une provocation hebdomadaire, et de l'autre ct appeler  un dbat serein. Sans parler du style du dernier quinquennat qui prfrait multiplier les demi-mesures sans vue d'ensemble et les distiller en fonction des exigences du calendrier de la communication, ce qui se conjugue mal aux rformes de fond. Bref, si ce dbat a chou, je pense que l'ancien gouvernement en porte lourdement la responsabilit.

Je ne dis pas que le PS fera mieux sur le sujet (mais plus  mon got sans doute), je ne le crois pas un seul instant ; pas dans ce domaine. Il n'y a qu' voir avec quelle vitesse ils avaient enterr l'audacieux rapport de Malek Boutih sur le sujet (comme d'autres audacieux rapports de Boutih avant celui-ci).




> Du coup, on tergiverse, on nie la ralit, la situation se dgrade, et les perdants sont... les immigrs que certains prtendent dfendre...


Je ne suis pas sr que refuser la lecture des uns soit nier la ralit. Qui, en France, te dire que l'tat de l'immigration est satisfaisant. C'est plutt une question d'interprtation et de ses solutions. On ne nie pas la ralit sous prtexte que l'on refuse la vision d'une identit nationale menace par l'immigration.

----------


## Invit

> Crois-tu vraiment que la finalit voulue  gauche soit d'avoir des descendants d'immigrs qui continuent  se revendiquer algriens des gnrations plus tard ?


Tu caricatures la phrase que tu cites, mais,  cette expression "finalit voulue" (qui peut en juger?) prs, il y a un peu de vrai. Le communautarisme (ce qui j'appelle vision de gauche, qui n'est pas la mme chose que "le projet de la gauche" comme tu sembles le lire) accorde une grande importance aux racines. C'est ce qui fait qu'aux USA, des descendants de chinois immigrs depuis un sicle et demi, ne parlant pas un mot de leur langue ancestrale, se dfinissent comme ABC (american born chinese). 

Et cette ide se dveloppe petit  petit chez nous, o l'on voit de plus en plus de monde se rclamer de "racines". C'est  mon avis le coeur du dbat.




> Tu mlanges deux choses qui ne sont qu'indirectement lies : d'une part des revendications confessionnelles provenant majoritairement de franais, et d'autres part l'intgration des immigrs.


Je ne parle ici que de l'intgration des immigrs, la construction de mosques et les menus vgtariens (je suppose que c'est ce que tu veux dire par "revendications confessionnelles provenant majoritairement de francais") c'est toi qui les a amens dans cette discussion... 

Par ailleurs, opposer "immigrs" et "majoritairement francais" n'est pas une  bonne ide: le problme de l'intgration, c'est autant le problme des descendants d'immigrs (majoritairement franais) que des immigrs eux mmes.




> Donc pourquoi tablir ce lien entre actualisation du consensus lac et un pseudo-dbat entre intgrationnistes et communautaristes supposs ?


Je suis tent de te renvoyer cette question...




> Ce distinguo tant fait, concernant la politique de la gauche, j'y vois la marque d'un plus grand respect des liberts individuelles et une attitude pragmatique face  la politique mene ces dernires dcennies et qui, disons-le, n'a pas produit des rsultats satisfaisants.


Oui mais vous, oui mais nous, respect, pragmatique, le bilan... On dirait un discours prsidentiel (ou un ditorial de Dely). On retombe dans la caricature, et les "lments de langage" politiciens.

Aucune politique ne donnera de rsultat tant que la question de fond, savoir ce qu'on attend de l'immigration, ne sera pas clarifie, et tant qu'on ne sera pas sorti du bac  sable des petites phrases et des noms d'oiseaux (vichyste! bisounours!). Et c'est pour cela que *toutes* les politiques (de gauche comme de droite) ont chou. 

Mais nos politiques trainent des pieds, en se cachant derrire des formules floues, car je crois qu'ils se doutent que ce dbat ferait apparaitre un consensus populaire trs  droite... C'est comme l'Europe, si tu veux: quand on donne la parole au peuple, il a tendance  dire non, alors les partis font dans la "dmocratie indirecte", dans l'intrt du peuple bien entendu. Et pendant ce temps, les extremes montent...





> As-tu dj vu un dbat public organis par le pouvoir russir ? Moi non.


Il faudrait le dire au gouvernement actuel alors, parce que j'ai l'impression que c'est justement le fond de cette mthode de concertation dont on nous rebat les oreilles ces derniers temps, et serait la vritable matrialisation du changement (si j'en crois nos ditorialistes).




> Si le gouvernement prcdent avait par exemple mis en oeuvre une refondation de la politique migratoire ou de l'acquisition de la nationalit, je pense qu'il y aurait spontanment eu un dbat public de qualit et que a n'aurait pas tant tourn au vinaigre.


Ben voyons! On n'aurait surement pas eu d'indignations sur twitter, de petites phrases, et de hurlements...

Il y a eu, je crois, une volont relle de refondre la politique migratoire, et une tentative d'ouvrir le dbat sur la double nationalit, et sur l'identit. Mais la tentation d'en faire un dbat politicien a t trop fort...

Si l'on commences par qualifier toute position dure comme un appel du pied au FN, et qu'on n'a pour seules critiques des ides opposes que des adjectifs comme indigne ou nausabond, aucun dbat ne peut apparaitre. 

On en revient au point prcdent: les discussions sur l'immigration chouent parce qu'il est plus rentable pour les partis politiques d'en faire une exploitation "tactique" en les transformant en un pugilat. 

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> il y a un peu de vrai. Le communautarisme (ce qui j'appelle vision de gauche, qui n'est pas la mme chose que "le projet de la gauche" comme tu sembles le lire) accorde une grande importance aux racines. C'est ce qui fait qu'aux USA, des descendants de chinois immigrs depuis un sicle et demi, ne parlant pas un mot de leur langue ancestrale, se dfinissent comme ABC (american born chinese).


Euh il me semble que la gauche c'est le contraire du communautarisme. (non non construire une mosqu ce n'est pas du communautarisme)
En plus je parlerais plutot de vision anglosaxone ou continentale.

Il me semble que le repli sur son peuple est plus tiquett  droite qu' gauche. Que la gauche dfend une certaine ide de l'internationnal "tous gaux"
On parle de communautarisme en angleterre et aux USA pas en France.

Et pour la langue ancestrale du chinois, dj il existe un tas de dialectes et de plus en gnral les immigrs n'taient pas les plus cultives donc pour transmettre leurs culture ce n'est pas toujours aise.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il me semble que le repli sur son peuple est plus tiquett  droite qu' gauche. Que la gauche dfend une certaine ide de l'internationnal "tous gaux"
> On parle de communautarisme en angleterre et aux USA pas en France.


En fait, ce que fcharton veut dire c'est que la gauche est plus porte sur le respect de la culture d'autrui. Contrairement  lui je ne dirais pas que le communautarisme est une "vision de gauche"* mais il faut admettre tout de mme que certaines interprtations des idaux internationalistes de la gaucheplus spcifiquement, les interprtations de la gauche caviar et de la gauche bisounourspeuvent conduire au communautarisme, par excs de relativisme moral et de tolrance pour l'intolrance et le repli communautaire (valoriss au nom du maintien des traditions de chacun et du multiculturalisme).

La ralit, c'est que certaines valeurs sont incompatibles. Pour prendre des exemples pertinents, quand tu as sur ton sol des communauts qui pratiquent l'excision du clitoris et le marriage forc, tu ne peux pas en mme temps respecter toutes les cultures et dfendre les droits de la femme et de l'enfant. 

Au Brsil, c'est pire: le gouverment ne peux pas agir efficacement contre les infanticides et les sacrifices humains sans violer tout un tas de droits de l'homme, droits des peuples indignes et mme la convention des droits de l'enfant (ce qui est un comble) internationalement reconnus.

*Dailleurs,  droite il y a beaucoup de communautaristes aussi

----------


## Invit

> Il me semble que le repli sur son peuple est plus tiquett  droite qu' gauche. Que la gauche dfend une certaine ide de l'international "tous gaux".


C'est un problme de dfinition. Le communautarisme, c'est l'ide qu' l'intrieur du territoire national, des groupes (ethniques, religieux, ou autres) diffrences, puissent vivre selon des rgles diffrentes, et cela s'oppose  une vision plus unitaire, qui prone une population plus uniforme.

C'est en ce sens que la "vision de droite" est plus unitaire, et la "vision de gauche" plus communautariste. Maintenant, ce sont des niveaux de gris: personne ne demande l'interdiction des merguez, ou des saucisses de francforts sur le territoire national, pas plus que de l'autre ct, les communauts ne demandent des tribunaux ou des lois d'exception.




> Et pour la langue ancestrale du chinois, dj il existe un tas de dialectes et de plus en gnral les immigrs n'taient pas les plus cultives donc pour transmettre leurs culture ce n'est pas toujours aise.


C'est vrai de toute immigration. Au bout de quelques gnrations, la culture originale, mme porte  bout de bras, se perd. Ce qui est intressant, je trouve, c'est que ces amricains continuent  se dcrire comme chinois, et ont parfois une loyaut  la "mre patrie" un rien trange (si le sujet t'interesses et que tu sais l'anglais, tu peux aller trainer sur des forums comme asiafinest, ou tout ce qui tourne autour de l'asian pride (Azn pryde quand ils veulent faire ghetto), c'est trs rvlateur.

Pour les dialectes, les communauts chinoises d'outremer sont souvent unies par un dialecte. A Paris, tu as des dialectes par quartier et par groupes: des Teochew dans le 13eme historique, des Cantonnais dans toute la partie occupe par les chinois d'indochine (Cholon et autres), des Wenzhou dans le troisime et  Belleville, et ainsi de suite, chacun parlant son dialecte.

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est un problme de dfinition. Le communautarisme, c'est l'ide qu' l'intrieur du territoire national, des groupes (ethniques, religieux, ou autres) diffrences, *puissent vivre selon des rgles diffrentes*, et cela s'oppose  une vision plus unitaire, qui prone *une population plus uniforme*.
> 
> C'est en ce sens que la "vision de droite" est plus unitaire, et la "vision de gauche" plus communautariste. Maintenant, ce sont des niveaux de gris: personne ne demande l'interdiction des merguez, ou des saucisses de francforts sur le territoire national, pas plus que de l'autre ct, les communauts ne demandent des tribunaux ou des lois d'exception.


Justement la gauche pronent plutot pour les mme droits pour tous et non des lois diffrentes.
Une certaine droite et les partis conservateurs ne veulent pas de cette galit et donc sont obligs de passer par l'uniformisation car sinon c'est remettre en cause ce qu'on s'accorde  soi-mme et qu'on ne veut pas accorder aux autres




> la gaucheplus spcifiquement, les interprtations de la gauche caviar et de la gauche bisounourspeuvent conduire au communautarisme, par excs de relativisme moral et de tolrance pour l'intolrance et le repli communautaire (valoriss au nom du maintien des traditions de chacun et du multiculturalisme).


Euh je ne pense pas qu'il y a aie tant de gauche caviar et bisounours que ca. Il ne faut pas confondre respect de la culture et autorisation de tout et n'importe quoi...
Il me semble que le communautarisme est nettement plus fort en Angleterre Canada et Usa qu'en France et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient plus  gauche que la France pourtant

Au fait en gnral ceux qui dfendent ces "cultures et traditions"  dans ces pays sont souvent tiquets  droite et non  gauche  :;): 
L'interdiction de l'avortement, la femme au foyer sont souvent pronns par la droite conservatrice et non par la gauche  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Euh je ne pense pas qu'il y a aie tant de gauche caviar et bisounours que ca. Il ne faut pas confondre respect de la culture et autorisation de tout et n'importe quoi...
> Il me semble que le communautarisme est nettement plus fort en Angleterre Canada et Usa qu'en France et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient plus  gauche que la France pourtant


Justement, c'est que la frontire entre le respect de la culture et de l'autorisation de tout et de n'importe quoi est trs, trs floue. 

D'ailleurs, parlant de relativisime: les notions de "droite" et de "gauche" sont extrmement relatives et ne peuvent pas rsumer les traditions politiques d'un pays. 




> Au fait en gnral ceux qui dfendent ces "cultures et traditions"  dans ces pays sont souvent tiquets  droite et non  gauche 
> L'interdiction de l'avortement, la femme au foyer sont souvent pronns par la droite conservatrice et non par la gauche


Pourtant, c'est la gauche de l'Ontario qui souhaitait permettre l'arbitrage civil par la Sharia, par exemple.

C'est donc une "mesure de gauche", alors que pourtant elle est extrmement dfavorable aux femmes. 

Par exemple, si un Musulman mourrait sans testament en Ontario, _a priori_ ses filles toucheraient une petite fraction de l'hritage de leurs frres moins de refuser l'arbitrage, ce qui n'est pas forcment vident (mal vu par la communaut, mal vu aussi par le gouvernement qui veux s'viter une procdure judiciaire et ne veux pas tre en porte--faux).

Donc dans ce cas, on a bien un gouvernement "de gauche" qui tait prt a ce que que la femme Musulmane n'a pas besoin de resources financires indpendantes et doit plutot tre entretenue pas son mari, au nom du respect de la culture et du statut personnel Islamiques.

----------


## david06600

Il faut voir la ralit en face.  Combien de zone de non droit en France ?  Vous allez dire c'est le social ceci cela, je dis que c'est faux.  Ca n'a rien a voir avec le social.  D'ailleurs je vois plein de familles, de jeunes ou autres personnes provenant de l'immigration, avec de belles voitures, de beaux habits etc... Bref beaucoup ne sont pas du tout  pleindre.  Dans tous les pays d'Europe (mme ceux qui ne font pas partie des pays colonisateurs), il y a les mmes problmes provenant d'une certaine frange de la population, avec les mmes revendications communautaristes.
@BenoitM il n'y pas si longtemps il y a eu des soucis  Molenbeek avec une certaine communaut.  Pareil en Angleterre, en Sude, Italie etc...Et de manire gnral en France, il n'est plus possible de sortir le soir, sans se faire agresser.  Cela arrive tous les weekend.  Vous allez me dire que c'est un sentiment d'inscurit que je joue avec la peur etc...Et bien non ces problme sont bien rels, et je ne cherche pas  jouer avec la peur des gens.
De mme il est inadmissible de cder  n'importe quelle revendication communautariste ou religieuse.  Sans le savoir beaucoup de personnes mangent hallal, car pas mal de la viande que l'on consomme et sacrifi selon ce rite pour des raisons conomiques.  Un nombre incalculable de femmes voiles dans les rues, je trouve a vraiment inadmissible dans nos pays europens.  Mme la FIFA s'y met, c'est vraiment impensable ce qui arrive.  Je met a sur le dos des politiques qui nous gouvernent depuis 30, 40 ou 50 ans, UMP et PS confondus, et sur le dos des franais qui votent pour eux.  Je considre pour ma part le FN comme tant de la gauche.  A l'extrme droite j'y mettrai plutt le Front de gauche.
L'immigration elle mme, est aussi un bon moyen pour diviser la population et les Franais entre eux, et pour la gauche actuelle c'est une masse d'electeurs importante.
Quand au programme conomique du FN, je vois pas en quoi il pourrait tre pire que ce que propose l'UMP et le PS.  Qui est responsable de la dette ?  Le FN ?  Je parle de la dette, mais pour moi a ne me parait tre que du virtuel tout a.  Certains pays comme l'Islande il me semble on dit non au remboursement de la dette.  D'autres pays ont eu leur dette annule par la France comme certains pays d'Afrique.  Qu'est ce que a veut dire ?

----------


## Invit

> Justement la gauche pronent plutot pour les mme droits pour tous et non des lois diffrentes.


La mme loi, les mmes droits, pour tous, ce sont des principes rpublicains, donc ni de gauche ni de droite. 

Ensuite, la discrimination positive, qui donne des droits supplmentaires aux minorits, c'est plutt une ide de gauche. Tout comme certaines mesures sociales, qui reviennent  donner aux plus pauvres des droits supplmentaires, et  imposer davantage les plus riches.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que formule comme cela, ta phrase est bien trop imprcise.




> Il me semble que le communautarisme est nettement plus fort en Angleterre Canada et Usa qu'en France et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient plus  gauche que la France pourtant


Oui, ce n'est pas "en soi" un dbat gauche-droite, a depend des pays. En France, en revanche, la vision communautariste est plutt  gauche, et la vision intgratrice  droite...




> Au fait en gnral ceux qui dfendent ces "cultures et traditions"  dans ces pays sont souvent tiquets  droite et non  gauche


Ca aussi, a dpend beaucoup... En Chine, l'aile gauche  du Parti dfend plutt les traditions et la nation, contre une aile droite qui veut davantage d'ouverture (et a fait 30 ans que ca dure). En Occident, la dfense des traditions rgionales, ou aborignes (culture et tradition, non?), c'est souvent plutt marqu  gauche. 

En France, le retour  la terre, et  certaines valeurs paysannes, une certaine mfiance vis  vis du progres (du nuclaire, au gaz de schiste, en passant par les OGM), c'est plutt  gauche.

L'ide d'une gauche progressiste et d'une droite conservatrice, c'est juste un vieux slogan du PS, a ne rsiste pas  l'analyse...

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Pourtant, c'est la gauche de l'Ontario qui a permis l'arbitrage civil par la Sharia, par exemple.
> 
> C'est donc une "mesure de gauche", alors que pourtant elle est extrmement dfavorable aux femmes.


*j'ai pas accs au site internet du boulot mais 
1) A priori ca a t rejet
2) Il faut voir les conditions d'applications, si dans le cas des juifs, catho, amish et autres ils tolrent que se soit la religion qui dcide de la repartition de l'hritage il est logique que la sharia s'applique  ceux qui se revendiquent musulmans.
Si la du canada/ontario autorise les accomondements raisonnables , que se soit un gourvement de gauche ou de droite il est logiquement de respecter ce droit 
Maintenant il faut peut-tre redefinir ce droit
3) Il semble que se soit plutot les tribunaux que les gouvernements qui lgifre





> En France, le retour  la terre, et  certaines valeurs paysannes, une certaine mfiance vis  vis du *progres* (du nuclaire, au gaz de schiste, en passant par les OGM), c'est plutt  gauche.


On a pas la mme dfinition du progrs  :;): 
(bon les ogm je suis parfois partag.
Je suis contre une certains vision obscurantiste qui veut interdire tout les ogm mais part contre pour l'instant ceux qu'on nous propose sont des ogm qui permetent de bombarder un champs de pesticible je ne pense pas que se soit un progrs. On devrait rentrer dans le prix des pesticibles le cout des sols et eaux contamin  retraiter, de plus il y a le brevetage du vivant pour le quel je suis contre)

et il me semble que la paysanerie franaise  toujours vot plus  droite qu' gauche

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En France, le retour  la terre, et  certaines valeurs paysannes, une certaine mfiance vis  vis du progres (du nuclaire, au gaz de schiste, en passant par les OGM), c'est plutt  gauche.


Enfin, faut faire attention  ne pas tout mettre dans le mme sac. Saccager les plants de l'institut Pasteur au nom de Mre Nature, c'est bien de l'obscurantisme. Faire front  quelques grosses multinationales qui veulent renforcer leur contrle sur les semences, par contre, c'est bien un combat de gauche traditionnel.

Pareil, le nuclaire est bien dfendu par une partie de la gauche, et le gaz de schisteoutre le fait qu'il y a quand mme des risques bien rlsne me parait pas tre une piste  creuser si le but c'est bien de rduire les missions de CO2.




> *j'ai pas accs au site internet du boulot mais 
> 1) A priori ca a t rejet
> 2) Il faut voir les conditions d'applications, si dans le cas des juifs, catho, amish et autres ils tolrent que se soit la religion qui dcide de la repartition de l'hritage il est logique que la sharia s'applique  ceux qui se revendiquent musulmans.
> Si la du canada/ontario autorise les accomondements raisonnables , que se soit un gourvement de gauche ou de droite il est logiquement de respecter ce droit 
> Maintenant il faut peut-tre redefinir ce droit
> 3) Il semble que se soit plutot les tribunaux que les gouvernements qui lgifre


 la base, il s'agissait d'appliquer la Sharia selon les termes d'une loi de 1991, autorisant l'arbitration de ce type (et effectivement ouverte  toutes les confession). La gauche avait soutenu le droit des Musulmans  suivre la Sharia, a a donn une grosse controverse et finalement un ou deux ans plus tard le parlement provincial avait decid d'interdire les arbitrations religieuses. Souviron a peut-tre suivi a avec plus d'assiduit.

Toujours est-t-il, c'est bien la gauche qui voulait a.




> .Et de manire gnral en France, il n'est plus possible de sortir le soir, sans se faire agresser.  Cela arrive tous les weekend.  Vous allez me dire que c'est un sentiment d'inscurit que je joue avec la peur etc...Et bien non ces problme sont bien rels, et je ne cherche pas  jouer avec la peur des gens.


Je sors le soir sans me faire aggresser.




> De mme il est inadmissible de cder  n'importe quelle revendication communautariste ou religieuse.  Sans le savoir beaucoup de personnes mangent hallal, car pas mal de la viande que l'on consomme et sacrifi selon ce rite pour des raisons conomiques.


Si elles mangent halal sans le savoir, c'est que a a le mme got. Si a a le mme got, qu'est qu'on en a faire? 

Le seul argument contre le halal, ce serait que c'est plus cruel pour les bestiaux. L j'avoue que je ne sais pas si c'est srieux ou pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> la base, il s'agissait d'appliquer la Sharia selon les termes d'une loi de 1991, autorisant l'arbitration de ce type (et effectivement ouverte  toutes les confession). La gauche avait soutenu le droit des Musulmans  suivre la Sharia, a a donn une grosse controverse et finalement un ou deux ans plus tard le parlement provincial avait decid d'interdire les arbitrations religieuses. Souviron a peut-tre suivi a avec plus d'assiduit.
> 
> Toujours est-t-il, c'est bien la gauche qui voulait a.


Ben c'est donc une bonne chose  :;): 
La gauche a bien fait de soutenir la sharia pour les musulmans ca a permis de supprimer ces aberration religieuses  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Enfin, faut faire attention  ne pas tout mettre dans le mme sac. Saccager les plants de l'institut Pasteur au nom de Mre Nature, c'est bien de l'obscurantisme. Faire front  quelques grosses multinationales qui veulent renforcer leur contrle sur les semences, par contre, c'est bien un combat de gauche traditionnel.


Je suis d'accord... C'est bien pour cela que je dis que l'opposition gauche progressiste / droite conservatrice, ou l'ide que tradition et culture sont des valeurs de droite, a ne tient pas la route.




> le gaz de schisteoutre le fait qu'il y a quand mme des risques bien rlsne me parait pas tre une piste  creuser si le but c'est bien de rduire les missions de CO2.


Mais c'en est une si le but est de rduire la facture nergtique. Et j'ai l'impression que ca passe avant le CO2. Sinon, le gouvernement aurait laiss filer les prix du gaz et de l'lectricit pour en rduire la consommation.

A mon avis, le discours sur la transition nergtique ne rsistera pas longtemps  la ralit financire. C'est sans doute dommage, mais c'est comme a.

Francois

----------


## javamine

> D'ailleurs je vois plein de familles, de jeunes ou autres personnes provenant de l'immigration, avec de belles voitures, de beaux habits etc... Bref beaucoup ne sont pas du tout  pleindre.


Et en plus je suis sr qu'ils ont eu de l'argent de faon malhonnte ! N'est ce pas ? ::mrgreen:: 
Je ne vois pas vraiment o tu veux en venir. S'ils ne sont pas  plaindre, ils n'ont qu' pas tre en France c'est a?  ::?: 




> Et de manire gnral en France, il n'est plus possible de sortir le soir, sans se faire agresser.  Cela arrive tous les weekend.


Carrment, je ne peux plus sortir sans tre arm. Je suis toujours en train de me cacher de buisson en buisson pour pouvoir rentrer chez moi en vie. ::cfou:: 




> Un nombre incalculable de femmes voiles dans les rues, je trouve a vraiment inadmissible dans nos pays europens.  Mme la FIFA s'y met, c'est vraiment impensable ce qui arrive.


Je veux bien que tu puisses dfendre tes "valeurs" pour la France, mais la FIFA c'est international, alors pourquoi elle ne devrait pas tre ouverte  toutes les cultures? Par aillleurs la FFF, elle, l'a interdit.


J'admets qu'il y a des problmes li  l'immigration, mais l tu deviens une caricature vraiment ridicule du militant FN.
En tout cas je te souhaite bien du courage, car avec tant de haine et de racisme en toi, a doit pas tre vident  grer tous les jours.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis d'accord... C'est bien pour cela que je dis que l'opposition gauche progressiste / droite conservatrice, ou l'ide que tradition et culture sont des valeurs de droite, a ne tient pas la route.


Je dirais surtout qu'on ne peut pas tout rsumer  la dichotomie droite/gauche.

Il y a bien une gauche progressiste et une droite conservatrice, c'est un fait, mais il y a des tas de mouvements qui tombent en-dehors de cet axe. 

D'ailleurs, je te ferais remarquer qu'il est dur de tirer une opposition droite/gauche sur la plupart des exemples que tu cites part peut-tre les OGM, et encore, je serais tonn que Christine Boutin ait t pour. Sur le nuclaire, on a vu ici-mme qu'on peut tre nuclariste et pourtant tre "de gauche", et c'est bien un gouvernement de droite qui a interdit la fracturation hydraulique en France, non?



> Mais c'en est une si le but est de rduire la facture nergtique. Et j'ai l'impression que ca passe avant le CO2. Sinon, le gouvernement aurait laiss filer les prix du gaz et de l'lectricit pour en rduire la consommation.
> 
> A mon avis, le discours sur la transition nergtique ne rsistera pas longtemps  la ralit financire. C'est sans doute dommage, mais c'est comme a.
> 
> Francois


a dpend ce que t'entends par transition nrgetique. On va pas tous se mettre  s'clairer avec de vent, non. Maintenant, il y a une relle urgence et un rel problme d aux gaz a effet de serre et des solutions alternatives aux combustibles fossiles qui peuvent tre mises en oeuvre aujourd'hui. 

Personnellement, je verrais bien un plan nrgetique similaire  celui de la Core du Sud: nuclaire, hydro, marmoteur, avec une rduction apprciable de la production de CO2.

----------


## ManusDei

> la base, il s'agissait d'appliquer la Sharia selon les termes d'une loi de 1991, autorisant l'arbitration de ce type (et effectivement ouverte  toutes les confession). La gauche avait soutenu le droit des Musulmans  suivre la Sharia, a a donn une grosse controverse et finalement un ou deux ans plus tard le parlement provincial avait decid d'interdire les arbitrations religieuses. Souviron a peut-tre suivi a avec plus d'assiduit.


Charia :  chemin clair, chemin droit, chemin pour respecter la loi (de dieu) 
Appliquer la Charia (ou Sharia) a ne veut rien dire. La Charia, c'est la transcription du Coran en texte de loi (vu que pour les musulmans le Coran c'est la parole de dieu, via son prophte). Donc le Maroc applique la Charia, de mme que l'Afghanistan, ou tout autre pays faisant rfrence au Coran pour ses lois.

Bref la Charia est soumise  l'interprtation locale, il n'y a pas "une" charia, mais autant que d'interprtations du Coran.



> Carrment, je ne peux plus sortir sans tre arm. Je suis toujours en train de me cacher de buisson en buisson pour pouvoir rentrer chez moi en vie.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour revenir sur l'ide que l'acceptation des minorit et de la diffrence pourrait ou pas tre de gauche, je pense qu'il faut bien tudier notre chiquier politique.

Autant pour des raisons conomiques, je vois biens une ligne droite qui part de la redistribution totale, a la redistribution inexistante.

Autant pour l'intolrance, je pense qu'on a plus un cercle, avec les plus tolrants au centre, l'UMP et le PS a galit avec des mouvances plus ou moins visibles, et des opposs qui sont assez proche, avec chacun leurs ennemis, parfois en commun.


Je suis pour ma part convaincu que c'est exclusion qui cr ces comportements, et non la culture ou la couleur de peau. Tous les hommes sont capables de s'adapter dans une certaine mesure(demandez vous si vous accepteriez de ne plus manger de porc ou de respecter les traditions musulmanes dans leur intgralit si vous alliez chez eux... La rponse sera souvent non...)

Aux USA, les discours sur les noirs sont exactement les mme que ceux du FN contre les magrbins. Si il y en a plus en prison, c'est parce que c'est des dlinquants inns, etc... Bref, en france, je n'ai pas l'impression que les noirs rencontrent les mmes problmes de rejets dans la socit. Et bizarrement, ils s'intgrent mieux.

Et le mythe du bon ngre gentil, ils l'ont aussi eu outre atlantique...

Quand on voit quelqu'un dans un rle, on le conforte dans ce rle, mais on l'y cantonne aussi. 

Si un patron refuse un boulot a un magrbin parce qu'il est magrbins, et que c'est tous des "dealer de drogue", il va paradoxalement renforcer cette image, et ne pas lui laisser beaucoup d'autres choix, si cette personne commence a avoir faim, que de partir dans des circuits parallles.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Charia :  chemin clair, chemin droit, chemin pour respecter la loi (de dieu) 
> Appliquer la Charia (ou Sharia) a ne veut rien dire. La Charia, c'est la transcription du Coran en texte de loi (vu que pour les musulmans le Coran c'est la parole de dieu, via son prophte). Donc le Maroc applique la Charia, de mme que l'Afghanistan, ou tout autre pays faisant rfrence au Coran pour ses lois.
> 
> Bref la Charia est soumise  l'interprtation locale, il n'y a pas "une" charia, mais autant que d'interprtations du Coran.


Il y a quatre grandes coles de jurisprudence Islamique (Sunnites, ne rentront pas dans les dtails qui fachent) mais a n'a rien  voir. Dans la Sharia, l'interprtation est faite par le juge, pas par le lgislateur car dans la Sharia, il n'y a de lgislateurs que Dieu et son Prophte, et il n'y a de lois que le Coran et la Sunna.

Le Maroc n'applique pas la Sharia car sa loi dcoule, constitutionellement, de la volont du roi et du parlement. C'est donc une loi sculire, inspire par la morale Islamique comme la loi Franaise est inspire (du moins en partie) par la moralit Chrtienne.

Il faut faire la diffrence entre la loi et la jurisprudence.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a bien une gauche progressiste et une droite conservatrice, c'est un fait, mais il y a des tas de mouvements qui tombent en-dehors de cet axe.


S'il y a des tas de choses qui chappent  cette logique, peut on encore dire qu'il y a une gauche progressiste et une droite conservatrice, et que c'est un fait?




> Maintenant, il y a une relle urgence et un rel problme d aux gaz a effet de serre et des solutions alternatives aux combustibles fossiles qui peuvent tre mises en oeuvre aujourd'hui.


Il y a probablement un rel problme (encore que, tout le monde n'est pas d'accord), mais pas forcment de relle urgence. La France n'est pas menace  court terme, et mme si elle l'tait  moyen terme, il n'est pas certain que les mesures  prendre rglent le problme (il est mme certain qu'elles ne rgleront rien tant que les mergents refuseront de jouer le jeu, l'Europe ne produit plus assez de CO2 pour faire la diffrence).

En revanche, il y a une relle urgence  trouver des solutions aux problmes conomiques actuels, dont le dficit de la balance des paiements caus par la facture nergtique.

Enfin, l'endettement de l'Etat rduit sa capacit d'investissement (dans la transition nergtique, par exemple). 

Donc oui, ce serait bien... 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

De mme que pour les protestants, il y a plein d'coles, et elles ont toutes autant de "lgitimit" que les autres, vu qu'il n'y a pas de pouvoir central pour cette religion (contrairement aux catholiques qui ont un pape), et pas d'interprtation "fixe". 



> Le Maroc n'applique pas la Sharia car sa loi dcoule, constitutionellement, de la volont du roi et du parlement. C'est donc une loi sculire, inspire par la morale Islamique comme la loi Franaise est inspire (du moins en partie) par la moralit Chrtienne.


Au Maroc le roi est Commandeur des Croyants (musulmans), et vu que tu parles de loi sculire, a en fait justement une charia. Que le juge interprte le coran  chaque jugement, ou qu'il se rfre  une interprtation officielle "adoube" par le Commandeur des Croyants, le principe est tout aussi valide.

http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contribu...-le-monde.html
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mon...s_1044453.html

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis pour ma part convaincu que c'est exclusion qui cr ces comportements, et non la culture ou la couleur de peau.


Amusant, tu n'tais apparemment pas d'accord avec moi il y a 2-3 pages quand je te donnais des exemples de cette exclusion.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De mme que pour les protestants, il y a plein d'coles, et elles ont toutes autant de "lgitimit" que les autres, vu qu'il n'y a pas de pouvoir central pour cette religion (contrairement aux catholiques qui ont un pape), et pas d'interprtation "fixe". 
> 
> Au Maroc le roi est Commandeur des Croyants (musulmans), et vu que tu parles de loi sculire, a en fait justement une charia. Que le juge interprte le coran  chaque jugement, ou qu'il se rfre  une interprtation officielle "adoube" par le Commandeur des Croyants, le principe est tout aussi valide.


Amir-ul-Munimin est un titre traditionel de la dynastie Alawite, qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la loi Marocaine. Le roi rgne parce qu'il est Malik al-Maghrib, la loi est la loi parce qu'elle est vote au Parlement et promulgu par lui. Le pays est constitutionellement musulman mais sa loi n'est pas le Coran ou une interprtation. Elle est _inspire_ par le Coran seulement.

Appliquer la Sharia, a veut dire que le juge se refere directement au Coran et  la Sunna. En cas de dsaccord, on invoque des ulemas reconnus et a peut vite devenir trs pnible, d'o que mme la plupart des pays musulmans ne veulent pas de a.

P.S. les pays Musulmans ont spar pouvoir lac et religieux depuis les Abbassides. Le fait d'tre Amir-ul-Munimin, reconnu  une poque lointaine par un Caliphe (Abbasside, IIRC), ne confre donc pas la lgitimit ncessaire pour interpreter le Coran.

P.P.S. D'ailleurs, c'est bien ce qu'explique ton article du NouvelObs: la Sharia ne s'applique pas ou peu dans la plupart des pays Musulmans. Dans la majorit du monde Musulman c'est devenu dsuet, mme si les traditionalistes l'associent  un ge d'or rvolu.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Amusant, tu n'tais apparemment pas d'accord avec moi il y a 2-3 pages quand je te donnais des exemples de cette exclusion.


Attention, pour moi, demander a quelqu'un si il mange du porc, boit de l'alcool, etc... ce n'est pas de l'exclusion. C'est juste factuel. 

les raisons m'importent peu dailleur.

Je suis convaincu que j'ai bien assez a faire pour m'occuper de mes fesses, pour ne pas avoir a grer celles des autres, ni ce qu'ils veulent faire de leur vie. Si leur truc c'est de s'interdire des choses, tant mieux pour eux.

De la mme manire, au canada ou j'ai rencontr beaucoup de vgtariens, et ou il y a pas mal d'allergique, on demande presque naturellement si les gens mangent de la viande, si ils sont allergique... bref, en gnral si ils ont des habitudes alimentaires spciales.

Des fois, j'avoue mme ne pas inviter certaine personnes  cause de ca, pas tous les jours envie de membter a faire 4 repas diffrents pour contenter tous les convives. Je les exclue d'une soire(c'est dlicat de leur demander de venir avec leur bouffe, encore que...) mais pas de ma vie pour autant.

Ce que j'appelle exclusion, c'est quand on va refuser : 
 - de servir quelqu'un dans un resto
 - de fournir un renseignement  une personne  un guichet
 - un travail  quelqu'un
 - l'entre en boite ...
...

Bref, pas les relations humaines individuelles, ou aprs tout chacun a bien le droit d'tre un con fini(j'en ai bien le droit) sans qu'on parle de couleur de peau, mais plus les relations de socit qui empche les gens de vivre correctement.

Par contre, j'ai eu  mettre en place des soires, et quand on m'a demand : et les arabes, on fait quoi pour eux ... j'ai juste hallucin. J'ai juste rpondu : mme rgle pour tous, si certains font chier, vous les virez, je m'en fout de leur couleur de peau, jugez les faits. On a jamais eu de problme dailleur.

----------


## Marco46

> A mon avis, le discours sur la transition nergtique ne rsistera pas longtemps  la ralit financire. C'est sans doute dommage, mais c'est comme a.
> 
> Francois


A mon avis, le discours sur la transition nergtique ne rsistera pas bien longtemps  la ralit gologique, etc ...

----------


## souviron34

> Donc dans ce cas, on a bien un gouvernement "de gauche" qui tait prt a ce que que la femme Musulmane n'a pas besoin de resources financires indpendantes et doit plutot tre entretenue pas son mari, au nom du respect de la culture et du statut personnel Islamiques.


A noter, comme je l'ai dj dit plusieurs fois, que, que ce soit un gouvernement de gauche ou de droite, il est li par la Constitution, et que cette constitution (_je le redis encore une fois !!_ ), est base sur les Droits de la Personne et non les Droits du Citoyen...

Dans ce contexte, si les demandes sont appuyes par de bons avocats, il y a extrmement peu de chance que le gouvernement gagne dans un bras de fer, la Cour Suprme obligeant alors le gouvernement  suivre la Consitution..

D'o justement l'importance que j'appuie dans toutes vos remarques sur la diffrence entre droit anglo-saxon (_et en particulier les constitutions amricaine et canadienne_), et droits et constitution franais.

----------


## BenoitM

J'ai cout une mission sur l'histoire de la Wallonie (rgion de belgique) ou l'histoirien disait que les frontires tait assez flou jusqu'en 18me sciecle, que l'identit national n'existait quasi pas, on tait on tait surtout li  un roi.

Vers 1800 la france a fait un recencement linguistique et sur les 20 millions d'habitant de l'poque seul 4 millions parlaient le franciliens  ::): 

Que beaucoup de pays comme la belgique part exemple ont essay de faire remonter leurs histoire dans le temps mais en gnral quand on trouvait le mot dans les crits on voulait faire coller un mot qui n'avait pas la mme signification  l'poque qu'au ralit de nos jours.

----------


## david06600

> Et en plus je suis sr qu'ils ont eu de l'argent de faon malhonnte ! N'est ce pas ?
> Je ne vois pas vraiment o tu veux en venir. S'ils ne sont pas  plaindre, ils n'ont qu' pas tre en France c'est a?


Jamais dis a pour l'argent...  Mais c'est vrai qu'il y en a beaucoup qui trafic.  Je te parle de problmes d'intgrations.  Cela n'a rien a voir avec le social, comme la gauche  voulu le faire croire pendant des annes.  Certains (pour ne pas dire beaucoup) gagnent bien leur vie et ne veulent pas faire d'effort d'intgration tout simplement parce qu'ils n'en ont pas envi.  Ils ne se reconnaissent pas dans les valeurs occidentales, et pourtant ce sont ces mmes valeurs qui leur ont permit d'avoir ce qu'ils ont et d'tre la ou ils sont.  Donc, qu'est ce qu'ils font la ?!




> Carrment, je ne peux plus sortir sans tre arm. Je suis toujours en train de me cacher de buisson en buisson pour pouvoir rentrer chez moi en vie.


Bon c'est bien, continu de faire l'autruche.  Dans toutes les manifestations de Paris ou ailleurs, de la gay pride  n'importe quelle autre vnement, tu as des groupes venues des banlieues uniquement dans le but de foutre la merde.  Sur Nice impossible de rester sur la plage  partir de 11h sans te faire emmerder au moins une fois dans la soire.  Dans la France actuelle il est impossible pour une fille de sortir seule en jupe  compter d'une certaine heure.
Le gars parisiennes ont l'air d'tre pas trop mal non plus  ::?: 
Sans compter comme je l'ai dj dit toutes les zones de non droit.  Faut vraiment tre fou pour trouver a normal et fermer les yeux.



> Je veux bien que tu puisses dfendre tes "valeurs" pour la France, mais la FIFA c'est international, alors pourquoi elle ne devrait pas tre ouverte  toutes les cultures? Par aillleurs la FFF, elle, l'a interdit.


On peut tre ouvert  une culture sans forcment accepter n'importe quoi.  D'autant plus que c'est international, cela devrait tre la mme chose pour tout le monde.  Donc soit toutes portant le voile ou soit toutes sans....




> J'admets qu'il y a des problmes li  l'immigration, mais l tu deviens une caricature vraiment ridicule du militant FN.
> En tout cas je te souhaite bien du courage, car avec tant de haine et de racisme en toi, a doit pas tre vident  grer tous les jours.


T'inquite pas pour moi je n'ai aucune haine, comme je l'ai dj dit, j'ai dj vcu pendant plusieurs annes avec des cultures diffrentes, des noirs, des jaunes, des violets tout ce que tu veux.  J'ai grandit au milieu d'une population colore et je pense que personne de ma famille ne vote FN.  J'ai fait mon petit chemin tout seul, et je pense avoir autant, si ce n'est plus, de recul que pas mal de personne ici sur le sujet pour pouvoir parler de a.
Aussi si je m'exprime sur ce fil, c'est parce que je suis curieux de comprendre comment on en est arriv la, c'est a dire tre autant aveugler par une idologie destructrice.  Comment peut on en arriver  tre spectateur de son propre gnocide et en plus applaudir ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Aussi si je m'exprime sur ce fil, c'est parce que je suis curieux de comprendre comment on en est arriv la, c'est a dire tre autant aveugler par une *idologie destructrice*. Comment peut on en arriver  tre spectateur de son propre *gnocide* et en plus applaudir ?


Tu devrais ouvrir un dictionnaire avant d'utiliser des termes dont tu ne comprends pas la signification... ::roll::

----------


## david06600

> Tu devrais ouvrir un dictionnaire avant d'utiliser des termes dont tu ne comprends pas la signification...


L'anti-racisme, le mtissage tels qu'il est prn actuellement, comme le nazisme sont des idologies.  Et tu fais partie des aveugles.
Et oui il y a un gnocide ethnique, culturelles, des peuples europens par l'immigration massive.
Ca va je pense avoir compris les termes merci.

----------


## ManusDei

Dj qu'on est pas d'accord sur ce que constitue une "immigration massive"...

----------


## pmithrandir

Si on rflchit en terme de race, on pourrait effectivement imaginer que la race europenne pourrait, a trs long terme ne plus exister dans sa forme actuelle... mais les personnes de la "race" envahisseuse ne le serons plus... le mtissage, c'est 50% de l'un et 50% de l'autre.

J'ai bien dit si !!!

Parce que fort malheureusement pour cette thse(et fort heureusement), l'humain homo sapiens est unique, dons la notion mme de race est saugrenue. 

David, penses tu vraiment que la culture des pays comme le Maroc, l'Algrie ou la Tunisie n'ont pas t changs par l'arrive massive d'europens ?
Que l'on a pas remis en question leur mode de vie, leur traditions, leur faon de penser ?

Et pourtant, penses tu qu'ils aient subit un gnocide ?

Non, ils ont juste appris de nouvelles choses, dcouvert de nouvelles faon de penser, et ont donc volu avec ces nouveauts.

En fait, c'est juste ca, l'volution... avec les gens qui la refuse, qui ne veulent pas s'adapter, et ceux qui y arrivent.
il y a aussi ceux qui pensent que la loi est la mme pour tous, et ceux qui pensent qu'il y a des plus mritant que d'autre devant les rgles...

tu peux faire ton choix, mais je pense qu tu sera soit chez les perdants finaux, soit dans les tortionnaires...

2 exemples dans l'histoire pour comprendre le mot gnocide : 
 - les russes annexe la Moldavie et mettent 80% de russes en dplaant les populations locales, il sagit d'une extinction de la culture, mais pas d'un gnocide.
 - un pays dcide de tuer tous les reprsentant d'un groupe donn (ethnique, religieux,...) : c'est un gnocide.

----------


## Aniki

> Et oui il y a un gnocide ethnique, culturelles, des peuples europens par l'immigration massive.


Si pour toi _gnocide_ veut dire _volution culturelle_ alors effectivement il se passe beaucoup de gnocide en ce moment...
En fait, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours.
Nan a devient vraiment trop bte. Tu veux pas revenir  la dfinition normale des mots. Ca rendra le dbat plus facile.  :;): 

Sinon j'ai vcu environ 25 ans (toute ma jeunesse) dans ce que tu appelles une zone de non-droit. Et tu sais quoi ? Je rentrais le soir tout seul  n'importe quelle heure du jour ou de la nuit. Et je suis toujours en vie. Plus incroyable encore, je ne me suis jamais fait aggress la nuit (mme  3h du mat).
Aprs je te dis pas que c'est le paradis sur terre. J'ai du me faire raquett 2 fois (une fois 5 et l'autre fois c'tait un briquet quand j'avais entre 12 et 14 ans). Mais tu sais quoi ? Ca aurait pu arriver n'importe o dans le monde a.
Bref la situation n'est pas si dramatique que ce que tu veux bien nous faire croire.
Ou alors la France a bien chang depuis mon dmnagement il y a trois ans...

----------


## lola06

> Bon c'est bien, continu de faire l'autruche.  Dans toutes les manifestations de Paris ou ailleurs, de la gay pride  n'importe quelle autre vnement, tu as des groupes venues des banlieues uniquement dans le but de foutre la merde.  Sur Nice impossible de rester sur la plage  partir de 11h sans te faire emmerder au moins une fois dans la soire.  Dans la France actuelle il est impossible pour une fille de sortir seule en jupe  compter d'une certaine heure.
> Le gars parisiennes ont l'air d'tre pas trop mal non plus 
> Sans compter comme je l'ai dj dit toutes les zones de non droit.  Faut vraiment tre fou pour trouver a normal et fermer les yeux.


Juste par curiosit, es-tu une fille ? (Car les pseudos a ne veut rien dire..)

Car ton sentiment d'inscurit,  moins d'aller dans des ruelles sombres je ne l'ai jamais eu (en jupe ou pas d'ailleurs).

Pour info j'ai habite seule  Paris, Toulouse, Dijon et sur la cte d'azur.
D'autres amies taient dans ces mmes villes et honntement  part les boulets qui viennent te parler on a jamais eu de sentiments d'inscurit.

Pourtant je me baladais seule le soir aprs 11h...

Et je n'ai jamais t emmerde sur les plages de Nice, Villeneuve ou Antibes... Toute seule ou en groupe...

Aprs a dpend o tu places ton niveau d'inscurit...

----------


## unknow0

> Bon c'est bien, continu de faire l'autruche.  Dans toutes les manifestations de Paris ou ailleurs, de la gay pride  n'importe quelle autre vnement, tu as des groupes venues des banlieues uniquement dans le but de foutre la merde.  Sur Nice impossible de rester sur la plage  partir de 11h sans te faire emmerder au moins une fois dans la soire.  Dans la France actuelle il est impossible pour une fille de sortir seule en jupe  compter d'une certaine heure.
> Le gars parisiennes ont l'air d'tre pas trop mal non plus 
> Sans compter comme je l'ai dj dit toutes les zones de non droit.  Faut vraiment tre fou pour trouver a normal et fermer les yeux.


certe mais c'est quoi le report avec l'immigration? les banlieue n'ont pas attendu les trangers pour faire de la merde, alors cela viens t'il des immigres ou du cadre sociale? je pencherais plus du cadre vu qu'une bonne partie de ses fouteur de merde son des bon francais blanc chrtien
et quand on vois se que me raconte mon pere de sa jeunesse en hlm (que des ouvier bien francais a l'epoque) il n'on rien a envier au crameur de voiture ou autre.

----------


## javamine

> Jamais dis a pour l'argent...  Mais c'est vrai qu'il y en a beaucoup qui trafic.


 ::haha:: 
Enfin bon tu me diras, pour ton idole, un arabe dans un cabriolet c'est forcment louche. Bah oui, une 207 cc c'est au moins...poufff 6000  d'occaz!! Forcment de la drogue pour un tel budget !!




> Certains (pour ne pas dire beaucoup) gagnent bien leur vie et ne veulent pas faire d'effort d'intgration tout simplement parce qu'ils n'en ont pas envi.  Ils ne se reconnaissent pas dans les valeurs occidentales, et pourtant ce sont ces mmes valeurs qui leur ont permit d'avoir ce qu'ils ont et d'tre la ou ils sont.  Donc, qu'est ce qu'ils font la ?!


Salaud de capitalistes! Ils viennent juste prendre de l'argent! Je te rassure, ce n'est pas propre aux beurs/noirs/asiatiques... Combien de pays arabes les blancs sont ils allez exploit pour t'enrichir toi et amliorer ton confort de vie?




> Bon c'est bien, continu de faire l'autruche.  Dans toutes les manifestations de Paris ou ailleurs, de la gay pride  n'importe quelle autre vnement, tu as des groupes venues des banlieues uniquement dans le but de foutre la merde.


Aaaaahhh excuse moi, je n'avais pas compris. Je pensais que tout ton discours tait bas sur ta grande exprience personnelle reprsentative de tout ce qui se passe en France. Mais non, tu as l'exprience TF1, a change tout  ::mrgreen:: 




> Sur Nice impossible de rester sur la plage  partir de 11h sans te faire emmerder au moins une fois dans la soire.


Chaque soir? dcidemment tu n'as vraiment pas de chance...
Juste un conseil, vite peut tre de regarder de faon haineuse ceux qui sont un peu fonc de peau, a t'vitera pas peut tre des ennuis  :;): 




> Dans la France actuelle il est impossible pour une fille de sortir seule en jupe  compter d'une certaine heure.


Bien sr... Bah dis toi que la burka est une bonne solution pour elle alors?  ::mrgreen:: 




> On peut tre ouvert  une culture sans forcment accepter n'importe quoi.  D'autant plus que c'est international, cela devrait tre la mme chose pour tout le monde.  Donc soit toutes portant le voile ou soit toutes sans....


La mme chose pour tout le monde? Tu veux dire imposer ton point de vue au monde entier?
Pardon j'avais juste compris que tu ne voulais surtout plus d'arabes en France, mais en fait, tu ne veux mme plus en voir  la tl. Et c'est moi qui fait l'autruche?




> et je pense avoir autant, si ce n'est plus, de recul que pas mal de personne ici sur le sujet pour pouvoir parler de a.


Oui on avait bien compris que tu te sentais suprieur  beaucoup de gens...


Allez, parce que je suis sympa, je te donne un grand conseil : 
teins ta tlvision! Tu verras comme le monde semble apais et pas si pourri que a d'un seul coup. Peut tre que tu pourras dcouvrir les gens sans te baser sur une image vu au journal tl.




> Aprs a dpend o tu places ton niveau d'inscurit...


Je rpond pour lui : voir un tranger  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

> Je rpond pour lui : voir un tranger


Euh je dirai voir un mec qui est un peu bronz pas besoin qu'il soit trang  ::mouarf::  ou  ::roll::  j'hsite

----------


## Marco46

> Euh je dirai voir un mec qui est un peu bronz pas besoin qu'il soit trang  ou  j'hsite


 ::): 

Je voulais rpondre : "La vue d'un sarrasin" mais vous l'avez dj faite 2 fois  ::aie:: 




> Si pour toi gnocide veut dire volution culturelle alors effectivement il se passe beaucoup de gnocide en ce moment...
> En fait, il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours.
> Nan a devient vraiment trop bte. Tu veux pas revenir  la dfinition normale des mots. Ca rendra le dbat plus facile.


Je lui ai dit exactement la mme chose mais il n'a pas pris la peine de s'expliquer.

Il a un systme de pense beaucoup trop binaire et manichen pour pouvoir envisager une quelconque discussion puisque  ses yeux nous ne sommes que des hrtiques qui ne voyons pas venir le jugement dernier (l'invasion du complot des islamo-gauchistes qui veulent dtruire sa [la sienne hein, pas la tienne, la tienne on s'en cogne c'est la sienne qui compte sinon t'es pas franais] douce France).

----------


## david06600

Waouh...  Je me suis fait pas mal de nouveaux amis, et j'ai russi  reserrer des liens encore plus fort avec mes anciens amis.  
Je vais pas pouvoir rpondre  tout le monde, mme si j'aimerai bien mais bon je n'ai pas envi de me rpter, voici quelques points pour rsumer globalement.
- Vous ne pouvez pas voir l'volution d'une socit sous un autre jour que celui d'importer des populations trangres.  Importer des gens d'origine trangre, n'ammne pas forcement  une volution de la socit, et actuellement c'est plutt une rgression.
- Je suis contre toute forme de colonisation et cela marche aussi pour chez moi (la France).
- Un gnocide c'est pas forcmenent tuer des gens  la mitraillette.
- Vous fermez les yeux sur l'inscurit, l'incivilit et sur beaucoup d'autres choses pour ne pas stigmatiser.  Nous avons nos cons (je dois en faire partie pour certains ici  ::): ), pas besoin des cons des autres.  Et ceux qui sont intelligents et instruit devraient rester dans leur pays afin de le dvelopper.
- Je ne me sens pas du tout suprieur  une autre personne, merci de ne pas caricaturer.  Juste envi de rester europen et blanc, et que l'Europe reste blanche.  Tout comme je veux que les chinois reste jaune aux yeux brids et que la chine reste chinoise, la russie russe, l'afrique l'afrique etc....  Rien d'extraodinaire, a s'appelle la diversit pour moi.  Attention aux amateurs de caricatures, je n'ai pas dit qu'il tait impossible pour deux personnes d'origines diffrentes de s'aimer et de vivre ensemble, d'avoir des enfants etc..., mais cela ne doit pas devenir la norme selon moi.  
- On peut aimer une culture diffrente, ou un autre peuple sans pour autant vouloir importer toute une population dans son pays.
- Il n'y pas de complot, juste des gens laches.
- Je n'ai pas de tl.

Mais bon j'ai beau parler je sais trs bien que c'est perdu, et nous sommes dj  un stade avanc de mtamorphose.  Ca a doit vous faire plaisir.  Tout le monde va s'aimer aprs youpi!  Tout ce fait dans l'excs du nazisme au multiculturalisme.  La France  encore perdu ce coup la.

----------


## ManusDei

> - Vous ne pouvez pas voir l'volution d'une socit sous un autre jour que celui d'importer des populations trangres.  Importer des gens d'origine trangre, n'ammne pas forcement  une volution de la socit, et actuellement c'est plutt une rgression.


Je pense que les deux sont dcorrls. Une partie de ces populations catgorises "trangers" sont franais depuis 1 ou 2 gnrations. Ils n'auraient peut-tre pas du venir  la base, mais je ne vois pas l'intrt d'en discuter, vu qu'ils sont l et qu'ils sont franais. Et la rgression de la socit franaise ne me semble pas du tout lie  des histoires d'origine, j'y verrais plutt un changement d'ducation (l'enfant roi entre autre).




> - Un gnocide c'est pas forcmenent tuer des gens  la mitraillette.


Si http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnocide
On parle parfois de gnocide culturel, si tu prfres.




> - Vous fermez les yeux sur l'inscurit, l'incivilit et sur beaucoup d'autres choses pour ne pas stigmatiser.  Nous avons nos cons (je dois en faire partie pour certains ici ), pas besoin des cons des autres.  Et ceux qui sont intelligents et instruit devraient rester dans leur pays afin de le dvelopper.


Les quelques fois o j'ai eu des problmes, ils avaient toujours la nationalit franaise, et mme ils taient blancs.




> - Je ne me sens pas du tout suprieur  une autre personne, merci de ne pas caricaturer.  Juste envi de rester europen et blanc, et que l'Europe reste blanche.  Tout comme je veux que les chinois reste jaune aux yeux brids et que la chine reste chinoise, la russie russe, l'afrique l'afrique etc....  Rien d'extraodinaire, a s'appelle la diversit pour moi.


J'en vois pas l'intrt, ni la raison. Je prfrerais jecter les cons, mais c'est plus difficile  dfinir (et on pourrait m'jecter moi  ::aie:: ).




> - On peut aimer une culture diffrente, ou un autre peuple sans pour autant vouloir importer toute une population dans son pays.


Qui parle d'importer toute une population ? Et est-ce qu'on interdit donc aux informaticiens franais d'aller bosser/vivre aux USA (ou autre) ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il faut voir la ralit en face.  Combien de zone de non droit en France ?  Vous allez dire c'est le social ceci cela, je dis que c'est faux.  Ca n'a rien a voir avec le social.


Et moi je dis que a a  voir avec le fait qu'on a regroup des pauvres, analphabtes et non-francophones au mme endroit et que, forcment, a ne pouvait pas dboucher sur de l'intgration. Et quand leurs descendants parviennent grce  l'cole rpublicaine (en dpit de moyens par lves moindres que ceux des lyces parisiens)  corriger ces handicaps, on ne veut pas leur louer d'appartement ni leur filer de boulot. Le pass et la discrimination ne gomment rien aux mrites individuels ou  leur absence mais il faudrait franchement tre aveugle pour ne pas se rendre compte qu'un sacr paquet de conneries a t fait il y a un demi-sicle, perptues ensuite pendant des dcennies, et qu'on en paie et qu'on en paiera le prix.




> Et de manire gnral en France, il n'est plus possible de sortir le soir, sans se faire agresser.


Je ne me suis jamais fait agresser et j'ai pourtant pass une bonne partie de ma vie dans de grandes mtropoles. Le sentiment d'inscurit est rel mais l tu en fais une caricature et tu l'attribues exclusivement aux immigrs (confondant une fois de plus immigrs et franais issues de l'immigration). Ensuite, sur le fond des choses, le nombre de meurtres et de viols par habitant n'a jamais t aussi bas. La petite dlinquance ou l'incivilit est peut-tre plus leve, je ne saurais le dire, mais certainement pas neuve : autrefois les blousons noirs et avant eux les arnarchistes, et avant cela la Cour des Miracles. Les bandes et les zones de non-droit n'ont rien de neuf, alors ont-elles au moins vraiment augmentes ou est-ce simplement la caisse de rsonance mdiatique qui s'est approfondie ? Je ne sais pas




> De mme il est inadmissible de cder  n'importe quelle revendication communautariste ou religieuse.


Ta formulation est tendancieuse. Un groupe de franais exprime un voeu, celui-ci doit tre valu au regard du consensus national, qu'il mane de syndicats ou de mouvements religieux. Ou alors on souhaite abolir la dmocratie ! Et, l aussi, ceux qui mettent des revendications religieuses ne sont qu'une infime partie des immigrs et de leurs descendants qui, dans l'ensemble, pour moiti se foutent de la religion, quand l'autre moiti la pratique dans son coin sans rien demander si ce n'est peut-tre qu'on les laisse construire avec leurs propres moyens des lieux de culte, conformment aux principes de la loi.




> Un nombre incalculable de femmes voiles dans les rues, je trouve a vraiment inadmissible dans nos pays europens.


Parce que tu trouves inadmissible la libert vestimentaire, tout comme certains trouvent inadmissibles que des femmes sortent sans leurs burqas. C'est le point commun entre toutes les extrme-droites  travers le monde : la volont d'imposer de force une norme et la haine de la libert. Toi et les mollahs iraniens menez le mme combat.




> L'immigration elle mme, est aussi un bon moyen pour diviser la population et les Franais entre eux, et pour la gauche actuelle c'est une masse d'electeurs importante.


Depuis quand les immigrs sont-ils des lecteurs ?




> Quand au programme conomique du FN, je vois pas en quoi il pourrait tre pire que ce que propose l'UMP et le PS.  Qui est responsable de la dette ?  Le FN ?  Je parle de la dette, mais pour moi a ne me parait tre que du virtuel tout a.


Si nous renions notre dette, il y aura reprsailles et nos entreprises se prendront dans la gueule tout ce dont ltat se sera dbarrass. Ce qui n'arrangera pas nos affaires et forcera le gouvernement  sauver en vitesse de larges pans de l'conomie avec de l'argent qu'il n'aura pas. Il lui faudra donc faire marcher la planche  billets, dvaluant en masse et lanant le pays dans une spirale inflationniste (dj bien amorce par un brutal retour au France) dont certains exemples historiques te conviendront peut-tre  quel point elles sont dvastatrices.

Dans le cas de l'Islande, l'Etat a annul les emprunts hypothcaires de ses propres citoyens. Malheureusement la dette franaise est dtenue  80% par des trangers. Si nous voulions revenir au franc, il faudrait commencer par consacrer quelques annes  renationaliser la dette. a, serait un programme raisonnable de retour au Franc. Le programme du FN, lui, n'est qu'une gigantesque partie de roulette russe avec les pires effets possibles. Soit ils sont cons, soit ils mentent parce que les efforts didactiques de plus de cinq secondes ce n'est pas leur truc.




> Certains (pour ne pas dire beaucoup) gagnent bien leur vie et ne veulent pas faire d'effort d'intgration tout simplement parce qu'ils n'en ont pas envi.


Oui mais ils sont une petite minorit donc pourquoi blmer cent fois plus de personnes ?




> Bon c'est bien, continu de faire l'autruche.  Dans toutes les manifestations de Paris ou ailleurs, de la gay pride  n'importe quelle autre vnement, tu as des groupes venues des banlieues uniquement dans le but de foutre la merde.


Et  chaque match de foot il y a des skinheads qui viennent foutre la merde.




> Sans compter comme je l'ai dj dit toutes les zones de non droit.  Faut vraiment tre fou pour trouver a normal et fermer les yeux.


Et il faut vraiment tre fou pour penser qu'un problme si complexe pourrait tre rsolu simplement en brassant de l'air comme le fait une certaine blondasse qui tape sans cesse du poing sur la table sans rien proposer pour le rgler, en bonne adepte de la mthode Sarkozy dont elle a pomp toutes les techniques de com'.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - Vous ne pouvez pas voir l'volution d'une socit sous un autre jour que celui d'importer des populations trangres.  Importer des gens d'origine trangre, n'ammne pas forcement  une volution de la socit, et actuellement c'est plutt une rgression.


Ce que tu dis, c'est oubli d'o nous venons. 

Que serait la France, s'il n'y avait eu les invasions ? Les Romains, les (X)Goths et mme les Francs, qui ont donn le nom  notre pays, nous ont envahi !
Et  chaque fois, il y a eu brassage de population et bouillon de cultures. Bref, le monde c'est ainsi fait, car la France n'est pas un cas isol. 
Donc, le meilleur moyen d'voluer est justement de se mlanger. 




> - Je suis contre toute forme de colonisation et cela marche aussi pour chez moi (la France).


Dans les cas que tu cites, il ne s'agit pas de colonisation, mais d'immigration. Bref, des gens qui viennent s'installer en France pour diverses raisons et qui apportent avec eux des ides, des cultures, des modes de vie diffrents. C'est ce qui fait la richesse d'un pays. 
Regardons ce qui se passe en Core du Nord, dans un pays totalement ferm, il n'y a pas ou peu d'volution. C'est un pays qui rgresse.

----------


## Invit

> Bref, des gens qui viennent s'installer en France pour diverses raisons et qui apportent avec eux des ides, des cultures, des modes de vie diffrents. C'est ce qui fait la richesse d'un pays.


Si c'tait le cas, 

- pourquoi y aurait il une telle unanimit (UMP, PS, FN, mme front de gauche) pour limiter l'immigration? 
- pourquoi l'ducation nationale impose-t-elle, en sciences humaines notamment, des programmes communs?
- pourquoi vote-t-on des lois pnalisant des pratiques culturelles, comme la polygamie, ou le port de la burka? 

J'ai l'impression que si l'ide d'une culture "pure" ne tient pas la route, l'ide d'un pays qui s'enrichit en intgrant toutes "les ides, les cultures, les modes de vie diffrents", ne mne nulle part.

Ce qui nous ramne aux valeurs communes (ou  l'identit): quelles sont les valeurs qu'on considre comme "non ngociables", et celles qu'on considre comme sujettes  volution, ou mtissage. Et sur ce point, j'ai l'impression que les positions sur l'immigration sont nettement moins caricaturales que ce qu'on raconte dans les mdias (ou qu'on lit dans les discussions sur internet).

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dans les cas que tu cites, il ne s'agit pas de colonisation, mais d'immigration. Bref, des gens qui viennent s'installer en France pour diverses raisons et qui apportent avec eux des ides, des cultures, des modes de vie diffrents. C'est ce qui fait la richesse d'un pays.


Ou sa dcadence.
Et c'est encore pire quand ce mlange est  sens unique.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai l'impression que si l'ide d'une culture "pure" ne tient pas la route, l'ide d'un pays qui s'enrichit en intgrant toutes "les ides, les cultures, les modes de vie diffrents", ne mne nulle part.


Et, si vous permettez que je r-itre pour la nime fois, antinomique de notre Consitution, qui,  l'inverse des constitutions anglo-saxones, ne prne pas la Personne mais le Citoyen...

Il semble que beaucoup ici soient marqus par la manire de percevoir anglo-saxone en ce qui concerne l'intgration, mais bizarrement (??!!) pas sur le reste...

----------


## Marco46

> Si c'tait le cas, 
> 
> - pourquoi y aurait il une telle unanimit (UMP, PS, FN, mme front de gauche) pour limiter l'immigration?


"On ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde". C'est de Rocard non ? C'est trs pragmatique et c'est cette immigration qui fait l'unanimit.




> - pourquoi l'ducation nationale impose-t-elle, en sciences humaines notamment, des programmes communs?


Parce que tous les citoyens doivent connaitre l'histoire de France et notamment ce qui fonde la rpublique. Tout le monde doit connaitre ce qu'est la lacit. Tout le monde doit savoir lire, crire et s'exprimer correctement en franais. Etc ...

Pour le reste cela se fait dans le cadre priv et rentrera petit  petit de le bouillon franais, comme le couscous ^^




> - pourquoi vote-t-on des lois pnalisant des pratiques culturelles, comme la polygamie, ou le port de la burka?


Parce que ces pratiques sont en contradiction avec notre droit, fond sur les droits de l'homme. N'importe quelle culture est soluble dans la rpublique laque,  partir du moment o elle plie le genoux devant son droit et s'adapte en consquence.

Dans le cas de la burka que prend David par exemple, ce n'est pas une pratique commune dans l'Islam. Il s'agit d'une pratique extrmiste.

La burka est-elle soluble dans la rpublique ? Je ne crois pas, puisqu'une femme est gale  un homme dans notre systme (sur le papier du moins), pourquoi devrait-elle se voir imposer une norme vestimentaire. Mais si elle fait ce choix librement ? Bref je sais pas, mais c'est pas simple, et dans le doute les principes rpublicains et les droits de l'homme devraient servir de garde-fou.




> J'ai l'impression que si l'ide d'une culture "pure" ne tient pas la route, l'ide d'un pays qui s'enrichit en intgrant toutes "les ides, les cultures, les modes de vie diffrents", ne mne nulle part.


Pas toutes, celles qui sont solubles dans. C'est pas pareil. L'Islam c'est soluble dans. Le Salafisme a ne l'est pas.




> Ce qui nous ramne aux valeurs communes (ou  l'identit): quelles sont les valeurs qu'on considre comme "non ngociables", et celles qu'on considre comme sujettes  volution, ou mtissage. Et sur ce point, j'ai l'impression que les positions sur l'immigration sont nettement moins caricaturales que ce qu'on raconte dans les mdias (ou qu'on lit dans les discussions sur internet).
> 
> Francois


Ce qui est non-ngociable c'est les droits de l'homme. Pour le reste tout peut changer. C'est a notre base de valeur. Le reste relve du priv.

----------


## Invit

> "On ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde". C'est de Rocard non ? C'est trs pragmatique et c'est cette immigration qui fait l'unanimit.


Ca c'est de la langue de coton comme l'aiment nos politiciens... C'est bien videmment exact, mais quand on a dit cela, on n'a pas dit grand chose sur ce qu'on fait en pratique. 

Et j'ai du mal  voir l'unanimit et le pragmatisme: regarde les dbats relatifs aux expulsions,  la fermeture des frontires, aux controles...




> Parce que tous les citoyens doivent connaitre l'histoire de France et notamment ce qui fonde la rpublique. Tout le monde doit connaitre ce qu'est la lacit. Tout le monde doit savoir lire, crire et s'exprimer correctement en franais. Etc ...


Euh? si comme le disait Jon, la richesse du pays ce sont ces apports successifs, peut on parler d'histoire de France, et peut on dire que celle ci fonde la rpublique? Est il raisonnable d'enseigner Louis XIV, le moyen ge, Rome, et de faire si peu de cas de Mahomet, de l'histoire de l'afrique, de la civilisation chinoise? 

Et jusqu' quand doit on considrer le francais comme la seule langue officielle? Au fond, il y a des pays o des langues officielles sont parles par des minorits assez petites (Singapour, la Chine, le Canada mme).




> Parce que ces pratiques sont en contradiction avec notre droit, fond sur les droits de l'homme.


Le droit volue sous l'effet de ces contradictions. L'homosexualit a longtemps t en contradiction avec notre droit, fond sur les droits de l'homme, mais a change. La polygamie, en revanche, est toujours en contradiction avec notre droit, tout autant fond sur les droits de l'homme. 

Mme les droits de l'homme voluent... Alors, de quel droit dcide-t-on que telle ou telle pratique est contradictoire, et que ce n'est pas  notre droit d'voluer?




> N'importe quelle culture est soluble dans la rpublique laque,  partir du moment o elle plie le genoux devant son droit et s'adapte en consquence.


C'est le fond du problme: jusqu'o la culture doit s'adapter au droit? et jusqu'ou le droit doit reconnaitre les cultures? 




> Dans le cas de la burka que prend David par exemple, ce n'est pas une pratique commune dans l'Islam. Il s'agit d'une pratique extrmiste.


Et alors? Interdit on aux juifs orthodoxes de porter barbe, chapeau et papillottes? Interdit on la soutane aux prtres intgristes? 

Inversement, ne devrait on pas interdire d'autres tenues vestimentaires un peu trop extrmistes? (pas forcment religieuses).

Et s'il sagit de droits de l'homme, ne doit on pas se proccuper que certaines femmes, dans des milieux catholiques extrmistes, restent au foyer, pas forcment entirement de leur choix (sachant qu'il peut aussi y avoir des femmes voiles de leur plein gr...)? 

Ne devrait on pas vrifier si tous les conjoints et enfants de vgtariens sont volontaires? 




> Ce qui est non-ngociable c'est les droits de l'homme. Pour le reste tout peut changer. C'est a notre base de valeur. Le reste relve du priv.


On est bien d'accord qu'il y a une base non ngociable, et une distinction sphre prive / sphre publique. Mais laquelle? La burqa, ou la polygamie, ne relvent-t-elles pas du priv? Quel rapport entre les droits de l'homme et le fait que les petits francais doivent parler franais (langue, pour certains, de l'occupant colonial qui perscuta leurs anctres), ou connatre Louis XIV?

On retombe dans la pense de coton: tant qu'on reste au niveau des grands principes, tout le monde est d'accord. C'est la pratique qui devient difficile.

Ce n'est pas spcifique  l'immigration. Regarde les efforts faits par les tenants du "vivre ensemble" pour protger leurs chers centre villes, pitons, cyclables, et avec des plages en t, des mchants banlieusards avec leurs voitures. Regarde leurs quartiers, les coles o ils mettent leurs gosses. Vivre ensemble, oui, mais entre soi.

Bref, tant qu'on reste au niveau des principes, ou dans une "pratique" loigne des choses qui fachent, tout est simple. Mais si on veut aller plus loin, j'ai du mal  voir comment on chappe au dbat identitaire...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

J'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile, mais malgr tous les problmes lgitimes que tu soulves si l'alternative c'est de dire tout le monde dehors et on n'accueille plus personne je ne suis pas d'accord.

En tout cas c'est pas l'ide que je me fais de la France.

Pour ce qui est du droit il peut tre en contradiction avec les droits de l'homme, interdire l'homosexualit me semble tre contraire aux droits de l'homme.

Pour la burka a dpends si l'on considre cette pratique comme symbolique d'une soumission de la femme  l'homme ou si c'est une pratique religieuse librement choisie. Je suis certain que l'on trouvera des femmes qui portent la burka librement en France rendant les deux propositions vraies et donc toute rgle absolue impossible  appliquer justement. 

C'est tout le problme, j'ai pas la rponse, je dis juste que la complexit du monde dans lequel on vit ne rend pas les discours d'extrme droite plus pertinents pour autant. C'est pas de la pense de coton que de dire a, et tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec ces grands principes, il donc bon de les rappeler ds que possible vu que c'est la base du vivre ensemble.

Pour ce qui est de l'histoire de France, parler de nation franaise avant la rvolution est non seulement absurde mais anachronique,  mon avis, mais on en a dj discut. Donc il s'agit plus de l'histoire d'un territoire que d'une nation, mais c'est difficile  faire avaler  des nationalistes qui vnrent Jeanne d'arc par exemple. Quand  l'islam  l'cole, tu es plus g tu ne l'as peut tre pas eu mais moi je me souviens bien d'avoir eu plusieurs cours sur l'ge d'or arabe et l'islam. Et je me suis pas converti pour autant.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai jamais dit que c'tait facile, mais malgr tous les problmes lgitimes que tu soulves si l'alternative c'est de dire tout le monde dehors et on n'accueille plus personne je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> En tout cas c'est pas l'ide que je me fais de la France.


On est d'accord sur ce point. Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est qu'il faut soulever ces problmes si on veut avoir une approche constructive de l'immigration. Et je pense que si le dbat avait lieu, on s'apercevrait que les points de vue des uns et des autres ne sont pas si irrconciliables. 

Mais l'immigration est un trop bon thme de caricature pour que nos politiques l'abandonnent. En fait, je crois qu'on est ici dans un cas o les partis politiques, collectivement, portent une lourde responsabilit. 




> Pour ce qui est du droit il peut tre en contradiction avec les droits de l'homme, interdire l'homosexualit me semble tre contraire aux droits de l'homme.


Sans doute, mais c'est en partie parce que le regard qu'on porte sur l'homosexualit a volu. On pourrait faire la mme remarque sur les droits de l'enfant. 

Par exemple, la question de l'adoption homosexuelle peut tre vue d'un ct comme de l'autre, suivant que tu considres le "droit" d'un couple  avoir une descendance, ou l'aspiration de la plupart des enfants  une famille "normale" (regarde,  l'heure ou la moiti des couples se sparent, la difficult qu'ont des gosses  dire que leurs parents sont spars, et imagine le poids que porteront les premiers adopts, surtout si leurs parents en font des symboles un peu trop militants...).

Regarde galement les dbats sur le droit  la mort (suicide, euthanasie), ou  la vie (peine de mort).

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que s'il y a un "socle commun" des droits de l'homme, la vision qu'on a de leur caractre naturel, de leur importance relative, reste contingente  une poque,  un tat d'esprit.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ce qui est non-ngociable c'est les droits de l'homme. Pour le reste tout peut changer. C'est a notre base de valeur. Le reste relve du priv.


D'une part c'est faux : la dclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen et ses possibles interprtations ne sont pas intemporels, ternels et universels, souvent mme pas davantage que d'autres textes constitutionnels. Et si ces droits de l'homme recouvrent en partie les visions du droit naturel de chacun (si tant est qu'une chose existe), il ne s'agit pas d'une galit pour autant, loin s'en faut, surtout si l'on ne se borne pas  un chantillon occidental et contemporain.

D'autre part c'est insuffisant. La question est : qu'est-ce que *nous* sommes prts  voir changer ? A quoi attachons-*nous* de l'importance ? Qu'est-ce qui dfinit la France pour *nous* ? Personnellement je ne m'estimerais pas chez moi dans n'importe quel pays tant que celui-ci respecte les droits de l'homme, il m'en faut plus pour faire la France. Et c'est cela qui importe et non des considrations sur la possibilit hypothtique d'un changement absolu dans un lointain avenir postrieur  ma mort. La question "quelle France voulons-nous" est un questionnement permanent et toujours vivace et, aujourd'hui, nous, franais contemporains, sommes les seuls  pouvoir y rpondre.




> Ou sa dcadence.
> Et c'est encore pire quand ce mlange est  sens unique.


Le mlange n'est pas tout  fait  sens unique mais surtout il ne va pas dans le sens que tu penses. Et si tu en doutes je t'invite  te pencher sur les crasants taux d'adhsions aux ides franaises (lacit, galit homme-femme, sexualit, dmocratie et tat de droit, etc) chez les descendants d'immigrs ainsi qu' leurs pratiques linguistiques et gastronomiques, ou leurs rfrences culturelles. Il crve les yeux qu'ils sont bien les fils et filles de l'cole rpublicaine et que cela est autrement plus pertinent et important que la diffusion du couscous dans les gots culinaires franais. Une observation des influences rciproques antre les anciennes colonies nord-Africaines franaises et la France aboutirait d'ailleurs  un constat similaire.

----------


## souviron34

> D'autre part c'est insuffisant. La question est : qu'est-ce que *nous* sommes prts  voir changer ? A quoi attachons-*nous* de l'importance ? Qu'est-ce qui dfinit la France pour *nous* ? Personnellement je ne m'estimerais pas chez moi dans n'importe quel pays tant que celui-ci respecte les droits de l'homme, il m'en faut plus pour faire la France. Et c'est cela qui importe et non des considrations sur la possibilit hypothtique d'un changement absolu dans un lointain avenir postrieur  ma mort. La question "quelle France voulons-nous" est un questionnement permanent et toujours vivace et, aujourd'hui, nous, franais contemporains, sommes les seuls  pouvoir y rpondre.


Tout  fait ...

C'est bien pour a qu'il tait ridicule (_voire criminel_) de ne pas vouloir dbattre de ce qui faisait "l'idendit nationale"...

On a perdu une bonne occasion de dfinir clairement, ensemble, de manire civilise et contradictoire, quel tait notre socle commun et ses limites, droits et devoirs..

Et, comme je ne crois pas que le sujet revienne de sitt aussi clairement dfini, je pense que nous allons traner longtemps ce boulet d'avoir "gliss sous le tapis" quelque chose d'essentiel... avec la succession de dbats tronqus au gr des faits divers qui ne manqueront pas d'arriver... et les hurlements politiciens affrents..

Et on a gnr des frustations, dont certaines tout  fait lgitimes, qui ont servi les extrmes...

----------


## DonQuiche

> C'est bien pour a qu'il tait ridicule (_voire criminel_) de ne pas vouloir dbattre de ce qui faisait "l'idendit nationale"...


Tu as dj rpt cela plusieurs fois et moi-mme et d'autres y avons rpondu autant de fois : le gouvernement avait cr un climat tout sauf propice, la tenue de ce dbat tait avant tout un coup politicien et de communication, et un dbat parlementaire n'a pas vocation  faire avancer les choses mais  fournir un programme de divertissement thtral  Public Snat (*). Si le but avait t de susciter un dbat public ou d'accoucher de modifications lgislatives, ventuellement en accord avec l'autre bord, je voyais vingt meilleures faons d'y parvenir. Quant  produire un consensus, ne rvons pas, il faut plus qu'un dbat pour a ; c'est avant tout une question de temps et de petites conqutes successives d'un camp puis de l'autre.

(*) Pas systmatiquement. Certains dbats sont avant tout l'occasion pour les parlementaires de s'informer sur des sujets mconnus avec des intervenants pointus. Mais ici  part une succession d'envoles des uns et des autres...




> Et on a gnr des frustations, dont certaines tout  fait lgitimes, qui ont servi les extrmes...


Oui, oui, l'horrible gauche qui divise les franais et suscite la monte de l'extrme-droite parce qu'elle refuse de se rallier aux ides de cette dernire, on connat la chanson.

----------


## Invit

> le gouvernement avait cr un climat tout sauf propice, la tenue de ce dbat tait avant tout un coup politicien et de communication,


Sur ces points, l'opposition partage la responsabilit du fiasco. La dnonciation du dbat comme une manoeuvre (nausabonde, heures les plus sombres, ...) tait tout aussi dmagogique. 

Quant  la dgradation du climat, je suis bien d'accord qu'elle rendait le dbat difficile, mais l encore, le PS et ses allis portent une lourde responsabilit dans l'instrumentalisation du "tout sauf sarko" et le registre hystrique du discours politique. Et malheureusement, a n'a pas trop l'air de changer. C'est sur que c'est plus facile que d'avoir des ides, et faire de la politique...




> et un dbat parlementaire n'a pas vocation  faire avancer les choses mais  fournir un programme de divertissement thtral  Public Snat


Il va falloir qu'on m'explique, alors,  quoi servent le millier de blaireaux qu'on envoie au parlement, qui y viennent quand ils ont le temps, et s'y conduisent d'une faon qu'on ne tolrerait pas dans une classe de terminale. 

A quoi sert un Snat qui, quand il est dans l'opposition se livre  des querelles d'amendement parfaitement striles, et quand il est dans la majorit, sert de chambre d'enregistrement... 

Et aprs on s'tonne que les extrmes montent, et que les taux de participation s'effondrent...




> Oui, oui, l'horrible gauche qui divise les franais et suscite la monte de l'extrme-droite parce qu'elle refuse de se rallier aux ides de cette dernire, on connat la chanson.


La gauche, comme la droite, divise les franais, ne serait ce que sur ses ides, et c'est normal. Ce qui l'est moins, c'est le manque absolu de respect pour la position adverse, qu'on retrouve de part et d'autre, et l'accent mis sur la communication et les effets de manche aux dpens des ides et de l'intrt du pays. 

Et quand je lis, dans les mdias, les discours sur "les riches", "les patrons", "les actionnaires", "les financiers", je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on soit aujourd'hui dans une situation plus apaise que nagure. Les mouches ont juste chang d'ne...


Mais pour revenir au sujet, il me semble qu'une occasion a t perdue, et qu'on a tellement caricatur le sujet que ce dbat n'aura pas lieu. Les problmes lis  la perception de l'immigration demeurent, pourtant, et ne s'en iront pas tout seuls. 

Et malheureusement, ce n'est pas spcifique  ce sujet. Regarde l'affaire PSA, qui serait une excellente occasion d'ouvrir le dbat sur la dsindustrialisation. Que fait Montebourg? il fait son Maitre Collard (ou son Jean Pierre Coffe, si tu prfres une icone moins  droite), et y va de sa petite ritournelle indigne, avec ses "exigences" qu'il est sr d'obtenir (le reclassement des salaris de PSA est prvu par le plan social, c'est toujours le cas, le vrai sujet ce sont les sous traitants). Au final, il n'obtiendra pas grand chose pour ceux qu'il prtend dfendre, mais il aura contribu  augmenter la dfiance des industriels (la famille Peugeot est un des rares exemples de dynasties industrielles franaises, on veut quoi? les remplacer par des financiers, ou des cost killer  la Ghosn ? c'est sur que ce sera bien mieux...). 

Bref, on prfre les bons mots, les beaux gestes et la communication  l'action politique. Il me parait vident qu'on ne va pas tarder  rcolter ce qu'on a sem... et je crois qu'on pourra compter sur les politiciens pour nous expliquer que ce n'est pas leur faute. 

Il ne faut pas chercher ailleurs l'explication de la monte des extremes...

Francois

----------


## Invit

Elle m'as l'air d'tre sympa cette Marchal !

lol

----------


## BenoitM

Pour la Burka:
Je suis contre car c'est un signe de soumission mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux l'attaquer sous l'angle qu'on ne voit pas la personne  qui on parle.
Part exemple je suis aussi contre le fait qu'une personne garde son casque de moto sur la tte (sauf quand il roule bien entendu)

Les droits de l'homme :
1) Ce n'est pas la panac comme expliqu plus haut
2) Il y a de dans le fait de mettre la religion sur un piedestal, mme si ca pouvait peut-tre se comprendre  l'poque, je ne vois pas pourquoi une religion donnerai plus de droit  quelqu'un.





> Tout  fait ...
> C'est bien pour a qu'il tait ridicule (_voire criminel_) de ne pas vouloir dbattre de ce qui faisait "l'idendit nationale"...
> 
> On a perdu une bonne occasion de dfinir clairement, ensemble, de manire civilise et contradictoire, quel tait notre socle commun et ses limites, droits et devoirs..


Je me demande ce que peut bien tre ce socle minimal et combien de lignes il ferait, si tous les franais s'y reconnaitront, et que fait-on des franais qui ne s'y reconnaissent pas?

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, je pense pour ma part qu'un dbat qui figerait dans le marbre des valeurs bien franaise serait loin de ton objectif, mais nous tuerai bel et bien.

Le monde volue, et les valeurs d'il y a 5 ans ne sont pas les mms qu'aujourd'hui, et ne sont pas les mmes qu'il y a 40 ans.
Il y a bien sur des similitude, mais si on crit quelque part : 
"la france c'est a", on prend le risque de rester bloquer le pays, jusqu'a ce qu'a un moment, le diffrentiel entre l'crit et l'volution soit trop grand et qu'on entre dans une crise politique majeure.

On a des dputs qui sont senc nous reprsenter  l'assemble, on a des systmes prvu pour prendre en compte les besoins de tous.
On a aussi des rgles gnrales, qui sont assez ouverte pour que l'on puisse accpter l'autre selon ces rgles.(mais on a dj tendance a vouloir lui imposer des rgles supplmentaires parce que c'est un "autre".

Une grosse partie des problmes poss par l'immigration vient de la gestion desastreuse par le gouvernement des populations accueilli, et des plan d'urbanisme urbain. On a tout fait pour parquer les gens dans des quartiers et viter de trop les voirs, au lieu de poser des rgles claires et qui s'appliquent  tous.

A mettre pleins de pauvres qui parle mal le franais dans des zones ou ils ne voient personne d'autres que leur semblable, faut opas s'etonner que ca ne fonctionne pas.

De la mme faon, a mettre des barres d'immeubles les une a cot des autres... c'est normal la aussi que ca dconne.

Si vous placez un immeuble de 5 tages au milieu d'un pat de maison, puis un autre 2 km plus loin, et ainsi de suite, vous pouvez loger autant de monde, sauf que les jeunes plus pauvres ont des potes dans les maisons, et que les personnes en immeubles les plus proches d'eux sont  2km... les ados tant de grands marcheurs, ils sont pas prs de devenir amis.


Pour la gestion de cette crise de l'automobile, ca m'afflige. Au lieu de se demander quelle entreprise on pourraitr aider a crer qui pourrait favoriser le developpement de transports publics par exemple, on s'accroche a ce rve de la voiture individuelle, que les franais sont de moins en moins enclin(et capable) de financer.

Une voiture a 10 000 euros sur 10 ans (achat a 12 000, revente  2000) : 1000 euros / an
Rparation/ entretien (pneu) en moyenne : 500 euros / an
Essence, 2 pleins par mois(en comptant les vacances) : 1560  / an
Total : + de 3000 euros par an, soit 255 par mois.

Et la je parle d'une petite voiture minuscule, comptez en 2 pour les francais en moyenne... dont uin monospace a 15-20 000 euros... On peut compter pour beaucoup de familles un budget proche de 500 euros par mois et de 6000 euros par an.

Maintenant, disons que chaque famille d'une petite ville (100 000 hab) donne 2000 euros par an pour les transports en commun, on a 60 Million d'euros par an... 
Une ligne de tram coutant 10-15 Md' par km, on construit entre 4 et 6 km par an, soit une ligne complete(toujours pour une petite ville) tous les 2-3 ans.

Pour 2 fois moins d'argent, on aurait des rseaux de transports en commun dense, et comme dans toutes les villes qui prennent ce genre de dcision, des gens decideraient de ne plus avoir de voiture(comme moi), et irait dans les commerces locaux.(encore de l'emploi)

Bonus, ca pollue moins...

Mais comme pour les tlcom, on privilgie le modle actuel, sans anticiper le futur et les pleins d'essence  130 euros.

----------


## souviron34

> Je me demande ce que peut bien tre ce socle minimal et combien de lignes il ferait, si tous les franais s'y reconnaitront, et que fait-on des franais qui ne s'y reconnaissent pas?





> Souviron, je pense pour ma part qu'un dbat qui figerait dans le marbre des valeurs bien franaise serait loin de ton objectif, mais nous tuerai bel et bien.


Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas omniscient et ne prtend pas dtenr La Vrit, mais je constate que, par exemple au Canada quand tu passes l'examen pour obtenir la citoyennet devant un Juge Fdral, tu as bien un socle commun dfini, parce qu'on te donne lorsque tu fais ta demande un petit dossier d'une centaine de pages  lire et apprendre pour l'examen, avec diffrents chapitres sur l'Histoire,  sur la rpatition socio-conomique, sur les grandes caract&ristiques industrielles et onomiques des diverses rgions, sur les pouvoirs relatifs et la structure politique des Provinces et de l'Etat Fdral, et sur tes droits et devoirs... Dans les 2 langues officielles..

A ma connaissance, a n'a encore tu personne, ni mme la culture canadienne...

Pour nous, il y aurait au minimum l'Histoire, avec toutes ses facettes controverses mais toujours plus ou moins d'actualit (_colonies, Guerre d'Algrie, rsistance et collaboration, mouvement des Lumires, liens avec la chrtient, en particulier dans l'environnement (chaque village a son glise, et donc son clocher) et dans les ides (athisme plus anti-clrical que simplement athisme))_, le social (_li  l'Histoire : la Commune, apparition et particularits des syndicats " la franaise" (c.a.d. lis  la politique_), grandes avances (_retraite, scu, salaire minimum, chmage_), conomie de base (_tendance  fermer les sites de matires premires comme les mines, rpartition gographique des conomies_), et enfin Rpublique et laicit, avec en caractres bien gras la notion du Citoyen et la distinction fondamentale et unique dans le Monde, qui est justement la seule vraie particularit de la France, entre cette notion et celle des Droits de la Personne... et donc le fait que l'Etat n'a pas  se proccuper des croyances ou de demandes de chacun, mais satisfait un Citoyen, peu importe ses croyances.

Je pense que cela serait dj une bonne base, sur laquelle, aprs bien entendu discussion et "mise en forme" des points qui peuvent amener des discussions, pourrait dfinir un socle commun..





> Le monde volue, et les valeurs d'il y a 5 ans ne sont pas les mms qu'aujourd'hui, et ne sont pas les mmes qu'il y a 40 ans.
> Il y a bien sur des similitude, mais si on crit quelque part : 
> "la france c'est a", on prend le risque de rester bloquer le pays, jusqu'a ce qu'a un moment, le diffrentiel entre l'crit et l'volution soit trop grand et qu'on entre dans une crise politique majeure.


Et si on ne l'crit pas, on va rgulirement gnrer des dbats, avec des noms d'oiseaux et des positions extrmes, o la seule rfrence sera soit la Constituante de 91, soit au contraire "la ncessaire modernit" qui ne voudrait aucun contrle et se contentera de termes gnraux... qui seront mis  mal par le moindre procs...





> Une grosse partie des problmes poss par l'immigration vient de la gestion desastreuse par le gouvernement des populations accueilli, et des plan d'urbanisme urbain. On a tout fait pour parquer les gens dans des quartiers et viter de trop les voirs, au lieu de poser des rgles claires et qui s'appliquent  tous.
> 
> A mettre pleins de pauvres qui parle mal le franais dans des zones ou ils ne voient personne d'autres que leur semblable, faut opas s'etonner que ca ne fonctionne pas.


Sans doute, sauf que cela fait 50 ans que c'est comme a, et que maintenant on a une situation sur les bras, avec ses -cts de racisme (dans les 2 sens) et de zones de non-droit et de malaise social profond...

Il va bien falloir un jour s'attaquer au problme, et ne pas le repousser _ad vitam eternam_..

Ce que je constate, c'est que les 2 derniers gouvernements ont t les seuls (_mme si c'est relativement timidement_),  prendre le taureau par les cornes et oser dmolir les barres pour relocaliser les gens dans des endroits un peu plus humains... 

Alors certainement pas parfait, pas la solution relle, mais au moins un essai d'agir autre que de brasser du vent... ou trouver des excuses ou des solutions absurdes (_comme le CV anonyme ou l'abaissement, voire l'radcation, de la culture gnrale pour les Grandes Ecoles_)...

----------


## Invit

> Le monde volue, et les valeurs d'il y a 5 ans ne sont pas les mms qu'aujourd'hui, et ne sont pas les mmes qu'il y a 40 ans. Il y a bien sur des similitude, mais si on crit quelque part : 
> "la france c'est a", on prend le risque de rester bloquer le pays, jusqu'a ce qu'a un moment, le diffrentiel entre l'crit et l'volution soit trop grand et qu'on entre dans une crise politique majeure.


Ce raisonnement vaut, je suppose, pour l'conomie, le dialogue social, l'environnement, etc... Plus de dbat? de Grenelle? de concertation? de table ronde? de confrence? 

Srieusement,  l'heure o l'on dit qu'il faut de la concertation, du dbat, du rfrendum, de l'initiative populaire, de la dmocratie participative, le seul sujet dont il ne faudrait surtout pas dbattre, ce serait l'immigration (ou presque, je te parie qu'on trouverait le mme genre d'excuse pour ne pas parler d'europe ou de libre change). Etrange...

Par ailleurs, l'absence de dbat, a fait un quart de sicle qu'on l'a. Tu crois que ca a permis d'amliorer la situation? ou de moins radicaliser les positions?





> On a tout fait pour parquer les gens dans des quartiers et viter de trop les voirs, au lieu de poser des rgles claires et qui s'appliquent  tous.


D'accord sur l'analyse, mais on fait quoi? Parce que la situation ne s'amliore pas, elle se dgraderait mme. Paris est moins mixte aujourd'hui qu'il y a trente ans (la faute  Chirac, puis  Delano), les quartiers se segmentent de plus en plus, et je ne te parle mme pas de la politique scolaire. 

Je ne sais pas, toi, mais autour de moi, les bonnes rsolutions sur la mixit sociale s'arrtent gnralement  l'entre au collge des enfants, moment auquel on se dcouvre tout un tas d'excellentes raisons (seconde langue rare, dmnagement inopin), pour aller dans le priv, ou dans un public pas trop mlang...

Par ailleurs, l'augmentation des prix des centre ville font que les "pauvres" se logent de plus en plus loin, dans des grandes banlieues ou le travail est rare, et les transports en commun sont une vaste blague. 




> Pour la gestion de cette crise de l'automobile, ca m'afflige. Au lieu de se demander quelle entreprise on pourraitr aider a crer qui pourrait favoriser le developpement de transports publics par exemple, on s'accroche a ce rve de la voiture individuelle, que les franais sont de moins en moins enclin(et capable) de financer.


... mais qui reste absolument indispensable si tu n'habites pas un centre de grande ville. Mme en banlieue parisienne, la grande surface n'est accessible qu'en voiture, ton boulot se trouve  des kilomtres, et les transports en commun sont lents, peu fiables, et bonds. 

Et que font les pouvoirs publics? En Ile de France, elles semblent trs occupes  amliorer le rseau de transports en commun de Paris (c'est sr qu'on y manque un peu de mtro et de bus). Pour la banlieue, je suppose qu'on attendra le grand paris... Entre temps, on construit des rocades, des voies rapides, et on installe des centres commerciaux dans des friches, loin des centres. 

Et je ne crois pas que ce soit beaucoup mieux en province (sauf, bien sur, pour les privilgis qui vivent dans les centre villes)




> Maintenant, disons que chaque famille d'une petite ville (100 000 hab) donne 2000 euros par an pour les transports en commun, on a 60 Million d'euros par an... Une ligne de tram coutant 10-15 Md' par km, on construit entre 4 et 6 km par an, soit une ligne complete(toujours pour une petite ville) tous les 2-3 ans.
> 
> Pour 2 fois moins d'argent, on aurait des rseaux de transports en commun dense, et comme dans toutes les villes qui prennent ce genre de dcision, des gens decideraient de ne plus avoir de voiture(comme moi), et irait dans les commerces locaux.(encore de l'emploi)


Ca marche bien en centre ville ... sauf que les gens vivent en priurbain. Et  a fonctionne tant que les transports en commun desservent ton lieu de travail... Mais depuis 20 ans, on privilgie le tertiaire, et on installe les bureaux dans les centre des grandes villes.

Donc oui, ce serait bien, des transports en commun, des villes  la campagne, une urbanisation plus mixte, le vivre ensemble quoi. Mais ce n'est pas ce que font les politiques,  la place, ben ils taxent l'automobile, rduisent la vitesse, coupent les investissements, et donc dgradent la situation...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne sais pas, toi, mais autour de moi, les bonnes rsolutions sur la mixit sociale s'arrtent gnralement  l'entre au collge des enfants, moment auquel on se dcouvre tout un tas d'excellentes raisons (seconde langue rare, dmnagement inopin), pour aller dans le priv, ou dans un public pas trop mlang...


Les choses sont en train de changer. Le gouvernement (ou les mairies) en place semble(nt) vouloir durcir  nouveau la carte scolaire, dans Toulouse les lyces ultra-demands (Fermat entre autres) vont devoir accepter les lves locaux, tant pis pour les lves "exceptionnels" qui viennent de loin si il n'y a plus de place.


Paris est un peu un cas  part, mme si je te rejoins dans les critiques, les distances et temps de dplacement sont diffrents dans le reste de la France (je gnralise et il ne faudrait pas, je sais).

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas omniscient et ne prtend pas dtenr La Vrit, mais je constate que, par exemple au Canada quand tu passes l'examen pour obtenir la citoyennet devant un Juge Fdral, tu as bien un socle commun dfini, parce qu'on te donne lorsque tu fais ta demande un petit dossier d'une centaine de pages  lire et apprendre pour l'examen, avec diffrents chapitres sur l'Histoire,  sur la rpatition socio-conomique, sur les grandes caract&ristiques industrielles et onomiques des diverses rgions, sur les pouvoirs relatifs et la structure politique des Provinces et de l'Etat Fdral, et sur tes droits et devoirs... Dans les 2 langues officielles..
> 
> A ma connaissance, a n'a encore tu personne, ni mme la culture canadienne...
> 
> Pour nous, il y aurait au minimum l'Histoire, avec toutes ses facettes controverses mais toujours plus ou moins d'actualit (_colonies, Guerre d'Algrie, rsistance et collaboration, mouvement des Lumires, liens avec la chrtient, en particulier dans l'environnement (chaque village a son glise, et donc son clocher) et dans les ides (athisme plus anti-clrical que simplement athisme))_, le social (_li  l'Histoire : la Commune, apparition et particularits des syndicats " la franaise" (c.a.d. lis  la politique_), grandes avances (_retraite, scu, salaire minimum, chmage_), conomie de base (_tendance  fermer les sites de matires premires comme les mines, rpartition gographique des conomies_), et enfin Rpublique et laicit, avec en caractres bien gras la notion du Citoyen et la distinction fondamentale et unique dans le Monde, qui est justement la seule vraie particularit de la France, entre cette notion et celle des Droits de la Personne... et donc le fait que l'Etat n'a pas  se proccuper des croyances ou de demandes de chacun, mais satisfait un Citoyen, peu importe ses croyances.
> 
> Je pense que cela serait dj une bonne base, sur laquelle, aprs bien entendu discussion et "mise en forme" des points qui peuvent amener des discussions, pourrait dfinir un socle commun..


1)Certes interresants et ca ne peut faire de mal, mais c'est plus apprendre la situation franaise que des valeurs.
2)Je me suis toujours demand si les Franais/Canadiens/Anglais taient tous capable de russir ce genre d'examen 
3) Est-ce que ca va changer quelque chose? Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas interresant/utile mais j'ai un doute que ca aie un quelqu'effet sur la mentalit d'une personne
et comme rpt la plupart des immigrs sont des franais lvs dans l'enseignement franais (donc le problme se situe peut-tre l)




> Ce raisonnement vaut, je suppose, pour l'conomie, le dialogue social, l'environnement, etc... Plus de dbat? de Grenelle? de concertation? de table ronde? de confrence?


Je pense qu'on peut avoir des dbats sur l'immigration part contre sur l'identit francaise, j'ai un doute ca a beaucoup de consquence.
Est-ce que les royalistes sont-ils franais?
Si je suis pour/contre le mariage gay/euthanasie est-ce que je suis franais?

----------


## Invit

> Les choses sont en train de changer. Le gouvernement (ou les mairies) en place semble(nt) vouloir durcir  nouveau la carte scolaire, dans Toulouse les lyces ultra-demands vont devoir accepter les lves locaux, tant pis pour les lves "exceptionnels" qui viennent de loin si il n'y a plus de place.


Tu sais, on entend ce discours depuis une trentaine d'annes... Aux poques les plus dures, on dmnageait prs des bons lyces (ou on y domiciliait l'enfant), puis on bricolait sur les secondes langues (russe, chinois, etc...), ou le grec. 

Egalement, comme les bons lyces sont souvent dans les centre ville, et pas dans les cits, la carte scolaire elle mme tait un peu discriminatoire.

Enfin, le problme se pose moins avec les lyces, qui arrivent  un moment ou la slection est partiellement faite, qu'avec les collges, et surtout entre public et priv (sous contrat, qui n'est pas trs cher, et pratique des bourses pour les lves de milieux modestes).

Mes deux ans ont grandi dans une banlieue rouge, diverse, etc... tous les gamins un peu aiss, ou travaillant bien taient dans le priv (mme les fils de profs du public). Et certains collges recrutaient sur dossier et entretien en fin de primaire... C'tait il y a dix ans, et ca ne s'est pas arrang depuis.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> 2)Je me suis toujours demand si les Franais/Canadiens/Anglais taient tous capable de russir ce genre d'examen


Sans doute pas  :;): 

Comme les Franais par rapport  pas mal d'lments de ce contenu ...





> 3) Est-ce que ca va changer quelque chose? Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas interresant/utile mais j'ai un doute que ca aie un quelqu'effet sur la mentalit d'une personne


Pour les nouveaux arrivants - enfin, pas si nouveaux, puisqu'il faut au minimum 3 ans de rsidence - si.. Car a dfini justement "les droits et devoirs", et donc le cadre global... Qu'isl viennent d'Ukraine, de Roumanie, du Chili, de Birmanie, ou du Tadjikistan,  on leur dit "_ici c'est comme a. Si a ne vous plat pas, il y a d'autres pays_". Du coup, bien entendu il y a des "tentatives" de temps en temps, mais de manire crasante ceux qui acepetent acceptent avec tout ce qui va avec...





> et comme rpt la plupart des immigrs sont des franais lvs dans l'enseignement franais (donc le problme se situe peut-tre l)


Tout  fait..  Disons que je ne pense pas que le problme majeur vienne de l'enseignement (_mme si il y participe_), mais effectivement la plupart des "problmes" viennent de Franais (de nationalit, si ce n'est d'origine).





> Je pense qu'on peut avoir des dbats sur l'immigration part contre sur l'identit francaise, j'ai un doute ca a beaucoup de consquence.
> Est-ce que les royalistes sont-ils franais?
> Si je suis pour/contre le mariage gay/euthanasie est-ce que je suis franais?


Je ne vois pas ce que a a  voir..  Ce sont des opinions, et chacun est libre de ses opinions..

Un royaliste est aussi franais qu'un communiste, qu'un nationaliste, ou qu'un rvolutionnaire..

----------


## pmithrandir

En vrac, pour la carte scolaire, j'ai ausi vu certaines choses amusantes... comme le collge qui a pas trop bonne rputationet qui voit une hmorragie de ses lves vers un autre "mieux"... 

Dans le premier ils ont finis a 24-25 par classes contre 38-38 dan le second.
Devinez ou les lves sont les meilleur en fin de compte...
Aprs, si l'anne suivante on sabre les postes du premier collge, ca ne va pas, parce que ca s'quilibre sur des annes ce genre de choses.


Pour les transports en communs, je pense que beaucoup de villes pourraient avoir une configuration en toile, avec certaines extrmits de l'toile qui eclaterait en autres toiles, etc... (cf schma en pice jointe) une rocade peut tre. Le tout avec un mix bus / tram pour varier les vitesses.

Et oui, la voiture est indispensable, c'est mieux quand on habite loin, etc... mais je pense que les politiques ne vivent pas que dans le prsent. Ils sont senc incarner une vision  long terme, en particulier lorsqu'il s'agit d'encourager ou pas un pan de notre industrie.
Encourager peugeot  developer encore la voiture, c'est aller dans la mauvaise direction. 
Avec la prime  la casse, les bonus ecologiques, etc... je pense que l'on aurait pu faire de belles choses... (on parle de 7 Miilliard d'aide en 2009 ??)


Maintenant, l'immigration.
Je ne suis pas contre un dbat, mais je me demande juste a quoi on veut aboutir. Pour le grenelle de l'environnement, on voit bien le but, amliorer notre cadre de vie.
Pour l'immigration, on veut arriver a quoi, et on a quel pouvoir de dcision qui reste constitutionnel ?
On ne va pas virer des immigrs franais, ou des gens qui ont des papiers. Difficile aussi de forcer les gens a nous resssembler sans enfreindre les droits de l'homme...
Au final, notre marge de manoeuvre est rduite, et on concentrerai les feux sur quelque chose qui n'est pas la cause du problme, mais juste le cot visible. Si on fournit un bon cadre de vie aux gens, le repli identitaire est afaibli, et l'intgration meilleure.
Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un s'intgrer dans un groupe lorsqu'on l'avait contraint de le faire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> mais je pense que les politiques ne vivent pas que dans le prsent. Ils sont senc incarner une vision  long terme,.


C'est un des gros dfaut de la dmocratie : tu ne peux pas incarner une vision  long terme alors que tu es lu par des gens qui dans leur immense majorit ne s'interessent qu'au court terme.

----------


## Bousk

> Si on fournit un bon cadre de vie aux gens, le repli identitaire est afaibli, et l'intgration meilleure.
> Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un s'intgrer dans un groupe lorsqu'on l'avait contraint de le faire.


Je suis pass il y a quelques jours prs d'une cit vraiment sale, les murs dlabrs, des lampadaires au sol.
Avec mon ami on s'est regard, puis je lui ai dit
_"Mais... je pense pas que ce lieu a t rig de cette manire, y'a forcment des connards qui l'ont dmoli de cette manire.. pourquoi ? pourquoi ils saccagent le lieu dans lequel ils vivent ? et pourquoi on les plaindrait de vivre en ce lieu qu'ils ont choisi de dtruire ?"_
Ils sont peut-tre pas tous responsables, mais a s'est pas fait par magie. Et laisser faire (parce que gnralement tous se connaissent) a leur impute dj une part de responsabilit.
On attend toujours une rponse, parce qu'on a eu beau retourner la question, a dpasse notre entendement logique.

Quant  l'intgration, non personne ne s'intgre dans un groupe qu'il est forc  rejoindre. Mais  l'origine, personne n'est force  rejoindre ce groupe.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ils sont peut-tre pas tous responsables, mais a s'est pas fait par magie. Et laisser faire (parce que gnralement tous se connaissent) a leur impute dj une part de responsabilit.


Euh perso j'ai une bulle a verre (endroit ou tu jette les bouteilles en verre non consigns) que certains confonde avec un dpotoire, je ne sais pas qui le transforme en dpotoire.
J'ai des voitures qui se garent devant un parking sur la rue (donc pour pas faire 5 mtres) les gens se gare dans la rue juste devant.
Je me suis nerve une fois avec un verre dans le nez
Pas de bol c'tait des policier en civil.
Rsultat 1 jour de cachot, un procs, 1500 d'avocat, commentaire du juge "je ne dois pas me prendre pour la police mais faire appel au maire de ma communes",  un suspendu du prononcer (si j'ai un nouveau problme avec la justice dans les 3 ans je serai juger pour ce cas)

Il parrait que j'aurai fonc sur le policier (que j'aurai du reconnaitre malgr qui soit en civil(il avait un brasard) que j'aurai essayer de le frapper.C'est sur que quand tu es bourr et que tu vois qu'il y a un flic la premiere chose que tu fais c'est lui fonc dessus et d'essayer de le tapper dessus ...

Je ne pense pas que tout le monde aie connu ce genre d'aventure, mais si c'est pour avoir plus d'emmerde parce que des gens sont inciviques et d'entredire que c'est pas a toi de faire la police mais si tu les appels, ca ne sert  rien je comprend qu' la longue les choses dgnaires.





> Quant  l'intgration, non personne ne s'intgre dans un groupe qu'il est forc  rejoindre. Mais  l'origine, personne n'est force  rejoindre ce groupe.


Ah bon on choisi ses parents et ses origines sociales? :p

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis pass il y a quelques jours prs d'une cit vraiment sale, les murs dlabrs, des lampadaires au sol.
> Avec mon ami on s'est regard, puis je lui ai dit
> _"Mais... je pense pas que ce lieu a t rig de cette manire, y'a forcment des connards qui l'ont dmoli de cette manire.. pourquoi ? pourquoi ils saccagent le lieu dans lequel ils vivent ? et pourquoi on les plaindrait de vivre en ce lieu qu'ils ont choisi de dtruire ?"_
> Ils sont peut-tre pas tous responsables, mais a s'est pas fait par magie. Et laisser faire (parce que gnralement tous se connaissent) a leur impute dj une part de responsabilit.


Une cit construite dans les annes 1960 alors qu'on est en 2012 ? Si il n'y a eu aucun entretien de la mairie (ce qui est probable), je pense qu'une partie des dgradations ne vient pas des habitants.
Les saccages de parties communes, de batiment etc..., c'est pas uniquement dans les cits que tu les croiseras, c'est juste que comme c'est pas du logement social, les propritaires vont faire rparer, pour continuer  louer (alors que la mairie s'en fout/a pas les sous).

----------


## Invit

> Dans le premier ils ont finis a 24-25 par classes contre 38-38 dan le second. Devinez ou les lves sont les meilleur en fin de compte...


La bonne rponse est probablement "faut voir". Des anciens de prpa t'expliqueront que leurs meilleures annes, c'tait dans des classes de 50, surcharges, avec des programmes de dbiles et des profs super motivs...

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais autrefois, les grand lyces parisiens avaient des effectifs par classe plus levs que la moyenne (je me souviens qu'en Terminale C, au Parc  Lyon, on tait 44... dans le lyce campagnard o j'tais avant, ils taient 6...)




> mais je pense que les politiques ne vivent pas que dans le prsent. Ils sont senc incarner une vision  long terme, en particulier lorsqu'il s'agit d'encourager ou pas un pan de notre industrie.


Oui oui, mais ca c'est dans le monde merveilleux des teletubbies... Dans la vraie vie, un politique s'occuppe de sa relection, donc a un horizon infrieur  5 ans, et est gnralement parfaitement incomptent sur le domaine o il travaille (eg Montebourg et l'industrie, Fleur Pellerin et le numrique)





> Encourager peugeot  developer encore la voiture, c'est aller dans la mauvaise direction. Avec la prime  la casse, les bonus ecologiques, etc... je pense que l'on aurait pu faire de belles choses... (on parle de 7 Miilliard d'aide en 2009 ??)


Bien sur, on aurait d avoir une vritable politique d'amnagement du territoire, avec des transports en commun, un grand paris, tout ca... Oui mais, c'est plus efficace lectoralement de faire Paris Plage (et les bouchons qui vont avec), ou de tenter du billard  dix huit bandes (le livret A et autres dlires d'enarques).

Maintenant, juste sur Peugeot, ce que je trouve amusant, c'est que Renault, dont l'Etat est actionnaire, a jou  fond la carte de la dlocalisation, alors que Peugeot, ces saluads d'actionnaires, a tent de conserver de l'emploi local, et se fait allumer... 

Enfin, bon, ce genre de raisonnement est probablement trop compliqu pour un ancien de sciences po...




> Pour l'immigration, on veut arriver a quoi, et on a quel pouvoir de dcision qui reste constitutionnel ?


Je crois que le but est simplement de se dire ce qu'on veut. Le problme de l'immigration, ce sont les non-dits. Maintenant, le veut on vraiment? c'est un peu comme pour l'Europe, je crois...




> On ne va pas virer des immigrs franais, ou des gens qui ont des papiers. Difficile aussi de forcer les gens a nous resssembler sans enfreindre les droits de l'homme...


Il y a deux problmes distincts, le pass et l'avenir... Le premier objectif, je pense, c'est de dfinir une politique "pour la suite". Pour les "franais mal intgrs", c'est un sujet diffrent, qu'il faut traiter aussi. Ceci dit, je crois qu'un certain nombres d'immigrs et d'enfants franais d'immigrs seraient soulags par cette clarification. 

En fait, je crois que le flou ne profite pas aux immigrs et aux francais issus de l'immigration... Il convient aux extrmistes, et aux bobos qui ne veulent pas regarder les problmes en face.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Comme je disais, je pense qu'il y a plus un problme de pauvret, de mixit sociale, que de couleur de peau ou de religion.

Comme disait souviron, les premiers  venir en france sont venus et se sont adapts. malgr cela, ils sont rest dans des banlieues pourries pour leur majorit. Comment veux-tu qu'ils dfendent le modle franais auprs de leurs enfants. Comment ces enfants qui voient leur parents bosser, sans resultats visibles, peuvent avoir envie de travailler dur. Leurs parents ont essay, ca ne fonctionne pas.

Quand je vois les grands programmes immobiliers des annes 60, oui, c'tait efficace  court terme, mais ca nous coute combien sur le long terme ? Comme je le disais, si vous mettez des pauvres entasss les uns sur les autres, ils vont forcement avoir tendance  voir uniquement le mauvais cot des choses. Si maintenant il y a des exemples de russites, qu'on n'associe pas ton lieu de vie avec "endroit qui craint" et qu'on te laisse ta chance, tu peux la saisir. 
Et pour cela, peut importe la couleur de peau, la religion, etc...

Et depuis les annes 60, on a continuer  perpetrer ce systme, sauf effectivement depuis quelques annes dans les banlieue ou l'on supprime des barres.

On pourrait aussi se demander pourquoi on continue  concentrer tous ce monde a Paris et sa banlieue alors que tant de villes sont vides, et ne demande qu'a avoir des emplois crez. Ce qui coute 150 a paris ne coute que 100 en province souvent. La decentralisation, ca ferait pas de mal aussi. (entre autre pour viter que tous les gens qui habitaient dans les barres se retrouvent  la rue)


Attention, mon ide n'est pas d'excuser tous les comportements, mais juste de dire que si on cr un ghetto, faut pas s'etonner que ca ne se passe pas trs bien aprs 50 ans.

Et pour les dgradation, vous pouvez aussi aller voir els vieille cit U des mme poques, qui sont en aussi mauvais tat, parce que c'tait du pas cher pas fait pour durer aussi longtemps sans entretien. En plus, l'tat, la collectivit est trs fort pour prvoir un budget fixe une seule fois, mais trs mauvais pour assumer des charges d'entretiens.



Pour le plan peugeot, avoir une vision a long terme n'empeche pas de crer aussi des avantages a court terme.

8 000 emplois supprims, c'est rien si vous lancez 20 constructions de ligne de tram en mme temps dans la France, que vous incitez des constructeurs(pkoi pas peugeot dailleur)  se lancer sur ces chantiers de transports publics. On aura besoin de bus, de tram, de tout ce qui peut crer des emplois... durables.

A cot de chez moi, j'ai une petite marchande qui vends des lgumes et des fruits dans un petit local. C'est  cot, donc tout le monde y va. 
Et bien ces commerces, quand on a pas de voiture, on y retourne assez vite. On a souvent dailleur de la meilleure qualit qu'en grande surface pour a peine plus cher. ca fait un bout de temps que je n'ai aps vu ce genre de magasins en france.

----------


## Bluedeep

> On pourrait aussi se demander pourquoi on continue  concentrer tous ce monde a Paris et sa banlieue alors que tant de villes sont vides, et ne demande qu'a avoir des emplois crez. Ce qui coute 150 a paris ne coute que 100 en province souvent. La decentralisation, ca ferait pas de mal aussi. (entre autre pour viter que tous les gens qui habitaient dans les barres se retrouvent  la rue)


L'immigration tant dcide  Paris, que Paris garde les immigrs. ::mouarf:: 

Quant  des villes vides, l tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi. 

La dramatique hausse dmographique que connait notre pays depuis trop longtemps a touch tous les dpartement en France (hlas).

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a de nombreuses villes ou beaucoup de logements, mme en centre ville sont vides. 
Ca peut tre  cause de manque d'emplois, ou de trop grosse construction, mais la situation ou il est dlicat de trouver un logement et inverse dans beaucoup d'endroit, ou il est dlicat de trouver un locataire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il y a de nombreuses villes ou beaucoup de logements, mme en centre ville sont vides. 
> Ca peut tre  cause de manque d'emplois, ou de trop grosse construction,.


Le dlire de construction suite aux dispositifs Scellier & Co.
Mais si il y a un manque d'emploi, pourquoi veux tu en plus y dplacer ces gens ?

----------


## ManusDei

> L'immigration tant dcide  Paris, que Paris garde les immigrs.


De mmoire ( vrifier donc), je crois que prs de la moiti des immigrs en France sont  Paris ou en Ile-de-France.




> Quant  des villes vides, l tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi. 
> 
> La dramatique hausse dmographique que connait notre pays depuis trop longtemps a touch tous les dpartement en France (hlas).


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dmographie_de_la_Creuse
(bon ok, je triche  ::mouarf::  )

Pour les emplois, il serait possible, avec l'aide de l'tat, de lancer quelques gros projets dans des lieux abandonns ou plus lointain. En quelques annes, on pourrait revitaliser certaines rgions, mais a demande quelques annes, et des investissements (le LHC par exemple, on aurait pu le mettre dans la Creuse, y a de la place).

----------


## Bluedeep

> (bon ok, je triche  )


La Creuse ? 22 hab/km^2.densit de population gal aux 2/3 de celle des USA, ou 7 fois celle du Canada.

Pas vraiment un dsert.

J'imagine pour un francilien, rgion  la desnit dmente, c'est peu; dans l'absolu c'est quand mme beaucoup (comme tout l'Europe, hlas).

----------


## Bluedeep

> (le LHC par exemple, on aurait pu le mettre dans la Creuse, y a de la place).



Non, ce type d'installation rclame un sous sol particulier.


En plus, les infrastructure du prcdent anneau ont servi.

----------


## Invit

> On pourrait aussi se demander pourquoi on continue  concentrer tous ce monde a Paris et sa banlieue alors que tant de villes sont vides, et ne demande qu'a avoir des emplois crez.


On pourrait... mais la bonne question c'est: qui va crer ces emplois? 

Des patrons auxquels nos politiques associent le mot "voyou" (comme saur  hareng)? Des investisseurs dont on double ou triple l'ISF? Des cadres confirms auxquels on explique que de toutes facons, comme on est pour le mrite, on va taxer lourdement l'hritage, et comme on veut de la justice, on va taxer (exceptionnellement) les gros revenus. En rsum, si tu russis  court terme, ca va aux impots, et si tu construis dans le long terme, ca va aux impots... 

Et puis, si on monte une boite, quel intrt  s'installer en province, avec des impots locaux plus levs (cadeau des dcentralisation successives, dcentralisation, en franais, c'est synonyme de "transfert d'impots"), loin des centres de dcision (tous  paris), mal placs ct transport (tout  paris)?

Et puis, quel intrt, une fois son propre emploi cr (cf autoentreprise)  construire quelque chose de plus gros, qui embauche? Il y a quoi en change des risques? On dtient en France toutes sortes de records dans ce domaine: cout du travail lev, droit du travail trs protecteur, imposition pas tout  fait gentille, norme difficult  transmettre l'entreprise (80% des entreprises sont revendues ou liquides avant le dpart de leur fondateur, un record), et image lamentable du patronat (perso, j'vite de mentionner que je suis chef d'entreprise, a cre toutes sortes de problmes).

Alors oui, yaka, c'est vrai que ce serait bien... Mais ca ne viendra pas de l'Etat, qui coupe actuellement ses budgets d'investissments pour rduire les dficits sans trop mcontenter sa base lectorale. Et le discours ambiant sur les mchants patrons, les sales riches et les maudits actionnaires, c'est un peu contre productif...

Bon allez, on compte sur toi, PMithrandir? Tu voudrais pas faire marchande des quatre saisons  Angoulme? Ah ben non? Ah c'est ballot a! Ca a failli marcher...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> E
> Avec la prime  la casse, les bonus ecologiques, etc... je pense que l'on aurait pu faire de belles choses... (on parle de 7 Miilliard d'aide en 2009 ??)


Euh.. Je crois que tu as mal compris un des principes.. La prime  la casse, comme les bonus, ne sont pas pour avoir moins de voitures, mais au contraire pour qu'on remplace les voitures avant qu'elles ne soient usages.. Afin de faire fonctionner  plein les usines... artificiellement...

C'est donc une prime  la surconsommation.. Sous le prtexte que "elles sont plus conomiques".. Euh.. Mes voitures de 1992 consomment 7l aux 100, les meilleures d'aujourd'hui 4.5...  

Combien l'industrie consomme-t-elle et pollue-t-elle pour fabriquer ma "nouvelle voiture colo" qui va m'conomiser 2.5 l/100 ???? 

Sans compter l'nergie ncessaire au recyclage, et les pertes sches (_caoutchouc, plastiques, liquide de refroissement, huile, liquide de frein..._)





> E
> Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un s'intgrer dans un groupe lorsqu'on l'avait contraint de le faire.


Je ne crois pas qu'on parle de "contrainte", l... 

Ceux qui arrivent, ils ont le choix entre des pays comme la France, ou des pays comme l'Angleterre ou le Canada ou la Hollande, qui n'ont pas la notion de laicit et de citoyens..

Ceux qui sont "les descendants",  ben il n'y a pas de contrainte non plus : ils SONT dans le groupe... qu'ils le veuillent ou non...  Alors ils essayent de s'en fabriquer un  part, mais les initiatives des quelques associations qui en envoie de temps en temps faire un petit stage dans le pays d'origine les dessaoulent en gnral assez vite...





> Comme je disais, je pense qu'il y a plus un problme de pauvret, de mixit sociale, que de couleur de peau ou de religion.


Nous sommes d'accord, c'est cependant li...





> E
> Comme disait souviron, les premiers  venir en france sont venus et se sont adapts. malgr cela, ils sont rest dans des banlieues pourries pour leur majorit. Comment veux-tu qu'ils dfendent le modle franais auprs de leurs enfants.


Euh.. Ils le dfendent bec et ongles.. Ce sont leurs enfants qui n'en veulent pas... Et on les y a confort en leur donnant des "identits" diffrentes : beur, black...





> E
> Comment ces enfants qui voient leur parents bosser, sans resultats visibles, peuvent avoir envie de travailler dur. Leurs parents ont essay, ca ne fonctionne pas.


Re-euh... La plupart des parents ont eu droit  une retraite, et ils ont boss.. Sauf que les enfants, ils veulent avoir plein de sous sans trop bosser, en regardant que ce soit la Star'Ac ou les petits caids qui roulent en BMW...






> E
> Quand je vois les grands programmes immobiliers des annes 60, oui, c'tait efficace  court terme, mais ca nous coute combien sur le long terme ?


C'est exact, mais le constater ne change rien au fait..

Ds la fin des annes 70, il y avait tout un dbat  propos de quotas dans les immeubles ou les zones, mais, comme pour beaucoup de choses, la "mauvaise conscience" et l'anglisme a parqu ce dbat chez le FN, et laiss les pauvres y habitant sans solution.

Maintenant on est pris avec les consquences.. On peut le regretter et les juger pas mal c.ns retrospectivement, maiis en attendant ils sont tous soit dj morts, soit pas loin, et c'est nous qui devons tenter de rgler le problme..








> E
> 8 000 emplois supprims, c'est rien si vous lancez 20 constructions de ligne de tram en mme temps dans la France, que vous incitez des constructeurs(pkoi pas peugeot dailleur)  se lancer sur ces chantiers de transports publics. On aura besoin de bus, de tram, de tout ce qui peut crer des emplois... durables.


Oui, mais comme on a dj eu l'occasion de le signaler, ces "grands travaux" doivent tre financs.

En temps normal, a ne poserait pas (trop) de pbe..  

Cependant, historiquement, beaucoup de guerres et d'invasions ou au contraire d'migrations ont justement t provoqus par l'abscence de moyens pour lancer ce genre de travaux.. (_ne serait-ce, pour mmoire, que Mussolini et Hitler se sont appuys dessus pour tenter de sortir de la Grande Crise, puis ont fini par faire la Guerre. La France a bnifi du Plan Marshall, et les US du New Deal, qui a quand mme pas mal hypothqu le futur des US pdt un certain temps_)

En ce moment, on a une dette assez faramineuse (_moins pire que celle des US, mais relativement  notre potentiel pas mal .._) Je ne sais pas si les financements suivront : c'est l'objet de toutes les tractactions au niveau europen..





> E
> ca fait un bout de temps que je n'ai aps vu ce genre de magasins en france.


Bah, encore une fois des bonnes intentions pas rellement analyses dans leurs consquences : soit disant pour dfendre "le commerce de proximit", on a cr (on est les seuls dans le monde) des hypermarchs qui vendent de tout, et maintenant, ben y'a plus qu'eux.. (_les grandes chanes amriciaines, par exemple sont trs spcialises : chaussures, meubles, bouffe.. Il n'y a qu'un seul quivalent, une sorte de "MAIF" pour entrepreneurs (mais de fait pour presque tt le monde puisque tu peux ouvrir une boite pour 35$), Cotsco, mais Auchan et prsent l-bas (AuField)_ ) 





> La dramatique hausse dmographique que connait notre pays depuis trop longtemps a touch tous les dpartement en France (hlas).


Vers chez moi, c'est flagrant : compare une photo des villages autour de Bziers (_qui n'est pourtant pas une capitale_) entre 2000 et aujourd'hui, c'est dramatique : les villages ont grossit de presque le double, remplis de lotissements, et ils perdent tous leur caractre, pour ne devenir que des "villages de banlieue" (_mme  20 km d'une ville comme Bziers_)





> La bonne rponse est probablement "faut voir". Des anciens de prpa t'expliqueront que leurs meilleures annes, c'tait dans des classes de 50, surcharges, avec des programmes de dbiles et des profs super motivs...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais autrefois, les grand lyces parisiens avaient des effectifs par classe plus levs que la moyenne (je me souviens qu'en Terminale C, au Parc  Lyon, on tait 44... dans le lyce campagnard o j'tais avant, ils taient 6...)


Moi, en Terminale C  Dijon en 75 on tait 34, et en Prpa 32 en dbut d'anne, et 24 au bout d'un mois 1/2 (_les profs faisaient tout pour que les moins motivs se cassent_)..

En fac en matrise en 81  Oray on tait 450 dans l'amphi.. Et 15 en DEA, sachant qu'il n'y avait que 4 postes tous les 4 ans...






> Maintenant, juste sur Peugeot, ce que je trouve amusant, c'est que Renault, dont l'Etat est actionnaire, a jou  fond la carte de la dlocalisation, alors que Peugeot, ces saluads d'actionnaires, a tent de conserver de l'emploi local, et se fait allumer... 
> 
> Enfin, bon, ce genre de raisonnement est probablement trop compliqu pour un ancien de sciences po...


Absolument.. Comme pour Citroen, Michelin, et quelques autres dans la chaussure par exemple... 

Ces patrons, tous des salos.. En attendant, ils employaient local...

----------


## ManusDei

> La Creuse ? 22 hab/km^2.densit de population gal aux 2/3 de celle des USA, ou 7 fois celle du Canada.
> 
> Pas vraiment un dsert.


Pour la France c'est le plus faible avec la Lozre et la Guyane (Guyane tant spciale, galement).





> Non, ce type d'installation rclame un sous sol particulier.
> 
> En plus, les infrastructure du prcdent anneau ont servi.


Ok. Mais j'imagine que d'autres projets sont possible (Amazon ou autre). Comme le montre fcharton, vu les emmerdes que c'est, il faudrait que l'tat investisse, et pas que de l'argent (et quel argent ?). Et le cot du travail en France n'est pas dmesurment lev pour l'Europe.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Vers chez moi, c'est flagrant : compare une photo des villages autour de Bziers (qui n'est pourtant pas une capitale) entre 2000 et aujourd'hui, c'et dramatique : les villages ont grossit de presque le double, remplis de lotissements, et ils perdent tous leur caractre, pour ne devenir que des "villages de banlieue" (mme  20 km d'une ville comme Bziers)


Oui, une des monstrueuses consquences de cette absurdit franaise appel "politique familiale", qui annuellement crame 4% du PIB  pour tirer joyeusement le pays vers la surpopulation, et est tristemenent soutenue de l'extreme droite  l'extreme gauche, mme, et c'est un comble, par les colo - qui ont trouv moyen de mettre  leur tte une multipare rcidiviste  ::(:  .

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, une des monstrueuses consquences de cette absurdit franaise appel "politique familiale", qui annuellement crame 4% du PIB  pour tirer joyeusement le pays vers la surpopulation, et est tristemenent soutenue de l'extreme droite  l'extreme gauche, mme, et c'est un comble, par les colo - qui ont trouv moyen de mettre  leur tte une multipare rcidiviste  .


et de la "bienveillance claire" de nos bobos nationaux, qui, en tablissant les lois sur les quotas de logements sociaux, ont transform ces villages d'agriculteurs en banlieues avec 20% de "gens  problmes"... Vers chez moi, 75% des lotissements sont des logements sociaux contre 25% des maisons de retraits ou d'actifs. 

Comme l'avait chant Aznavour, ils l'ont cru "_la misre est moins pnible au solei_l".. Rsultat : entre Orange et Biarritz, tous les petits villages ont 20% de logements sociaux (_et plus il y en a mieux c'est , puisque pas d'amendes et des aides_)

Et comme, pour ce qui est du boulot, c'est bien connu qu'un petit village qui a toujours fait de l'agriculure, c'est fournisseur d'emploi, je vous raconte pas les perspectives de carrire... !!! Or doncques une majorit crasante de ces nouveaux arrivants fait des mmes et vit des allocs..  Mais ne souhaitent pas aller faire les vendanges : c'est trop dur pour le dos, et puis a paye moins... Donc on fait venir des Espagnols, des maghrbins, ou des Roumains, qui ne rechignent pas  la tche.. Presque aucun bnficiaire des aides sociales...

Vers chez moi, depuis 4 ans on voit presque une fois par mois une bagnole crame au bord de la route qque part..

Et aprs on s'tonne que par ici et dans les campagnes le FN fasse entre 25 et 35%... a n'a rien  voir avec du racisme anti-arabe... C'est purement une dgradation de 2000% de la qualit de vie et du paysage..

----------


## Invit

> Et le cot du travail en France n'est pas dmesurment lev pour l'Europe.


Tout  fait! Et c'est ce qui rend la situation un peu grotesque... On n'a pas des salaires si levs, on a un bon systme ducatif, des infrastructures correctes, un systme juridique assez bien gaul, et mme une bonne image  l'tranger. 

En revanche, on a la tte un peu pourrie...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors, pour faire simple, oui, c'est a l'tat de lancer la dcentralisation.
ca peut tre par le transfert massif des institutions(aprs tout, pourquoi tous els salaris du ministre de l'conomie seraient a paris, on pourrait aussi ne dplacer que le chef et dlocaliser dans la creuse.). Entre un billet d'avion allez retour par semaine et 500 surprime pour bosser a paris, je pense qu'on conomise plusieurs millions d euros.

L'tat peut aussi lgifrer pour inciter a aller dans certaines zones. Par exemple en surtaxant certaisn endroits, ou en sous taxnat d'autres.

Il peut aussi investir dans des infrastructures, transports pour rapprocher els villes, communication, transports locaux, etc.

Il peut enfin donner accs aux marchs publics aux socits de petites tailles qui ne peuvent aps dlocaliser, au lieu des grands groupes qui sous traite a l'autre bout du monde.

Et l'ide n'est pas que j'aille ouvrir un comerce de fruit et lgume, moi je suis informaticien et aprs auto entrepreneur, je pense bien un jour tre patron. 
Par contre, si les gens se passent de voiture, ils redecouvrenet naturellement les commerces locaux, et y a pas mal de monde capable de monter un business, d'autant plus avec l'autoentreprenariat qui rend toutes les dmarches plus simple. 
Demain, je peux vendre des fruits et lgume si je veux.




> Euh.. Je crois que tu as mal compris un des principes.. La prime  la casse, comme les bonus, ne sont pas pour avoir moins de voitures, mais au contraire pour qu'on remplace les voitures avant qu'elles ne soient usages.. Afin de faire fonctionner  plein les usines... artificiellement...


J'ai justement compris exactement ca, d'ou la question : qu'aurait on pu faire avec ces 7 milliards de mieux.  je pense qu'on peut trouver pas mal de choses. 700 km de tram pour continuer dans les comparaisons. (10M / km) ou 437 km de lignes TGV.

Si ca c'est pas de l'emploi possible, et des budget pour transformer un pays, c'est quoi ?
Quand on voit que brest est toujours aussi isole, que les villes s'tendent mais qu'on ne peut plus accder a rien sans la sainte voiture, etc... je pense qu'on aurait pu faire mieux.

Et pour le sud, c'est simple, les gens veulent vivre au chaud plutot que dans le nord.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand on voit que brest est toujours aussi isole


Rien  voir, c'est juste la ville qui est si laide qu'elle fait fuir les gens (et je ne parle mme pas du temps). M'enfin se sont quand mme construit un tram.

----------


## Invit

> ca peut tre par le transfert massif des institutions (...) je pense qu'on conomise plusieurs millions d euros.


Tu sais que cela avait t tent il y a quelques dcennies, et abandonn. Au final, ca coutait plus cher, car il fallait garder un bout  paris, et donner des primes aux agents pour qu'il acceptent de partir, et aussi parce que la direction n'avait pas toujours envie.

On peut bien sur se dire que ca marcherait aujourd'hui, mais j'ai comme un doute. L'Etat franais est extremement jacobin...





> L'tat peut aussi lgifrer pour inciter a aller dans certaines zones. Par exemple en surtaxant certaisn endroits, ou en sous taxnat d'autres.


Les baisses de charges, ca s'appelait les zones franches... Ca n'a pas trop march non plus. Les surtaxes, c'est dans l'autre sens, aujourdh'ui la province coute plus cher.




> Il peut aussi investir dans des infrastructures, transports pour rapprocher els villes, communication, transports locaux, etc.


Oui, sauf que la SNCF, qui privilgie le TGV ferme des lignes, et que l'Etat prvoit de rduire l'investissement. Il resterait l'avion, mais il parait qu'on ne veut pas d'aeroports...




> Il peut enfin donner accs aux marchs publics aux socits de petites tailles qui ne peuvent aps dlocaliser, au lieu des grands groupes qui sous traite a l'autre bout du monde.


Il faudrait pour cela que l'Etat ait des procdures plus simples, rpondre  un march public aujourd'hui, ca coute trs cher. Egalement, il faudrait que l'Etat cesse de payer  6 mois... Aujourd'hui, pour une PME, avoir un institutionnel comme client, c'est presque une garantie de problme de trsorerie...





> Et l'ide n'est pas que j'aille ouvrir un comerce de fruit et lgume, moi je suis informaticien et aprs auto entrepreneur, je pense bien un jour tre patron. 
> Par contre, si les gens se passent de voiture, ils redecouvrenet naturellement les commerces locaux, et y a pas mal de monde capable de monter un business, d'autant plus avec l'autoentreprenariat qui rend toutes les dmarches plus simple.


En province, ou en banlieue, tu ne peux pas te passer de voiture, et tu vas  l'Intermarch, parce que les prix y sont plus faibles, et ton salaire aussi...

L'auto entreprise, ca simplifie les dmarches, mais c'est fait pour que l'entreprise ne grossisse jamais (l'effet de seuil est norme). Ce n'est pas avec ce statut qu'on fera apparaitre un tissu de PME...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Rien que sur l'esprit jacobain, il faut voir, aprce que des salaris qui veulent partir en province, ca manque pas.
Entre les conditions de vies qui se sont dgrades a paris et le chomage ambiant, je suis sur qu'on peut trouver des gens qui bosseront aussi bien pour 1000 euros de moins dans certains endroit(en se faisant toujours plsu d'argent que les parisiens)

Un salaire de 2500 a paris, tu vis comme un pauvre.
La mme chose dans une petite ville, tu vis comme un riche.

La prime elle est l. un 3000 euros a paris vaut un 1500 a angouleme, un 2200 a nantes, etc... Les disparits conomiques ont normement augmenter avec la hausse de l'immobilier.

Pour les taxes, je ne regarde pas ce qui existe, mais ce que je pense que l'tat pourrait faire... mais qu'il ne fait pas.

Et en province tu peux te passer de voiture, si on developpe els transports de nuit. en gnral, c'est la seule choe qui manque aux petites villes. Paris est loin d'tre la seule ville ou il y a des transports. Si en plus on les booste avec des investsseemnts cibls, on favorise d'autre la venue de gens.

Mais bon, on peut aussi trouver normal que pour avoir un boulot il faille etre a paris ou dans des normes villes, avec des conforts de vie minable.

----------


## DonQuiche

> 1)Certes interresants et ca ne peut faire de mal, mais c'est plus apprendre la situation franaise que des valeurs.
> 2)Je me suis toujours demand si les Franais/Canadiens/Anglais taient tous capable de russir ce genre d'examen 
> 3) Est-ce que ca va changer quelque chose? Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas interresant/utile mais j'ai un doute que ca aie un quelqu'effet sur la mentalit d'une personne


2) Les examens franais vrifient avant tout la matrise linguistique et sont bidons : beaucoup d'adultes franais peuvent obtenir un score parfait. En revanche les examens anglais sont trs difficiles et la majorit des anglais y chouent. Et je crois ( vrifier) qu'ils portent davantage sur l'histoire et la culture.
3) Si l'on n'en fait pas le pilier de l'obtention de la citoyennet mais un simple test objectif de capacit d'intgration (capacit != dsir) concentr sur la matrise linguistique et les lois, ce n'est pas mauvais. Ce que j'ignore en revanche c'est si les examens franais viennent avant le reste (petite mesure d'conomie) ou en parallle (auquel cas c'est une mesurette). Quant  un test culturel et historique approfondi  la canadienne, bof,  part forcer les gens  bachoter...




> Bref, on prfre les bons mots, les beaux gestes et la communication  l'action politique. Il me parait vident qu'on ne va pas tarder  rcolter ce qu'on a sem... et je crois qu'on pourra compter sur les politiciens pour nous expliquer que ce n'est pas leur faute. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas chercher ailleurs l'explication de la monte des extremes...Francois


Dans ce cas tous les pays verraient la monte des extrmes depuis des dcennies.  :;): 
A part a je te rejoins sur Montebourg vis--vis de PSA, de toute faon ce type n'est pas du tout adapt  ce poste et je dsespre de ne l'entendre se concentrer que sur les "sauvetages" et non le "redressement", mme si  sa dcharge a pourrait tre du fait du contexte (plans sociaux mis en veille durant la prsidentielle). Je ne suis pas non plus enchant sur la CSG ;  moins que a ne soit avec l'ide de fusionner CSG et IR dans deux ans et si les allgements de charge sont cibls sur certaines entreprises, faute de quoi ce sera encore plus idiot que la TVA sociale.




> Pour la gestion de cette crise de l'automobile, ca m'afflige. Au lieu de se demander quelle entreprise on pourraitr aider a crer qui pourrait favoriser le developpement de transports publics par exemple, on s'accroche a ce rve de la voiture individuelle, que les franais sont de moins en moins enclin(et capable) de financer.


Si tu veux un avenir fait de transports en commun, il faut des villes en ligne et trs denses, pas de nouveaux modes de transports en commun. Ou alors des taxis automatiss, gratuits et trs disponibles.

Sur le reste, les investissements sont une chose mais tu ngliges leurs cots de fonctionnement : les usagers des transports en commun ne couvrent en moyenne que 20% des cots ! Quant au TGV, idem, si c'est pour construire l o ce n'est pas rentable... Si le public ralise des investissements, vu le contexte budgtaire, a doit tre pour des structures qui enrichiront rellement le pays.




> L'auto entreprise, ca simplifie les dmarches, mais c'est fait pour que l'entreprise ne grossisse jamais (l'effet de seuil est norme). Ce n'est pas avec ce statut qu'on fera apparaitre un tissu de PME...


C'est fait pour que les gens testent une ide, sans craindre de devoir tre cras par les charges si a ne fonctionne pas, avant de passer  autre chose. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas dnigrer le concept, une partie passe vritablement  une "vraie" entreprise par la suite, j'en ai deux exemples autour de moi et j'ai d'ailleurs pass l'aprs-midi de dimanche  dmler l'cheveau des formes d'entreprises et des rgimes fiscaux pour l'un d'eux.

----------


## Invit

> Rien que sur l'esprit jacobain, il faut voir, aprce que des salaris qui veulent partir en province, ca manque pas.


Oui, mme si, dans la tte des gens, aller en province, c'est souvent au sud et au bord de la mer, dans des coins pas forcment moins chers que la banlieue parisienne... C'est un peu bte d'ailleurs, parce que ct transports, la bonne dcentralisation, ce serait plutt au nord, plus proche de Bruxelles, de Londres, de l'Allemagne... 

Ceci dit, le problme de l'Etat est diffrent: si tu dcides de dplacer Bercy  Montpellier, tu ne peux pas virer les fonctionnaires parisiens et les remplacer par de nouveaux embauchs. Tu dois ngocier, et c'est l que les problmes commencent...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Dans ce cas tous les pays verraient la monte des extrmes depuis des dcennies.


N'est ce pas le cas, en Europe au moins?




> Je ne suis pas non plus enchant sur la CSG ;  moins que a ne soit avec l'ide de fusionner CSG et IR dans deux ans et si les allgements de charge sont cibls sur certaines entreprises, faute de quoi ce sera encore plus idiot que la TVA sociale.


Bah,  leur dcharge, ils n'ont pas trop le choix... Avec les prvisions actuelles de croissance (qu'on n'aura mme pas en rve en 2013), il faudrait trouver 40 milliards d'conomies ou de recettes permanentes, en 18 mois. Dans les faits ce sera davantage, et quand on est  l'objectif 2013, on a fait moins de la moiti du chemin (en gros 2 points de dficits et il en reste trois).

Il n'est pas possible de faire une majorit de ceci en rduction de dpenses : ce serait un suicide politiques (et de toutes faons, mme Sarkozy, avec la RGPP, n'en tait pas capable). Donc il faut des recettes, disons 30,  mon avis ce sera plus...

En doublant l'ISF, on a 2.5 milliards (et il y a de grandes chances que ca se fasse partiellement retoquer au conseil constitutionnel), les 75% ce sont quelques centaines de millions. On est trs loin du compte.

L'IS, c'est 35 milliards, l'IR 50. Je ne les vois pas augmenter l'IS, donc on irait sur l'IR, qu'il faudrait augmenter de 50%, je doute que ca passe. Du coup, c'est comme le disait la cour des comptes, TVA ou CSG. Je ne vois pas comment on peut faire autrement.

L ou Montebourg m'agace, c'est que vu l'amertume de la potion, il vaudrait mieux que tout le monde joue le jeu, et essayer de faire une sorte d'union sacre. En particulier il faut que les entreprises maintiennent un peu de croissance. Pester contre l'hritage comme le fait Cahuzac (mme si c'est partiellement vrai), faire des effets de manche comme Montebourg, et se mettre  dos les patrons, les riches, les cadres, les... ce n'est pas trs malin.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> L'IS, c'est 35 milliards, l'IR 50. Je ne les vois pas augmenter l'IS, donc on irait sur l'IR, qu'il faudrait augmenter de 50%, je doute que ca passe. Du coup, c'est comme le disait la cour des comptes, TVA ou CSG. Je ne vois pas comment on peut faire autrement.


J'ai assez pu le journal ces derniers temps mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris la CSG viendrait en compensation d'allgements de charges et ne serait donc pas une source de rentre fiscale. Ou me serais-je tromp ? Je ne critiquerais pas s'il s'agissait bel et bien d'une mesure fiscale, mais s'il s'agit comme je le pense d'une mesure de relance de la productivit,  moins que les allgements de charge ne soient cibls, je n'y crois pas plus qu'avec la TVA sociale.

----------


## souviron34

Et a pose un problme de fond....

tant donn que l'on peroit bien qu'on a un problme majeur, et d'industries, et d'emploi (_ou de chmage, au choix_), et tant donn que l'on a essay  peu prs toutes les recettes (_de cuisine_), et fnalement tant donn qu'on ne peut pas prlever plus que ce qu'on voit pointer  l'horizon (_et il n'est mme pas dit que a passe, dans la rue_), et que l'on sait (_mme si ce n'tait pas dit_) que les grands mots sur "taxer les riches" etc ne rempliront pratiquement rien, comment fait-on ??????

Que ce soit dans un sens ou dans un autre, et que l'on n'aime pas l'expression, il va quand mme bien un jour se poser la question du modle, et de la structure de base...

Je ne crois pas que tout les dirigeants depuis 45 ans aient t parfaitement stupides.. Lches certainement, stupides non. Ils ont donc tent diverses solutions, teintes de leurs diffrents courants de pense... Or rien ne marche, et la situation empire...

En mathmatique, on appellerait a raisonner par l'absurde...  Si rien ne marche alors que pas mal de gens s'y sont essays, c''est peut-tre tout simplement que l'hypothse de base, le modle, est faux...  Ou peut-tre pas compltement faux, mais partiellement, et qu'il faudrait une remise en cause assez profonde...

Enfin, c'est mon sentiment...

----------


## Invit

> J'ai assez pu le journal ces derniers temps mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris la CSG viendrait en compensation d'allgements de charges et ne serait donc pas une source de rentre fiscale.


En fait, ce n'est pas tout  fait clair... Dans l'audit de la Cour des Comptes, c'tait voqu comme une des solutions ncessaires pour trouver les 33 milliards de 2013, donc fiscal. Ensuite, la confrence sociale a effectivement parl de moins faire financer la protection sociale par les entreprises, mais je n'ai pas entendu parler explicitement de baisse de charges (mme si certains ont voulu le comprendre).

Au passage, l'ide d'une CSG compensant une baisse de charges patronales me parait presque sure d'chouer... La CSG tant prleve  la source, elle impacte directement les salaires, et si un tel transfert se faisait, il y a gros  parier que cela crerait une pression  la hausse sur les salaires (pour compenser la baisse du pouvoir d'achat). On ne transfererait donc qu'une partie sur la productivit.

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> et tant donn que l'on a essay  peu prs toutes les recettes


Oui enfin... On les a toutes essayes au compte-gouttes et provisoirement. 




> Je ne crois pas que tout les dirigeants depuis 45 ans aient t parfaitement stupides..


45 ans ?! Ah ! Tu le fais remonter  68.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Que ce soit dans un sens ou dans un autre, et que l'on n'aime pas l'expression, il va quand mme bien un jour se poser la question du modle, et de la structure de base...


Pour quel modle ? Le sous-emploi touche  peu prs tous les pays dvelopps, malgr des modles trs divers. Je dis bien le sous-emploi, pas le chmage, qui est peu pertinent en soi (tu travailles 15h par mois pour 300 ? Tu n'es pas au chmage).

----------


## souviron34

> Oui enfin... On les a toutes essayes au compte-gouttes et provisoirement.


Ben, entre tout nationaliser, tout dnationaliser, tout vendre, tout rigidifer, tout taxer, la participation, les abaissements/relvements d'ge, de cotisations, on commence  avoir fait pas mal le tour, et je ne crois pas que a ait t au compte-gouttes  chaque fois...

Provisoirement c'est certain puisque,  part les dnationalisations, chacun dfait ce qu'a fait le prcdent...

Vive les rois et le pouvoir sur 30 ans !!!  ::aie::  (_ou les dictateurs et le pouvoir sur 50.._)





> 45 ans ?! Ah ! Tu le fais remonter  68.


Ben c'est  peu prs le dbut de la fin des 30 glorieuses.. En fait, c'est 73, mais quand je parlais des modles par exemple les 5 semaines de congs pays c'est 68 et Grenelle, non ?? (_ou 4 semaines ?? C'est loin, je me souvients plus.._)  ::mrgreen:: 





> Pour quel modle ? Le sous-emploi touche  peu prs tous les pays dvelopps, malgr des modles trs divers. Je dis bien le sous-emploi, pas le chmage, qui est peu pertinent en soi (tu travailles 15h par mois pour 300 ? Tu n'es pas au chmage).


Je ne sais pas pour quel modle, mais il faudrait sans doute piocher un peu partout.. Au risque d'avoir des  cartlements dchirants, car certains trucs marchent bien ailleurs..

Je ne referais pas la discussion de l'autre thread (d_ans "Dbats_) sur USA _vs_ Europe _vs_ France, mais les liens publis dans ce dbat pour les chiffres sont assez loquents quand mme : le chmage longue dure , le chmage des jeunes et le chmage des sniors est bien moindre aux US, mme si le chmage dans sa globalit est juste  peine en dessous.. 

Il y a donc sans doute des choses  rcuprer sur la structure du march du travail , puisque a marche chez eux et pas chez nous..

Maintenant, nous nous avons d'autres choses qui marchent bien (ou mieux)..

Mais justement, cela demande une approche non idologique, mais purement pragmatique...


En tous cas, il me parat assez vident que taxer, a va pas le faire..Peut-tre (_et encore je suis pas sr_) provisoirement, mais entre TVA, CSG, impts, hausse du gaz, de l'lectricit (_alors qu'on a pouss tous les Franais  se chauffer  l'lectricit ou au gaz)_, de l'essence, du fioul, imposition des heures sup, etc, a va rencler ferme... Et qu'on commence  approcher srieusement de la limite qui a men  la Rvolution (_"le Roi, la Reine, et le P"tit Prince...", ou, plus srieusement, "du pain"_)

----------


## pmithrandir

Le modle, comme dit trs justement souviron, ne peux pas fonctionner puisqu'il est trop collectif.
Et piquer dans la caisse commune ou en abuser, c'est pas vraiment faire quelque chose de mal pour 99% des gens.

Malheureusement, les gens se tirent souvent une balle dans le pied dans ce genre de systme.

Dans mon immeuble par exemple, le chauffage est compris dans les charges, et on rgle la temperature. Dans mon appart l'hiver, il fait 25 degr, fenetres ouvertes et radiateurs teints, je vous laisse imaginer la temperature chez mes voisins.
Aprs, le jour de la facture, ca rale ferme, 120 euros de charges, ca fait pas du bien. Le seul systme qui fonctionne, c'est de mettre des compteurs, ou des capteurs sur les chauffages qui detectent quand ils sont activs ou pas. D'un seul coup, les dpenses nergtiques se cassent la figure parce que finalement, quand on paye au pro rata de sa consomation, on coupe le chauffage quand il fait 20 degr dehors.

Pour palier a la stupidit commune, on doit installer un systme couteux, aussi bien en entretien qu'en installation, pour arriver au mme resultat que si on le faisait de nous mme. sauf qque le groupe n'est pas capable de comprendre ce genre de principe en gnral.

En France, c'est la mme chose. on s'occupe de ses conomies individuelles mme quand ca coute a la communaut.
On va aux urgences dpenser 100 euros parce qu'on ne veut pas payer le medecin 23 euros.
On va chez le medecin pour un rhume bnin, parce que si on va directement  la pharmacie, on est pas rembours. On se fait prescrire de l'aspirine pour refaire les stocks, etc.

Et ca ne choque pas grand monde. 
La ou ca tique un peu, c'est le gens qui prennent des congs maladie sans l'tre, mais mme l, certains arrivent  trouver ca normal(j'ai le droit  10 jours, je les prends)

Et ensuite, personne ne veut payer, parce que "c'est pas moi c'est les autres", et donc ca cr de l'insatisfaction.

Au final, la seule chose que l'on va gagner, c'est un drembourseement total des mdicaments non "vitaux", des urgences qui vont filtrer, ou facturer les oprations de mdecine gnrale(ce qu'ils devraient faire depuis longtemps) et ca ferait pas mal d'conomies.

----------


## Marco46

> En France, c'est la mme chose. on s'occupe de ses conomies individuelles mme quand ca coute a la communaut.
> On va aux urgences dpenser 100 euros parce qu'on ne veut pas payer le medecin 23 euros.
> On va chez le medecin pour un rhume bnin, parce que si on va directement  la pharmacie, on est pas rembours. On se fait prescrire de l'aspirine pour refaire les stocks, etc.


Ce que t'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que pour beaucoup de gens 23 euros c'est beaucoup, notamment pour ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens et qui sont souvent amens  consulter. 23 + 23 + 23 + les 3 jours de congs maladie non-rembourss a fait BEAUCOUP en proportion pour un smicard.

Un smicard qui est contraint de prendre 3 jours de congs maladie (non rembourss donc) tombe sous le seuil de pauvret pour le mois en cours. Si t'es malade une seule fois 2 ou 3 mois d'affile a peut vite devenir problmatique.

Qu'il y ait des cons qui abusent du systme certainement, ce n'est pas une raison pour prcariser un peu plus ceux qui en ont besoin.




> Et ca ne choque pas grand monde. 
> La ou ca tique un peu, c'est le gens qui prennent des congs maladie sans l'tre, mais mme l, certains arrivent  trouver ca normal(j'ai le droit  10 jours, je les prends)
> 
> Et ensuite, personne ne veut payer, parce que "c'est pas moi c'est les autres", et donc ca cr de l'insatisfaction.


Pour prendre un cong maladie il faut bien qu'un mdecin en son me et conscience te fasse le papier qui va bien. On ne se dcrte pas malade unilatralement. Faut arrter avec a.




> Au final, la seule chose que l'on va gagner, c'est un drembourseement total des mdicaments non "vitaux", des urgences qui vont filtrer, ou facturer les oprations de mdecine gnrale(ce qu'ils devraient faire depuis longtemps) et ca ferait pas mal d'conomies.


En suivant les solutions que tu proposes certainement, on risque d'arriver  un systme  l'amricaine o les pauvres ne sont pas soigns et o les classes moyennes risquent de se ruiner s'ils ont un problme de sant tout en disposant d'une qualit de soin dplorable. O les mdecins chargs d'examiner les dossiers d'assurances doivent faire du chiffre et non de la mdecine, etc ...

----------


## Rayek

> Pour prendre un cong maladie il faut bien qu'un mdecin en son me et conscience te fasse le papier qui va bien. On ne se dcrte pas malade unilatralement. Faut arrter avec a.


+ des 2/3 des fraudes sont du aux professionnels

----------


## souviron34

> En suivant les solutions que tu proposes certainement, on risque d'arriver  un systme  l'amricaine o les pauvres ne sont pas soigns et o les classes moyennes risquent de se ruiner s'ils ont un problme de sant tout en disposant d'une qualit de soin dplorable. O les mdecins chargs d'examiner les dossiers d'assurances doivent faire du chiffre et non de la mdecine, etc ...


On se demande vraiment comment 370 millions d'habitants peuvent survivre dans un tel enfer !!!!  ::roll:: 

Et comment nos 66 millions ne sont pas en train en permanence de danser et rire et s'amuser, vu le Paradis o nous sommes...

a me rappelle une petite histoire d'humour sovitique, que ma soeur m'avait ramen (_prof de russe, et a se passe dans les annes 70_) :




> Dans une classe d'cole, la matresse fait rpter ses lves..
> 
> Dans quel pays il y a les plus beaux tracteurs  ??
>     En U.R.S.S.
> 
> Dans quel pays il y a les meilleurs ouvriers ??
>    En U.R.S.S.
> 
> Dans quel pays il y a les plus beaux pommiers ??
> ...

----------


## Invit

> Ce que t'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que pour beaucoup de gens 23 euros c'est beaucoup, notamment pour ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens et qui sont souvent amens  consulter. 23 + 23 + 23 + les 3 jours de congs maladie non-rembourss a fait BEAUCOUP en proportion pour un smicard.


Ton smicard ne paye pas 23 euros... normalement, il a une carte vitale et une mutuelle, et s'il est vraiment pauvre, il a la CMU. Non  seulement il est rembours, mais il ne fait pas l'avance des frais...

Quant  la carence des indemnits journalires, s'il travaille dans une grande entreprise, ton smicard est compens par son entreprise (salauds de patrons!), et si son employeur est l'tat... c'est n'est plus qu'une journe.

Enfin, on devrait distinguer la partie "aide aux dmunis" du reste du systme social. C'est comme le chomage. Pour un smicard, toucher le chomage, ce n'est pas un cadeau, pour un cadre, dont le conjoint travaille, ca peut tre des vacances assez bien payes (ils "prennent leur chomage", comme ils disent). 

Et ce sont les seconds, pas les premiers, qui plombent le systme. Je pense qu'on peut parfaitement s'attaquer aux abus, quitte  ajouter pour les plus dmunis des filets de scurit. 


Sur les USA et l'accs aux soins, tu as entendu parler du Medicare? Ca date des annes 60, et ca couvre plus de 20% de la population (vieux et pauvres)...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

marco46, ne crois pas que je veux un systme tel que celui l. Je prfre nettement quand tout le monde fait preuve d'intelligence, mais c'est rarement quelque chose qui fonctionne(mme dans mon cas, il y a surement des moments ou je suis le con d'autres...)

Aprs, je pense que la socit peut trs bien mettre des rgles en place sans en devenir aussi immonde qu'on le prtend.

Dans le cas des urgences par exemple, on voit bien que finalement, le smicard qui va la bas coute 100 euros, au lieux de 14  la socit. je pense qu'on a une marge de manoeuvre non ?

Ca ne me generai pas que l'on dcrete : les urgences c'est pour les urgences, et on fait des dispensaires gratuits avec des mdecins d'tat. tu vas aux urgences pour un rhume, on te fout dehors parce que tu empeches les gens de faire leur boulot.

Aprs, la gratuit  aussi du mauvais dans le sens ou les gens sont parfois compltement idiot...
Par exemple : la personne qui reste sous la pluie, parce que peu importe d'tre malade, ca ne changera pas sa vie ni son budget, vu que la socit le prend en charge.(ou qu'elle aura des jours enfants malade)
Au canada, j'ai pas vu les mmes comportements un peu imprudent, parce que les gens font attention a ne pas tomber malade.

Quand au smicard qui ne va pas chez le medecin pour des raisons financires, je pense que c'est surtout beaucoup de connerie et que TOUT le monde peut y aller.
Les 23 euros, si tu dis au medecin de les retirer une semaine plus tard(ou un mois plus tard), il ne va pas t'envoyer chier. Entre temps tu auras recu le remboursement de la secu et mme de la mutuelle si tu en as une (d'entreprise ou personnelle) donc tu n'auras finalement aucune avance  faire. Autrement, faut changer de mdecin.

Et puis, j'en ai marre de devoir prvoir toutes les scurit pour les plus pauvres, en oubliant un peu que si on assiste pas les gens avec 3 bquilles, ils tiennent debout tous seuls.
Si la socit ne t'aide pas dans tous les coups durs, et bien au lieu de t'acheter une TV  300 euros, tu les mets de cot pour pouvoir te payer le mdecin par exemple.(ou les impots, ou ne pas etre a dcouvert, etc...)

au final, on a pas mal de gens qui ne savent pas grer un budget, et plutot que de prendre ca comme position de dpart, on devriat se dire que ca couterait moins cher de leur expliquer comment le faire. (une mission de tv ?)

Et qu'est ce qui nous empecherait de dcrter que les 4 premires visites annuelles sont gratuites, puis que les suivantes sont au rgime actuel. Avec la carte vitale ca devrait pouvoir se faire non ? Est ce que l'on conomiserai pas de l'argent en dpensant 7 euros de plus pour 4 visites, soit au maximum par an :
65M*7*4 = 1820 Milliards d'euros
Pour finalement dsengorger les hopitaux de tous ces malades qui n'ont rien  y faire ?
Le calcul n'est pas acquis, mais c'est pas gagn que ca ne soit pas interessant de faire une rgle plus permissive, mais au final plus conomique.

----------


## Invit

> + des 2/3 des fraudes sont du aux professionnels


Tu as lu l'article? 

Dernier paragraphe : 




> A ct des fraudes imputables aux professionnels de sant, celles relevant des assurs tricheurs font ple figure. Les faux arrts maladie, qui permettent  un salari de poursuivre une activit tout en tant rmunr par l'assurance-maladie, reprsentent le premier poste de fraude des assurs,  hauteur de 5 millions d'euros. *Les arrts maladie injustifis ne sont toutefois pas comptabiliss.* De leur ct, les fraudes  la couverture maladie universelle (CMU) ou  l'aide mdicale de l'Etat, destine aux personnes trangres, ne reprsentaient en 2010 que 2,5 millions d'euros.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu as lu l'article? 
> 
> Dernier paragraphe :


Je pense que c'est d aux jours de carence....si ton medecin te fait un arrt de complaisance un jeudi pour que tu aies un weekend de 4 jours, la Scu ne paie pas donc, pas sr qu'elle s'y intresse.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne referais pas la discussion de l'autre thread (d_ans "Dbats_) sur USA _vs_ Europe _vs_ France, mais les liens publis dans ce dbat pour les chiffres sont assez loquents quand mme : le chmage longue dure , le chmage des jeunes et le chmage des sniors est bien moindre aux US, mme si le chmage dans sa globalit est juste  peine en dessous..


J'avais pourtant bien dit qu'on se foutait du taux de chmage car a ne reflte pas la situation de l'emploi (travailleurs sous-employs pas considrs comme chmeurs, travailleurs contraints d'accepter des emplois qui ne leur permettent pas de subsister, citoyens en ge de travailler mais ni travailleurs, ni chmeurs, ni tudiants, ni prisonniers - si tant est qu'il faille exclure ces derniers quand l'emprisonnement joue le rle de rgulation sociale - etc). Le chmage et la pnurie d'emploi sont deux choses diffrentes.

Je veux bien examiner la situation amricaine, je suis convaincu que j'y trouverai de meilleures choses qu'en France sur certains plans (notamment sur la prise de risque lors des embauches), mais des chiffres que j'ai vu je suis plus que sceptique sur l'intrt de ce modle pour l'emploi, alors que les sacrifices consentis (sur le dos des autres) pour a sont assez vidents. Qui plus est c'est galement un modle dficitaire dont la croissance a t finance par la dette (comme le ntre). Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle un modle viable.





> Le modle, comme dit trs justement souviron, ne peux pas fonctionner puisqu'il est trop collectif.
> Et piquer dans la caisse commune ou en abuser, c'est pas vraiment faire quelque chose de mal pour 99% des gens.


Le chmage est d  la fraude sociale ?! Je crois que l'UMP cherche en ce moment un chef de file, ils adoreraient a. a manque un peu d'immigrs mais a ferait une bonne base de programme pour 2017.

----------


## souviron34

> Je veux bien examiner la situation amricaine, je suis convaincu que j'y trouverai de meilleures choses qu'en France sur certains plans (notamment sur la prise de risque lors des embauches), mais des chiffres que j'ai vu je suis plus que sceptique sur l'intrt de ce modle pour l'emploi, alors que les sacrifices consentis (sur le dos des autres) pour a sont assez vidents. Qui plus est c'est galement un modle dficitaire dont la croissance a t finance par la dette (comme le ntre). Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle un modle viable.


Euh.. Je n'ai jamais utilis d'un tel mot.. Je dis qu'il faudrait sans doute "piocher dans divers modles"...

Mais qu'en tous cas le ntre n'est pas en tellement meilleure forme que les autres, ce qui laisse asez dubitatif sur sa survivance - et son accpetation par la population, au fur et  mesure de l'explosion des cots gnrs par les diverses augmentations de tout poil...






> Le chmage est d  la fraude sociale ?! Je crois que l'UMP cherche en ce moment un chef de file, ils adoreraient a. a manque un peu d'immigrs mais a ferait une bonne base de programme pour 2017.


Tu as raison  ::): 

Nanmoins, on ne peut que applaudir  tenter de limiter les gaspillages et fraudes diverses, tous et toutes allant piocher directement dans note protefeuille... et entretenant une certaine mentalit du "_ben euh ils le font, pourquoi pas moi ?_"... 

Disons que certaines positions entendues ici ou l il y a quelque temps comme quoi ce serait une horreur absolue, un manquement aux droits de l'Homme, et la preuve d'un systme policier de contrler a ont un peu de plomb dans l'aile, car, tout marginal que cela puisse tre, chaque petite conomie de 100 000 euros finance 3 ou 4 emplois...  

Maintenant, bien entendu que a n'est pas la raison ni du chmage ni de la dette ni de la crise... et _pmithrandir_ sur ce coup-l est pas mal en dehors de la plaque... (_d'ailleurs, son "comme l'a dit souviron" me laisse perplexe, car j'ai jamais dit a..._)

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que c'est d aux jours de carence....si ton medecin te fait un arrt de complaisance un jeudi pour que tu aies un weekend de 4 jours, la Scu ne paie pas donc, pas sr qu'elle s'y intresse.


Pour les IJ, je ne crois pas... 

A mon avis ca tient au fait que ce rapport porte sur les fraudes administratives, erreurs sur les actes, soins inexistants, fraude sur les droits.

Les IJ injustifies, cela relve du mdical: ce qui est en cause, c'est la pertinence de la dcision mdicale. C'est normalement tudi par les mdecins de la scu, mais ils sont trs trs prudents sur le sujet, et a fait moins l'objet de rapports publics (secret mdical et tout cela)...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le modle, comme dit trs justement souviron, ne peux pas fonctionner puisqu'il est trop collectif.


En fait, la premire partie est ce que tu as dit : le modle ne peut pas fonctionner, la fin de moi(le problme de tout voir en collectif).

Je me concentrai plus sur la partie assurance maladie scurit sociale sur le coup que sur le chomage dailleur.
(et encore moins la fraude au chomage...)

Je pense que pour le chomage, la seule chose a faire, comme pour la retraite, c'est de les limiter dans des proportions plus rduites. les gens qui gagnent plus d'argent ont les moyens de se faire un matelas pour amortir les coups dur et les alas de la vie. je ne vois aps l'intret de les assurer pour qu'ils maintiennent leur niveau de vie.


Aprs, plus que de partir  la chasse aux fraudeurs, je pense qu'il faut dj remettre certaines en cause, ou mettre certaines rgles en place.
Ca peut passer par la loi, par des sanctions, par des choix stratgiques.

lever des impots, c'est bien mignon, mais y a de quoi supprimer pas mal de dpenses je pense, sans poser de problme rels.

Le truc des urgence  refuser les gens qui n'ont pas de raison d'y etre en est une. (avec rorientation sur des dispensaires si besoin) D'un seul coup, on s'apercevrait surement que nos services d'urgences ne sont pas si rduis.

----------


## Invit

> Le chmage est d  la fraude sociale ?! Je crois que l'UMP cherche en ce moment un chef de file, ils adoreraient a. a manque un peu d'immigrs mais a ferait une bonne base de programme pour 2017.


Tu voudrais dire que comme dans "fraude sociale" il y a "sociale", c'est une valeur de gauche? 

Srieusement, on parlait du "modle", et une certaine tolrance vis  vis de la fraude, qu'on considre "de bonne guerre", qu'on excuse "parce que d'autres font bien pire", voire qu'on justifie au nom de la crise, est au coeur du modle et de ses difficults.

Et c'est un peu li  la crise actuelle d'ailleurs... 

As tu remarqu que certains des pays europens qui vont mal sont justement ceux o la combine est gnralise, o l'conomie souterraine prospre, o les politiciens douteux font parfois de belles carrires, et o, plus gnralement, on porte aux nues la "dbrouille"? 

Inversement, les pays qui vont bien, au nord, malgr des impots levs, des systmes sociaux gnreux, et pas toujours une norme industrie, sont souvent ces peuples qu'on trouve un peu ennuyeux parce qu'ils traversent toujours dans les clous...

A mon avis, lutter contre la fraude (fiscale et sociale), voire, la stigmatiser, au lieu d'en faire une preuve d'intelligence ou de finesse, fait partie des mesures peu couteuses mais trs efficaces pour sortir de la situation actuelle.

Tant que chacun considrera que le but c'est de profiter un maximum du systme, et que le coupable c'est l'autre qui triche plus que lui, on ira de crise en crise...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

Pour moi le problme de la pnurie d'emploi est plutt gnralis  tous les pays dvelopps, bien que certains soient plus touchs que d'autres. Et, je me trompe peut-tre, mais je ne vois gure de modle  suivre une fois qu'on a exclut tout ce qui est non-reproductible ailleurs (Norvge, paradis fiscaux, etc). Du coup la vraie question est plutt : pourquoi depuis quarante ans le monde voit-il un tel problme d'emploi, et pourquoi le point mort de l'emploi se situe t-il  un niveau de croissance annuelle sans cesse plus lev qu'auparavant (loi d'Okun) ? Je n'ai pas la rponse  a, je n'ai qu'une foule d'hypothses. Cela dit je pense que tant que nous n'aurons pas compris a, nous pourrons au mieux coller des sparadraps ou agir sur la rpartition de l'emploi (modle nerlandais).

Enfin, comme beaucoup de problmes, je pense que celui-ci ne pourra pas vraiment tre rsolu au niveau national. Sans mme pouvoir rpondre aux questions que je viens de poser, je crois qu'une baisse mondiale du travail hebdomadaire pourrait intresser un trs large ventail de pays et rsoudre quelques problmes.


@Fcharton
Je ne crois pas avoir dit qu'il tait inutile de lutter contre la fraude sociale ou que celle-ci n'tait pas grave. Et je n'ignore certainement pas le poids de la corruption et de la fraude en gnral dans notre pays, et leurs effets dltres.

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi le problme de la pnurie d'emploi est plutt gnralis  tous les pays dvelopps, bien que certains soient plus touchs que d'autres.


Est-ce le cas? En Europe, l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, les Pays Bas, sont aux alentours de 5%, on peut presque parler de frictionnel. Une grande partie de l'europe du nord est entre 7 et 8, ce qui en temps de crise n'est pas mal. 

En dehors d'europe, le chomage est  5% en Australie et au Japon, de l'ordre de 8 aux USA. Mais sur une priode un peu plus longue, on voit que ces pays sont la plupart du temps autour de 5%, et depuis longtemps.

Maintenant, en France, on a un mal fou, en dpit de nos 35 heures, et malgr tout le talent de l'INSEE et de son traitement statistique du chomage,  sortir de la "bande" 8-12%. Nous partageons ce problme avec quelques voisins du sud, mais c'est loin d'tre un problme gnral des conomies dveloppes.




> @Fcharton
> Je ne crois pas avoir dit qu'il tait inutile de lutter contre la fraude sociale ou que celle-ci n'tait pas grave. Et je n'ignore certainement pas le poids de la corruption et de la fraude en gnral dans notre pays, et leurs effets dltres.


... pas plus que pmithrandir n'avait dit que le chmage tait d  la fraude sociale...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Est-ce le cas? En Europe, l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, les Pays Bas, sont aux alentours de 5%, on peut presque parler de frictionnel. Une grande partie de l'europe du nord est entre 7 et 8, ce qui en temps de crise n'est pas mal.


Tu me cites des taux de chmage pour me convaincre alors que je ne cesse de rpter que a ne veut rien dire. En France moins de 15% des emplois sont  temps partiel, contre plus de 30% aux pays-bas. Autrement l'quivalent de 7 points de chmage de diffrence. Les Pays-Bas paraissent donc avoir une plus forte pnurie d'emplois que nous.

EDIT: taux de temps partiels
FR : 13%
USA : 20%
UK : 23%
DE : 22%
JP : 26% (et fort taux de femmes au foyer si je ne m'abuse)
NL : 35%

Sans parler des autres facteurs de diminution artificielle du chmage. Taux de chmage = non-pertinent. 




> ... pas plus que pmithrandir n'avait dit que le chmage tait d  la fraude sociale...


Souviron soutenait l'hypothse que le chmage prouvait que le modle franais n'tait plus soutenable et Pmithrandir rebondissait  cela en disant que notre modle "collectif" ne pouvait pas tre soutenable  cause des fraudes.

----------


## souviron34

> Du coup la vraie question est plutt : pourquoi depuis quarante ans le monde voit-il un tel problme d'emploi, et pourquoi le point mort de l'emploi se situe t-il  un niveau de croissance annuelle sans cesse plus lev qu'auparavant (loi d'Okun) ?


Je crois que ta question est mal pose :

_pourquoi depuis quarante ans le monde occidental voit-il un tel problme d'emploi_

Car je ne pense qu'on puisse affirmer que l'Inde ou la Chine, vore le Brsil, Taiwan, le Vietnam et quelques autres, voient le mme problme  ::aie::  

Par contre, ils y viennent, encore plus rapidement que nous...

Et  mon avis la racine est assez simple : au lieu d'avoir des gens quasiment en auto-suffisance, avec quelques exportations (mme larges), mas surtout des emplois lis  l'agriculture et au local (_menuisiers, maons, boulangers, lectriciens, plombiers..._), on a volu vers une socit de tertiare, dans laquelle , au dpart, les boulots taient destins soit aux gens ayant des capacits intellectuelles, soit aux secrtaires diverses et varies (_ce qui ne sous-entend en rien quils/elles n'avaient aps de capacits_) mais maintenant de plus en plus  o tout le monde a un diplme , souhaite un travail  la hauteur de son diplme, mais o en mme temps de plus en plus de gens dpndent de l'extrieur et des conditions conomiques, car "vendre" ncessite des acheteurs... Et quand a n'est plus local, cela suppose d'tre en cncurrence avec les autres...

C'est le contrecoup socital de l'exode rural...

Quant au "niveau de plus en plus lev",  peu de gnrations duques et ayant got  un certain confort accepteraient sans rechigner de redescendre (_voir les remarques ici sur l'accs au Net, aux dinosaures des "vieux" ordis, aux versions "dinosauresques" des navigateurs.._).

Le consommateur est lui-mme gnrateur d'une demande de croissance... Qui, si elle n'est pas au rendez-vous attendu, provoque dsarroi, morosit, voire colre et frustation...





> Souviron soutenait l'hypothse que le chmage prouvait que le modle franais n'tait plus soutenable et Pmithrandir rebondissait  cela en disant qu'un modle collectif ne pouvait pas tre soutenable.


J'aimerais bien savoir o j'ai bien pu soutenir que ce vous me faites dire...

J'ai simplement dit que _certains_ aspects du chmage pouvaient tre solutonns par _certaines_ solutions externes... 

Comme le disait la remarque de mon post, il ne va pas tre facile de discuter en dehors des oeillres idologiques...  ::roll:: 

Il me semble que les "modles" russe (sovitique) et cubain ont failli...  Le "modle" occidental a l'air aussi de faillir... qu'il soit relativement trs libral (US) , ou en version mixte (le ntre). Le "modle" japonais aussi.. Le "modle" chinois, c'est  voir... Mais leurs crises, mcontentement local, et colonisation de l'Afrique ne semblent pas signifier un vrai succs, mais plutt une solution "du style" de celles dj utilises historiquement avant, y compris en Europe..

Le Brsil ou le Chili ou l'Argentne n'ont pas l'air fantastiquement sur une douce pente rose... Les pays arabes pas vraiment non plus...

Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que,  part si une brillantissime ide naissait du cerveau magnifique d'un brillantisime conomiste ou politicien, cela fait quand mme quelques sicles que des gens tout  fait censs rflchissent aux problmes et tentent de trouver des solutions...

Vu que "la thorie" n'a pas trop l'air de marcher, il faut alors  mon avis plutt opter pour des approches pragmatiques (_c'est mon esprit de physicien non-thoricien qui parle_), quitte  ce que ce soit "sale" sur le plan thorique ou idologique, mais efficace (_ou en tous cas le plus efficace possible_)...

Nous n'avons plus les moyens d'aller guerroyer et craser un autre peuple ou continent.. (_mme si des "petits" conflits comme la Guerre du Golfe, d'Afghanistan, et autres, donnent des grosses bouffes d'air  notre conomie (ainsi qu' celle des russes et des amricains) trs fortement base sur la production d'armes.. Nous sommes quand mme le premier pays producteur par tte d'hbaitant dans le monde_)

----------


## pmithrandir

POur moi la raison de la hausse structurele du chomage est que plus on progresse, plus on produit par personne.

Avant, une personne produisait ce qu'il fallait pour 1 ou 2 personnes, faisait vivre sa famille, etc...

Maintenant, un agriculteur a lui tout seul peut nourir 300 familles.
Les besoin primaires tant trs vite combls, on arrive vite aux besoins secondaires.

Mais bon, on ne veut pas descendre le temps de travail la ou il pourrait etre(15-20 heures par semaine sans trop de problme) et partager les richesse equitablement(j 'ai pas dit a part gale) donc forcement, on a des bras qui n'ont rien  faire.

----------


## DonQuiche

> _pourquoi depuis quarante ans le monde occidental voit-il un tel problme d'emploi_


J'avais prcis pays _dvelopps_ au dbut, vois-y seulement un manque de prcision car je suis tout  fait d'accord pour ajouter un adjectif (plutt "dvelopp" que "occidental" mais je chipote). Maintenant, concernant ton hypothse, elle s'accorde mal avec le fait que ceux qui souffrent de la pnurie de travail sont avant tout des peu qualifis, elle. Cela tant dit, on peut toujours lancer des hypothses, j'en ai moi-mme une dizaine en stocks. ^^




> J'ai simplement dit que _certains_ aspects du chmage pouvaient tre solutonns par _certaines_ solutions externes...


C'est tout de mme une remise en cause du modle  laquelle tu te livrais, mme si ce que tu prnes est davantage une adaptation qu'une table rase. Disons que j'ai sans doute dform involontairement tes propos et que tu as peut-tre galement pour ta part vu dans la faon dont je les rapportais trop de choses.




> Vu que "la thorie" n'a pas trop l'air de marcher, il faut alors  mon avis plutt opter pour des approches pragmatiques (_c'est mon esprit de physicien non-thoricien qui parle_), quitte  ce que ce soit "sale" sur le plan thorique ou idologique, mais efficace (_ou en tous cas le plus efficace possible_)...


Oui, mais pour a il faut dj savoir ce qui fonctionne. Bon, on sait que les paradis fiscaux fonctionnent, mais ils ne sont pas reproductibles. A part a...


@pmithrandir
Sauf que mme si tu es une Mme Bettancourt qui a largement dpass son pic des besoins, l'excdent est dirig vers des investissements qui, d'aprs les strotypes conomiques, financent des achats de biens et de machines, lesquels achats vont requrir du travail et gnrer de l'emploi. Donc ton hypothse ne vaut que si le capital a cess de produire de tels effets et c'est l-dessus qu'il faut se concentrer. Quelques hypothses :
* Faute d'opportunits d'investissements en nombre suffisant le capital deviendrait toxique en provoquant de l'inflation. Exemple : l'immobilier et Jean qui achte  Paul qui achte  Pierre qui achte  Jean. Ce qui n'est pas une bulle, le bien immobilier devenant un produit financier avant d'tre un bien ncessaire, sans crer d'emplois ni de hausse de la productivit (au contraire puisque ce surcot impacte les entreprises). Autre forme de toxicit : les prts insolvables, subprimes etcetera, avec destruction montaire sche  la cl.
* Le systme financier moderne provoquerait une indisponibilit du capital. Le nombre de transactions a trs fortement augment, chaque transaction s'accompagne d'une latence, donc une part croissante du capital est en permanence indisponible. Par ailleurs on a des effets de boucle comme prcdemment avec X qui achte  Y, etc... Au final si l'on considre le volume de capital sur les marchs financiers, celui-ci a cr plus vite que la croissance du capital total.
* Le capital occidental serait absorb par les pays mergents avec pour consquence une hausse rapide des cots salariaux sur ces marchs trop tendus, et sans doute quelques surchauffes, bulles, c'est  dire sans doute de la destruction montaire.

Voil, a c'tait pour le capital et je ne suis pas qualifi pour valuer la pertinence de ces hypothses. Et il y a aussi d'autres pistes qui, elles, n'ont rien  voir.

----------


## Invit

> Tu me cites des taux de chmage pour me convaincre alors que je ne cesse de rpter que a ne veut rien dire.


Euh? Tu disais : 




> Pour moi le problme de la pnurie d'emploi est plutt gnralis  tous les pays dvelopps, bien que certains soient plus touchs que d'autres.


Je te donne des taux de chmage parce que c'est la mesure habituelle, et l'indicateur que regardent en premier politiques et marchs... Mais on pourrait mettre des taux d'emploi  la place, et la comparaison ne changerait pas beaucoup, parce que la diffrence entre "chomage" et "non emploi", ce sont les "inactifs non chomeurs".

Pour "inverser" la tendance France Pays Bas, il faudrait qu'il y ait en France trs peu d'inactifs non chomeurs (handicaps, fin de droit, femmes au foyer, prretraits, tudiants au long cours), et normment aux Pays Bas. Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher les chiffres, mais je te paries que c'est exactement l'inverse.




> En France moins de 15% des emplois sont  temps partiel, contre plus de 30% aux pays-bas. Autrement l'quivalent de 7 points de chmage de diffrence. Les Pays-Bas paraissent donc avoir une plus forte pnurie d'emplois que nous.


Ben non... Tu confonds emploi et temps de travail, et l encore, il faudrait prciser en mettant dans la balance la dure effective du travail, la dure moyenne des temps partiel, etc...

Je crois que la raison pour laquelle il y a peu de temps partiels en France tient au fait que le temps partiel a massivement t utilis pour faire de la flexibilit dguise. Il n'y a pas plus de caissires avec le temps partiel, juste des caissires moins payes, qui ne travaillent que quand on a besoin d'elles. Du coup, la demande (d'emplois  temps partielle) est assez faible...

Et ceci explique pourquoi on ne prend gnralement pas en compte la dure du travail dans les calculs d'emploi. Dans la plupart des mtiers, on ne travaille pas rellement tout le temps, le temps partiel c'est souvent une faon d'optimiser ce "non travail" (comme le chomage technique, ou l'annualisation du temps de travail).

C'est aussi pour cela que les 35 heures n'ont pas eu l'effet escompt... (avec le fait qu'une promesse de modration salariale est toujours une promesse d'ivrogne)


Je pense que la notion de "pnurie de travail" (ou d'emploi) est un gros mensonge, qui cache une certaine vision du productivisme. On n'est pas oblig d'automatiser, de remplacer des gens par des machines, de supprimer des services parce qu'il suffit d'aller sur internet ou de taper "kikoolol" sur son portable. On n'est pas non plus oblig de considrer le travail comme une charge ou une punition, qu'il faut absolument rduire pour atteindre  l'efficacit. Ou plutt, on y est contraint par les incohrences d'un systme o l'on taxe le travail, o l'on encourage la mcanisation, o l'on impose l'ide que la "vraie vie" ce sont les week ends (2 jours sur 7, quel idal!) et la retraite (qu'il faut prendre tt, parce que c'est quand mme un peu la fin de vie). 


Et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas un problme si mondial que tu le crois... Pour rebondir sur ce que disait Souviron, je crois qu'une des diffrences entre nous et les USA (et l'Allemagne aussi peut tre), c'est justement la vision du travail et de sa valeur sociale. Une chose qui m'a toujours frapp, dans les boites amricaines, c'est le nombre de "petites mains", qui chez nous seraient supprimes. 

En France, on ne veut plus de secrtaires, de dactylos, d'hommes  tout faire, en Amrique, on les garde. Ca fait certes des boulots moins pays (et encore!), mais a en fait plus, et l'conomie amricaine ne coule pas pour autant...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Ton smicard ne paye pas 23 euros... normalement, il a une carte vitale et une mutuelle, et s'il est vraiment pauvre, il a la CMU. Non  seulement il est rembours, mais il ne fait pas l'avance des frais...
> 
> Quant  la carence des indemnits journalires, s'il travaille dans une grande entreprise, ton smicard est compens par son entreprise (salauds de patrons!), et si son employeur est l'tat... c'est n'est plus qu'une journe.
> 
> Enfin, on devrait distinguer la partie "aide aux dmunis" du reste du systme social. C'est comme le chomage. Pour un smicard, toucher le chomage, ce n'est pas un cadeau, pour un cadre, dont le conjoint travaille, ca peut tre des vacances assez bien payes (ils "prennent leur chomage", comme ils disent). 
> 
> Et ce sont les seconds, pas les premiers, qui plombent le systme. Je pense qu'on peut parfaitement s'attaquer aux abus, quitte  ajouter pour les plus dmunis des filets de scurit. 
> 
> 
> ...


Je rve ou je viens de lire que tu proposais de faire payer les riches plutt que les pauvres ? C'est pas DU TOUT ce que propose mithrandir ...

Quand  Medicare c'est une sacr blague. Il n'est pas universel (touche moins de 15% de la population), est soumis  une foule de condition (pour bien pouvoir t'envoyer sur les roses) et ne rembourse qu'en partie les soins (les moins couteux videmment).

----------


## Invit

> Quand  Medicare c'est une sacr blague.


Ah?




> Il n'est pas universel (touche moins de 15% de la population)


Medicare, c'est une quarantaine de millions, surtout des vieux. Medicaid, c'est aussi une quarantaine aussi, des jeunes, et pauvres.

Pour comparaison, en France, l'AME c'est quelque centaines de milliers, la CMU moins de deux millions, la CMU-Complmentaire moins de 5 (et chez nous, quand il fait un peu chaud, les vieux crvent en masse). 




> soumis  une foule de condition (pour bien pouvoir t'envoyer sur les roses) et ne rembourse qu'en partie les soins (les moins couteux videmment).


Le fait qu'une aide mdicale soit soumise  des conditions de ressources ou de situation (ge, handicap) me parait assez logique. Le fait que ceci ne rembourse pas tout galement (tu peux essayer de te faire refaire les dents sur ta CMU, a ne marchera pas...)


On se moque souvent des amricains, qui croient parfois qu'on a encore les toilettes au fond du jardin, mais notre vision de leur systme social ne vaut gure mieux. 

Enfin bon, vu le prix que coute notre systme de scu, il vaut peut tre mieux en tre fier, a console...

Francois

----------


## Marco46

> Quand au smicard qui ne va pas chez le medecin pour des raisons financires, je pense que c'est surtout beaucoup de connerie et que TOUT le monde peut y aller.
> Les 23 euros, si tu dis au medecin de les retirer une semaine plus tard(ou un mois plus tard), il ne va pas t'envoyer chier. Entre temps tu auras recu le remboursement de la secu et mme de la mutuelle si tu en as une (d'entreprise ou personnelle) donc tu n'auras finalement aucune avance  faire. Autrement, faut changer de mdecin.


Ca n'en reste pas moins une dpense qui devrait tre prise en charge  100% par la scu (comprendre par l que les plus pauvres ne devraient pas avoir  sortir un seul centime  aucun moment).

J'ai pas dit que le smicard n'allait pas chez le mdecin j'ai dit que a posait de gros problmes au budget. Ca arrive rgulirement  un ami (qui est smicard et qui a des problmes d'encphalites) et a lui massacre son budget. Enfin surtout les 3 jours de carence. C'est pas de ta faute bordel d'avoir la tte comme un compteur alors pourquoi tre amput de 10% de tes revenus ???




> Et puis, j'en ai marre de devoir prvoir toutes les scurit pour les plus pauvres, en oubliant un peu que si on assiste pas les gens avec 3 bquilles, ils tiennent debout tous seuls.
> Si la socit ne t'aide pas dans tous les coups durs, et bien au lieu de t'acheter une TV  300 euros, tu les mets de cot pour pouvoir te payer le mdecin par exemple.(ou les impots, ou ne pas etre a dcouvert, etc...)


Mais oui mais t'as raison ! Et avec la TV  300 euros qu'ils achtent tous les ans ces salauds de pauvres achtent aussi un iphone dernier cri pour chacun de leurs 8 gosses (parce qu'ils fraudent aux allocs aussi) alors qu'ils pourraient garder tout ce argent pour aller  la plage ou au ski comme tous les citoyens qui se respectent et qui relancent l'conomie.




> au final, on a pas mal de gens qui ne savent pas grer un budget, et plutot que de prendre ca comme position de dpart, on devriat se dire que ca couterait moins cher de leur expliquer comment le faire. (une mission de tv ?)


Ce qui couterait moins cher c'est de prendre l'argent o il est non ? C'est quoi ce besoin que tu as de taper systmatiquement sur les plus faibles ?




> Et qu'est ce qui nous empecherait de dcrter que les 4 premires visites annuelles sont gratuites, puis que les suivantes sont au rgime actuel. Avec la carte vitale ca devrait pouvoir se faire non ? Est ce que l'on conomiserai pas de l'argent en dpensant 7 euros de plus pour 4 visites, soit au maximum par an :
> 65M*7*4 = 1820 Milliards d'euros
> Pour finalement dsengorger les hopitaux de tous ces malades qui n'ont rien  y faire ?
> Le calcul n'est pas acquis, mais c'est pas gagn que ca ne soit pas interessant de faire une rgle plus permissive, mais au final plus conomique.


Non le mieux c'est de dcrter que les maladies et les accidents ne doivent plus frapper les pauvres parce qu'ils coutent trop cher. C'est de loin le plus simple. La loi pmithrandir. Tout virus contrevenant sera congel pour 25 ans.

C'est vrai que quand on rentre dans un hpital, le premier truc qui frappe c'est les hordes de pauvres qui dorment ici ou l ou regardent la tl sur leurs iphones derniers cris (qu'ils ont piqus  un de leurs 8 enfants) au lieu d'aller bosser pour un saint patron. 

Ca c'est un vrai problme qu'on a en France ...

----------


## souviron34

> Quand  Medicare c'est une sacr blague. Il n'est pas universel (touche moins de 15% de la population), est soumis  une foule de condition (pour bien pouvoir t'envoyer sur les roses) et ne rembourse qu'en partie les soins (les moins couteux videmment).


Et notre magnifique Scu ??

Est-elle universellle ?? que nenni.. Il y a la CMU, la Scurit Sociale Agricole, la Scurit Sociale Ni Agricole Ni Salari (nono), la Scurit Sociale Salari.

De plus, as-tu dj essay de te faire rembourser des lunettes ou des dents pas la Scu toute seule ???

Environ 15 euros pour des verres, 7 pour une monture, et 23 pour une dent.. Tu vas pas faire une population en bonne sant avec a...

Contrairement  ce qui est largement propag par le systme, la Scu et le systme franais est _un tout petit mieux_ que les autres, mais pas de manire clatante...  Il suffit d'aller dans les quartiers pauvres et de regarder leurs dents...

Et d'ailleurs, nous avons des mutuelles, pour lesquelles je te rappelle qu'il faut cotiser (_et mme obligatoirement !!!!_) , et qui ont des taux de remborusement et des couvertures trs varaibles en fonction de ce que tu cotises : a ressemble  s'y mprendre au systme d'asurances amricain tant dcri... Si tu es riche tu as une bonne mutuelle, si tu es pauvre une nettement moins bonne... 

Si tu n'en as pas et que tu te bases seulement sur la Scu de base, ben t'as pas grand'chose....

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca n'en reste pas moins une dpense qui devrait tre prise en charge  100% par la scu (comprendre par l que les plus pauvres ne devraient pas avoir  sortir un seul centime  aucun moment).
> 
> J'ai pas dit que le smicard n'allait pas chez le mdecin j'ai dit que a posait de gros problmes au budget. Ca arrive rgulirement  un ami (qui est smicard et qui a des problmes d'encphalites) et a lui massacre son budget. Enfin surtout les 3 jours de carence. C'est pas de ta faute bordel d'avoir la tte comme un compteur alors pourquoi tre amput de 10% de tes revenus ???
> 
> 
> 
> Mais oui mais t'as raison ! Et avec la TV  300 euros qu'ils achtent tous les ans ces salauds de pauvres achtent aussi un iphone dernier cri pour chacun de leurs 8 gosses (parce qu'ils fraudent aux allocs aussi) alors qu'ils pourraient garder tout ce argent pour aller  la plage ou au ski comme tous les citoyens qui se respectent et qui relancent l'conomie.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu dformes nombre de mes propos dans ta rponse. sans parler de taper sur les pauvres, je rappelle juste que beaucoup de personnes de toutes type de revenus n ont jamais appris  faire des conomies.

les franais savent que le systme les aidera. tre  zro sur ton compte tous les mois pendant des annes en france peut paratre normal. dans d autres pays, tu dois avoir plusieurs mois de salaire d avance pour tre tranquille.

comme je le disais, si tu donn des bquilles  des gens qui peuvent marcher, tu ne leur rend pas obligatoirement service.

----------


## DonQuiche

> comme je le disais, si tu donn des bquilles  des gens qui peuvent marcher, tu ne leur rend pas obligatoirement service.


Tu leur rends davantage service en filant le cot des bquilles  ceux qui ont dj tout ?

----------


## souviron34

> Maintenant, concernant ton hypothse, elle s'accorde mal avec le fait que ceux qui souffrent de la pnurie de travail sont avant tout des peu qualifis.


euh.. Je ne sais pas, mais quand je vois "chmage des jeunes 24%" c'est indiscriminant non ?? 

Or ces jeunes ont des diplmes (puisque le bac est obtenu  84%)...

Et pour la plupart (il suffit de voir dans le BTP), ils rechignent (voire refusent) de travailler avec des conditions difficiles...

La Rvoluiton Tunisienne est un bon exemple : 75% des jeunes sont bac+4, et ont gnr le mouvement de rvolte.. Crois-tu (_ce que j'avais d'ailleurs dit l'an dernier_) que le nouveau gouvernement va trouver une solution pour que 75% des emplois soit bac+4 ????

L'exode rural a entran l'ducation, qui a entran le tertiaire, qui a entran les diplmes, qui a entran l'inadquation entre le nombre de diplms et les emplois rels, et, parallllement, ce mouvement a entran la suppression des "boulots pnibles", d'o automatisation, dlocalisation, et fermeture des mines et autres "usines dures"...  qui entrane  son tour que, mme pour les gens n'ayant pas d'ducation, il n'y a gure que le BTP, caissier, et quelques petits boulots, mais plus de gros employeurs..

On a donc une situtation o : les diplms n'ont jamais les boulots correspondant  leurs qualifications (_mme si elles sont partiellement usurpes_), et les non-diplms n'ont pas non plus de boulots rels, les gros fournisseurs de tels emplois ayant disparu ou tant en voie de disparatre, et le confort socital impliquant de trouver nul les boulots pnibles..


Certains pays (_ou assimils, on va pas chipoter ici_), comme les US, ont la chance d'avoir des matires premires en assez grandes quantits, qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas totalement ferm la porte  leur exploitation malgr leur volution vers le tertiaire, laissant la possibilit d'un assez grand nombre d'emplois non qualifis et pnibles.  De plus, leur mentalit propre tant "_dmerde-toi  partir de 16 ans_",  il n'y a pas de "jugement" sur ce qui ici est dnomm "petits boulots", ou "CDD vs CDI", ou "prcaiire", et donc tout petit boulot est  prendre, donc globalement ils tournent autour du mme pourcentage au fur et  mesure des annes qui passent (_crise  part_)...

A l'inverse nous, nous avons quasi-limin les matires premires, et une bonne partie des travaux dits "pnibles", et nous avons tabli une hirarchie entre ce qui tait "un bon boulot" et "le reste"..  Nos courbes ne montrent pas une moyenne (_hors crise_) mais une tendance,  aller dans le mauvais sens... (_chmage globalement grimpe depuis 1980_)

----------


## souviron34

> Et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas un problme si mondial que tu le crois... Pour rebondir sur ce que disait Souviron, je crois qu'une des diffrences entre nous et les USA (et l'Allemagne aussi peut tre), c'est justement la vision du travail et de sa valeur sociale. Une chose qui m'a toujours frapp, dans les boites amricaines, c'est le nombre de "petites mains", qui chez nous seraient supprimes. 
> 
> En France, on ne veut plus de secrtaires, de dactylos, d'hommes  tout faire, en Amrique, on les garde. Ca fait certes des boulots moins pays (et encore!), mais a en fait plus, et l'conomie amricaine ne coule pas pour autant...


Absolument...

Je m'tais (trs fortement) insurg dans le milieu des annes 90 quand tait apparue la noton et le terme de "petits boulots".. D'une part mprisant pour ceux n'ayant pas le choix, et d'autre part (_voir post ci-dessus_) irraliste : un boulot est un boulot, et il fait rentrer de l'argent dans la caisse, ce qui est le principe de base : que ce soit portier, barman, serveur, livreur, dpoussireur de hangar, porteur  ou n'importe quoi...

Et la situation a empir avec l'introduction des CDD et la fronde nationale entre CDD et CDI...


Associ au fait, comme on me l'a reproch dans les dbats sur la campagne, que soi-disant "travail" tait un terme quasiment tabou, avec des connotations vichystes voire hitlriennes..

Efectivement notre soict a un trs gros problme si elle n'accepte  pas le fait que d'une part, un travail quel qu'l soit, est un moyen, mais que c'est aussi une valeur, le contraire tant l'oisivet, ce qui, dans une socit, signifie l'assistanat...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Pour "inverser" la tendance France Pays Bas, il faudrait qu'il y ait en France trs peu d'inactifs non chomeurs (handicaps, fin de droit, femmes au foyer, prretraits, tudiants au long cours), et normment aux Pays Bas. Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher les chiffres, mais je te paries que c'est exactement l'inverse.


Qui sait ? Moi pour ma part je n'en ai aucune ide et aucun rsultat ne me surprendrait. Par contre je sais que le nombre d'inactifs non-comptabiliss comme chmeurs est significatif dans tous les pays, dont beaucoup qui ne l'auraient pas t si  un moment ils avaient trouv l'emploi qu'ils cherchaient.




> Ben non... Tu confonds emploi et temps de travail


Donc un emploi de 10h par semaine pay 200, c'est un emploi, point barre, et le fait que des personnes doivent s'en contenter ne traduit pas une pnurie d'emplois ? Ben voyons ! La question n'est pas celle du temps de travail, c'est celle d'avoir un emploi qui te permette de vivre de ton labeur, ce qui est un problme de rmunration horaire et de temps de travail. Si des personnes doivent se contenter d'un emploi qui ne leur offre pas ce dont elles ont besoin, c'est bien  cause d'une pnurie d'emploi.




> Je crois que la raison pour laquelle il y a peu de temps partiels en France tient au fait que le temps partiel a massivement t utilis pour faire de la flexibilit dguise.


Si tu veux dire par l qu'en France il n'est pas possible d'ajuster librement les horaires des salaris et qu'en consquence les employeurs doivent avoir recours au temps partiel pour compenser une lgislation trop contraignante, alors au contraire il devrait y avoir plus de temps partiel en France !

Un employ en temps partiel a une productivit horaire plus leve et l'on peut mieux adapter son activit  la charge de travail si celle-ci connat des fluctuations importantes, comme dans le commerce par exemple. C'est ce qui fait que le temps partiel est dsirable, partout. Si les temps partiels se multiplient, c'est que le rapport de force est en faveur de l'offre d'emploi parce que celui-ci est rare.

----------


## DonQuiche

> euh.. Je ne sais pas, mais quand je vois "chmage des jeunes 24%" c'est indiscriminant non ?? 
> 
> Or ces jeunes ont des diplmes (puisque le bac est obtenu  84%)...
> 
> Et pour la plupart (il suffit de voir dans le BTP), ils rechignent (voire refusent) de travailler avec des conditions difficiles...
> 
> La Rvoluiton Tunisienne est un bon exemple : 75% des jeunes sont bac+4, et ont gnr le mouvement de rvolte.. Crois-tu (_ce que j'avais d'ailleurs dit l'an dernier_) que le nouveau gouvernement va trouver une solution pour que 75% des emplois soit bac+4 ????


Dans l'ordre...
1) Regarde qui parmi ces jeunes est chmeur. Je te rappelle qu'un bac+5 n'est comptabilis comme chmeur que lorsqu'il sort de ses tudes,  23 ans donc. Maintenant regarde la tronche des stats selon le niveau d'tudes: il n'y a pas de gros problme de chmage pour les bac+2 et bac+5, y compris chez les jeunes diplms mme si eux aussi sont pnaliss pour leur manque d'exprience.
2) 80% de russite au bac pour ceux qui l'ont tent. Seule la moiti d'une classe d'ge obtient le bac.
3) Jette un coup d'oeil aux vitrines des agences intrim spcalises dans le BTP : toutes les annonces mises en avant, sans exception, concernent des mtiers qualifis.
4) La Tunisie ne fait pas partie des pays dvelopps, ses problmes sont diffrents des ntres. Et je doute que 75% des jeunes soient bac+4.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Donc un emploi de 10h par semaine pay 200, c'est un emploi, point barre, et le fait que des personnes doivent s'en contenter ne traduit pas une pnurie d'emplois ? Ben voyons ! La question n'est pas celle du temps de travail, c'est celle d'avoir un emploi qui te permette de vivre de ton labeur, ce qui est un problme de rmunration horaire et de temps de travail. Si des personnes doivent se contenter d'un emploi qui ne leur offre pas ce dont elles ont besoin, c'est bien  cause d'une pnurie d'emploi.


Oui et non..

Les ouvriers agricoles (tous domaines confondus), que ce soit ici ou par exemple dans des pays comme les US taient trs souvent nourris/logs/blanchis...

Mais ils ne gagnaient que trs peu par jour...

Cette vision a fortement tendance  disparatre, mais reste encore active aux US dans les ranchs (i_ls ont toujours besoin de cowboys_), ou en Australie (_pour les moutons ou les chevaux_).

De mme, les marins (qupage) sont souvent relativment peu pays, mais bnficient (pour eux) du logement et nourriture/blanchissage sur le bateau..

Les employs de maison taient galement souvent dans ce cas de figure..

Mais "c'est de l'esclavage", parat-il..

----------


## Invit

> Par contre je sais que le nombre d'inactifs non-comptabiliss comme chmeurs est significatif dans tous les pays


... et l'a toujours t... On n'est plus, alors, dans un phnomne rcent de pnurie d'emploi qui concernerait les seuls pays dvelopps et qu'il faudrait grer. Et ca ne change pas grand chose  la comparabilit des taux de chomage.




> Donc un emploi de 10h par semaine pay 200, c'est un emploi, point barre, et le fait que des personnes doivent s'en contenter ne traduit pas une pnurie d'emplois ? Ben voyons !


C'est un emploi, par dfinition... Le fait que ce soit bien ou mal pay, que ce salaire soit insuffisant pour la personne concerne ne change rien  l'affaire. 

D'ailleurs, ton raisonnement ne tient pas: il y a des gens qui sont ravies avec 200 pour 10 heures, parce que c'est un revenu complmentaire, et d'autres  qui plus du SMIC ne suffira pas. Doit on considrer que les emplois au SMIC n'en sont plus quand ils sont occups par des personnes seules avec enfants  charge?

Le fait qu'il y ait du temps partiel dirait peut tre quelque chose sur l'emploi si tout le monde y tait, et sur de toutes petites dures hebdomadaires. Mais ce n'est pas le cas...




> La question n'est pas celle du temps de travail, c'est celle d'avoir un emploi qui te permette de vivre de ton labeur, ce qui est un problme de rmunration horaire et de temps de travail.


Et de taxes, de charges, d'impots, d'organisation sociale, de choix personnels, aussi... On peut tout mettre en vrac dans la rubrique emploi, mais ca ne va pas aider  rsoudre le problme.




> Si des personnes doivent se contenter d'un emploi qui ne leur offre pas ce dont elles ont besoin, c'est bien  cause d'une pnurie d'emploi.


Non.

Une personne seule levant ses enfants sur un petit salaire qui a du mal  joindre les deux bouts, ce n'est pas un problme de pnurie d'emploi.

Un jeune diplom qui dcouvre que son salaire de dmarrage ne permet pas de vivre en centre ville, de partir en week end rgulirement, et de se payer les loisirs que papa maman finanaient avant, ce n'en est pas un non plus.

Un couple bien pay qui ne boucle pas ses fins de mois parce qu'il s'est endett de faon dmente pour se payer un appartement dont il n'a pas les moyens (trop grand trop central trop cher), sans accepter les contreparties qui vont avec, n'est pas victime de la pnurie d'emploi.

Un mnage moyen avec deux voitures, qui a choisi de vivre en grande banlieue, et vit mal parce qu'il a mal calcul le cout cumul de l'essence, des trajets, du chauffage et des impots locaux, n'est pas victime d'un problme de pnurie d'emploi.

Ce qui en veut pas dire, bien sur, qu'il n'y ait pas de problme d'emploi (le chomage le prouve). Juste que je pense que c'est une erreur (peut tre l'erreur fondamentale de la pense conomique de gauche) de trop mlanger l'conomique et le social.




> Si tu veux dire par l qu'en France il n'est pas possible d'ajuster librement les horaires des salaris et qu'en consquence les employeurs doivent avoir recours au temps partiel pour compenser une lgislation trop contraignante, alors au contraire il devrait y avoir plus de temps partiel en France !


Ben non... 

Je dis qu'en France, les politiques, ceux qui les conseillent, et les mdias, appartiennent  une classe sociale homogne, qui n'a de la ralit conomique et sociale qu'une vision dsuete (un mlange de Zola pour les pauvres, de Friends pour les jeunes, et d'Anna Gavalda et Eric Emmanuel Schmitt pour le reste), et qu'ils ont fabriqu une  de ces belles lois qui rend bien service aux gens comme eux, mais qui s'avre bourre d'effets pervers. 

Note qu'ils sont en train de faire exactement la mme chose avec les "services  la personne" (autrefois on disait domestiques). Ce sera bien pour leurs parents, et pour aller chercher leurs gosses  l'cole. Pour leurs employs, peut tre moins...

Dans le cas du temps partiel, il est bien videmment tentant pour un patron de flexibiliser l'emploi. Ce n'est pas nouveau : du paiement  la tche, aux contrats saisonniers, en passant par le chomage partiel, et les intempries dans le btiment. Le temps partiel a fourni un cadre idal  cette flexibilit, aux dpens des salaris pauvres (dont nos bonss politiques de gauche se battent l'oeil depuis qu'ils votent mal). Du coup, la demande (de la part des salaris) est plus faible.





> Un employ en temps partiel a une productivit horaire plus leve et l'on peut mieux adapter son activit  la charge de travail si celle-ci connat des fluctuations importantes, comme dans le commerce par exemple. C'est ce qui fait que le temps partiel est dsirable, partout.


Tu vois, c'est l qu'on diverge... Pour moi, la productivit est l'exemple mme de l'indicateur pervers. Le travail "rel" comporte des parts d'activit et d'autres d'inactivit, et le salaire finance les deux. Si le temps partiel permet de ne payer que le "temps productif", il devrait tre pay davantage, et comporter plus d'exigences (et du coup la rduction du temps de travail ne cre pas d'emplois, et le partage du travail est une vaste blague). Ce n'est pas le cas...

Du coup, le temps partiel, ca revient un peu  travailler moins pour gagner moins. Et on voit bien ici l'enjeu social. Travailler moins pour gagner moins, cela sert des gens qui gagnent assez, et valorisent leur temps libre plus qu'une augmentation marginale de leur revenu.

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas chercher ailleurs l'explication de la veste que Melenchon s'est prise  Hnin Beaumont, ou du fait que depuis prs de 10 ans, les leaders PS ne sont issus que de l'aile droite du parti, et appliquent des politiques qu'on pourrait croire de centre droit s'ils ne passaient leurs journes  nous rpter qu'ils sont de gauche (comme pour s'en convaincre eux mme).

Francois

----------


## Invit

> 1) Regarde qui parmi ces jeunes est chmeur. Je te rappelle qu'un bac+5 3) Jette un coup d'oeil aux vitrines des agences intrim spcalises dans le BTP : toutes les annonces mises en avant, sans exception, concernent des mtiers qualifis.


Oui, mais ca ne veut pas dire que les gens embauchs soient qualifis... Les annonces sur la vitrine c'est autant pour les clients que pour les salaris (et pour les salaris, a permet de rduire le salaire, et d'augmenter les marges).

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

Franois, si je rsume quelques uns de tes arguments :
* Si des salaris sont contraints de rester  des temps partiels parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas de plein temps, a ne traduit pas une pnurie de travail. 
* Si des salaris sont contraints de se contenter de boulots mal pays (trs mal pays dans les pays o le SMIC est faible) parce qu'ils n'en trouvent pas qui le soient mieux, a n'a rien  voir avec la loi de l'offre et de la demande, c'est uniquement  cause d'une productivit trop faible.
* Le taux de temps partiel n'a aucune incidence sur le taux de chmage :  charge de travail gale, on peut la rpartir indiffremment sur mille emplois  30h ou mille emplois  15h, le travail sera toujours fait.
* Un salari travaillant  temps partiel n'a pas une productivit horaire plus leve qu'un salari  temps complet.

Pour ma part je vais en rester l car le dialogue me semble impossible.

----------


## souviron34

> * Le taux de temps partiel n'a aucune incidence sur le taux de chmage :  charge de travail gale, on peut la rpartir indiffremment sur mille emplois  30h ou mille emplois  15h, le travail sera toujours fait.


C'est pourtant le raisonnement  la base des 35h , non ????  :;): 

4h de moins par salari * nb d'emplois = X centaines de milliers d'emplois...





> * Un salari travaillant  temps partiel n'a pas une productivit horaire plus leve qu'un salari  temps complet.


a je dois dire que je suis pat de ce que tu dis : je n'y crois absolument pas..

As-tu des chiffres corroborant a ?? et de manire gnrale qui plus est ??

----------


## Invit

> Franois, si je rsume quelques uns de tes arguments


Tu es sr que tu les rsumes? Parce que j'ai du mal  les reconnaitre. On parlait de l'emploi qui manquerait dans tous les pays dvelopps (et qu'il faudrait partager, si j'ai bien compris la logique), et du fait que le taux de chomage faible de certains cachait, selon toi, un manque d'emploi derrire du temps partiel. L, tu me rponds sur le travail, les revenus, l'offre et la demande et la productivit. 

Donc, non, tu ne me rsumes pas. Mais je peux rpondre quand mme...




> * Si des salaris sont contraints de rester  des temps partiels parce qu'ils ne trouvent pas de plein temps, a ne traduit pas une pnurie de travail.


Pas forcment. Les ouvriers agricoles ne travaillent pas en hiver parce que les plantes y poussent moins vite. Dans ce contexte, le temps partiel (ou plus prcisment le statut saisonnier) a permis aux employeurs de rduire leurs charges. Mais cela ne correspond pas  une pnurie de travail ou une baisse de l'activit. 

Il y a aussi des raisons personnelles, par exemple, les contraintes associes au plein temps (horaires) peuvent faire que le temps partiel (au mme salaire horaire) est plus intressant pour le salari.

Enfin, cela peut correspondre  des baisses d'activits locales, mais pas forcment  une tendance gnrale.

Maintenant, il y a certainement des cas ou le temps partiel correspond  une raction au manque de travail, mais on ne peut conclure de manire aussi nette.




> * Si des salaris sont contraints de se contenter de boulots mal pays (trs mal pays dans les pays o le SMIC est faible) parce qu'ils n'en trouvent pas qui le soient mieux, a n'a rien  voir avec la loi de l'offre et de la demande, c'est uniquement  cause d'une productivit trop faible.


Les niveaux de salaire sont bien videmment lis  l'offre et la demande. La productivit, c'est le rsultat d'un calcul, ca ne veut pas dire grand chose (c'est pourquoi je la critiquais dans un post prcdent). Mais, cela n'est pas li  la "pnurie d'emploi" dont tu parlais. Des boulots scandaleusement mal pay, il y en a toujours eu, il y en aura toujours. 

A l'occasion, interroge tes amis qui ont des gosses sur les salaires qu'ils versent  leurs nounous, et fais les parler un peu sur la difficult qu'il y a  en trouver une "bien", les horaires rels qu'elle pratique, l'organisationd es vacances, tu seras difi... 


L o ca se complique, c'est ce qu'on entend par "se contenter de boulots mal pays". Je connais des gens, jeunes diploms en particulier, qui considrent comme scandaleux des salaires suprieurs  la mdiane francaise... C'est pourquoi je pense que l'on ferait bien d'viter cette question, qui complique le dbat plus qu'il ne l'claire.




> * Le taux de temps partiel n'a aucune incidence sur le taux de chmage :  charge de travail gale, on peut la rpartir indiffremment sur mille emplois  30h ou mille emplois  15h, le travail sera toujours fait.


Ca dpend du travail. Si le travail effectu dpend linairement des heures travailles, l'incidence est relle, et tu as raison. Mais c'est rarement le cas. C'est exactement ce que je disais: le temps partiel s'est dvelopp dans les secteurs o le travail ne dpend pas linairement du temps pass. 

Ca rejoint aussi le problme des 35 heures: en rduisant d'autorit le travail, on a forc soit des gains de productivit, soit une rduction du travail rel (guichet moins souvent ouvert, dlocalisation), mais cr peu d'emplois.

En gros, ce que j'essaie de te dire, c'est que c'est loin d'tre simple...




> * Un salari travaillant  temps partiel n'a pas une productivit horaire plus leve qu'un salari  temps complet.


J'ai dit exactement l'inverse... Ceci dit, il y a une contradiction entre ce que tu dis l, et ce que tu disais avant. Si la productivit des temps partiels tait meilleure, alors la dure de travail et le volume d'emploi seraient peu corrls. 

Mais une fois de plus, ca montre davantage les limites de cet indicateur (mal nomm, mal calcul, mal utilis) qu'autre chose.




> Pour ma part je vais en rester l car le dialogue me semble impossible.


C'est dommage, parce que cette question de la pnurie d'emploi est au coeur du dbat. Il me semble qu'on gagnerait beaucoup en la discutant, plutt qu'en l'rigeant en dogme, ou en vidence.

Francois

----------


## david06600

> Le dlire de construction suite aux dispositifs Scellier & Co.
> Mais si il y a un manque d'emploi, pourquoi veux tu en plus y dplacer ces gens ?


Pour la mixit, pour terminer le boulot dj commenc.  Il reste des coins paisibles, qui rappelle encore la France et avec des vrais Franais (oh mon dieu, quelle horreur!), il faut y mettre des immigrs, car c'est trop moisit la France.  Rien n'arrtera ces gens malheureusement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Un salari a temps partiel n'a pas une productivit plus lev...


Je pense que c'est juste compltement faux.

Si je bosse 10 heures par semaine sur du dev, je serais vacahement efficace pendant ces 10 heures. Tout betement parce que je serais bien repos, dtendu et que j'aurais eu le temps de m'occuper de tout ce qui pouvait me soucier.

En revanche, si je bosse 40 heures, je suis au final efficace entre 25 et 30 heures selon les semaines. Il y a pas mal de temps ou je me dtend, ou je repose mon cerveau entre 2 problmes complexe, etc.

Donc, en faisant le mme travail, dans un cas j'ai une productivit de 100%, dans l'autre une activit de 55-75%.
Je crois me pouvoir affirmer que si je bosse par petite tranche, je suis capable d'une plus grande concentration, donc de mieux travailler que si je pars pour des journes de 8 heures.


En dehors de cela, je vais revenir sur mon affirmation prcdente, j'tais sur mon smartphone et c'tait trop long  crire.

Oui, je pense que l'augmentation de la productivit cr obligatoirement un chomage structurel. Si une personne fait le travail de 10, il faut bien trouver une occupation pour les 9 autres.
Pour cela plusieurs choix : 
 - soit on cr de nouveaux besoins.(on peut amliorer le cadre de vie par exemple)
 - soit on partage le travail entre tous.
 - soit, si on ne change rien, il y en a 9 qui n'ont pas de travail.

Aprs, on va me rpondre que les 35 heures ont exactement fait ce genre de chose, et bla bla bla...
Non, les 35 heures ont diminu le temps de travail annuellement. Ce qui revient a avoir donner pour 80% des salaris 2 semaines de vacance en plus.

Hors, maintenant, on se rend compte que toute la France s'arrete de travailler l't. Les boites en sont a mettre des congs obligatoire ou a faire des fermeture des locaux pendant 3 semaines, parce que personne ne rpond au tlphone de toute faon.

Au lieu de dire : ok, on prend 10 personnes , ca libere 40 heures, soit un temps plein de plus, on a dit : 
ils vont travailler le mme temps, par contre, les journes un peu plus light de l't, on va les laisser partir en vacances.

Pour que la diminution du temps de travail soient efficace, il faut : 
 - limiter en mme temps la dure de travail journalire(7 au lieu de 8 par exemple)
 - ne pas faire de RTT.
 - ne pas permettre d'quilibrer les heures entre hiver et t(l'annualisation)
 - garder le mme taux horaire.
 - le prvoir bien  l'avance, et travailler en mme temps sur le pouvoir d'achat.

Je prfre avoir dans l'exemple prcenedent de 10 personnes, une 11 me qui travaille, plutot que de la payer au chomage.
une personne au chomage, c'est : 
 - une pension verse (70 ou 80% ??)
 - des agents Pole emploi pays
 - des RH pour rpondre / lire les CV en nombre

Bref, beaucoup d'argent dpens pour quelqu'un qui au final ne produit rien. je prfre donc dpenser moins d'argent(osons le dire globalement ca coute moins cher) mais que la personne travaille.

Aprs, ca veut dire accepter de partager le travail, donc de dlguer, de bien vouloir s'organiser differement, d'accepter de rentrer chez soit(pas facile pour tout le monde)...
Ces femmes qui aimeraient bien que leur mari les aident  la maison, ces enfants qui sont  la garderie(l'tude ??) tous les soirs, ces couples qui n'ont le temps de rien parce qu'ils rentrent crv du boulot... Ca devrait leur faire plaisir de se dire qu'ils vont travailler moins.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour la mixit, pour terminer le boulot dj commenc.  Il reste des coins paisibles, qui rappelle encore la France et avec des vrais Franais (oh mon dieu, quelle horreur!), il faut y mettre des immigrs, car c'est trop moisit la France.  Rien n'arrtera ces gens malheureusement.


Ca n'a rien  voir.
A par toi, je ne vois personne d'obsder par cette mixit qu'on imposerait.
Je parle de dlocaliser les services de l'tat, ce qui cr de l'emploi.

Et je ne crois pas vraiment que ca soit des gens dans le besoin. Donc pour la mixit sociale... (remarque, peut tre  dans l'autre sens justement, une affluence de gens trs diploms dans une ville qui voit ses diploms partir trouver de l'emploi ailleur, ca peut tre une sorte de mixit sociale effectivement...)


Et je vois bien la difficult de dplacer les parisiens, mais je pense qu'ils sont tout a faire motivable pour quitter leur apparts miniscule(avec jolie plue value si ils ont achet) pour acheter une grande maison pour le mme prix. J'en connais un grand nombre qui ne rve que de ca dailleur.
Et puis, rien n'empeche de laisser les vieux a paris, et de mettre les jeunes en province avec ceux qui veulent bien bouger.
En filant les boulots chianst au parisien et les bon en province, ca incite encore plus a quitter la capitale.

C'est une question de volont pour l'tat.

Et oui, il y a des villes dsertes / vides. Prenez ces villes qui ont perdu des usines de 8000 personnes, les gens sont soit au chomage, soit partis. Les maisons sont pas chres, il y a souvent des terrains disponibles... bref accueillir 2 ou 3 000 salaris ne serait pas un problme.

----------


## david06600

Soyez honnte votre grand rve c'est de faire de la Creuse ou d'autres dpartements, villes ou villages paisibles des endroits comme le village de Riace en Italie.  Je pense que nous sommes suffisament nombreux en France et mme trop nombreux.  Vous voulez mettre la charrue avant les boeufs, c'est a dire accueillir toujours plus, mme si il n'y a rien pour accueillir.  Moi je pense au bien tre des miens avant de penser accueillir toute la misre du monde.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Soyez honnte votre grand rve c'est de faire de la Creuse ou d'autres dpartements, villes ou villages paisibles des endroits comme le village de Riace en Italie.  Je pense que nous sommes suffisament nombreux en France et mme trop nombreux.  Vous voulez mettre la charrue avant les boeufs, c'est a dire accueillir toujours plus, mme si il n'y a rien pour accueillir.  Moi je pense au bien tre des miens avant de penser accueillir toute la misre du monde.


T'as fini de raconter des neries, toi ?

Sinon, t'as pas remarqu un truc avec notre pays ? Les franais "de souche" ne veulent plus s'investir dans des emplois "manuels" (ouvrier BTP, mcano, etc.) sauf s'ils n'ont pas le choix. Et je ne parle mme pas des postes d'infirmier(e)s et de mdecins... Alors d'aprs toi, on doit faire comment pour pourvoir ces postes dont on a besoin ? 

Ben faut les faire venir d'ailleurs.

(D'ailleurs je trouve a con, en ce qui concerne les mtiers style lectriciens, plombiers, etc. : ces mtiers, pour peu qu'on 'y investisse un peu, peuvent rapporter gros... mais voil, c'est moins classe qu'tre ing...)

Le rel problme, il a dj t abord : c'est plutt l'intgration. Donc relis les posts prcdents.

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense que c'est juste compltement faux.
> 
> Si je bosse 10 heures par semaine sur du dev, je serais vacahement efficace pendant ces 10 heures. Tout betement parce que je serais bien repos, dtendu et que j'aurais eu le temps de m'occuper de tout ce qui pouvait me soucier.
> 
> En revanche, si je bosse 40 heures, je suis au final efficace entre 25 et 30 heures selon les semaines. Il y a pas mal de temps ou je me dtend, ou je repose mon cerveau entre 2 problmes complexe, etc.
> 
> Donc, en faisant le mme travail, dans un cas j'ai une productivit de 100%, dans l'autre une activit de 55-75%.
> Je crois me pouvoir affirmer que si je bosse par petite tranche, je suis capable d'une plus grande concentration, donc de mieux travailler que si je pars pour des journes de 8 heures.


Dsol, c'est compltement faux, en particulier pour nos boulots..

C'est l o l'argument mis en avant pour les 35h tait totaement faux..

Ce qui est vrai dans un mtier o les gens sont interchangeables et o la tche est rptitve (_chane industrielle_), l'est dj beaiucoup moins quand la tche n'est pas rptitve (_infirmiers_), et encore moins dans tout boulot intellectuel (_traducteurs, profs, ingnieurs, nous_).

Dans le cas qu tu cites (toi), arriver dans un projet 10h dans la semaine ncessite d'abord de se tenir au courant de ce qui s'est fait depuis que tu as quitt la semaine prcdente, quels sont les nouveaux problmes ou nouvelles demandes ou nouvelles volutions, et de plus il faut que tu laisses une doc suffisamment consquente pour que les autres puissent reprendre/continuer ton travail le reste du temps o tu n'es pas l..

Tu auras donc une productivit bien moindre que si tu tais  plein temps..

Et en plus, tu feras baisser celle des autres, parce qu'il faudra qu'ils te parlent pour te mettre au courant.. et qu'ils lisent tes docs pour poursuivre ton travail...

----------


## Invit

> Si je bosse 10 heures par semaine sur du dev, je serais vachement efficace pendant ces 10 heures. Tout betement parce que je serais bien repos, dtendu et que j'aurais eu le temps de m'occuper de tout ce qui pouvait me soucier.


C'est la thorie, pour la pratique...

D'abord, ceci ne s'applique qu' une petite partie des emplois. Si un employ au guichet travaille 10 heures, il travaille peut tre un peu mieux, mais le guichet est quatre fois moins ouvert. C'est pareil avec une caissire, un chauffeur de bus, un informaticien charg de la bureautique, un conseiller bancaire, un trader, mme un grand patron.

Ensuite, les 10 heures efficaces ne seront pas forcment celles ou tu travailles. Comme toi, j'ai un petit nombre d'heures rellement productives par semaine, mais elles sont le rsultats d'heures ou je rumine mon travail, ou je bosse sans coder, quoi... Si le salari  temps partiel pense  son boulot tout le temps, il aura peut tre 10 heures efficaces, sinon, ca risque de commencer par 2 heures pour se remettre dans le bain, une ou deux autres pour prendre des nouvelles, et deux  la fin parce que la semaine est finie, bref, tes 10 sont devenues 5.

Enfin, regarde les salaris  temps partiels autour de toi: ils ne travaillent pas plus vite, plus fort et mieux, ils sont juste absents le mercredi (ou le vendredi). Ils font 20% de moins, sont pays 20% de moins, et comme les 20% tombent toujours les mmes jours, et qu'avoir deux personnes  mi temps sur un poste ca demande de la coordination supplmentaire, ils ne sont pas compenss, et l'entreprise fait juste 20% de boulot en moins.


Ca fait 10 ans qu'on exprimente avec la dure du travail, le temps partiel. A mon avis, on a largement dmontr que ca ne marche pas comme il faudrait. Mais on peut toujours s'acharner, plus ca rate, plus il y a de chance que ca marche (proverbe Shadock)





> Pour cela plusieurs choix : 
>  - soit on cr de nouveaux besoins.(on peut amliorer le cadre de vie par exemple)
>  - soit on partage le travail entre tous.
>  - soit, si on ne change rien, il y en a 9 qui n'ont pas de travail.


On pourrait aussi se demander s'il ne faut pas faire baisser cette "productivit", et favorisant les mtiers crant de l'emploi au dtriment de ceux qui en suppriment. Le problme, c'est que ca fait 50 ans qu'on taxe les salaires, qu'on cre une culture trs ngative du travail, et qu'on encourage la "productivit", dont les gains servent  payer la protection sociale qui permet de compenser les emplois perdus.

Et maintenant, on arrive au bout de la logique, parce que l'on n'arrive juste plus  compenser, et on est endetts, et la productivit a tourn  la surcapacit, parce que le chomeur de base consomme moins...

On peut continuer comme a... Dire qu'il faut partager, relancer la consommation, ou s'endetter, mais ca tourne un peu  l'acharnement.




> Ces femmes qui aimeraient bien que leur mari les aident  la maison, ces enfants qui sont  la garderie(l'tude ??) tous les soirs, ces couples qui n'ont le temps de rien parce qu'ils rentrent crv du boulot... Ca devrait leur faire plaisir de se dire qu'ils vont travailler moins.


Effectivement, on ne se rend pas  toujours compte de l'enfer que vivent nos contemporains, puiss le soir,  peine la force de regarder la tl en bouffant des surgels, obligs de "grer" leur nombreuse progniture (2 enfants en moyenne), et puis, tu ne parles pas de l'eau qu'il faut tirer au puits, de la glace qu'on casse dans la bassine en hiver, des patates qu'il faut sarcler... 

Du Zola, vous dis-je!

(pour info, ces couples font en moyenne 3h40 de TV par jour, et  peu prs autant d'internet, alors, effectivement, ils n'ont le temps de rien d'autre...)

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> On pourrait aussi se demander s'il ne faut pas faire baisser cette "productivit", et favorisant les mtiers crant de l'emploi au dtriment de ceux qui en suppriment. Le problme, c'est que ca fait 50 ans qu'on taxe les salaires, qu'on cre une culture trs ngative du travail, et qu'on encourage la "productivit", dont les gains servent  payer la protection sociale qui permet de compenser les emplois perdus.



La question, c'est comment fire baisser cette productivit...
Dans l'agriculture, on voit a certains endroit que l'humain reste, ou redevient moins cher que la machine. (bio a cause du prix de vente lev, ou dans les pays avec une main d'oeuvre bon march).
L'essaence pour la machine coute plus cher que l'humain en somme.

Mais a par ca, comment veux tu convaincre un patron de prendre la voie qui lui garanti moins de production / revenus ?


POur la production, je ne suis apsd'accord avec vous, parce qu'un travail peut tre morcel. Je n'ai pas spcaialement besoin de savoir ce que font les autres, et je peux bosser de mon cot comme dans beaucoup de boulot.
Le tout est de s'organiser.

Les seuls postes ou ca devient problmatiques sont ceux de direction / cadre, et c'est surtout parce que les gens ne savent pas dlguer / faire confiance. Je ne parle mme pas des runions qui arssurent tant les directeurs ou a un moment tu dois quand mme leur dire : 
tout le temps que je passe a vous dire que tout va bien en runion, je ne fait rien pour que ca aille encore mieux.

----------


## david06600

> T'as fini de raconter des neries, toi ?
> 
> Sinon, t'as pas remarqu un truc avec notre pays ? Les franais "de souche" ne veulent plus s'investir dans des emplois "manuels" (ouvrier BTP, mcano, etc.) sauf s'ils n'ont pas le choix. Et je ne parle mme pas des postes d'infirmier(e)s et de mdecins... Alors d'aprs toi, on doit faire comment pour pourvoir ces postes dont on a besoin ? 
> 
> Ben faut les faire venir d'ailleurs.
> 
> (D'ailleurs je trouve a con, en ce qui concerne les mtiers style lectriciens, plombiers, etc. : ces mtiers, pour peu qu'on 'y investisse un peu, peuvent rapporter gros... mais voil, c'est moins classe qu'tre ing...)
> 
> Le rel problme, il a dj t abord : c'est plutt l'intgration. Donc relis les posts prcdents.


Ca c'est votre thorie pour faire croire que l'immigration est indispensable.  Je n'y crois pas un seul instant.  Il y avait en France une population suffisante pour subvenir a tous les besoins, et surement d'autres faons de palier aux manques, si vraiment manque de main d'oeuvre ou autre il y avait.  De plus cela ne justifie pas les millions de Franais d'origine extra europenne.  C'est  peu prs la mme technique utilise pour les villages de la creuse, ou de Riace.  On te dit que c'est le dsert, que personne ne veut y aller, et en douce on fait venir quelques centaines ou milliers d'immigrs, et hop le lendemain dans le journal tu vois en gros titre "Les sauveurs de la Creuse, blablabla..."
Je dirai pas que c'est pas les Franais qui ne veulent plus de ces boulots la, c'est qu'on nous pousse  choisir autre chose, parce qu'on dit que a ne rapporte pas, que c'est pas classe comme tu dis etc....  Et ensuite on te dit  les Franais ne veulent plus faire ceci ou cela et on fait venir des immigrs dans le mme temps.
Le rel problme est qu'on ne peut pas intgrer tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## david06600

dsl...

----------


## pmithrandir

J'avoue que le complot pour assurer la pnurie pour faire venir des immigrs, je doute forteent tout de mme.

Que les choses soient mal faites en France pour orienter les jeunes sur des mtiers qui ont des besoins de main d'oeuvre, je suis daccord. On peut aussi se demander pourquoi on a besoin d'aller en Roumanie pour trouver des medecins alors que les numerus clausus ont tendance a empecher beaucoup d'etudiants valables de devenir mdecins.

Je pense qu'il y a plusieurs explications : 
  - les medecins franais ne veulent pas vivre  la campagne, premier endroit ou l'on a besoin d'eux. Les Roumains au contraire adore ca.(je vis en Rouanie, et rare sont ceux qui rsident en ville depuis plusieurs gnration, et qui ne retournent pas souvent dans les campagne pour passer les week end.
 - les immigrs sont plus malables. En rsum, ils savent "fermer leur gueule" et travailler... En France, c'est plus complexe a trouver. Eux ils viennent content d'avoir un boult, les franais viennent parce qu'on les force  travailler dans un mtier qui ne leur plait pas.

Aprs, quand je disais de repeupler le territoire, c'est surtout parce que si notre densit n'est pas si lev que cela, elle est malgr tout bein trop important dans certains poles, et que  cot de cela, beaucoup de volles ont une population vieillissante.

J'ai vcu  Toronto, je vis  Bucharest, et jamais dans ces villes je n'ai ressenti cet abondance de monde que l'on peut ressentir a Paris. Jamais je n'ai vu des salaris exils a plus d'une heure de transport qui n'ai pas la possibilit de se payer un logement plus prs du travail en vivant en couple.
Comme je disais, au final, a cause de cette surpopulation, on a beaucoup de soucis, on cr des couts artificiels de main d'oeuvre pour compenser les prix de l'immobilier et l'offre bien suprieure  la demande.(on est pay plus a paris qu'ailleur) Le plus choquant tant au final que des gens qui travaillent n'ont vraiment plus les moyens de se loger. 
A cot de ca, il existe de nombreuses villes en france ou l'on peut vivre avec une qualit de vie bien meilleure(espace, culture, pouvoir d'achat) mais ou il n y a pas de travail en nombre suffisant.

----------


## david06600

> J'avoue que le complot pour assurer la pnurie pour faire venir des immigrs, je doute forteent tout de mme.
> 
> Que les choses soient mal faites en France pour orienter les jeunes sur des mtiers qui ont des besoins de main d'oeuvre, je suis daccord. On peut aussi se demander pourquoi on a besoin d'aller en Roumanie pour trouver des medecins alors que les numerus clausus ont tendance a empecher beaucoup d'etudiants valables de devenir mdecins.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a plusieurs explications : 
>   - les medecins franais ne veulent pas vivre  la campagne, premier endroit ou l'on a besoin d'eux. Les Roumains au contraire adore ca.(je vis en Rouanie, et rare sont ceux qui rsident en ville depuis plusieurs gnration, et qui ne retournent pas souvent dans les campagne pour passer les week end.
>  - les immigrs sont plus malables. En rsum, ils savent "fermer leur gueule" et travailler... En France, c'est plus complexe a trouver. Eux ils viennent content d'avoir un boult, les franais viennent parce qu'on les force  travailler dans un mtier qui ne leur plait pas.
> 
> Aprs, quand je disais de repeupler le territoire, c'est surtout parce que si notre densit n'est pas si lev que cela, elle est malgr tout bein trop important dans certains poles, et que  cot de cela, beaucoup de volles ont une population vieillissante.
> ...


La Roumanie est encore un pays trs trs trs campagnard compare  la France je pense.  Bien que la France le soit encore un peu.  Je dirai que la Roumanie est juste en retard par rapport  la France  ce niveau.  Mais je leur souhaite de rester comme ils sont.  Et de garder leur racine tout en se dveloppant.  Bref...
Je suis d'accord sinon avec toi sur le fond, c'est a dire la surpopulation de certaines villes, revoir le systme de transport et revoir bien d'autres choses, je dis seulement que l'immigration n' est pas une solution au contraire, a ne fait qu'empirer les problmes, pourtant on continue de faire venir des gens.  Il faut partir d'une base cohrente si on veut avoir une socit cohrente.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ca c'est votre thorie pour faire croire que l'immigration est indispensable.  Je n'y crois pas un seul instant.  Il y avait en France une population suffisante pour subvenir a tous les besoins, et surement d'autres faons de palier aux manques, si vraiment manque de main d'oeuvre ou autre il y avait.  De plus cela ne justifie pas les millions de Franais d'origine extra europenne.  C'est  peu prs la mme technique utilise pour les villages de la creuse, ou de Riace.  On te dit que c'est le dsert, que personne ne veut y aller, et en douce on fait venir quelques centaines ou milliers d'immigrs, et hop le lendemain dans le journal tu vois en gros titre "Les sauveurs de la Creuse, blablabla..."


Trs marrante ta thorie du complot... Tu prends le problme dans le mauvais sens : on manque de mdecins, de maons de plombiers, de ... bref... D'un cot parce que comme des idiots on a cout des mdecins qui veulent pas de concurrence, et de l'autre, parce que plus personne ne veut se salir els mains. C'est un problme de mentalit dans notre pays. Et pour compenser, ben on fait venir / autorise  venir des immigrs. 

Pas le choix dans la situation actuelle, sauf si tarrive  changer quelques dcennies d'orientation vers le tertiaire et de dnigrement des filires pro. Et les mdecins ancrs dans leur train train de tradition de numerus closus trop restreint par rapport  la demande (et le fait que les jeunes mdecins prfrent tre salaris dans un cabinet / clinique en ville plutt que de monter le leur en campagne).

----------


## Invit

> Mais a par ca, comment veux tu convaincre un patron de prendre la voie qui lui garanti moins de production / revenus ?


On peut parfaitement changer la donne en changeant le systme de taxation. Aujourd'hui, si tu as le choix entre faire faire le travail par une personne ou une machine, tu choisis la machine parce que la personne te coute en gros 2 euros pour chaque euro de salaire (et ne gagnera en fin de compte que la moiti de cette somme...). La machine, ca te coute l'essence et l'lectricit, plus l"investissement initial. Taxons les machines, allgeons les charges des gens, et tout ira mieux. 

Egalement, chez pas mal d'employeurs, l'embauche est perue comme un risque. Comme nos politiques ne connaissent du march du travail que Germinal, on a mis en place un systme performant de dfense du salari qui fait que si tu tombes sur un chieur, a va te couter cher, durer longtemps, et te pourrir l'ambiance. Et l'tat d'esprit gnral renforce la tendance: regarde comme le mot "patron" est devenu un gros mot.

Bref, rien de mystrieux : charges leves, rigidit du march, au total, il vaut mieux faire bosser des machines, ou des sous traitants. Du coup, on a beaucoup de chomage, qu'on combat en rigidifiant le march (cf notre matamore de saone et loire) et moins de recettes fiscales, qu'on finance en augmentant les charges sur les salaires...

Je crois aussi qu'on pourrait parfaitement demander aux patrons de jouer le jeu. Je suis persuad que pas mal d'entre eux le feraient... Mais pour cela, il faudrait arrter de les traiter de voyous, ou de leur faire payer leur russite financire. 

Et, mme si c'est un discours de patron, je crois que ce serait dans l'intrt des salaris. Quand une entreprise licencie, ce ne sont pas les patrons qui perdent. Quand une entreprise embauche, tout le monde y gagne. Enfin, tous sauf ceux qui font de la misre sociale leur fond de commerce, c'est  dire une grande partie de nos politiciens...




> Les seuls postes ou ca devient problmatiques sont ceux de direction / cadre, et c'est surtout parce que les gens ne savent pas dlguer / faire confiance.


Pas seulement. C'est aussi parce qu'on a supprim les petites mains qui simplifiaient le boulot des patrons. J'ai eu il y a longtemps une secrtaire qui savait la stno, je peux te dire que le courrier allait  une vitesse folle. Dans le poste suivant, je tapais mes lettres (ou mes mails), c'tait plus lent. 

Ensuite, le problme de la dlgation et de la confiance va dans les deux sens. Une des difficults, c'est le trs faible de nombre de personnes capables de prendre des responsabilits (c'est  dire de les assumer quand a va mal). Du coup, les dcisions remontent, et on passe son temps en runion, ou  faire des mail, pour vrifier que tout le monde a compris.

Et curieusement, cette attitude se dveloppe chez des cadres dont on imaginerait qu'ils sont "responsables". Je pense que la vision du travail comme 'mal ncessaire' est en grande partie responsable, ce qui nous renvoie  nos politiques qui l'entretiennent.

Bref, il me semble qu'on pourrait parfaitement agir, mais il faut pour cela quelque chose qui semble singulirement manquer  nos politiques...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Et curieusement, cette attitude se dveloppe chez des cadres dont on imaginerait qu'ils sont "responsables". Je pense que la vision du travail comme 'mal ncessaire' est en grande partie responsable, ce qui nous renvoie  nos politiques qui l'entretiennent.


C'est aussi trs mal vu de vouloir prendre des responsabilits. C'est dans bien des cas vu comme une tentative de squizzer le chef, pour le faire passer pour un con, un incapable, ou lui prendre a place (parfois c'est le cas).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bref, il me semble qu'on pourrait parfaitement agir, mais il faut pour cela quelque chose qui semble singulirement manquer  nos politiques...


Un exprience du milieu professionnel, dj, a serait pas mal :-/ L on a surtout des politiques qui n'ont jamais fait que de la politique...

----------


## Invit

> C'est aussi trs mal vu de vouloir prendre des responsabilits.


Je crois que l'ambition, donc vouloir des responsabilits, c'est plutt bien vu. Ce qui l'est trs mal, en revanche, c'est tout ce qui suggre une mise en cause de la hirarchie. Ca me parait assez logique, sur le fond. L'entreprise, ce n'est pas une communaut ou une dmocratie, mais une structure hirarchique et autoritaire. 

A mon avis, le problme apparait quand la prise de responsabilit revient  "couper" son responsable hirarchique. Il faut reconnaitre que certains patrons, sous couvert d'horizontalit, encouragent ce genre d'attitudes, ce qui n'aide pas.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> A mon avis, le problme apparait quand la prise de responsabilit revient  "couper" son responsable hirarchique. Il faut reconnaitre que certains patrons, sous couvert d'horizontalit, encouragent ce genre d'attitudes, ce qui n'aide pas.


Sauf que souvent, la moindre tentative de faire quoi que ce soit sans avoir demand au N+1 qui demandera au N+2 qui organisera une runion puis une commission est vue comme une remise en cause de la hierarchie.

"Ils ont achet une cafetire ? Sans me prvenir ni me demander mon avis (alors que je bois que du th) ? Qui est le salaud qui remet en cause mon autorit ? Je vais le faire muter  Montcuq  coder sur fiches perfores !"

Exemple caricatural, je sais  ::P: 
(mais on peut en trouver des moins caricaturaux, quand une personne vient avec son clavier et sa souris, vu que le matriel de l'entreprise ne lui convient pas)

----------


## pmithrandir

> ...


Tu sais, je partage assez ta vision des choses.

Je suis en plus pour un licenciement sans raison dans l'entreprise (pas sans procdure ou pravis non plus), parce que je n'imagine pas que des gens qui ne peuvent pas se blairer continuent  travailler ensemble, et encore moins l'un sous les ordres de l'autre.
Pour moi, la situation est bien plus comprhensible lorsque le patron te vire si tu l'ouvre trop, que tu ne peux pas te permettre n'importe quoi, etc...
Et pour l'avoir vcu, la vie est bien plus simple, et quand on a pas ce cot raleur et qui remet en question tout ce qu'il se passe dans la boite, ca dtend vachement et ca aide a voir les choses du bon cot.(du point de vue du salari).

Et puis, un patron ne s'amuse pas a virer les gens pour un rien, ou alors il se tire une balle dans le pied.
Mais les franais sont majoritairement dans un complexe devant les puissants (ils sont mieux que nous, on leur doit le respect, etc...) qui leur fait croire qu'ils se feront virer pour rien. ils oublient qu'ils ne sont pas des merdes et que la boite investit dans leur formation, dans leur exprience, dans leur comptences... Confier des taches a un salaris, c'est risqu, ca veut dire potentiellement avoir des gens qui votn dtruire ton image de marque, qui peuvent te piquer ton ide, utiliser le temps de travail pour autre chose, etc... Donc avoir un salari qui bosse bien, mme quand on ne l'aime pas trop, on fait souvent avec.

Le plus drole, c'est que finalement, les endroits ou la hierarchie tait la mioins visible tait ceux ou le patron avait le plus de pouvoir.

----------


## souviron34

> Trs marrante ta thorie du complot... Tu prends le problme dans le mauvais sens : on manque de mdecins, de maons de plombiers, de ... bref... D'un cot parce que comme des idiots on a cout des mdecins qui veulent pas de concurrence, et de l'autre, parce que plus personne ne veut se salir els mains.


Je driais plus : c'est parce que les nouveaux mdecins, comme tout le reste de la socit, ont les yeux fixs sur leur sacro-sainte vie prive et les 35h..

Dans les villages autour de chez moi, il n'y a pratiquement plus aucun mdecin, les vieux restent plus de 5 ans aprs leur ge lgal de retraite, et ne prennent quasi jamais de vacances : mme pour un remplacement de 2 semaines, ils ne trouvent pls personne..

Parce que, en campagne, un mdecin, il (peut) faire des horaires..tranges (_par exemple :visites chez les gens de 8h  11h, cabinet de 11h30  12h30, puis de 13h30  16h, puis revisite chez les gens de 16h  18h, puis re-cabinet de 18h30  20h)_, puis ventuellement sur appel la nuit pour les gens en fin de vie ou les urgences, plus mdecin des pompiers en cas d'accident, plus  ...

Pareil pour les gardes, les jours fris : alors qu'il y a 10 ans ils taient 10  se relayer, aujour'hui ils ne sont plus que 2, pour le mme territoire de 45 communes... 

D'une vocation, c'est devenu un "mtier" comme un autre.. Et comme on nous a bassin que la vie c'tait la vie en dehors du travail, ben ils veulent plus..

La dsertification mdicale des vilages tien  a : moins il y en a , plus il y a de boulot, et plus il y a de boulot moins il y en a...





> Pas seulement. C'est aussi parce qu'on a supprim les petites mains qui simplifiaient le boulot des patrons. J'ai eu il y a longtemps une secrtaire qui savait la stno, je peux te dire que le courrier allait  une vitesse folle. Dans le poste suivant, je tapais mes lettres (ou mes mails), c'tait plus lent.


Les termes politiquement corrects vont de pair avec cette malheureuse volution : une secrtaire de direction ou une assistante mdicale dans les annes 70-0 tait quelqu'un qui, bien que n'ayant pas des diplmes longs comme le bras, en avait un cependant, avait de la culture, et des responsabilits..

Mais "secrtaire" a faisait pouilleux.. Maintenant on dit "assistant", sauf qu'on a retir la partie responsabilit - et culture - de l'quation..

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je driais plus : c'est parce que les nouveaux mdecins, comme tout le reste de la socit, ont les yeux fixs sur leur sacro-sainte vie prive et les 35h..


Et le fait qu'ils ne veulent pas investir dans un cabinet  eux, trop risqu, trop d'investissement et de charges (aprs tout un mdecin qui dirige son cabinet, c'est un patron, hein !) : tre salari c'est plus confortable, et si c'est dans une grande agglo, c'est encore mieux.




> Dans les villages autour de chez moi, il n'y a pratiquement plus aucun mdecin, les vieux restent plus de 5 ans aprs leur ge lgal de retraite, et ne prennent quasi jamais de vacances : mme pour un remplacement de 2 semaines, ils ne trouvent pls personne..


Dans le coin o je suis, mon oncle (dentiste), m'a dit que quand il s'est install dbut des annes 80, ils taient 5 dentistes sur sa zone (quelques patelins sur la cote, en bretagne, pour les curieux). Actuellement, ils sont 3, dont un qui part a la retraite dans 2 ans et qui ne sera pas remplac...

Et en ville, ils sont tellement nombreux que dans certains cas, ils doivent faire des mi-temps s'ils veulent pratiquer. On marche sur la tte >.<

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les mdecins, c'est aussi pour ca que je pense qu'on devrait leur mettre quelques contraintes bien chiantes durant leur carrire.
Quand on voit que beaucoup vont la dedans, non par vocation mais pour le statut, je pense qu'on en dissuaderai quelques un en leur promettant  de lourdes pnalits si ils ne faisait pas 10% de leur carrire en campagne par exemple.

Le medecin est aussi au service de la socit. Ils tudient, mais on els forme aussi pour garantir la sant de tous les citoyens. Je comprends qu'on ai pas de medecins pour 3 perdus a 50km du plus proche supermarch, mais pour des villages de 4-5 00 habitants pas loins les uns des autres, il y a du travail et de la demande.

Voir mme la possibilit de compenser les heures pour en faire moins que ce que tu dis souviron surtout si ils sont plusieurs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour les mdecins, c'est aussi pour ca que je pense qu'on devrait leur mettre quelques contraintes bien chiantes durant leur carrire.
> Quand on voit que beaucoup vont la dedans, non par vocation mais pour le statut, je pense qu'on en dissuaderai quelques un en leur promettant  de lourdes pnalits si ils ne faisait pas 10% de leur carrire en campagne par exemple.


Donc en gros ils se cassent le cul pendant 10 ans  faire des tudes, mais en plus, alors qu'il y a suffisamment de clientle dans les villes, on va les envoyer dans un bled perdu ?

Une copine qui fait mdecine m'avait parl d'une proposition plus intressante que a. Les tudes de mdecine c'est long, et a cote trs trs cher, car pendant les tudes, tu n'as pas le temps de travailler. De fait, si tes parents n'ont pas les moyens de te nourrir/loger/etc pendant quasiment 10 ans, tu ne seras jamais mdecin. Et ceux qui en ont les moyens vont tirer la langue un moment. Donc l'ide serait de proposer aux tudiants qui atteingnent la 3me anne une bourse, de 800-1000. En change, le diplm part faire 5-10 ans dans un bled perdu, choisi par l'tat en fonction des besoins.

----------


## pmithrandir

manus dei, le truc bien avec la medecine, comme avec veto, c'est quil y a des gens, 3 balles dans les genoux, ils voudraient encore l'tre.
Sans vouloir tre mchant, tu tape dans une anne de P1, t en a 15 qui sortent super motivs et qui ne seront jamais mdecin. Pa parce qu'ils ne sont pas capable, mais parce qu'ils ne sont pas les meilleurs au concour.
On est a quoi ? 100 candidats pour 1 place ?

Bref, tout ca pour dire qu'on a largement de quoi les selectionner sur d'autres critres en plus des connaissance thoriques.(ca peut tre tout a fait valable d'valuer l'abngation et le dvouement pour un poste de mdecin)

Mais l'ide de l'incitation financire peut tre valable aussi. vu la population bourgeoise de mdecine, je ne suis pas sur que ca change quelque chose.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc en gros ils se cassent le cul pendant 10 ans  faire des tudes, mais en plus, alors qu'il y a suffisamment de clientle dans les villes, on va les envoyer dans un bled perdu ?


Ouais enfin a doit commencer  pas mal saturer dans els villes (c'est le cas pour certaines spcialits).




> car pendant les tudes, tu n'as pas le temps de travailler.


Ha si, ils sont pays pendant leur internat ! (ok, 200/mois...)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ouais enfin a doit commencer  pas mal saturer dans els villes (c'est le cas pour certaines spcialits).


En mme temps, vu les tarifs, ils peuvent se permettre de se concurrencer ou de se mettre  mi-temps.....

Le numerus clausus doit sauter, je pense. Le march ne rgulera pas la localisation des medecins tant que l'offre de medecins sera si rduite.

Ou alors, on raffirme que la mdecine est une mission de service public: mais dans ce cas on tatise beaucoup plus.

----------


## ManusDei

> Sans vouloir tre mchant, tu tape dans une anne de P1, t en a 15 qui sortent super motivs et qui ne seront jamais mdecin. Pa parce qu'ils ne sont pas capable, mais parce qu'ils ne sont pas les meilleurs au concour.
> On est a quoi ? 100 candidats pour 1 place ?


C'est pour cel qu'elle parlait des tudiants qui atteignent la 3me anne. L'crmage est dj fait, ceux qui sont encore l vont (sauf surprise) rester jusqu'au bout (ils en ont trop chi pour abandonner). Et comme le mentionne DevTroglodyte, les 200/mois c'est pas suffisant pour vivre.

Edit : Ca ne manque pas que de gnralistes  la campagne.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je driais plus : c'est parce que les nouveaux mdecins, comme tout le reste de la socit, ont les yeux fixs sur leur sacro-sainte vie prive et les 35h..


Si par sacro-sainte vie prive tu veux dire qu'ils veulent pas quitter toutes leurs relations sociales et forcer leur pouse diplme  abandonner sa carrire pour aller dans un bled o elle aura le choix entre un poste de secrtaire  mi-temps ou femme au foyer, effectivement...




> D'une vocation, c'est devenu un "mtier" comme un autre.. Et comme on nous a bassin que la vie c'tait la vie en dehors du travail, ben ils veulent plus..


Ah, la fameuse valeur travail qui revient tous les trois posts. Et puis accessoirement, leur boulot, c'est les mains dans la merde toute la journe, la mort et la maladie. Moi je peux comprendre qu' ct ils veuillent vivre autre chose, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant de mauvais mdecins qui prendraient leurs devoirs  la lgre.




> Et le fait qu'ils ne veulent pas investir dans un cabinet  eux, trop risqu, trop d'investissement et de charges (aprs tout un mdecin qui dirige son cabinet, c'est un patron, hein !) : tre salari c'est plus confortable, et si c'est dans une grande agglo, c'est encore mieux.


Mais pourquoi tout le monde devrait-il vouloir tre patron ? C'est si scandaleux que certains veuillent simplement faire leur boulot, ou que d'autres ne voient dans le boulot que ce qui leur permet de vivre ?




> Pour les mdecins, c'est aussi pour ca que je pense qu'on devrait leur mettre quelques contraintes bien chiantes durant leur carrire.Quand on voit que beaucoup vont la dedans, non par vocation mais pour le statut, je pense qu'on en dissuaderai quelques un en leur promettant  de lourdes pnalits si ils ne faisait pas 10% de leur carrire en campagne par exemple.


Ah ! Quelle bonne ide, tiens ! Parce que c'est vrai qu'un mdecin,  24 ans, on l'oblige seulement  passer les cinq annes suivantes  bosser 60 heures par semaine  coups de gardes de 30 heures pour un salaire de misre. Frais diplm il n'a que 29 ans, il peut bien encore attendre cinq ans avant de commencer sa vie, n'est-ce pas ? Envoyons-le de force dans un trou perdu o il se sera seul, loin de ses amis et de sa famille, et peut-tre de sa femme et de ses gosses si madame prfre rester amorcer sa carrire durant ces cinq annes. Et puis qu'il n'escompte pas qu'on lui fournisse un local, hein ? Non ! A lui de prendre un emprunt de 150k pour acqurir un bien immobilier avec cabinet dans un bled quelconque qu'il sera ensuite incapable de revendre.

Je te trouve bien gnreux avec la vie des autres. Et  toi ? Quelle contrainte devrait-on t'imposer ? Si eux doivent dix ans de leur vie  ltat, toi aussi !




> Sans vouloir tre mchant, tu tape dans une anne de P1, t en a 15 qui sortent super motivs et qui ne seront jamais mdecin. Pa parce qu'ils ne sont pas capable, mais parce qu'ils ne sont pas les meilleurs au concour. On est a quoi ? 100 candidats pour 1 place ?


Non, 10%, voire plus dans certaines facs.




> Bref, tout ca pour dire qu'on a largement de quoi les selectionner sur d'autres critres en plus des connaissance thoriques.(ca peut tre tout a fait valable d'valuer l'abngation et le dvouement pour un poste de mdecin)


10% pour un mtier si complexe et qui attire tant de monde ce n'est pas une slection drastique, on n'en est a priori pas au point o l'on pourrait facilement cder sur les connaissances et les comptences. Et puis comment values-tu le dvouement et l'abngation ? Je ne suis d'ailleurs mme pas sr que ces qualits soient ncessaires. Moi je n'attends pas d'un mdecin qu'il me prenne par la main, compatisse et soit  mon chevet tous les matins, simplement qu'il fasse bien son boulot, qu'il soit  jour dans ses connaissances, etc.




> C'est pour cel qu'elle parlait des tudiants qui atteignent la 3me anne. L'crmage est dj fait, ceux qui sont encore l vont (sauf surprise) rester jusqu'au bout (ils en ont trop chi pour abandonner). Et comme le mentionne DevTroglodyte, les 200/mois c'est pas suffisant pour vivre.


Je crois que depuis quelques annes ils touchent presque le SMIC. Ce qui est quand mme faible  un niveau dj bac+5.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je crois que depuis quelques annes ils touchent presque le SMIC. Ce qui est quand mme faible  un niveau dj bac+5.


Ca dpend du nombre de garde qu'ils font (faudrait que je vrifie). Mais par contre, tu peux te retrouver avec des situations o ils sont de garde toute la nuit, et en cours  8H pour une partie de la journe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais pourquoi tout le monde devrait-il vouloir tre patron ? C'est si scandaleux que certains veuillent simplement faire leur boulot, ou que d'autres ne voient dans le boulot que ce qui leur permet de vivre ?


C'est pas ce que j'ai dit. Ce que j'ai dit, c'est que la majorit des jeunes mdecins prfraient aller se trouver un coin au chaud dans une structure dj forme dans une agglo de taille moyenne  importante, en tant que salari : aucune contrainte particulire, pas de management  faire, pas de comptes  grer, rien. 

Les 35h et le confort d'un emploi salari, c'est bien, sauf qu'on manque cruellement de mdecins dans une grande partie de la France  cause de a. Et ce mme dans les cas o le tissu de communes et la concentration d'habitants ferait que ledit mdecin pourrait avoir un sacr CA sans pour autant se sentir paum au milieu de nulle part (Si si, la province, c'est pas que la Creuse).




> Je crois que depuis quelques annes ils touchent presque le SMIC. Ce qui est quand mme faible  un niveau dj bac+5.


Mon cousin doit tre en 4e (si jme rappelle bien) et touche bien 200/mois. L'anne d'avant, c'tait 100 (ouais, ils doublent leur salaire en 2 ans !). En plus ils sont obligs de poser des congs pour passer leurs examens (j'sais pas si c'est que dans son acadmie par contre)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est pas ce que j'ai dit. Ce que j'ai dit, c'est que la majorit des jeunes mdecins prfraient aller se trouver un coin au chaud dans une structure dj forme dans une agglo de taille moyenne  importante, en tant que salari : aucune contrainte particulire, pas de management  faire, pas de comptes  grer, rien. 
> 
> Les 35h et le confort d'un emploi salari, c'est bien, sauf qu'on manque cruellement de mdecins dans une grande partie de la France  cause de a. Et ce mme dans les cas o le tissu de communes et la concentration d'habitants ferait que ledit mdecin pourrait avoir un sacr CA sans pour autant se sentir paum au milieu de nulle part (Si si, la province, c'est pas que la Creuse).


Sinon, on peut former plus de medecins. Parce qu'aux dernires nouvelles, les medecins n'ont pas  tre plus corvables  merci que les informaticiens.

Cela dit, je ne suis pas entirement d'accord avec Don Quiche: en France l'tat paie la formation des medecins, qui cotent cher, alors on n'a pas non plus  faire comme aux US (o ils ont emprunt une fortune) et les laisser libres de faire leur beurre comme ils l'entendent.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les 35h et le confort d'un emploi salari, c'est bien, sauf qu'on manque cruellement de mdecins dans une grande partie de la France  cause de a. Et ce mme dans les cas o le tissu de communes et la concentration d'habitants ferait que ledit mdecin pourrait avoir un sacr CA sans pour autant se sentir paum au milieu de nulle part (Si si, la province, c'est pas que la Creuse).


La raison  cet tat de chose c'est que pendant des annes le numerus clausus a t trop restreint, pas au fait qu'une poigne de mdecins soit salari de cabinets publics. Et des mdecins qui font 35h, je n'en connais pas : quand je regarde ceux que je connais ou que j'ai eu  consulter, c'est plutt 50  70 heures par semaine. Et je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui crvent d'envie de partir en retraite et qui ne le font pas faute de remplaant.




> Mon cousin doit tre en 4e (si jme rappelle bien) et touche bien 200/mois.


Il est en externat, pas en internat. Autrement dit son statut est plutt celui d'un tudiant qui a quelques journes de stage par semaine.




> Cela dit, je ne suis pas entirement d'accord avec Don Quiche: en France l'tat paie la formation des medecins, qui cotent cher, alors on n'a pas non plus  faire comme aux US (o ils ont emprunt une fortune) et les laisser libres de faire leur beurre comme ils l'entendent.


A ce compte-l tous les diplms du public doivent devenir fonctionnaires. Pour moi le fait que nous avons choisi d'avoir une ducation publique et  peu prs gratuite est un mode de socit et non pas quelque chose que l'Etat donnerait en change de quelque chose.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sinon, on peut former plus de medecins. Parce qu'aux dernires nouvelles, les medecins n'ont pas  tre plus corvables  merci que les informaticiens.


Yep. C'est le souci : pour les jeunes qui ont pass 10 ans dans une grande agglo (avec leurs potes et le confort que a implique de vivre en ville), aucun intrt  s'aventurer en province, et aprs en avoir ch.. pendant leur internat, ils veulent souffler et avoir un peu de calme, et a se comprend.

Aprs, plus de mdecins, oui, c'est sr. Mais faut il encore tre capable de les attirer en province, et non pas les faire fuir  l'tranger ou en ville.




> Il est en externat, pas en internat.


Ha oui au temps pour moi.



> Et des mdecins qui font 35h, je n'en connais pas


Moi je connais un mdecin qui tait  mi-temps sur Paris, et qui est pass a 40+ en province.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A ce compte-l tous les diplms du public doivent devenir fonctionnaires. Pour moi le fait que nous avons choisi d'avoir une ducation publique et  peu prs gratuite est un mode de socit et non pas quelque chose que l'Etat donnerait en change de quelque chose.


Je voudrais bien, mais c'est comme la retraite: il faut bien le financer. Si chaque anne on a dix mille bac + 5 qui vont  l'tranger, c'est un cadeau de l'ordre d' 1Md par an que l'on fait  des gens qui ne le rendront pas. 

De faon plus gnrale, je suis rigoureusement contre l'ide que les gens peuvent avoir des droits sans devoirs en contrepartie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Que le numerus clausus doievnt etre augment je suis plutot 10 fois pour.

Mais oui, je pense qu'il y a aussi des incittions a mettre en place, qui peuvent tre financires sous forme d'aide, ou d'amende pour faire en sorte qu'il y ait du monde partout en France.

La medecine, ce n'est pas les informaticiens que l'on peut embaucher a distance, qui font un mtier relativement peu important malgr tout.
le medecin, il est vital pour de nombreuses personnes, et donc pour de nombreuses villes.

Sans medecin, il n'est pas rare de voir les gens quitter la ville / le village parce que ca devient trop dangereux d'y habiter(quand vous etes a 40 minutes de la premire agglo, vaut mieux avoir quelqu'un sur place de form pour certains soin d'urgence (piqure anti allergique, intubation, recoudre, piquere de stimulant cardiaque, ...)

Et oui, on fournit une formation non ngligeable aux medecins, donc ou on arrive a avoir une couverture mdicale correcte, ou on en importe dailleur.
Et oui, c'est la merde de se retrouver dans une ville de province, mais c'est au moins aussi formateur que l'hopital, c'est pas oligatoirement la croix et la bannire, puisque les villes vont jusqu'a payer le local, le matriel, ... pour que quelqu'un s'installe. Salarier le medecin, au contraire, ca les arrange presque.

Et mme si on est a 10% de recus, je ne pense pas que la diffrence entre les 10 premiers pourcent et les 10 suivants soit de nature  choisir entre un bon ou un mauvais medecin, juste a juger d'une capacit de mmorisation exceptionnelle.(et de chance, comme dans tout concour)

----------


## souviron34

> Si par sacro-sainte vie prive tu veux dire qu'ils veulent pas quitter toutes leurs relations sociales et forcer leur pouse diplme  abandonner sa carrire pour aller dans un bled o elle aura le choix entre un poste de secrtaire  mi-temps ou femme au foyer, effectivement...


Euh.. As-tu dj vcu  la campagne ? Rellement ???? et rellement analys la structure de la socit franaise en fonction des mdecins ???

Les "pouses diplmes"... Plus de 50% des femmes de mdecin (en tous cas c'tait le cas jusque  la fin des annes 80) ont au contraire "pig" le mec (_enceintes_) pour se marier avec... Diplmes ou non, le statut de mdecin est, pour beaucoup dans la socit franaise, un idal.. Et donc c'tait le cas dans toutes les petites villes d eprovince : Dijon, Montepllier, Strasbourg, ..

Quant aux autres, la grande majorit est extrmement satisfaite d'avoir le statut et les sous, et pouvoir s'occuper de leurs enfants....

Et quand je parle de "sacro-sainte vie prive", oui, je veux tout  fait signifier qu'un mdecin n'est pas un fonctionnaire..

De mme qu'il ne viendrait pas  l'ide d'un chirurgien de s'arrter au milieu d'une opration "_parce qu'il a atteint son quota d'heures_", tre mdecin a, comme les flics et quelques autres professions, des contraintes qui ne se satisfont pas d'horaires fixes, ou alors c'est en abnadonnant le fond mme de ce qu'est la mdecine : le fait de parler avec les gesn, de les connatre, de connatre leur vie, non seulement est un rle du mdecin, mais trs souvent aide au diagnostic... (_de mme qu'un flic qui enqute aura un peu de mal  dire en planque devant un bar pour un trafic de droigue 'dsol les potes j'a fini mon quota ciao", ou qu'un inspecteur enqutant sur la dispration d'un gamin aura du mal  dire "ah ben l j'arrte. On reprendra demain 8h"_)

Quant un mdecin de famille a pour patient une personne en fin de vie, ou un cardiaque, l'thique professionnelle de la mdecine "normale" est que, si on l'appelle  minuit ou 2h parce que le patient fait une attaque, ou ncessite une "injection", il vient.. Parce que il connat les gens, est  mme de faire passer les tapes diffciiles de la fin de vie aux proches, et que la plupart du temps il est justement impliqu , parce qu'il connat ses patients..

Ah non... 

Ce que tu veu donc ce sont des gens interchangeables, sans tats d'mes, sans motions, et sans contacts humains.. Tout  fait Brazil, ou Kafka.. Une bureaucratie anonyme, qui traite les gens comme des numros..

C'est a ta socit "sociale", voire "socialiste" ????

Vive l're de la robotique.. Plus de problmes d'horaires.. d'humains.. 

Je ne te souhaite pas de tomber sur un toubib comme a le jour o ta femme, tes parents, ton gamin, meure ou est gravement bless..

On verra tes ractions,  3h du matin,  150 kms d'un hopital quip...

(ici, un gamin de 8 ans est mort cet hiver, parce que l'hlico venant d eMontepllier a mis une heure  arriver, appel par le fameux seul mdecin de garde pour les 45 communes, qui du coup avait mis 1h1/2  arriver, car c'tait en montagne...parce que le "mdecin de famille", tait injoignable entre 20h et 8h)





> Ah, la fameuse valeur travail qui revient tous les trois posts. Et puis accessoirement, leur boulot, c'est les mains dans la merde toute la journe, la mort et la maladie. Moi je peux comprendre qu' ct ils veuillent vivre autre chose, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant de mauvais mdecins qui prendraient leurs devoirs  la lgre.
> .


Ah le fameux gros-mot travail !!!!!!!!!!!!


P'tain, dans quelle socit on vit !!!

Voir plus haut...

----------


## pmithrandir

attention souviron, si ton analyse sur les femmes de medecin est partiellement vraie, elle a tendance a l'etre de moins en moins.

dj la profession se fminise beaucoup, et en plus l'heure est quand mme  l'panouissement professionnel des deux conjoints.

malgr tout, comme dans beaucoup de couples, je ne pense pas que ca soit un problme insurmontable d'habiter  la campagne pour un conojoint de mdecin.

Ma copine fait du droit europen, donc : 
 - je n'ai pas pu rester au canada pendant 4 ans comme je voulais le faire parce qu'elle n'avait pas de travail.
 - j'ai du aller en Roumanie parce que pour elle il n'y avait pas de travail en france, et donc quand elle a enfin trouv un poste qui correspondait a ses capacits, je l'ai suivie.
 - je sais qu'il y a peu de chance que je choisisse jamais notre lieu de rsidence, parce que ca va etre le mme problme pendant encore 5-10 ans au moins.
 - on a 95% de chance d'etre a Paris alors qu'on deteste cette ide.

C'est pas uniquement pour les medecins ou leur conjoints les contraintes de localisations pour le travail.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Yep. C'est le souci : pour les jeunes qui ont pass 10 ans dans une grande agglo (avec leurs potes et le *confort que a implique de vivre en ville*),.


 :8O: 
 ::koi::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les "pouses diplmes"... Plus de 50% des femmes de mdecin (en tous cas c'tait le cas jusque  la fin des annes 80) ont au contraire "pig" le mec (_enceintes_) pour se marier avec... Diplmes ou non, le statut de mdecin est, pour beaucoup dans la socit franaise, un idal.. Et donc c'tait le cas dans toutes les petites villes d eprovince : Dijon, Montepllier, Strasbourg, ..


Ce qu'il faut lire, des fois....ds qu'une femme tombe enceinte c'est pour piger son homme?!? C'est quoi ce dlire?




> Quant aux autres, la grande majorit est extrmement satisfaite d'avoir le statut et les sous, et pouvoir s'occuper de leurs enfants....


Vive les femmes au foyer, les bonnes vieilles traditions, tout a, quoi. Sauf que ce n'est plus vraiment dans l'air du temps. Mme en-dehors de l'Occident, a bouge maintenant...

C'tait pas toi qui disait qu'une "femme est un homme comme les autres"? Parce que ce n'est vraiment plus l'impression que tu dgages.



> (ici, un gamin de 8 ans est mort cet hiver, parce que l'hlico venant d eMontepllier a mis une heure  arriver, appel par le fameux seul mdecin de garde pour les 45 communes, qui du coup avait mis 1h1/2  arriver, car c'tait en montagne...parce que le "mdecin de famille", tait injoignable entre 20h et 8h)


Il y a un 50 ans, tu aurais dit "il est mort  cause de [je ne sais pas quoi, d'ailleurs]", tu n'aurais mme pas parl de l'hlico qu'il n'y avait sans doute pas  l'poque. Pour quelqu'un qui met en avant SANS CESSE ton ge et ton exprience, tu as vraiment la mmoire bien courte.

Mais c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui on n'a pas le droit de mourir, s'il est mort il faut trouver un coupable, on ne peut pas accepter que la mort fait partie de la vie, qu'il y a un risque  habiter en pleine montagne  ::roll:: 

@Pmithrandir, DonQuiche, Souviron, etc sur les conjoints de medecin:

Le fait que dsormais ce soit la norme, en tout cas chez les jeunes, que les deux membres d'un couple travaillent  l'exterieur (et  temps complet, si possible) change normement de choses et on a du mal  l'admettre. La faon d'lever les enfants va devoir changer, par exemple; et entre autres, la dsertification des campagnes ira croissant, car dsormais pour s'installer (ou rester)  la campagne il faut, non pas un, mais DEUX postes (qui souvent ne sont mme pas lis). 

Hors, comme on le sait, un facteur d'exode rural est soumit  l'effet boule de neige: plus il est dur de trouver du travail  la campagne, moins de gens y vont, moins il y a de gens, plus c'est dur de recruter et moins il y a de clients donc moins il y a d'entreprises, et moins il y a d'entreprises....on se dirige vers des campagnes qui ne servent qu' approvisioner en nourriture les villes et parquer les vieillards en attendant qu'ils meurent.

Pour le tmoignage de PMithrandir, je doute que tu te sois install  la campagne quand mme: certes, pour les grandes villes de province il y aura toujours moyen que le conjoint trouve du travail, mais pas en pleine ruralit.

----------


## souviron34

> attention souviron, si ton analyse sur les femmes de medecin est partiellement vraie, elle a tendance a l'etre de moins en moins.


C'est vrai, c'est ce que j'ai mentionn plus haut..  ::): 





> dj la profession se fminise beaucoup, et en plus l'heure est quand mme  l'panouissement professionnel des deux conjoints.
> 
> malgr tout, comme dans beaucoup de couples, je ne pense pas que ca soit un problme insurmontable d'habiter  la campagne pour un conojoint de mdecin.
> 
> C'est pas uniquement pour les medecins ou leur conjoints les contraintes de localisations pour le travail.


Absolument..

J'ai une copine de fac, vers Bourges, qui est spcialiste en laser. Son mari est agriculteur vers Sancerre..

Eh bien cela fait 30 ans qu'lle fait le trajet tous les jours jusqu' Bourges, o elle est prof, pendant que son mec est aux champs..

Et il y en a des 100aines de milliers..

Mais ds qu'on soulve le problme avec les mdecins, certains trouvent toutes les excuses possibles..

(tonnamment, les mmes qui parlent des "privilgis" et "riches" avec mpris)

En fait, on voudrait un monde de fonctionnaires qui font du 9-12 2-5...

Forc"ment si on fait pas a on s'auto-exploite, et on n'a pas de vie prive..

Bizarre, tous les gens de thatre, de musique, etc ne font pas ces horaires, et simultanment tout le monde (ou en tous cas beaucoup) les envient..

Et ils ont peut-tre des vies prives tumultuses, mais je ne crois pas plus que la moyenne...

Pis il y a toutes les professions dont on est bien contents qu'ils travaillent quand nous on travaille pas : les gucihetiers au cinma, les serveurs dans les cafs de nuit, ou dans les botes, ceux des stations-services ou des pages, les bagagistes ou les personnels dans les aroports, dans les hopitaux, chez les flics, aux douanes...

Tous ces gens-l auraient-ils des vies prives dplorables qui feraient qu'on devrait contingenter leurs mtiers  9-12 2-5 ???

Sans parler de nos minsitres et prsident.. Ou des marins.. Ou des contrleurs et conducteurs SNCF..

Belle socit, alors que certains parlent de "passion" vs "professionel" dans nos mtiers, mais que l'thique devrait disparatre au profit des 7h par jour de ttavail rglement.....

Je vais me faire affubler de tous les noms d'oiseaux comme quoi je serais de droite, voire d'extrme, mais j'ai t elev par des Rpublicains communistes pour qui le travail tait une valeur...

----------


## souviron34

> Ce qu'il faut lire, des fois....ds qu'une femme tombe enceinte c'est pour piger son homme?!? C'est quoi ce dlire?


Tu noteras que j'ai not que cela changeait..

Mais tu peux constater si tu enqutes un peu, et dans les gnrations prcdentes des miennes come dans la mienne, c'tait tout  fait valable :  Dijon o j'tais ado et jeune adulte, comme  Montpellier o ma copine l'tait, c'est le cas...

Il est heureux que a change, mais il n'empche pas que c'tait le cas..




> Il y a un 50 ans, tu aurais dit "il est mort  cause de [je ne sais pas quoi, d'ailleurs]", tu n'aurais mme pas parl de l'hlico qu'il n'y avait sans doute pas  l'poque. Pour quelqu'un qui met en avant SANS CESSE ton ge et ton exprience, tu as vraiment la mmoire bien courte.
> ...
> Mais c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui on n'a pas le droit de mourir, s'il est mort il faut trouver un coupable, on ne peut pas accepter que la mort fait partie de la vie, qu'il y a un risque  habiter en pleine montagne


Euh.. O vas-tu chercher ce dlire ?? Je suis tout  fait contre les gens qui font des procs  gauche et  droite en oubliant la notion d'accident, qu'il leur faut des Responsables, et tout et tout...

L ce n'tait pas le cas : je le rpte, il y a 10 ans il y a avait 3 mdecins dans chacun des villages autour, et ils se relaiaient PAR VILLAGE...

Aujourd'hui il y a en a 3 tous les 6 ou 7 villages, et il n'y en a que 3 pour 45 communes de garde...

Et aucun de ces mdecins ne trouve de remplaant mme pour 15 jours...

Dans certains cas, il n'y a plus aucun mdecin losqu'ils prennent leurs vacances ensembles (ce qui, heurseuement, n'arrive pas trop souvent, sauf inimits politiques fortes)






> Hors, comme on le sait, un facteur d'exode rural est soumit  l'effet boule de neige: plus il est dur de trouver du travail  la campagne, moins de gens y vont, moins il y a de gens, plus c'est dur de recruter et moins il y a de clients donc moins il y a d'entreprises, et moins il y a d'entreprises....on se dirige vers des campagnes qui ne servent qu' approvisioner en nourriture les villes et parquer les vieillards en attendant qu'ils meurent.


Pas que les viellards.. les chmeurs aussi..

Et a ne se passe plus comme a. 

Ce qui tait le cas de l'exode rural des annes 60 est maintenant devenu un mouvement inverse, appel "urbanisation des campagnes", qui, depuis le dbut des annes 90, voit l'exode des citadins pour devenir des "no-ruraux", le plus souvnet sous des prtextes cologiques et de qualit de vie... Ce qui pose d'intenses problmes  tous les gouvrnements pour le moyen et long terme (_j'avais donn les rfrences dans la discussion sur le Rchauffement Climatique_) ; perte d'idendit des villages, trajets domicile/travail couvrant tout le territoire, donc pollution accrue, perte des surfaces agricoles par milliers d'hectares,   modification des bassins versants et de coulments en eau, manque d'approvisionnement en eau, dissmination des zones industrielles et commerciales....

Si vous voulez, je retrouverai les liens que j'avais donn..

----------


## DonQuiche

> De faon plus gnrale, je suis rigoureusement contre l'ide que les gens peuvent avoir des droits sans devoirs en contrepartie.


Le devoir d'un tudiant c'est d'tudier et celui du citoyen de payer ses impts. Si demain passer par l'ducation publique signifie devoir dix ans de sa vie  l'Etat, alors seuls les pauvres y iront et elle sera considre comme une institution sociale, elle sera sous-dote, et deviendra mdiocre. Ta faon de voir l'ducation publique est  mon avis paradoxalement d'inspiration librale, o l'Etat est un acteur marchand comme les autres.




> Les "pouses diplmes"... Plus de 50% des femmes de mdecin (en tous cas c'tait le cas jusque  la fin des annes 80) ont au contraire "pig" le mec (_enceintes_) pour se marier avec...


50% des femmes de mdecins ont pig leur mec. Bonjour les caricatures misogynes.




> Quant aux autres, la grande majorit est extrmement satisfaite d'avoir le statut et les sous, et pouvoir s'occuper de leurs enfants....


Oh ! Oui, la plupart des femmes duques seraient ravies de partir avec leur mari vivre dans un trou paum tant que celui-ci a le statut de mdecin et rapporte l'argent  la maison. Aucun doute ! Et qu'elles ne viennent pas se plaindre, ces garces ! Elles sont femmes de mdecin tout de mme !




> De mme qu'il ne viendrait pas  l'ide d'un chirurgien de s'arrter au milieu d'une opration "_parce qu'il a atteint son quota d'heures_", tre mdecin a, comme les flics et quelques autres professions, des contraintes qui ne se satisfont pas d'horaires fixes


Qui a remis a en cause ? Personne. Il y a une nuance entre exiger d'un chirurgien qu'il ne se barre pas au milieu d'une opration et considrer qu'en tant que mdecin il est corvable  merci et que l'Etat est libre de disposer de lui, de l'envoyer ou bon lui semble et aussi longtemps qu'il le faudra.




> Ce que tu veu donc ce sont des gens interchangeables, sans tats d'mes, sans motions, et sans contacts humains.. Tout  fait Brazil, ou Kafka.. Une bureaucratie anonyme, qui traite les gens comme des numros..


Et toi, tu veux une socit sovitique o chacun obit va habiter l o un fonctionnaire lui aura ordonn d'aller habiter ? Ceux qui habitent dans ces campagnes recules y vivent parce qu'ils en ont fait le choix ou parce qu'ils ont toujours vcu l. Pourquoi faudrait-il pour eux forcer les mdecins  renoncer  ces mmes droits ?




> C'est a ta socit "sociale", voire "socialiste" ????


Mon modle de socit c'est un modle o on respecte les liberts de chacun et o l'on essaye de trouver des compromis qui fonctionneront, pas une socit o ltat crase les individus pour satisfaire l'idal de ses dirigeants. La solution de contraindre les mdecins  aller vivre l o les autorits l'auront dcid n'est pas acceptable, il faut trouver autre chose et a passait notamment par le numerus clausus qui a t relev il y a dix ans, si bien que les premiers mdecins supplmentaires sortent tout juste de leurs tudes. 




> Ah le fameux gros-mot travail !!!!!!!!!!!!


Tu ne comprends donc pas qu'on peut tre agac par la rptition toutes les trois minutes de votre obsession sans pour autant considrer que le mot travail est un gros mot ? Vous ne cessez de rabcher votre discours  la noix pour vouloir contraindre les individus et rabaisser ceux qui ont fait des choix diffrents des vtres.

Tu veux la vrit sur la valeur travail ? Il y a peu de pays en-dehors de la France o elle est aussi prsente car c'est avant tout par le travail que l'on s'y dfinit. N'est-ce pas toi qui, il y a peu, te plaignait qu'une des premires choses que l'on demande en France en rencontrant quelqu'un c'est son mtier ? Connais-tu des pays o l'on jette aussi souvent l'opprobre  ceux qui cherchent un boulot ? Maintenant si tous ceux qui passent leur temps  se masturber en entendant le mot travail pouvait comprendre que certains emplois ne sont pas panouissants, que nombre de patrons exploitent leurs employs et les traitent comme de la merde, que le patronat franais est particulirement dur et que la productivit horaire une des plus leves au monde, que tous ceux qui travaillent dans des grandes entreprises savent bien qu'ils sont l pour engraisser des actionnaires qui n'en ont rien  battre d'eux et ne les voient que comme une charge et une variable d'ajustement, qu'en gnral mme si tu as un "bon patron" ce n'est pas une relation gale et que la soumission n'est jamais agrable, et que s'il y a des chmeurs c'est qu'il n'y a pas assez d'emplois, alors nous ferions un grand pas.

Sign un mec  son compte, qui bosse  peu prs 7 jours par semaine, qui n'est pas parti en vacances depuis longtemps, qui aime son boulot, surtout aprs des expriences professionnelles passes plus que dcevantes, et qui en a franchement ras-le-bol des discours incantatoires sur la valeur travail et sur le fait que tout le monde devrait vouloir travailler soixante-dix heures par semaine en chantant et sans exiger de salaire par reconnaissance envers leur patron !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> 


Transports en commun, services public (la disponibilit des bureaux de poste, par exemple, sont trs diffrents entre la ville et la bourgade), hopitaux&cliniques, les magasins, etc. Alors oui, si on oublie la pollution, les bouchons, etc., la diffrence concentration de services entre les villes et les campagnes font que c'est plus pratique de vivre en ville (ou en banlieue). Encore plus si t'as des gamins.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L ce n'tait pas le cas : je le rpte, il y a 10 ans il y a avait 3 mdecins dans chacun des villages autour, et ils se relaiaient PAR VILLAGE...
> 
> Aujourd'hui il y a en a 3 tous les 6 ou 7 villages, et il n'y en a que 3 pour 45 communes de garde...
> 
> Et aucun de ces mdecins ne trouve de remplaant mme pour 15 jours...
> 
> Dans certains cas, il n'y a plus aucun mdecin losqu'ils prennent leurs vacances ensembles (ce qui, heurseuement, n'arrive pas trop souvent, sauf inimits politiques fortes)


On est dans un pays libre avec une conomie de march. Le march n'encourage pas les medecins  aller en campagne: il ne gagneront pas plus,  moins de travailler plus, alors qu'en ville ils peuvent vivre  la hauteur de leurs envies, parfois en ne travaillant que 3 ou 4 jours.....

Si tu n'en es pas content, prends-toi en au march, au numerus clausus mais pas aux mdecins. 



> Ce qui tait le cas de l'exode rural des annes 60 est maintenant devenu un mouvement inverse, appel "urbanisation des campagnes", qui, depuis le dbut des annes 90, voit l'exode des citadins pour devenir des "no-ruraux", le plus souvnet sous des prtextes cologiques et de qualit de vie... Ce qui pose d'intenses problmes  tous les gouvrnements pour le moyen et long terme (_j'avais donn les rfrences dans la discussion sur le Rchauffement Climatique_) ; perte d'idendit des villages, trajets domicile/travail couvrant tout le territoire, donc pollution accrue, perte des surfaces agricoles par milliers d'hectares,   modification des bassins versants et de coulments en eau, manque d'approvisionnement en eau, dissmination des zones industrielles et commerciales....


La "rurbanisation", ce n'est ni plus ni moins que la ville qui s'tend. Effectivement, les classes moyennes fuient le surpeuplement dans l'arrire-pays,  la recherche de plus d'espace personnel. Mais ce faisant, ils crent de nouvelles _suburbs_ comme dans les villes Amricaines, alors que la campagne qui reste continue de se dsertifier (la preuve: plus de mdecins, plus de bureaux de poste, etc).




> Le devoir d'un tudiant c'est d'tudier et celui du citoyen de payer ses impts. Si demain passer par l'ducation publique signifie devoir dix ans de sa vie  l'Etat, alors seuls les pauvres y iront et elle sera considre comme une institution sociale, elle sera sous-dote, et deviendra mdiocre.


Certes, mais la ralit c'est qu'aujourd'hui un pays comme la France (ou la Sude) fait d'normes cadeaux  des pays comme l'Australie ou le Canada. Encore, moi je serais rest 10 ou 20 ans avant que je ne retourne en Angleterre (voir plus, mais je ne pense pas mourir ici); mais beaucoup d'tudiants Franais comme trangers profitent du systme.

Lorsque l'on parle de difficults budgetaires et conomiques, c'est tout  fait pertinent. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas ncessaire que les jeunes diploms doivent travailler directement pour l'tat: il suffit de leur demander de rembourser s'ils partent  l'tranger avant n annes.

----------


## souviron34

> Le devoir d'un tudiant c'est d'tudier et celui du citoyen de payer ses impts. Si demain passer par l'ducation publique signifie devoir dix ans de sa vie  l'Etat, alors seuls les pauvres y iront et elle sera considre comme une institution sociale, elle sera sous-dote, et deviendra mdiocre.


C'est bizarre, c'est pourtant le cas de l'Ecole Normale (_pas suprieure_), de l'Ecole Normale Suprieure, de l'Ecole des Travaux Pulbics de l'Etat, de l'Ecole Polytechnique....

Serait-ce que cette ducation est considre mdiocre ???





> Qui a remis a en cause ? Personne. Il y a une nuance entre exiger d'un chirurgien qu'il ne se barre pas au milieu d'une opration et considrer qu'en tant que mdecin il est corvable  merci et que l'Etat est libre de disposer de lui, de l'envoyer ou bon lui semble et aussi longtemps qu'il le faudra.


Euh....

Autant qu'il me souveinne, la fiert du systme social franais repose sur  l'*galit d'accs* aux soins en particulier, ce qui a provoqu l'apparition de la *Carte Sanitaire*, grce  laquelle *l'Etat* (_lAssistance Publique_) dcide quel hpital aura droit  telle machine cette anne, afin que chaque X milliers de Franais soit desservi par une machine du mme type...

Pourquoi cela devrait-il tre le cas pour le matriel et pas pour l'humain ????

D'aileurs, comme indiqu plus haut, un instituteur (_oops. "Professeur des Ecoles", pardon_), ou n'importe quel prof, ne chosiit pas son affectation...

Il doit 10 ans pour remercier l'Etat de lui avoir pay sa formation, et il dpend de l'Etat pour ses premires affectations..

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu n'en es pas content, prends-toi en au march, au numerus clausus mais pas aux mdecins.


a dpend.. 

Dans des villes comme Montpellier, ils se battent pour y tre, et se battent pour monter, car la plupart gagnent le SMIC, tellement il y en a... Pareil  Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse...

Le "numerus clausus" est un vrai problme, cependant il a  bon dos, car justement ce qu'on constate c'est une plthore de toubibs dans les grandes villes et peu et de moins en moins en campagne (_alors que les trajets sont justement de plus en plus aiss et les camapgnes de moins en moins enclaves_)

----------


## DonQuiche

Que ce soit l'ENS, Polytechnique ou l'IUFM, l'tudiant reoit une rmunration, d'o l'engagement en contrepartie. S'il rompt cet engagement, il ne rembourse que le montant de la rmunration perue et non ses frais de scolarit, ce qui constituerait une ingalit vis--vis des autres citoyens ayant suivi des tudes non-rmunres. Ajoutons  cela qu'un mdecin a dj travaill pour l'Etat durant toute la fin de sa formation, pour un salaire trs faible vis--vis de ses comptences et des responsabilits qu'il assume.

----------


## souviron34

> Que ce soit l'ENS, Polytechnique ou l'IUFM, l'tudiant reoit une rmunration, d'o l'engagement en contrepartie. S'il rompt cet engagement, il ne rembourse que le montant de la rmunration perue et non ses frais de scolarit, ce qui constituerait une ingalit vis--vis des autres citoyens ayant suivi des tudes non-rmunres. Ajoutons  cela qu'un mdecin a dj travaill pour l'Etat durant toute la fin de sa formation, pour un salaire trs faible vis--vis de ses comptences et des responsabilits qu'il assume.


certes je ne plaide pas du tout (_et ne suis pas d'accord_) avec une "fonctionairisation automatique pour X annes" des tudiants.. Je trouve d'ailleurs tout cet apart un peu trange..

Ce qu'en revanche je dis, c'est que notre systme social repose sur une VOLONTE publique, parfois tellement prpondrante que la LIBERTE prend la tangente par rapport  ceci (_carte sanitaire, et maintien d'units non rentables dans certains hopitaux_).. 

Pourquoi la France devrait-elle accepter un libre-march de la mdecine hors hopitaux, alors que justement elle a tout ax sur ''galit des citoyens, au dtriment de la libert ???

(_il est d'ailleurs savoureux qu'au Canada, ce soit les Conservateurs les plus  droite qui soutiennent une structure mdicale " la Franaise", les Liberaux et la gauche canadienne en gnral jugeant que c'est une "mdecine  2 vitesses" par rapport au systme naturel canadien_)

----------


## pmithrandir

Aprs, si l'tat voulait vraiment incitr les medecins a s'tablir dans les villes de taille rduite, je vois une solution simple : 

Prix actuel dans toute la france : 23 

Aprs rforme :
 - communes a moins de 10km cumulant plus de 100 000 hab + : 20  (remboursement 13 pour le patient)
 -  communes a moins de 10km cumulant plus de 10k+ hab : 22   (remboursement 15)
 -  communes a moins de 10km cumulant moins de 10k hab : 23 (remboursement 16)
 - communes a moins de 10km cumulant moins de 5k hab : 25   (remboursement 18)
 - communes a moins de 10km cumulant moins de 1000 hab : 30  (remboursement 23)

Le client tant rembours en fonction du tarif du mdecin.
A part l'avance de 5 jours faites par le patient un peu plus importante, ca change peu les choses pour les citoyens.
En revanche, pour les mdecins, ca les incitent trs fortement a quitter les villes pour aller en campagne, ou ils sont pay jusqu'a 50% plus cher.

Bilan financier pour l'tat : 0 si on calcule bien les prix.
Bilan pour un jeune medecin motiv : pleins de pepette
Bilan pour un mec qui veut etre tranquilou en ville : moins d'argent

En somme l'entre de l'offre et de la demande dans la relation entre medecin et tat.

----------


## Invit

> Que ce soit l'ENS, Polytechnique ou l'IUFM, l'tudiant reoit une rmunration, d'o l'engagement en contrepartie.


Ce n'est pas le cas pour l'X:  la sortie de l'Ecole seuls les lves qui choisissent les corps (et qui seront donc rmunrs pendant la suite de leurs tudes) devront des annes  l'Etat. Pour tous les autres, la majorit, il suffit d'avoir dans un dlai raisonnable un diplome d'application (et encore, ca se ngocie). La rmunration des lves,  Polytechnique, c'est une invention de la rvolution pour lisser les diffrences de revenu. C'est une sorte de bourse d'excellence automatique...

L'ENS et les IUFM, c'est un peu diffrent, car ce sont des concours de recrutement. Comme Saint Cyr, par exemple...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Tu veux la vrit sur la valeur travail ? Il y a peu de pays en-dehors de la France o elle est aussi prsente car c'est avant tout par le travail que l'on s'y dfinit. N'est-ce pas toi qui, il y a peu, te plaignait qu'une des premires choses que l'on demande en France en rencontrant quelqu'un c'est son mtier?


D'abord, ce n'est pas spcifique  la France... Tu verras cela un peu partout en Europe, et encore plus en Asie. Aux USA, c'est plus direct car on demande aux gens combien ils gagnent (et on met son diplome sur sa carte de visite).

Ensuite, ca n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la "valeur travail". Le mtier,
en France (mais pas seulement) c'est avant tout un marqueur social. Comme souvent, il y a de bonnes rponses (professions artistiques, mme si tu es le dernier des nullards, et que tu crves la faim), et des mauvaises (ouvrier du btiment, mme si tu es duqu, et gagnes bien ta vie).

Chez les plus jeunes, c'est gnralement la filire: regarde comment les tudiants se prsentent, et le mpris  peine voil qu'attirera dans une soire en ville quelqu'un qui explique qu'il est en CAP coiffure...

Et  tous les ges, il y a le diplome (mme si chacun s'en dfend)




> Connais-tu des pays o l'on jette aussi souvent l'opprobre  ceux qui cherchent un boulot?


Je te recommande Singapour, ou les chomeurs se cachent tellement c'est mal vu. Je ne connais pas le Japon, mais ca ne doit pas tre mal non plus. Et je souponne qu'en Europe du Nord, si tu passes deux ans au chomage parce que tu ne trouves rien 'd'assez bien pour toi', on te fait dlicatement sentir qu'il faudrait peut tre revoir tes prtentions. 

En France, c'est une fois de plus une question de statut social. Je connais tout plein de cadres suprieurs qui se vantent de s'tre fait licencier, histoire de toucher une grosse prime, puis d'avoir "pris leur chomage", pour rentabiliser leurs cotisations. 




> - certains emplois ne sont pas panouissants, 
> - nombre de patrons exploitent leurs employs et les traitent comme de la merde, 
> - le patronat franais est particulirement dur 
> - la productivit horaire une des plus leves au monde, 
> - tous ceux qui travaillent dans des grandes entreprises savent bien qu'ils sont l pour engraisser des actionnaires qui n'en ont rien  battre d'eux et ne les voient que comme une charge et une variable d'ajustement, 
> - mme si tu as un "bon patron" ce n'est pas une relation gale et que la soumission n'est jamais agrable
> 
> Sign un mec  son compte, (...)


Tout est dit, je crois. Tu as un problme avec la notion d'entreprise, la hirarchie qui va avec, et celle d'autorit. La seule structure qui semble te convenir est l'entreprise individuelle, tu es prt  y travailler plus qu'en tant salari, et je suppose que tu n'embaucheras jamais personne (cf ta dernire remarque). 

Au fond, la "valeur de travail" que tu rcuses, c'est celle de l'entreprise, qui implique une hirarchie, des patrons, des salaris, des actionnaires, avec des gens biens et des salauds des deux cts, et qui cherche  faire du profit.

L'ennui, c'est que ce sont les entreprises, avec des actionnaires, des patrons, des profits, qui crent les emplois qui nous manquent, ceux des ouvriers, notamment. 

L'ennui, aussi, c'est que ces gens fonctionnent exactement comme toi. Ils n'aiment pas se faire traiter de voyous, apprcieraient davantage de reconnaissance sociale ET financire, et se demandent, souvent, si cela vaut la peine de risquer l'infarctus pour avoir le devoir patriotique de payer des impots, et se faisant traiter de vichyste...

Et ce qui n'arrange rien, c'est quand la plupart de ces critiques manent de personnes qui n'ont pour la plupart jamais vu une entreprise de prs, encore moins une PME, et qui n'ont pas toujours le respect de la morale fiscale qu'ils exigent des autres... (de la rticence  la taxation de ses indemnits,  l'usage immodr des niches fiscales, eg SCI pour chapper  l'ISF, quand il ne s'agit pas d'exonrations sur mesure, oeuvres d'art dans la mme ISF).

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> Tout est dit, je crois. Tu as un problme avec la notion d'entreprise, la hirarchie qui va avec, et celle d'autorit.


Oui j'ai un problme personnel avec a, pas un problme intellectuel. Je ne rcuse pas la notion d'entreprise en gnral et je conteste pas son efficacit dans la cration conomique, simplement si je dois travailler autant que ce soit pour ma pomme et s'il y a rapport d'autorit autant qu'il soit  mon bnfice. Pour le reste tu tires un peu vite en conclusion sur mon compte.

Ce que j'essaie de t'expliquer c'est que ce n'est pas la valeur travail qui est problmatique en France mais souvent le milieu du travail et l'anonymat du capitalisme. N'est-ce pas toi, qui, il y a peu, pointait du doigt le fait qu'on avait supprim les petites mains dans les entreprises franaises pour maximiser le profit ? Si j'observe les salaris autour de moi, presque tous se plaignent de leurs hirarchie et souvent pour des faits patents (l'un dont le couple reprsente 35% des dpenses de rmunration d'une bote de 150 employs, l'autre qui pour se mettre en retraite et nommer un grant tout en continuant  toucher une rmunration met d'office et illgalement cinq employs  temps partiel, etc).

----------


## Invit

> Ce que j'essaie de t'expliquer c'est que ce n'est pas la valeur travail qui est problmatique en France mais souvent le milieu du travail et l'anonymat du capitalisme.


Oui, on est au coeur de notre divergence d'opinion. On est d'accord, je crois, sur le fait que les relations au travail sont dplorables, et que ce mauvais fonctionnement de l'entreprise et des relations sociales est une des causes du mauvais fonctionnement de l'conomie. 

Mais on n'est pas d'accord sur la cause. Tu dis que la recherche du profit, et l'attitude des actionnaires et des patrons, ont deshumanis le systme. Je te rponds que l'anonymat du capitalisme n'est qu'une excuse au fait que, comme politiques et mdias donnent de l'entreprise une image trs ngative, les gens (salaris comme patrons) se sentent autoriss  s'y comporter comme des porcs.




> N'est-ce pas toi, qui, il y a peu, pointait du doigt le fait qu'on avait supprim les petites mains dans les entreprises franaises pour maximiser le profit ?


La premire moiti seulement... La maximisation du profit n'est pas la raison : les entreprises amricaines n'ont pas supprim ces postes, et sont pourtant rentables. 

A mon avis, la suppression des petites mains vient de la structure de la socit franaise. On a en France une forte jalousie  l'endroit des riches, des puissants, mais cette jalousie n'est pas du tout galitaire: elle s'accompagne d'un vritable mpris pour les "petits". 

En gros, le bourgeois dteste l'aristocrate et mprise l'ouvrier. Ce n'est pas nouveau, tu trouves cela chez les auteurs du 19eme, et tu le vois dans l'organisation par quartier des petites villes. 

Et ca ne change pas, regarde la faon dont les classes moyennes, ou les bobos de la classes "moyenne suprieure" vivent entre entre, dans des quartiers dont on chasse progressivement les classes modestes. Regarde l'attitude des ouvriers (communistes il y a 20 ans, FN aujourd'hui) vis  vis des cols blancs, employs et fonctionnaires. 

A mon avis, l'limination des "petites mains" en rsulte. En gros, il y a eu un moment une alliance objective patrons/cadres moyens pour faire supporter aux employs/ouvriers l'ensemble des gains de productivit. C'est tout le discours de la "transversalit", et de la socit de service. Note  quel point cette volution coincide avec la chute du PCF (parti ouvrier s'il en fut), et la social-dmocratisation du PS. 

C'est, quelque part, ce qui fait que j'ai moins de tendresse pour les cadres moyens qu'on dlocalise aujourd'hui. Nous avons chacun "nos oeuvres".




> Si j'observe les salaris autour de moi, presque tous se plaignent de leurs hirarchie et souvent pour des faits patents


Oui, et si tu coutes les patrons, tu entendras des histoires moches aussi, pour des faits tout aussi patents. On est d'accord que la situation est dgrade. Il suffit de lire, sur ce forum, la partie emploi (j'y intervenais autrefois, mais j'avoue que ca avait plutt tendance  me dprimer).

Alors, on fait quoi, maintenant ? On peut continuer  "svir" contre les patrons voyous,  mettre aux reponsabilits politiques des imprcateurs. A terme, on est certains d'avoir raison : des entreprises fermeront, ce qui montrera bien que les patrons sont des voyous. 

Mais il n'y aura plus d'emploi, non plus, et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on ait un plan B: le groupe automobile dont l'Etat est actionnaire ne se caractrise pas par son amour des usines franaises, les entreprises semi-publiques (RATP, SNCF) ne sont pas non plus des hvres de paix sociale.


On a beaucoup accus la droite de diviser les franais, j'avoue ne pas bien voir le changement...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

je dois dire que, sans tre patron, puisque je suis comme_ DonQuiche_  mon compte, je souscris 100%  tes propos  ::):

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais on n'est pas d'accord sur la cause.


Mais je reconnais que les discours anti-patrons et les simplifications de certains mdias sont galement nocifs. Pas plus tard qu'hier je bondissais en entendant un journaliste pointer d'un doigt accusateur doigt les bnfices de SFR dans le cadre des restructurations prvues et sans rien expliciter davantage, se contentant du fait qu'un milliard a sonne "gros" (je pointe simplement le dfaut d'explications, je ne connais pas assez la situation de SFR pour juger). Et c'est pour les mmes raisons que j'ai toujours dit que Montebourg, le roi des dmagos et du taaut sur les patrons, n'avait rien  faire au "redressement productif". Tout comme je suis d'accord sur le fait que la France est une socit de classes et que cela ne contribue pas  un climat serein.

Cela dit il ne faut pas non plus se leurrer. L'tat actuel du capitalisme a fait des ravages : quand les grandes entreprises ne cessent de changer de mains, d'appartenir  des cohortes de fonds spculatifs et d'anonymes, venus de tous pays et qui se foutent royalement de la France et des employs parce que leur priorit est de maximiser le profit (ce qui est trs diffrent du simple fait d'assurer la rentabilit  long terme), quand tu vois les plans sociaux annoncs  longueur de journe pour faire place  des bonhommes pays trois fois moins cher, les rmunrations extravagantes des uns, a ne peut pas bien se passer, quand bien mme les mdias chanteraient les louanges des patrons. Il y a toujours eu des grandes figures de "salauds de patrons" mais au moins ils taient franais, ils servaient la puissance franaise, et ils n'affichaient pas des salaires incroyables. Crois-tu honntement que ces changements ne sont qu'une excuse ?

----------


## souviron34

mouais..

Enfin, le fait de piquer la papeterie pour ses chres ttes blondes  la rentre ne dpend pas du fait que le capitalisme est devenu sauvage ces derniers temps.. C'est une habitude lourdement ancre...

Et c'est un trs gros phnomne.. Toutes les botes sont  sec fin Septembre.. Et je n'a vu a qu'en France....

Il y a une culture de l'arnaque, sur ce plan-l, sur les coups de tlphone perso pendant les heures de boulot, etc etc, certains tentant de la justifier en disant "ben je suis pas assez pay", ou "les patrons ont des normes salaires", ou "l'entreprise fait du bnf", et, comme on l'a dj dit plusieurs fois, cete culture est malheureusement partage par toute la hirararchie au dessus, y compris par les patrons, avec un mpris certain pour ceux qui sont en dessous..

Il y a un vrai problme social et socital en France, qui dteint sur les relations sociales, et donc sur l'emploi et les mesures politiques...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> Il y a un vrai problme social et socital en France, qui dteint sur les relations sociales, et donc sur l'emploi et les mesures politiques...


+1

Quand je dis "je ne pirate pas" aux gens qui comme moi aiment les jeux vidos, on me regarde comme un extra-terrestre. C'est plus une question de regard que de pratique, d'ailleurs, en Allemagne on pirate autant, mais c'est mal.

Et quand,  Hambourg, j'ai eu le malheur de traverser au rouge, et en plus  cot des clous, une voiture a chang de file pour essayer de m'craser(enfin, juste assez pour me mettre la frousse). C'est a, le respect de la loi Allemand. Ca manque ici. La premire fois que mon pouse polonaise m'a vu traverser en France au feu rouge, elle a hallucin. Et encore bien plus quand je l'ai fait devant les flics. Elle,  14 ans, elle a pris une prune pour a(pour une malheureuse seconde d'avance sur le signal). C'est toujours vrai, et pourtant, la Pologne est devenue sacrment capitaliste(plus que la France, en fait).

----------


## Invit

> Cela dit il ne faut pas non plus se leurrer. L'tat actuel du capitalisme a fait des ravages 
> (...)
> Crois-tu honntement que ces changements ne sont qu'une excuse ?


Le capitalisme a des problmes, mais je ne suis pas certain que ces phnomnes soient nouveaux. Les spculateurs qui dpouillent les entreprises, il y en a dans Zola. La finance apatride et le capitalisme cosmopolite, ce sont des slogans des annes 30. La recherche du profit, et sa distribution sous forme de dividendes, c'est un peu la base du capitalisme. Enfin, les ravages dont tu parles, exploitation, ouvriers sacrifis, carts de salaire mirobolants, me semblent s'tre au contraire rduits, sous l'effet du progrs social.

Ce qui amne les questions suivantes: Pourquoi perd on tous ces emplois, et surtout, comment lutter contre?

Comme la rponse "en pendant les patrons aux tripes des actionnaires" me parait recueillir trs peu de soutien, je pars de l'ide qu'on veut rester dans un modle capitaliste (en le rformant  la marge). 

Dans ce modle, que ce sont les entreprises qui crent de la valeur, que celles ci sont des structures hirarchiques, donc avec des patrons et des pas-patrons, finance sur fonds privs, donc par des actionnaires qui veulent en retirer des profits. Et gagner de l'argent (ventuellement beaucoup) quand on russit n'est ni injuste, ni immoral.

Une fois de plus, on peut le remettre en cause, mais il faudrait choisir son camp...


Maintenant, sur la dgradation du capitalisme, je voudrais faire quelques observations. 

On reproche aux entreprises d'tre vendues  des actionnaires sans visage qui ne veulent que le profit: que fait l'Etat pour en favoriser la transmission? Rien, on ne va quand mme pas aider ces salauds d'hritiers. Ah? Alors comment on ralise ses plus values, ben on vend, et  qui?

Et que dire du modle des start up? On met les financiers dans le coup, le but tant de vendre le plus vite possible ( qui?)... C'est d'ailleurs ce que proposent nos politiques : plus de finance dans l'conomie, c'est sur que ca va amliorer les choses.

On se plaint de l'absence d'investissement, du manque de PME, des patrons. On fait quoi contre? Ben on taxe les dividences (produits financier, c'est mal), les charges salariales, on favorise les salaris des grandes entreprises (CE, ticket restau, 35h et RTT, intressement), et on rend le statut social de l'entrepreneur dangereux (pas de chomage, aides d'tat trs difficiles  avoir, etc...)

On parle de politique industrielle de long terme, mais que fait on pour cela? On surragit  court terme (cf PSA, la discussion ne porte pas sur la politique industrielle, juste sur l'effet d'annonce, et la faute  qui), on aide la cration d'entreprise, mais pas la croissance. Et les aides d'Etat ne servent qu' faire survivre des canards boiteux (on n'aide pas les boites qui marchent, puisque le profit c'est mal). 

Et puis, o est le long terme quand l'objectif unique de chaque gouvernement semble tre de dfaire ce qu'a pu construire le prcdent...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a aussi les coopratives, qui semblent s'en sortir aussi bien (ou aussi mal) que leurs camarades entreprises.

La hierarchie y est diffrente ou pas, du fait que les employs sont actionnaires/associs ?

----------


## Invit

> Il y a aussi les coopratives, qui semblent s'en sortir aussi bien (ou aussi mal) que leurs camarades entreprises.
> 
> La hierarchie y est diffrente ou pas, du fait que les employs sont actionnaires/associs ?


En France, les gros organismes coopratifs (du point de vue du nombre de salaris) ce sont : 
- le crdit mutuel
- les banques populaires
- le crdit agricole 
- les caisses d'pargne

J'ai comme un doute sur celles ci... 

Ensuite, il y en a des petites, qui ont probablement une organisation moins hirarchiques, comme les PME, en fait.

Francois

----------


## andry.aime

Vous parlez de dput, mais connaissez vous le maire de Talkeetna?  ::ccool::

----------

